#ubuntu-za 2011-08-29
<Squirm> fp
 * Squirm dies
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> anyone explain to me what wesley is doing with the virtualization thing
<Kilos> is he trying to make a virtualbox
<Kilos> there is virtualbox-ose-qt in synaptic
<Kilos> oh he is using CentOS. I must learn to take in what i read
<Kilos> aw missed the monkey
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey hows things?
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos
<kbmonkey> ah you know things get busier with other things, that's how it goes
<Kilos> are you winning at least?
<kbmonkey> how goes it there?
<Kilos> well ty
<Kilos> i read your mails to the list and get lost but otherwise fine
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I'm trying to enable kvm on my pc so virtual machines work better
<kbmonkey> there's always something.. ;)
<Kilos> arent you using ubuntu?
<kbmonkey> no
<kbmonkey> even so its hardware 
<Kilos> ah thats why you looking other virtualization stuff
<kbmonkey> im using the same that ubuntu would
<Kilos> but on ubuntu it works
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> virtualbox and kvm are in synaptic
<kbmonkey> theres a switch in the bios that triggers the functionality
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> let me try it again, brrb
<superfly> kbmonkey: your reply was of no use to bill
<superfly> kbmonkey: his problem is that he made his / partition 10G while his /home partition is 140G
<kbmonkey> my / is 10G superfly. 50% used with all dev tools too.
<kbmonkey> i was just trying to suggest some help
<superfly> do you have a separate /usr ?
<superfly> bah
<superfly> silly boy
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> kbmonkey: easy mate, I wasn't trying to moan at you
<kbmonkey> works Kilos :) can you believe it, i had to completely cut off the power before the bios enabled the setting. lol
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> sure thing superfly ;)
<superfly> kbmonkey: <superfly> do you have a separate /usr ?
<kbmonkey> no I don't
<superfly> how much space have you got left in / then?
<superfly> I'd never be able to use that little space - I have too many games installed :-P
<kbmonkey> over time older package archives accumulate 
<kbmonkey> ha ha ;) i don't have that large games
<kbmonkey> or i store game files on my second large hard drive
<superfly> mine are mostly installed from the repos
<kbmonkey> 10gb is a bit little if you are someone who tries all the apps. each app you install keeps the .deb file in archives on disk too
<superfly> yep, I know, but apt does clean up the archives every now and then too
<kbmonkey> really? I always has the thought apt does not clear those out automatically. 
<superfly> yeah, it does... very occasionally, but I have had times I've gone back to look for packages, and they weren't there.
<kbmonkey> perhaps if you put the command in your bash startup it might
<superfly> not in my startup script
<kbmonkey> I think you are misinformed friend :) 
<kbmonkey> apt does not auto clear unless you give it the autoclean option. i doubt ubuntu would want to waste user's bandwidth by auto clearing
<kbmonkey> oh that's a shame, unity won't run inside a virtual machine :(
<somaunn> hello everyone
<Kilos> hiya Langjan 
<kbmonkey> ek soek n biejtie boeretroos nou Kilos :)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<Langjan> Hi kilos, how are you keeping?
<Kilos> well ty Langjan and you
<Langjan> Fine thanks, just over the top packing
<Langjan> Kilos, do you know whether there is a scan facility on Ubuntu to scan a text document to editable version?
<Kilos> massive job that
<Kilos> what do you want to scan for Langjan 
<Langjan> I used t do it with the standard scan utility on Windows...
<Langjan> an article from a magazine 
<Kilos> you want to edit it?
<Kilos> try right click and open with
<superfly> Langjan: are you talking about using a scanner on a physical magazine?
<Kilos> see if gedit is there, if not go to other options
<Langjan> yes, I wrote it years ago but only have the print and want to edit it
<Kilos> oh you want to scan a document, sorry
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> I have gedit but how do I get it to editable format?
<Kilos> can you open it in gedit?
<superfly> Langjan: you're looking for something called OCR - Optical Character Recognition
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Langjan> Correct
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> Langjan: there's an app called Xsane that does scanning, I think it might be able to do OCR as well
<Langjan> Hi Superfly, yes OCR
<Langjan> I have Xsane, let me see if I can find OCR option 
<superfly> Maaz: ubuntu ocr
<Maaz> superfly: Huh?
<superfly> Maaz: google for ubuntu ocr
<Maaz> superfly: "OCR - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR :: "Optical Character Recognition With Tesseract OCR On Ubuntu 7.04 ..." http://www.howtoforge.com/ocr_with_tesseract_on_ubuntu704 :: "easy-ocr - Easy Ocr package for ubuntu with 99% accuracy and 24 ..." http://code.google.com/p/easy-ocr/ :: "Howto Make scanned PDFs searchable (OCR) using ... - Ubuntu Geek" http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-make-scanned-pdf
<superfly> wow, 7.04, that's OLD
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> must still be the same thing
<superfly> Langjan: it looks like OCRFeeder + Tesseract or CuneiForm is your best bet
<Langjan> Thanks Maaz, superfly,  I'm going to have a look in the links you sent
<superfly> Langjan: look for those apps in Synaptic
<superfly> (or software center)
<Langjan> OK, installing, thanks guys
<Kilos> he got a lekker job superfly 
<Kilos> running a christian youth camp kinda thing in the magaliesberg
<superfly> oh, ok, that's cool
<superfly> Kilos: I should tell him about OpenLP then
<Kilos> what is that superfly ?
<superfly> it's an open source app for churches to project the words of the songs using a data projector
<Kilos> send him a mail
<Kilos> they do weddings as well and its open to others as well at very good rates
<Kilos> thats why he is busy packing
<Kilos> long way from bronkhorstspruit to the magaliesberg
<Kilos> here is the link   http://www.sikelele.co.za/
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn howzit
<superfly> yo magespawn
<magespawn> hi superfly
<magespawn> any body know how to scp over your home network?
<superfly> magespawn: how do you mean "over your home network"?
<magespawn> behind your router
<superfly> magespawn: like, between 2 PCs on your network?
<magespawn> yup laptop and server
<magespawn> let me show you in pastebin
<superfly> scp <files> user@host:/dest/dir
<Owkkuri> granted, openssh-server needs to be installed too :P
<magespawn> yeah have that done 
<magespawn> can ssh no problem.
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> http://codepad.org/Ni74WRPD
<magespawn> have also tried to ftp the files but i get the same error
<superfly> magespawn: looks like you don't have permission to write
<magespawn> okay so i need to change the permissions of the folder then
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> is this the right command:
<magespawn> sudo chmod -u -rwx Joomla
<superfly> magespawn: the user you're trying to copy the files as is "gregory" - I'd suggest you start with that
<magespawn> yes that is the user on the server. i am trying to copy from my laptop to my server. using scp. over a network
<magespawn> i control the server, if you can call it that, through an ssh connection
<superfly> magespawn: rather than blindly setting permissions on the folder, first have a look at who owns the folder
<magespawn> okay brb
<magespawn> i am doing something wrong
<magespawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677204/
<superfly> <superfly> magespawn: rather than blindly setting permissions on the folder, first have a look at who owns the folder
<superfly> magespawn: you're using ls incorrectly. "ls <dir>" shows the contents of <dir>
<superfly> magespawn: your problem is not what is inside Joomla, it is Joomla itself
<magespawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677211/
<magespawn> did i do it right?
<magespawn> man this is bending my brain today
<magespawn> superfly?
<Symmetria> http://deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws/ookdatnog/ODN_110829_GeldKwijtSnelweg
<Symmetria> hahahahahahah
<Symmetria> if you can read that (if you speak half decent afrikaans you should be able to)
<Symmetria> thats the funniest shit Ive seen in a while 
<superfly> magespawn: sorry, it was home time, and the other half of my lift club wanted to go home ;-)
<superfly> magespawn: just do an "ls -l"
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn Tonberry sakhi 
<Tonberry> oh
<Tonberry> hi
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hello... and a hello to everyone else too :)
<kbmonkey> hello nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> :)
<nlsthzn> Hey Mr. kbmonkey ... welcome back (seems you went missing for a little while)
<kbmonkey> i have nlsthzn and i will be missing for a while more
<kbmonkey> but not for too long :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey,  have you got work down there?
<kbmonkey> no offers yet Kilos :)
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: hopefully something comes up soon!
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> not a problem Kilos, and im sure something will present itself even if i go find it!
<Kilos> put the info to the lists
<kbmonkey> i am wary of big corporates after spending nearly a decade of my life with those, so i am playing my cards carefully :]
<Kilos> we all hold thumbs for you lad
<kbmonkey> ag thanks oom Kilos!
<Kilos> grrrr 30 min power outage
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Becuase of bad weather, or bad management?
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> weahter great
<Kilos> weather too
<nlsthzn> ah
<Kilos> thats what made my maverick sick
<Kilos> 4 outs in 30 mins about two weeks ago
<Kilos> been slow ever since
<nlsthzn> What file system are you using?
<Kilos> ext4
<nlsthzn> Strange, it is a journaling filesystem so it should be able to handle it...
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I'm reading this fascinating article published in forbes about sex
<Symmetria> http://www.forbes.com/2003/10/08/cz_af_1008health.html
<Symmetria> hahaha read the section on better teeth
<nlsthzn> oh, I thought you lol'ed at my comment :p
<Symmetria> hahahahahaha
<Symmetria> thats so awesome! I gotta quote that to a girl sometime
<nlsthzn> Guess it won't be SFW so I will pass :)
<Kilos> it did lotsa damage nlsthzn  the recovery mode in grub menu doesnt work anymore either
<Symmetria> nlsthzn its forbes magazine
<Symmetria> its pretty safe :P 
<nlsthzn> Ah ok :)
<nlsthzn> guess it is possible that there was actual physical damage to the disc... maybe some bad sectors etc...
<Symmetria> but haha still read the section on better teeth
<Symmetria> :P you gotta use that with a chick sometime 
<Kilos> it could be nlsthzn 
<Kilos> but i dunno how to find that out without formatting
<superfly> nlsthzn: Unless it's sex, drinking or networking, Symmetria's not interested :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> fs:)
<Symmetria> ahhaha superfly not entirely true :P 
<Symmetria> you left out really fast cars that I have the potential to own :P
<nlsthzn> Kilos: fsck... check the man page... lots of goodies it can do
<superfly> oh, right, I forgot that.
<nlsthzn> affordable cars and fast woman... or the other way around?!
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Symmetria> superfly LOL, at the end of the day, I can make out a case for the fact that everything we do comes down to one of three things, power, money and sex :P
 * superfly doesn't really care
<Symmetria> human beings are hedonists by nature :)
 * superfly is happily married, with a kiddo, and that's plenty for him
<Symmetria> (and altruism is a myth created to appease our own self guilt!) 
<Symmetria> superfly :) I don't dispute that marraige is a good idea, infact, lol, there is a pretty high chance I will be engaged in the next few weeks
<nlsthzn> Well it is because humans where able to over come his nature that he is now what he is (and I am not sure if it is good or bad)
<Symmetria> nlsthzn heh, I am not convinced we did overcome our hedonistic nature, we merely realized that it was in our own self interest on occasion to assist others :P
<Symmetria> which still makes it self serving, which still falls into the definition of hedonism
<Symmetria> :) I have yet to find anyone who can show me a concrete example of an altruistic action that is beyond dispute
<Symmetria> heh, superfly I do also have other interests btw :P I've been a keen student of psychology for 15 years 
<Symmetria> LOL, I've probably read more psych text books and done more study into psych than into any area of IT I've ever played in
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: If one believes something isn't possible then you will never see the proof of it not being true ;)
<Symmetria> nlsthzn heh, this can be true, except that would not negate a concrete example of it in action, and I am willing to consider any example given me :)
<Symmetria> and willing to explain in detail my problem with any example :)
<Symmetria> (hell, if you take it down to its roots, in the Christian religion, if God was not theist (rather than hedonist or altruist), at its core even the death and resurrection of Christ could be considered a hedonistic action, though as I say, that wouldnt really apply because of the theist nature of a deity)
<Symmetria> nlsthzn lol, you will find I am the ultimate cynic though :) 
<nlsthzn> :)
<Symmetria> heh, I dont believe in absolutes though either, being a fan of systemic theory, there is no such thing as right or wrong :P
<Symmetria> since right or wrong is only defined in the context of the specific system with which you are interacting and is therefore not a constant :P
<nlsthzn> ... but for a period it was valid ;)
<nlsthzn> Kilos: btw... the disk being checked must be unmounted so easiest way would be a live CD :)
<Kilos> will do ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> Symmetria, where you went to school
 * Symmetria bounces around, gf arrives in 17 hours
 * nlsthzn thought the bouncing only started af... uhm... never mind :p
<Symmetria> hahahaha
<Symmetria> nlsthzn give it time :)
<Symmetria> lol, for once in my life Im actually taking this fairly slowly, trying to develop a real relationship before going there :P 
<Symmetria> mainly because I actually finally found a girl who I seriously think I could build something long term with :P
<Squirm> nuvolari: ?
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-30
<magespawn> Hey Super fly no worries i had to go home too.
<magespawn> i have got it done by changing the folder owner ship for the copy and then changing them back again.
<magespawn> ^ superfly
<superfly> hey magespawn, glad you came right
<Symmetria> gah my poor gf's flight outta kenya was delayed by 2 hours so she's gonna not make her connecting flight in joburg and is gonna need to get a later one and heh, she's kinda freaked out about that 
<Symmetria> lol, she's never had to sort out connecting flights etc in a foreign country before (normally all flights are direct and normally she's travelling with someone else)
<magespawn> hey Symmetria 
<magespawn> learning curve then
<Symmetria> lol made a plan though, got someone meeting her at the airport and phoned the airlines and gave em my platinum voyager number and told them to make a damn plan :P
<Symmetria> they asured me they would lol
<Symmetria> lol, one advantage of being a very frequent traveller, once you hold that platinum card, SAA starts being very careful how they treat you
<magespawn> thanks superfly. the folder was owned by root for some reason.
<superfly> so that the web server could write to it?
<magespawn> i am not sure. i am self teaching on this one. i set up a pc with ubuntu server on it.
<magespawn> i ticked all the options for server types, want to learn how to use them all.
<superfly> magespawn: were you trying to run Joomla on the server?
<magespawn> thats another story all together.
<superfly> yeah, I recommend against Joomla, rather use Drupal
<magespawn> mweb does not allow you to ftp joomla to the servers and run the install through the web. their tech help said i have to install it locally and then transfer to their server.
<superfly> yeah, and Joomla is retarded about that, from what I've heard. I do that with Drupal all the time though.
<magespawn> that was a consideration, did some research, opinion is that Joomla has a easier learning curve. 
<superfly> easier yes, but it'll bite you in the rear too
<magespawn> maybe i will give it ago. do you have any running on mweb?
<superfly> And Drupal's not that difficult
<superfly> no, I use SubOracle's hosting
<magespawn> i was going to install joomla on mweb and drupal locally to try.
<superfly> mkay
<magespawn> this is just really me playing/learning, no of this actually concerns any work i am doing at the moment.
<magespawn> to put things in perspective i studied nature conservation, i am professional Field Guide, and now i own an internet cafe and pc shop.
<Symmetria> heh, its strange how our careers mutate
<magespawn> ppl are always asking about websites and if i can do them. so i thought i would learn.
<magespawn> yup
<Symmetria> look at the number of electrical engineers who are now working in networking and IT for example
<Symmetria> heh, for myself, I've been working part time in IT since I was 12, and full time since I was 16, but only in the last 9 years or so have I been completely focused on networking (after doing programming, security, software consultancy and unix administration in the beginning at various times)
<Symmetria> heh, in 1996 odd I was doing installation and maintenance of AIX systems and specialix systems connected to those 
<Symmetria> I think if you put me down infront of an AIX box today I wouldnt have a clue :P 
<Symmetria> (AIX = strange beast, though WAY ahead of its time back then)
<Symmetria> heh, aix's file system in the 1990s had features that other *nix systems didnt get for *YEARS* afterwards (like live space allocation/deallocation to a file system from newly inserted hot swap drives)
 * Symmetria also remebers running linux kernel 0.99 :P
<Symmetria> and fbsd 2 or something lol, which had to be installed off 1.44meg disks 
<magespawn> mm. i have also just done the physical set up of a dvr security system
<magespawn> okay now that is going to far back for me
<Symmetria> strangely, I almost ended up at one point leaving IT all together
<Symmetria> I gave seriously consideration to going back and doing a degree in my second passion, clinic psych 
<magespawn> but i do remember booting a pc of 5 1/2 inch disks with no hard drive.
<Symmetria> heh, and I found an interesting article that refers to a discussion I had with someone in the 90s about leaving IT 
<Symmetria> http://gopherproxy.org/gopher.meulie.net/00/textfiles/programming/cyberpunk.txt
<magespawn> nah you cannot talk to yourself if you do that, everybody expects it ppl to talk to themselves
<Symmetria> heh, that was written by wyze1 in 1999
<Symmetria> LOL, I didnt even know he had written it until a few weeks ago, but I clearly remeber that night and that discussion, lol, and remeber passing out on the office floor cause of pure exhaustion 
<magespawn> running under a different name then to
<magespawn> too
<Symmetria> heh, for good reason
<magespawn> just read the article, my thoughts, ppl will quite often mistrust things they do not understand.
<Symmetria> :P Vortexia was... an interesting persona :) fairly carefully crafted and served a specific purpose *shrug* it was time to put that persona to bed :)
<magespawn> one of those things. i have been using the same nick since i first started using irc in '94, somewhere there.
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> if I had know it was this late i would have gone straight to bed
<magespawn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-31
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> morning sakhi
<superfly> môre maiatoday
<magespawn> howdy all.
<superfly> yo magespawn
<magespawn> superfly do you do any data recovery for work?
<superfly> magespawn: no, I'm a code geek
<magespawn> me i am trying a little off everything
<magespawn> howdy all
<Squirm> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-01
<superfly> sp
<Langjan> Hi to the boffins. Is there a way to sort out this update glitch? http://slexy.org/view/s2j10QHhI0
<Kilos> morning superfly and others though i am sure you are the only one awake
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> heya Kilos
<superfly> hi Langjan
<Kilos> morning Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos and superfly, are you well?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> i fine ty
<Langjan> This update problem is persevering, any suggestions? http://slexy.org/view/s2j10QHhI0
<superfly> Langjan: run "sudo dpkg --configure nvidia-current"
<superfly> Langjan: can you see where the error is?
<Langjan> No superfly, I have no idea. This is the outcome of your input: http://slexy.org/view/s2oisgE4xr
<superfly> Langjan: what can you see in the output of my command?
<Langjan> Superfly, see http://slexy.org/view/s2oisgE4xr
<superfly> no Langjan, I'm asking you what YOU can see
<superfly> Langjan: I'm not going to solve your problem for you, you need to learn
<Langjan> OK I agree, thanks but I don't understand. What do I see where?
<superfly> Langjan: look at the output of my command, and see if you can find an error message
<Langjan> superfly, alternative link /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so is already managed by _gl_conf.
<superfly> Langjan: yep, that's the error
<superfly> Langjan: now go back to your update output, and see if you can find that error in there
<Kilos> oh my. still that one
<Langjan> superfly, it started here: Setting up nvidia-current (280.04-0~maverickubuntu3) ...  
<superfly> Langjan: yep, that's right... now look at the line just below the error message. what does it say?
<Langjan> update-alternatives: error: alternative link /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so is already managed by _gl_conf.
<superfly> Langjan: and the line after that
<Langjan> dpkg: error processing nvidia-current (--configure):
<superfly> Langjan: yes, that's it. do you see why I told you to run that other command?
<Langjan> yes I do, thanks this makes sense. Now I must try to see why did it not work?
<Langjan> update-alternatives: error: alternative link /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so is already managed by _gl_conf.
<superfly> Langjan: well, it told you why it didn't work, that's the error message, but I am thinking that we might be able to force it to run
<superfly> Langjan: try "sudo dpkg --configure --force-overwrite nvidia-current"
<Langjan> Same result superfly...
<superfly> hrm
<Langjan> update-alternatives: error: alternative link /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so is already managed by _gl_conf.
<Kilos> this is an ugly one hey
<Langjan> looks like.
<Langjan> strange thing is everything seems to be working ok
<Kilos> but i am learning with you two as you go. it will be fixed
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> Langjan: yes, it's just nvidia-current, bumblebee and bumblebee-ui that are not configured properly
<superfly> Langjan: do me a favour, run this command: "ls -l /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.*"
<Langjan> Ok
<Kilos> superfly, what would happen if jan purges nvidia-current and then installs it again?
<Kilos> for my info only
<superfly> Kilos: I''m not too sure, but if I can avoid the purging, I would rather
<Kilos> ok ty
<Langjan> No such file or directory
<superfly> show me the output?
<Langjan> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia: No such file or directory
<Langjan> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.*: No such file or directory
<superfly> Langjan: weird
<Langjan> Thinking maybe I should upgrade to 11.04 but no time for it at present
<Langjan> update manager says all updates are done...
<Kilos> maybe it is already configured but through that _gl_conf instead of where dpkg wants to do it
<Langjan> Tried to reinstall packages: E: nvidia-current: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Langjan> E: bumblebee: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Langjan> E: bumblebee-ui: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Kilos> Langjan, is there a reason you use bumblebee
<Kilos> is there nothing in the repos that will work instead
<Langjan> My virtualbox seems to be dependent on it
<Kilos> what virtual box software are you using
<Kilos> not the virtualbox in synaptic
<Langjan> virtualbox OSE
<Kilos> this is out of my league so dont listen to me , i am just trying to figure out why it gives probs every update with bumblebee
<Langjan> Yes Kilos it was installed via Ubuntu software mgr
<Kilos> and bumblebee?
<Kilos> i dont see it anywhere
<Langjan> 0.9-1~maverickubuntu6 (bumblebee-ui)
<Langjan> Kilos, if you search bumblebee on software centre it will show
<Kilos> oh. i only use synaptic. software centre is way too slow here
<Kilos> does it show in your synaptic
<Langjan> superfly, lets leave it for the moment, everything seems to be working fine.
<Langjan> Yes Kilos it does
<Kilos> try in synaptic then to reinstall it and nvidia-
<Langjan> I did, no luck
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> OK, am going to love and leave you for now, enjoy a blessed day
<Kilos> you too Langjan 
<Langjan> thanks kilos
<Kilos> sorry superfly i wasnt trying to take over from you. but getting info for me
<marcog> tumbleweed: can you send reminders about the global jam to the mailing list and fb event?
<superfly> Kilos: no problems, I was busy - had a couple of meetings
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> hiya marcog morgs 
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<morgs> morning
<superfly> hiya morgs
<morgs> hey superfly 
<Kilos> nuvolari, is jy ok seun
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
 * Kilos tries xubuntu 11.04
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> net-net oom
<Kilos> ek sien jy nogal besig
<Kilos> hi packetboy 
<packetboy> sup
<Kilos> your first time here?
<packetboy> yip
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<packetboy> ubuntu sounds like a bushman
<Kilos> what OS are you using
<packetboy> ubuntu
<packetboy> u-bun-two
<Kilos> thats good and are you happy with it
<packetboy> no problems with any os
<packetboy> like to learn them all
<Kilos> thats good. you one of the clever guys
<packetboy> no
<Kilos> must be if you dont have probs with windows
<Kilos> hehe
<packetboy> what problems do you have with windows?
<Kilos> oh , actually clever guys dont use windows
<packetboy> huh?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gave it up coupla years ago because of virusses and lost programs and lotsa srtupid things
<Kilos> like not seeing the cdrom at times
<packetboy> how did you get a virus?
<Kilos> with music one of the times
<packetboy> did you play whack-a-mole?
<Kilos> and  in mails other times
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> gotta run. be back a bit later
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you well?
<nlsthzn> Hey Uncle Kilos :) Weather a bit better in SA on this Spring day?
<Kilos> lol. yeah it be very kiff to have sun that actually warms you
<nlsthzn> Oh, I could complain... But it would be unfair in the bigger scheme of things...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> google what is the ubuntu maverick file manager
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ek sukkel partykeer
<nuvolari> Kilos: dis nautilus oom
<nuvolari> :P naughtylust *cough*
<Kilos> Clol its audacity hey?
<nlsthzn> sorry... @ work so I am up and down from infront of the PC... lol @ nuvolari 
<Kilos> oh my
<nuvolari> Kilos: audacity is an audio editor
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> ok, I'm off
<nuvolari> cheerz
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: bai
<Kilos> what is audacity for?
<Kilos> aw dankie nuvolari 
<Kilos> mooi loop
<nlsthzn> it is a application used to work with sound files...
<nlsthzn> editing them etc.
<Kilos> lol. i get mixed up with all the funny names
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hard work to edit music methinks
<nlsthzn> As hard as most things in life that are hard before they become easy...
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> Also, in most applications you can check in help/about what the name is and version etc...
<Kilos> didnt even think of that nlsthzn trying to find why things are opening slow here
<Kilos> since the power cuts and the grub recovery giving up the ghost
<Kilos> i read that fsck and tried from cd but not sure of what all to put in the command and it kept asking "is it mounted"
<Kilos> so i getting closer to a clean install
<Kilos> i even install xubuntu onna small drive today to check it out
<nlsthzn> Cool... Xubuntu is pretty good... however, if Ubuntu ran OK before, then there is another issue, which is either something to do with what is installed now or a problem with the hardware... if it is hardware related then installing another distro isn't going to help... 
<nlsthzn> BTW, if there is a way for me to download all the required repo's etc. and burn them to DVD I will be happy to do this periodically and send disc's to SA to help where bandwidth is an issue...
<Kilos> i prefer ubuntu. dont like the close minimise buttons on the right like windows
<Kilos> Maaz, google where to download ubuntu repos
<Maaz> Kilos: "Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu :: "Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search" http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :: "AptGet/Offline/Repository - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository :: "Medibuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu :: "Off-line custom repository [Archive] - Ubu
<Kilos> but they too big nlsthzn . like 20g i think
<Kilos> just send dates 
<Kilos> but not with ahab chicks
<Kilos> those you chew on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nlsthzn> :) 20GB sounds like 5 or 6 DVD's... easy as pie... as long as there is an easy way to do it :p You like dates Mr. Kilos?
<Kilos> hehe i dont remember
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-02
<magespawn> good morning everyone. TGIF.
<superfly> morning magespawn
<magespawn> i am trying to come here more often. hope you guys can put up with me.
<superfly> magespawn: *sigh* it's difficult, but we'll try our best
<superfly> :-P
<superfly> Just kidding :-)
<magespawn> mmm. i can read sarcasm.(i hope).
<superfly> magespawn: sadly, not everyone can.
<magespawn> where is that sarcasm punctuation when you need it.
<sakhi> Morning
<superfly> morning sakhi
<magespawn> morning
<magespawn> superfly may i ask you a somewhat personal question?
<superfly> magespawn: sure
<magespawn> where do you work?
<superfly> at Interactive Junction Holdings, used to be called CareerJunction
<magespawn> yes i remember that. what do you do there?
<superfly> I'm the Application Architect
<magespawn> okay then, i am going to pretend like i know what that is while i search google
<superfly> I oversee a bunch of things not directly related to development, but necessary for it, like our version control systems, making sure applications run efficiently, and a number of other things
<superfly> I also do development of non-money generating systems
<superfly> basically, I'm like a developer with a good dose of sysadmin thrown in
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly that was quick
<magespawn> hi kilos
<Kilos> you like a buddy pounce in pidgin
<magespawn> found this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_Architecture
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, that's part of what I do
<magespawn> bit like the architect in the matrix
<superfly> yep
<magespawn> cool
<Kilos> matrix the moviws?
<Kilos> movies
<magespawn> i would like to come play around with your hardware some time
<magespawn> yes kilos
<Kilos> oh my . thats all supposed to be fantasy. must i start worrying
<magespawn> it is sci-fi not fantasy. it is a fantasy, maybe
<Kilos> where is a safe place to hide
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> neo isnt here to save us
<magespawn> neo is a program
<nuvolari> neo is in the matrix
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo superfly, magespawn 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo Maaz 
<superfly> sup nuvolari
<magespawn> howdy nuvolari
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Squirm2> hello
<Squirm> wow it's windy today
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> cocooncrash: ping
<cocooncrash> inetpro: pong
<inetpro> cocooncrash: do you still use akregator for reading RSS feeds?
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Yes
<superfly> ohey, it's cocooncrash!
 * inetpro has some issues with akregator
<inetpro> it doesn't like RSS2 produced by sharepoint
<cocooncrash> superfly: :)
<inetpro> cocooncrash: I was hoping that you perhaps found something else
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Haven't had a reason to really
<cocooncrash> inetpro: But there are plenty other feed readers out there
<inetpro> cocooncrash: I still like akregator as well, except for this issue
<inetpro> it doesn't authenticate properly and then ends in a crash
<inetpro> what other rss readers do you guys use?
<superfly> inetpro: twitter :-P
<inetpro> superfly: eish!
<inetpro> superfly: I need something that will tell me when an internal user has updated his internal blog
<superfly> inetpro: I use akregator as well, so I don't know, I'm afraid
<Squirm2> I need passkey-agent to pair my cellphone with my netbook, because I'm not running KDE or Gnome I can't use there apps. Found posts that say that Bluez should come with it, but I can't seem to get it to work or find the source for it anywhere. any ideas?
<Kilos> lo JabberwockyA19 
<JabberwockyA19> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hehe who are you
<scar[w]> hehe sorry about that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what a nick
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<scar[w]> I can't wait to test out the beta release!
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> ah new ubuntu?
<scar[w]> have to finish up at work quickly (next 10min)
<Kilos> you got alfa going
<Kilos> k
<scar[w]> yeah I ran alpha 2/3
<scar[w]> but only live cd mode
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> still unity hey?
<scar[w]> messed around a little, but I want to install the beta
<scar[w]> not to sure, using kde this side
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> that will make the fly and the pro happy
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<scar[w]> this makes me very happy http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/08/rendering-at-60-frames/
<Kilos> evening nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Alo Uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> i must learn to make them things
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> :-)>
<Kilos> hehe with beard
<scar[w]> never let a computer know you're in a hurry
<nlsthzn> or a lift...
<Kilos> hehe then it seems to take forever
<scar[w]> hehe would not like to be in that position
<scar[w]> ok, my work is done
<scar[w]> off home to test out jenkins-ci and download beta1, man I'm going to miss my uncapped next month
<Kilos> cheers scar[w] 
<scar[w]> cya Kilos hope you have a good weekend
<Kilos> you too lad
<superfly> scar[w]: I'm installing beta 1 Kubuntu into a VM at the moment
<nlsthzn> superfly: cool... I installed kubuntu 11.04 again this morning... I think the only thing I am missing out on is the new PIM and the new software center... it looks good
<nlsthzn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11210861&postcount=68
<Symmetria> *hrm*
<Symmetria> who here knows stellenbosch resturants well?
<Symmetria> I need a recommentation of a nice place in stellies to take a female :)
<domecress> I want to switch to ubuntu. Once i installed it and i was not able to change screen resolution,play vidos and other display settings. My friend told me to install video driver from software centre. But there were many drivers under display category. i was confused which to install or detect for my computer. My pc config is core i3 2100 sandybridge, intel dh61ww motherboard and 4 gb ddr3 ram.Plz tell what to do.
<superfly> domecress: I don't use Ubuntu, but there should be an item in the administration section called "Additional Drivers" - that should detect which graphics card you have and install the right driver for it.
<domecress> thanks superfly, can anybody else explain more?
<superfly> domecress: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<superfly> domecress: can you watch youtube videos?
<domecress> yeah man
<Kilos> domecress, did you update after installing?
<domecress> no man. i m a new user. 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> if you go to system then administration
<Kilos> you will find update manager
<domecress> ok
<Kilos> once updated most things work
<domecress> thanks
<Kilos> in update manager you need to also
<Kilos> sec i look quick
 * nlsthzn always thinks quickest way to an update would be to type in terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ... but that is just me :p
<Kilos> yeah nlsthzn 
<Kilos> domecress, do you know how to use the terminal
<domecress> is there any aplication in ubuntu as powerful as task manager of windows? i mean to say that can be used to terminate program when system hangs 
<Kilos> go to applications
<Kilos> accesories
<Kilos> terminal
<Kilos> copy paste this in the terminal
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<domecress> is it somewhat similar to DOS?
<Kilos> terminal is the same as command line in windows
<Kilos> kinda
<Kilos> but more powerful
<domecress> i should consider linux mint or start with ubuntu?
<Kilos> i love ubuntu
<nlsthzn> domecress: if you don't mind using the terminal then it is your best tool... if you do you can do most of what it does via the GUI but it takes longer...
<Kilos> if you dont like using the command line interface we can do it the graphical way
<nlsthzn> mint is ubuntu with some additional bells and whistles already installed... all of which can be added in Ubuntu very quickly ;)
<Kilos> maybe we first need to establish how much domecress knows about computers
<domecress> ok
<Kilos> lotsa windows users are scared of the command line
<domecress> no man
<domecress> i can use dos
<domecress> basics
<Kilos> ok domecress which way do you want to go?
<Kilos> ok then the terminal is the quickest way
<domecress> ok
<Kilos> go applications
<domecress> now i am planning to completely switch over to linux
<Kilos> accesories
<Kilos> terminal
<Kilos> i dumped windows 2 years ago
<Kilos> in the terminal window type in sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrad
<domecress> can i get your facebook id kilos? i find u pretty interesting
<Kilos> lol
<domecress> i m serious
<Kilos> i hardly go there but i am miles sharpe
<Kilos> are you updating yet?
<domecress> what updating? i cant understand
<Kilos> when to type that command into the terminal and hit enter it will update
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> that is the command to check what updates are available and update 
<domecress> where can i find list of all basic commands of terminal
<domecress> i m cuttently using xp and chatting through it
<Kilos> oh ok
<domecress> i will instal ubuntu within a week
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> are you writingall this down
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> hi kilos
<magespawn> hi domecress
<magespawn> new face i see
<domecress> no, but now i will save all this in text pad
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you got a link for domecress for all the commands
<domecress> hehhow magespawn
<Kilos> Maaz, google terminal commands for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Using The Terminal - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal :: "Ubuntu-tz Open new terminal from command line" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tz/2009-May/000065.html :: "CommandlineHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto :: "Ubuntu Cheat Sheet | FOSSwire" http://fosswire.com/post/2008/04/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/ :: "Simple Terminal Co
<Kilos> domecress, check those links
<domecress> ok
<Kilos>  maaz is our local bot
<Kilos> lo Delizia 
<Kilos> anyway domecress welcome to ubuntu-za
<domecress> thanks to all of you for helping me
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> you will find once ubuntu is updated everything works
<Delizia> hi kilos
<domecress> ispecially kilos and superfly
<magespawn> Maaz, google pdf on ubuntu
<Maaz> magespawn: "VnTutor: What is The Best PDF Reader for Ubuntu Users?" http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2008/01/what-is-best-pdf-reader-for-ubuntu.html :: "Print to PDF in Ubuntu" http://lifehacker.com/264305/print-to-pdf-in-ubuntu :: "Modifying PDF Files With PDFedit On Ubuntu Feisty Fawn ..." http://www.howtoforge.com/editing_pdf_files_pdfedit_ubuntu_feisty :: "Main page - Ubuntu Pocket Guide and Reference" http://ubuntupocketguide.com/ :: "List 
<magespawn> the pocket guide is a good reading start
<Kilos> it doesnt install a complete working system like windows. you need to update
<superfly> domecress: did you get the video drivers installed?
<Kilos> superfly, he hasnt updated yet
<domecress> i am currently using xp and will install ubuntu within a week
<superfly> domecress: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RLU757OmPQ
 * nlsthzn does a pantsless dance...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sis nlsthzn 
 * Kilos closes eyes
<magespawn> Kilos mine worked right off, but then i also did not have any fancy hardware
<magespawn> i thought this was a pg channel.
<domecress> bye and thanks again all my frnds. join you later
<Kilos> i find everytime i install it works but things like power settings etc need to update first
<Kilos> cheers domecress come back soon
<Kilos> oh magespawn if you install with the option of updating at the same time then it will all work
<Kilos> just need to get online first
<magespawn> yeah last time i did it the machines were already on a network
<Kilos> ya thats why
<Kilos> if offline you need to update 200m or more
<magespawn> uncapped lines come in handy.
 * nlsthzn would just like to put in context... From the theme song of I am Weasel... "You don't need pants for the victory dance..." I just found it full of win to help someone on IRC when they have a problem but haven't installed Ubuntu yet :D
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> peeps are scared of the unknown and its quite a change from windows
<Kilos> but being able to use dos helps so cli commands will come easy to him
<magespawn> i used to use dos a lot back in the day, was easier then win 3.11
<Kilos> whats the bet once he has a working ubuntu he dumps winsucks
<Kilos> lol. yeah magespawn 
<nlsthzn> I preffered Dos to Windows back in the day...
<magespawn> still do a lot in win 7 from cmd
<magespawn> most of the ppl i work with have win
<Kilos> only geeks use cli
<magespawn> does anybody know if i can replace winCE with ubuntu or some version of linux?
<magespawn> right thanks Kilos
<nlsthzn> For day to day use I can't imagine using the CLI... Now the terminal yes, I like to use the Terminal :)
<magespawn> ha
<Kilos> cli=terminal
<Kilos> put your pants on so you can think
<superfly> magespawn: it depends on the hardware
<magespawn> i have a quote i saw in a forum brb
<magespawn> right i will check it out, but its one of those very small netbooks, not sure about the make.
<nlsthzn> Kilos: sure they the same thing... but when I read CLI I think Windows... terminal and/or shell I think *nix :)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> a thirty two bit extension and graphical shell to a sixteen bit patch to an eight bit operating system originally code for a four bit microprocessor which is written by a two bit company that cant stand one bit of competition - LW
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> as a matter of interest guys  what would be the command for xubuntu to replace sudo gdm start
<Kilos> would it be xdm instead of gdm
<superfly> Kilos: you can try xdm - did you already try gdm?
<Kilos> no superfly i want to first update it etc
<Kilos> was given airtime for mtn uncapped so gotta get all i can in 24 hours
<Kilos> and mtn is on edge only from this tower
<Kilos> i just thought seeing as its gdm it wont work cause its not gnome
<Kilos> Maaz, define gdm
<Maaz> Kilos: GDM Grid Data Management (Grid) 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> not gnome desktop manager
<Kilos> will start the bundle at midnight tomorrow night and see what all i can get done
<Kilos> natty gnome and xubuntu
<Kilos> nice thing about xubuntu it comes with xchat and pidgin already
<Kilos> only desktop will need learning whats where
<magespawn> i have tried kubuntu, that is quite nice, also have tried puppy and dsl.
<Kilos> ian loves kubuntu
<Kilos> when he saw it he wasnt interested in plain old natty wanted kubuntu
<Kilos> this delizia doesnt stay long hey
<Kilos> peek and go
<Kilos> we need a fight here again so peeps come back for a while
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<nlsthzn> stay awesome ZA land...
<magespawn> night all.
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-03
<Kilos> morning all
<kodez> good day everyone, how is your saturday?
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<inetpro> good morning
 * nlsthzn shakes inetpro to realize the day has passed and it is time for sleep again (almost)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: ..
<drubin> I just want to say thanks guys
<drubin> Most of you are decent awesome people!
<tumbleweed> lol
<marcog> drubin: :)
<inetpro> drubin: hmm...
<inetpro> only most?
<drubin> I don't know every one :)
<inetpro> drubin: I guess I'm only decent but not awesome?
<drubin> but I think every one is here is the awesome
<drubin> inetpro: NO you are awesome!
<inetpro> :-)
<drubin> possibly awesomer
<inetpro> drubin: what happened?
<drubin> inetpro: does something have to happen for me to say that?
<inetpro> drubin: you suddenly woke up out of nowhere to tell us such interesting stuffs :-)
<tumbleweed> it's because he's awesome!
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ahh
 * inetpro agrees with tumbleweed
<drubin> :)
<maiatoday> thanks for doing the globaljam event today tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> maiatoday: np, thanks for bringing the CDs
<tumbleweed> (anyone in cape town who wants CDs, shout now)
<tumbleweed> (becuase they'll be obsolete in a month)
<maiatoday> I had to get the CDs to you before the next batch gets here
<tumbleweed> :P
<inetpro> fp
 * inetpro is happy to see some awesome activity down in the cape
 * tumbleweed has to now dig through everything we did today and sponsor the uploads (I've only got through the syncs so far)
 * tumbleweed got bogged down in ubuntu-dev-tools
<inetpro> I guess it's not called the cape of good hope for nothing
<marcog> tumbleweed: besides the ones you've found, deb bug #640253 and lp #771103
<tumbleweed> marcog: thanks
<maiatoday> thanks marcog and the other people who were there too, I'll try to get the blog post up tomorrow
<tumbleweed> marcog: you got the bug number wrong in your pysatellites patch
<marcog> oops
<marcog> is there anything i need to do?
<tumbleweed> also I should have told you to run update-maintainer, whenever you change a package in Ubuntu
<tumbleweed> naah, nothing you need to do, I'm fixing it in the upload
<marcog> what does that do and when exactly do you run it?
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<tumbleweed> marcog: you never forwarded your ratpoison patch to debian
<tumbleweed> marcog: while you are there, please point out the lintian warning "E: ratpoison: missing-dependency-on-python-support python-support"
<marcog> tumbleweed: k, will do this tomorrow
<tumbleweed> in fact, please forward it upstream too
<tumbleweed> thanks
 * tumbleweed is done
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-04
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<man567> hai
 * nlsthzn waves
<|3o|31> Anybody have any idea why copying my data to a newly created NTFS partition on the same drive is getting me transfer rates of 4.1 MB/s?
<highvoltage> lots of small files? lots of seeks?
<superfly> NTFS? :-P
<superfly> fp
<|3o|3> highvoltage: no, lotsa movies. Strangely enough 100 Meg files seem to transfer at double the speed of 700 Meg files
<|3o|3> but even then its still 3 times slow than copying on the ext4 partition
<tumbleweed> usb?
<tumbleweed> disk mostly full?
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-27
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> hello Kilos 
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hey Squirm 
<Squirm> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up Squirm?
 * Squirm noms his toast
<Squirm> I'm late :/
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Squirm> be back in a few. going to work.
<jrgns> morning all
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> hello jrgns 
<magespawn> hi jrgns
<magespawn> you at work already Squirm?
<jrgns> has anyone here registered a co.za domain manually?
<jrgns> hi megaspawn, Squirm
<magespawn> how do you mean manually?
<magespawn> tab complete
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Squirm> jrgns: you fill in the form and email it off
<Squirm> didn't know there was an autonomous way
<Squirm> magespawn: yep, I live on the premises :P
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> if you do it through an isp they do it for you
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> jrgns: http://co.za/coza_reg.txt
<Squirm> and in the big block
<Squirm>      |Please Email the completed form once the domain is ready to:     |
<Squirm>      |             coza-admin@co.za
 * Squirm eyes jrgns 
<jrgns> Squirm thnx
<jrgns> ja, I got that part
<jrgns> my issue is with the DNS
<jrgns> co.za requires the DNS to be setup before you can register it
<jrgns> but my DNS provider (namecheap) requires the domain to be registered before you can setup the DNS
<jrgns> chicken <-> egg situation
<jrgns> at the moment I'm contemplating setting up my own DNS server just for the initial registration, and then moving the DNS to nc
<jrgns> I was wondering if there are any other solutions
<jrgns> megaspawn: I've gone the isp route before, want to try out doing it myself
<jrgns> and hey Kilos
 * jrgns thinks he's caught up on all the messages now
<Symmetria> dammit, my dog is getting very upset that I wont play with her 
<Symmetria> she's barking at me
<Kerbero> send her back to the spca so that they can play with her
<Kerbero> :|
<Symmetria> lol the other day she stole my wireless mouse off my desk
<Kilos> morning superfly Kerbero Symmetria 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<sakhi_> morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi psydroid 
<psydroid> namaste Kilos
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<psydroid> goedenmorgen charlvn
<psydroid> hi sakhi
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hoi psydroid :)
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<Squirm> jrgns: sorry, was out
<Squirm> jrgns: try everydns
<Squirm> free
<Squirm> nevermind
<Squirm> just saw now that its dead
<Squirm> :/
<jrgns> Squirm: urgh, ok
<Squirm> I used it for ages. but havent in about 2 years
<Squirm> jrgns: http://zoneedit.com/
<Squirm> the other one I used. not as good, but it should do in the interim
<jrgns> tried them, but you need to pay 1$ per zone
<superfly> afraid.org I think
<Squirm> :O
<jrgns> superfly: tried them as well, but they also need the domain registered before you can add the zone (i think)
<Squirm> jrgns: I can set up one for you. it'll point to my site for now, but if it's just for registration...
<superfly> ah
<jrgns> Squirm: thanx, but I want to be able to automate it a bit
<jrgns> easiest will probably be to set it up on my server then
<Squirm> you'll have control, I'll just provide the nameservers
<jrgns> kewl, control through? API?
<Squirm> wait. how does your host expect you to have registered the domain, if you have nothing to register it with
<Squirm> if you just carry on through those steps, where you want to hos your site
<Squirm> enter in the domain name you want(don't have yet)
<Squirm> doesn't it let you go through?
<jrgns> I'm self hosting, and used to register through a service provider
<jrgns> now I want to self register as well
<jrgns> it looks like co.za assumes that if you have the expertise to register, you can also setup a name server
<Squirm> so why can't you set up the domain on your hosting side, before you register?
<Squirm> ah, I see
<Squirm> yes, you'll either have to set up a NS, or find one
<jrgns> that's what i'll be doing - setup a dns server on my hosting box, and use it just to do the initial registration
<jrgns> yup
<Squirm> once it's registered, what are you going to do with it?
<jrgns> namecheap, probably.
<jrgns> my international domains are with them, currently, and they have an api
<jrgns> and they're quite cheap
<charlvn> http://dns.he.net/ is probably one of the best i have used
<Squirm> then why do you have to register it before you use them>
<Squirm> ?
<jrgns> don't think they do co.za domains, do they?
<superfly> Squirm: what do you mean? You need to first set up the domain name on a name server, then you register it and the registrar looks at the DNS servers you provide.
<Squirm> superfly: I get that. but once it's registered, he says he'll move it to namecheap
<Squirm> which will then undergo the same process
<charlvn> if you want to register a co.za, get a primary dns server and a secondary dns server and put in the application yourself
<charlvn> if you register it via another company, make sure you have the ownership and not them
<superfly> If you don't provide valid DNS servers for your domain name, the registrar will reject your registration
<charlvn> some companies register the domain under their name and then they are technically the owners
<jrgns> charlvn: that's what I want to do, the problem is the dns servers
<charlvn> so if you want to move it away they can hold you for ransom
<jrgns> I can't get any (free) ones that allow setting up the DNS *before* the registration
<charlvn> jrgns: have you checked dns.he.net?
<charlvn> they of course allow this
<charlvn> or used to, anyway
<jrgns> soz, not yet, bouncing around
<jrgns> hold on
<charlvn> and the servers support ipv6 nicely
<Squirm> jrgns: that's the thing. you have to be able to set up dns *before* registering a domain. so I'm sure all those servics do offer it
<jrgns> Namecheap doesn't
<jrgns> you need to confirm the domain first, either through an email
<jrgns> or through the domain's nameservers pointing to them
<jrgns> so for a new domain you can't do it
<jrgns> i'm checking out dns.he.net now
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> well
<jrgns> zoneedit isn't free
<Squirm> off to work I go
<Squirm> and it used to be free :/
<jrgns> yeah, schweet. dns.he.net is free, and allows adding zones for unregistered domains
<jrgns> thnx charlvn!
<charlvn> np
<jrgns> some more options, for those who are interested http://www.quietaffiliate.com/3-new-free-dns-hosting-providers-including-failover-hosting
 * tumbleweed uses dns.he.net very happily (as a secondary, to the primary I run on my server)
<charlvn> tumbleweed: which dns daemon do you use?
<charlvn> i used to use bind but i got a bit careful of all the security holes
<tumbleweed> charlvn: powerdns
<tumbleweed> but with the bind zone-file backend, because text files are more convenient for editing than DBs
<charlvn> sounds good
<tumbleweed> yeah, I'm also scared of BIND
<charlvn> wb psydroid 
<sakhi> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> ty charlvn
<superfly> I want to use PowerDNS the same way I use BIND, as both a local and a forwarding DNS server, but I couldn't make head or tail of the docs I read
<tumbleweed> I really like keeping authoritive and recursive DNS servers separate
<tumbleweed> (except in small LANs, where dnsmasq can do everything and I love it)
<superfly> I don't mind if they're separate, I just want it to work
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> Hi Kilos 
 * Kilos greets tumbleweed  too
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi
<Squirm> lo
<tumbleweed> morning Kilos
<tumbleweed> (eep, only just)
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> time to start being productive...
<smile> hi all :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> Kilos: how are you? :)
<Kilos> ok ty smile  and you?
<smile> Kilos: also fine :)
 * smile just wrote an article about systemd on wikipedia
<smile> :)
<tumbleweed> smile: systemd is available on Debian, but AFAIK it's not actually usable without a lot of effort
<tumbleweed> it doesn't support sys-v scripts out the box, does it?
 * tumbleweed dosen't think OpenRC is directly comperable, but I suppose it is a modern sys-v init implementation...
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<smile> tumbleweed: I don't know :) but they were making a conversion script
<smile> in both ways
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: they say Debonairs Pizza is the leading pizza restaurant in Africa. http://www.debonairs.co.za/
<smile> good morning inetpro :p
<tumbleweed> smile: it's continuously discussed in Debian, but I'm not convinced it's a solveable problem
<tumbleweed> at least, not completely
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
 * smile gaat eten
<smile> tumbleweed: it's solveable, but not in near future
<smile> :p
<Symmetria> god I love this amplifier
<Symmetria> kilos was just browsing around my amp at home via a web interface :P
<Kilos> you gonna end up deaf
<Symmetria> haha kilos I gotta reenable the firewalling/security on that thing
<Kilos> no wonder your dog is mad
<Symmetria> because technically with the access you had there right then
<Symmetria> you can change my music, my volume, the input anything
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> ok ty for sharing
<Symmetria> plz dont :p
<Symmetria> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the address?
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> lol you'll have noticed the volume was set at -45.5dB
<Symmetria> if you were to change that to 0dB my neighbors would go deaf
<Symmetria> change that to +20dB and my windows will probably break
<Symmetria> ;P
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> hehe that amp is linked to almost a thousand watts RMS worth of speakers 
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> Kilos: try to break it while you can, Symmetria loves fixing things again
<Symmetria> kilos its kinda cool that you can browse my pc with it :p
<Symmetria> for mp3s
<Kilos> luckily they still use volume controls
<Kilos> yeah
<Symmetria> and that internet radio classified by genre is hardcore as well
<Kilos> you will be able to have a 2 week long party and not need to change music
<Symmetria> kilos haha I can do that off my mp3/flac collection already
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> you'll be old and gray before you listen to it all
<Kilos> your mom must walk around with ear plugs in
<Symmetria> Total Tracks Found: 98741
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> scary thing is that I actually OWN 80% of that as originals :p
<Kilos> oh well you gotta use your money for something
<Kilos> dont wanna lose too much when banks crash
<Symmetria> hehe most of the stuff I dont own is bootlegs
<Symmetria> because you cant own those :p
<Kilos> keep some under the mattress as well
<Symmetria> thats 14 years of collecting music
<Symmetria> :)
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> though now days most of the music I collect is really rare stuff, I have enough normal stuff, now I go looking for stuff thats extremely hard to find/very rare 
<Kilos> im sure your mom sighs with relief when you go away for a week or two
<Kilos> hehe
 * Symmetria managed to get hold of an original cd of sisters of mercy - some BOYS wander by mistake
<Symmetria> heh, that cd cost me almost 1500 bux :p
<Kilos> ow
<Symmetria> because they only created like, 500 of it 
<Kilos> you better have a kid to inherit from you
<Symmetria> kilos
<Symmetria> what browser were you using
<Symmetria> when you accessed that thing
<Kilos> opera Symmetria 
<Symmetria> cause inetpro is getting odd errors on chrome and firefox under linux
<Symmetria> but it works fine on my chrome 
<Symmetria> and my firefox 
<Kilos> lemme try again
<Kilos> im back in again
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> it might be that his squid proxies dont luv it :p
 * inetpro should upgrade that squid anyway, but I somehow suspect that it's something else
<Kilos> inetpro, dont you ever use opera
<inetpro> Kilos: no, it's not in the standard repositories
<Kilos> ah, 
<inetpro> I used to like Opera many years ago
<inetpro> then came Firefox 1
<inetpro> and I have not looked back after that
<inetpro> Firefox with all it's extensions is a very powerful and feature complete browser
<Kilos> i think i got opera because it is the browser on my nokia and somewhere it said get it for pc
<Kilos> light weight they said
<Kilos> works ok for me and doesnt update every 2 weekas
<Kilos> weeks either
<inetpro> opera is very strong on old mobile hardware like nokia, but I don't think they are as competitive as Firefox and Chromium/Chrome these days
<inetpro> but I could be wrong
<inetpro> but I see their latest release is Opera 12.00 released on 2012-08-02
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess the reason that you're not seeing frequent updates is exactly because it's not in the repositories
<inetpro> a dangerous road to go
<inetpro> Kilos: Opera Changelogs for UNIX http://www.opera.com/docs/changelogs/unix/
<Kilos> ah they udpated some
<Kilos> dunno which one i got
<Kilos> must be 12.00
<Kilos> the turbo tool works ok when nets are slow
<Kilos> dunno how it does that but anyway
<magespawn> hey all
<magespawn> Symmetria you showing off again
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> whats up?
<Kilos> not much
<magespawn> saw you and symmetria were playing nicely
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he has some nice toys
<magespawn> that he does
<magespawn> did he just pass you a ip address? to get in, or did he give you a password and signon as well?
<Kilos> address
<Kilos> he must know i wouldnt turn the volume up
<Kilos> not naughty like you guys
<Kilos> cooler today hey magespawn ?
<Kilos> still waiting for the sun to shine for more than 10 minutes
<magespawn> a little cooler today, still working with aricon and a fan
<magespawn> aircon 
<magespawn> is that the one you posted in your channel?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> did he allow anyone to connect?
<magespawn> Symmetria you still around?
<Kilos> how come you showed online all night and this morning magespawn 
<Kilos> pc stayed connected?
<magespawn> i am connected through a quasselcore in my shop
<magespawn> how are you connecting, what program?
<Kilos> oh and that stays connected?
<Kilos> xchat
<magespawn> yes the core stays on line as long as the server does
<Kilos> thats no good man then how must we know when to say wb
<tonberryE352> so say i have a bunch of programs piping things into each other and a program somewhere in the middle is a huge bottleneck, is there any way to get the latency on this chain reasonable?
<tonberryE352> because at the moment I'm at 700ms from one side to the other and I suspect it is caused by the pipe's buffering like crazy
<tonberryE352> pipes*
<Kilos> tonberryE352, cant you bypass some them pipes past the bottleneck
<Kilos> or is the bottlenecked program an important one there in the middle
<jrgns> cheers all, have a good evening
<tonberryE352> bottleneck is the part that talks to hardware
<Kilos> or duplicate that program and run it in parralel alongside its clone to share the load
<tonberryE352> so very important
<tonberryE352> its not a load problem
<tonberryE352> cpu can handle far higher speeds
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> magespawn I trust kilos
<Symmetria> :p
<magespawn> I was wondering if I could ask you a favour. I will understand if you say no symmetria
<magespawn> Kilos does xchat show you when the ppl are marked as away?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> they go gray
<magespawn> i try to mark my self as away, but sometimes i get disconnected before i can
<Kilos> and if you right click on the nick you can read away messages etc
<Kilos> lol\
<Kilos> thats in settings you mark away
<Kilos> preferences under general
<magespawn> yup you can just use /away "reason"
<magespawn> like so 
<magespawn> see no I am away
<magespawn> now
<Symmetria> magespawn
<Symmetria> see message
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> heh
<Kilos> no man you not gray
<magespawn> was hold on
<Kilos> there something i think the fly called a bouncer to login from 2 p0laces
<Kilos> places
<Kilos> irc bouncer?
<Kilos> tell him superfly 
<Kilos> head too sore to think
<Kilos> ah there you go magespawn 
<Kilos> you gray now
<Symmetria> hehe I still think its so cool you can use a webbrowser to browse to my amplifier and chose what you listening to
<Kilos> very clever that
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos, magespawn and Symmetria
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Symmetria> heh we're trialing something at the moment on a university campus
<Symmetria> to "extend the campus" 
<Symmetria> so that a lecturer can get a block of ip space 
<Symmetria> plug in a device on his side
<Symmetria> and his house will vpn (encrypted, heavily) and route the space back to him
<tonberryE352> nice
<tonberryE352> but how is that different from a normal vpn?
<Symmetria> tonberryE352 normal vpn's give a single ip address and nat everything
<Symmetria> this is fully routed 
<tonberryE352> ah
<Symmetria> and this isnt a software client
<tonberryE352> oh
<Symmetria> basically they get a router, they put in their dsl auth details from their provider
<tonberryE352> nice
<Symmetria> and the router is pre-configured with the ip block theyg ot
<Symmetria> so when they plug it in at home, they are suddenly on the campus
<Symmetria> though we're looking for a cheaper router than what we're currently testing with, I suspect we'll end up with the srx 110's
<Symmetria> we're using the srx 210's for testing and they arent practical price wise
<Symmetria> (the dsl router Im using at home costs 10 grand) 
<Symmetria> but heh, not really suprising when you consider its encrypting all the traffic in hardware
<Symmetria> so no performance hit
<tonberryE352> yeah vpn encryption at high bandwidth hurts
<Symmetria> (technically you could establish this vpn on a linux box as well in the same way as we are using the dsl router, but the dsl router is kinda nice)
<Symmetria> the other end of the vpn is a fortigate
<magespawn> later all
<tonberryE352> openwrt box if you really need to do it cheap?
<Symmetria> hrm, I dont know if openwrt can do this
<inetpro> Symmetria: and how do you prevent abuse of corporate resources?
<Symmetria> inetpro the fortinet can do a TON of interesting things
<Symmetria> you can restrict *EXACTLY* what they can do
<Symmetria> and how much bandwidth they can use
<Symmetria> at the moment in testing I havent been applying any of those policies yet, but the functionality is there
<tonberryE352> ssh like thing on a random port?
<Symmetria> generally, we apply a default deny on outbound other than permitted
<Symmetria> and there is a load of authentication etc for a lot of things
<inetpro> interesting
 * inetpro wbb
<Symmetria> right now Im tryign to get v6 back to myself over this
<Symmetria> haha
<Symmetria> its not proving easy
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, is this for clever peeps only or will the mails help me too
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<Kilos> didnt see you here
<tumbleweed> Kilos: is *what* for clever peeps only? that's just a wiki page about unity...
<Kilos> oh its a link in customizing unity
<Kilos> i get more info
<Kilos> By joining the Unity design mailing list, Roscoe can get first-hand, up-to-date information of
<Kilos> new developments in Unity, as well as being part of a se
<Kilos> must i change my nick to roscoe first
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, unity customize
<Maaz> http://ubuntuone.com/4hBTr1gcwxorEcCRd2cgnW
<Kilos> thats what i am reading through
<Kilos> Have your email address added to the Unity design mailing list6.
<Kilos> dunno if i should add mine
<tumbleweed> Kilos: myyunity is fairly safe. As are most settings in cssm. But you can still totally break your desktop with ccsm if you aren't careful
<Kilos> yeah read that, i wont touch it
<Kilos> i thought that list might give some infoe now and again on improvements
<Kilos> mails i can work through in my own time
<Kilos> and speed
<charlvn> good afternoon all
<Kilos> lo charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Symmetria> sup charl
<sakhi> hey charlvn 
<Symmetria> lo sakhi
<Symmetria> sakhi, what is UWC doing about ipv6
<sakhi> Nothing at the moment, I was talking about it but seems like the guys fear ipv6
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> sakhi, so do what UFS did
<Symmetria> bring me in, and I'll do it for you :)
<Kerbero> "[16:57] <Symmetria> generally, we apply a default deny on outbound other than permitted" <- i hate those rules
<sakhi> I will need to speak to the networking team again
<Symmetria> did you see the article on UFS's v6 rollout?
<Symmetria> the other thing you need to ask them, how long before you guys get rid of NAT :P 
<sakhi> I haven't seen the article yet.
<Symmetria> if you're wanting IP space to do that, you need to do it fast, the space is runing out and at the rate Im using it for other institutions it will be gone soon :P
<Symmetria> Ive already got /15s for UFS and NWU :P
<Symmetria> and busy processing for a /14 for someone else
<Symmetria> sakhi heh lemme find it
<Symmetria> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/56241-shocking-ipv6-revelation-in-south-africa.html
<Symmetria> sakhi heh read that
<Symmetria> I think it hammers home the point :)
<sakhi> ta
<Symmetria> heh they speaked at 126mbit of v6 today
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> and run pretty consistantly at 100
<sakhi> I will need to bring this up again in a management meeting or bring it up as a risk (which it is) UFS is doing well.
<Symmetria> heh sakhi that UFS project was... challenging hehe
<Symmetria> but we got it done
<Symmetria> Louis and I spent 3 weeks rearchitecturing their network 
<Symmetria> with new v4 and v6 space
<Symmetria> but did it with zero downtime
<Symmetria> *hrm* I can actually send you the details of exactly what we did if you want
<Symmetria> whats your email addy
<sakhi> I would realy like to be hands on when we do it and do more work on that. email: sakhi7@gmail.com
<Symmetria> go take a look at that email :)
<Symmetria> heh sakhi, there is no way I would do work like that on campus without a team from the campus very much hands on when its done
<Symmetria> because they have to support it at the end of the day
<Kerbero> Symmetria: is that very confidential info? as i would like to know more too
<Symmetria> Kerbero no, there is a fair amount of public info that we put out there
<Symmetria> email addy?
<Kerbero> :)
<Symmetria> hehe sakhi/kerbero lemme know thoughts once you've read that
<inetpro> Symmetria: thanks for the info
<inetpro> please bear with me if I ask newby questions... 
 * inetpro is always a newby
<inetpro> what are SP style protocols?
 * Kerbero also wants to know
<Kerbero> oSPf?
<Symmetria> IS-IS/BGP
<Symmetria> OSPF is also used in SP's but its still more an enterprise protocol
<Symmetria> I have a definately preference for IS-IS but we couldnt roll it at UFS because of hardware limitations
<inetpro> ok
<Symmetria> definate I mean
 * Kerbero has read halfway
<Kerbero> i like what you did with the port flapping on the switches
<Kerbero> do they have the same brand of switches everywhere, or mixed?
<Symmetria> its HP
<Symmetria> horrible stuff
<Symmetria> we wanna replace it all but its all about finding budget
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> stellenbosch is replacing everything with HP's
<Kerbero> :P
<Symmetria> there are 19.5k switch ports 
<Symmetria> on that network
<Symmetria> heh, they are gonna regret that decision
<Symmetria> the HP stuff is expensive compared to juniper kit
<Kerbero> what is better than HP though?
<Kerbero> o ok
<Symmetria> and the juniper kit is a thousand times better
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> interesting
<sakhi> agreed
<Symmetria> its a thousand times more powerful as well
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> its also actually not that pricey
<Kerbero> any idea on the price of a 24port gigabit juniper?
<Symmetria> depends which one you want and what functionality you want outta it
<Symmetria> and what volume you buy in
<Kerbero> yes of coarse
<Symmetria> if you buy a base 24 port edge switch with basic routing on it with 24 gigE POE ports its well under 20 grand
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> that is a good price
<Kerbero> i think we were quoted 33k for an HP one
<Symmetria> put it this way, 19 and a half thousand ports (gigE POE+ ports) + 11 40 port 10gig/1gig aggregation switches + 11 distribution routers capable of 80gigabit/second per router
<Symmetria> = 8.1 million
<Kerbero> but i think it might have been 48 ports
<Symmetria> thats way more than the junipers bought at volume
<Symmetria> lemme check something quick
<inetpro> Symmetria: very interesting
<inetpro> any idea when you will be able to drop IPv4?
<Symmetria> inetpro technically we could drop v4 internally other than on the proxies in a matter of a month or 2
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> but I guess in reality that is not gonna happen for some time?
<Kerbero> but that will force you to use the proxies for all ipv4 services
<Kerbero> which is not nice for stuff like ssh/pop/imap
<Symmetria> kerbero well, we could translate as well
<Symmetria> from v6 to v4
<Symmetria> but I'd rather not do that
<Symmetria> hrm, kerbero
<Symmetria> those 48 ports for 33 grand
<Symmetria> were they PoE or not?
<Kerbero> hmm
<Symmetria> because that makes a fair difference in price
<Kerbero> now that i think about it it may be yes
<Kerbero> "for voip phones"
<Symmetria> ok
<Symmetria> well, bought in bulk...
<Symmetria> the 48 port PoE 2200s
<Symmetria> are around 16 grand each
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> juniper would still have been cheaper?
<Symmetria> and the non-PoE would have been around 10 grand each :p
<Symmetria> and those are 48 port
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> wow
<Kerbero> but yes, bulk...
<Symmetria> bulk doesnt mean INSANE quantities either
<Symmetria> lemem check something
 * Kerbero is regretting his decision to buy a "Tenda" 24 port gigabit switch for R1.5k
<Kerbero> :P
<Kerbero> cheaps switches are cheap
<Kerbero> and crap
<Kerbero> i would've loved an juniper
<Symmetria> heh you're looking at buying around 30 to get that price :p
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> but even if you buy ONE 
<Symmetria> its not that much more
 * Symmetria checks
<Symmetria> goes to about 13 grand for the non-poe version
<Symmetria> around 20 grand for the poe version
<Kerbero> and that's 48 port
<Symmetria> of course if you want one that supports stacking, virtualization, and every routing protocol under the sun, it goes up a fair bit, but that will do just fine as a good edge switch
<Symmetria> yeah
<inetpro> Symmetria: I don't get why you needed so much more IPv4 space, you say you were granted a /15 chunk?
<inetpro> that is like 131,070 hosts
<Kerbero> replacing the NAT's
<Symmetria> inetpro, we had to renumber an entire network of 19 and a half thousand wired ports + 200 buildings worth of wireless ap's
<inetpro> all those addresses on a public network?
<Symmetria> heh, and each AP needs a fair amount of space to assign outta
<Kerbero> Symmetria: can't one not just NAT ipv4 and route ipv6?
<Symmetria> inetpro every single one of them
<Symmetria> Kerbero no, NAT isnt practical at 10gigabit speeds
<Kerbero> hehe ok
<Symmetria> and NAT breaks other innovations we are rolling on that campus
<Kerbero> but wifi...
<Kerbero> o ok
<Symmetria> Kerbero multicast through nat? :) I think not
<Kerbero> hehe no
<Kerbero> our switches block multicast anyway
<Kerbero> :(
<Symmetria> wtf?!
<Symmetria> why on EARTH would they block multicast
<Kerbero> we had to get the setting removed on some to get norton ghost to work
<Symmetria> heh, dude, if you have to see some of the things we are doing with multicast at UFS 
<Symmetria> you would fall over and die 
<Symmetria> :p
<inetpro> wow
<Symmetria> heh, within the next coupla days you are going to be able to open vlc on any pc on the campus
<Symmetria> and go "show me a full list of SAP streams from Internet2/GEANT"
<Kerbero> and, another thing, the one factory default settings HP we have can't handle multicast correctly so it just broadcasts
<Symmetria> and get around 50 video streams you can double click on and watch
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> Kerbero thats extremely easy to fix, we fixed that at UFS in about 2 minutes
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> yeah, as soon as i reset the password :P
<Kerbero> and yes, we also have some multicast video streams we test with
<Kerbero> DVB-T2 + dvblast
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero we arent talking one or 2 here, we're talking about high def stuff coming straight outta internet2 
<Kerbero> cool
<Symmetria> heh, we're also playing with video on demand technology
<Kerbero> working with some of the SA service providers?
<Symmetria> and attempting to convince certain providers of certain content to let us POC multicasting their content
<Symmetria> heh we're working with a lot of people
<Kerbero> ahh
<Symmetria> Kerbero the idea that Louis and I are working with is to attempt to try a TON of innovative things
<Kerbero> it is anyway only beneficial to them to make students used to their service
<Symmetria> and basically take that network to the bleeding edge 
<Symmetria> Kerbero we have a better argument for it
<Symmetria> full access to VoD and multicasted content like that will result in a reduction of piracy
<Kerbero> indeed
<Kerbero> but then you need the content asap after it is aired in the states
<Symmetria> :) working on that as well
<Symmetria> point is, NAT isnt practical 
<Symmetria> it breaks tons and tons of crap
<Kerbero> but all those services runs on v6
<Symmetria> Kerbero heh, I only wish that were totally true
<Kerbero> sorry for my bad tenses
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> inter-as ipv6 multicast is still... a tad broken :)
<Kerbero> :(
<Symmetria> and virtually entirely unsupported on HP gear 
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> hahaha
<Symmetria> then again, HP gear doesnt support much
<Symmetria> their implementation of OSPF and BGP would be a classic example
<Symmetria> their BGP implementation leaves out around 50% of whats in the RFC
<Kerbero> but their kickback cheques are big :P
<Symmetria> and their OSPF implementation doesnt even support authentication of areas 
<Symmetria> *shrug* my view on this is there are basically 4 vendors that play in this market that are worth touching
<Symmetria> a.) Juniper
<Symmetria> b.) Cisco
<Symmetria> c.) Brocade 
<Symmetria> d.) Huawei
<Symmetria> and they all have their pros and cons
<Symmetria> cisco is insanely expensive and does nothing more than the junipers do 
<Kerbero> ahh, i wanted to ask you about Huawei
<Kerbero> are they any good
<Symmetria> brocade may not be that pricey, but you are going to struggle to find support for it in .za
<Kerbero> nice chinese backdoor for your network
<Symmetria> and hauwei, the gear works, but good luck if you ever need any help with it 
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<Symmetria> you'll get a half trained person who speaks chinglish who refers everything to china where he speaks chinese to them and you get a translation
<Symmetria> and if you think Im kidding you should see some of their written documentation :)
<Symmetria> basically, hauwei works real well if you speak fluent mandarin :p
<Symmetria> oh, there is a 5th vendor
<Symmetria> alcatel
<Symmetria> make no mistake, their gear works, its extremely stable and it has the features
<Symmetria> *IF* you have the patience to deal with the most complex, horrible, god aweful cli you have ever seen in your entire life
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> they have lost several deals because engineers point blank refuse to deal with that interface
<Kerbero> ai
<Kerbero> alcatel sound south african
<Kerbero> *sounds
<Symmetria> *shrug* but cisco/juniper/alcatel I would actually recon are the 3 to look at
<Symmetria> alcatel is french
<Symmetria> huge company
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> make very very very good submarine cable gear
<Kerbero> i've heard of them before
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> seacom
 * inetpro wbb
<Symmetria> they also make some very good dwdm / telco gear
<Kerbero> right?
<Symmetria> nah, WACS
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> seacom is a hauwei system
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> *shrug* if my clients ask me to recommend options to them
<Kerbero> so if i learn how to use hauwei's i'll get a job?
<Symmetria> and they want multiple options cause they havent made their eq choice
<Symmetria> I always recommend looking at cisco, juniper and alcatel as the three top ones
<Symmetria> kerbero heh, if you wanna go work up in africa probably, not so much in south africa
<Symmetria> I only really know of one company using their stuff in africa
<Symmetria> well, southern africa that is
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> well
<Kerbero> stb campus core router is hauwei
<Symmetria> heh stellenbosch runs hauwei core? seriously?
<Symmetria> that I didnt know
<Kerbero> i'll post you a traceroute in a while
<Kerbero> they changed the hostnames :(
<Symmetria> :P why, did it used to say chinese.crackpot.cisco.ripoff.equipment.sun.ac.za?
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> indeed :P
<Kerbero> and you'll laugh when you see this traceroute
<Kerbero> the private ranges it is routed through
<Symmetria> heh why the hell is stellenbosch natting anything
<Symmetria> they have an entire /16
<Symmetria> sad :P
<Kerbero> i don't think it's nat
<Kerbero> just routed through some backbone with that IP range
<Symmetria> wtf would they 10, their backbone range
<Kilos> wow you guys been busy, ill never get through all of this
<Symmetria> hehe
<Kerbero> Kilos: dis ok, ek verstaan nie eers alles wat gese^ is nie
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Symmetria> haha
<Symmetria> :P en ek kan nie a woord van afrikaans praat of verstaan nie, so as jy dit praat, sal almal van ons niks verstaan nie :p
 * Symmetria goes for a smoke with that thought
<Kerbero> cool sentence Symmetria 
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> strained the brain on that one
<sakhi> We had Brocade for our virtual environment it worked well but yes it has some limitations I agree, the Nexus 5K is doing a better job however I would like to introduce Juniper to up the game.
<Symmetria> sakhi if you guys want juniper
<Symmetria> you need to talk to me
<Symmetria> I have deals in place to get the stuff at *HUGE* discounts for the academic sector
<magespawn> http://za.pycon.org/ anybody going?
<Kerbero> i'm thinking about going
<superfly> magespawn: maybe... trying to see if I can get my boss to give a talk
<magespawn> mmm the benefits of living in the cape, lucky fish
<Symmetria> anyway gonna go watch some tv and take a break from mindbending ipv6 crap
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> well ipsec v6 crap :)
<sakhi> Symmetria: not a bad idea to have juniper on the Internet facing infrastructure that is where I can motivate best otherwise networking falls in the another department which doesn't make sense, 
<Symmetria> sakhi heh, well, as I said, we can talk
<Symmetria> there are a number of options
<Symmetria> if I were you, I'd also look at getting more ip space while there is still some available
<Symmetria> as well as getting an ASN and getting some PI v6 space
<Symmetria> and if you're interested in working on all of that, let me know and I can quote you on a formal consultation or whatever you can take internally or whatever :)
<magespawn> anyone else using a htc android?
<magespawn> i just installed Go Launcher Ex, it replaces or rather add the option to use it instead of the HTC Sense
<magespawn> it adds a whole load of options, I am using it on a HTC Flyer, very c9ol
<magespawn> cool
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, I'm using that on my Kindle Fire\
<superfly> sometimes it is a little irritating, but most of the time it's very nice
<superfly> and the classic theme is the best
<magespawn> the sense i found quite limiting
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
 * Squirm pops in
<magespawn> i am also off tonight, night all
<Symmetria> gnight magespawn
<Squirm> night magespawn 
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-28
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> you're in early Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah everything is working, no need to sort stuff first
<Squirm> nice
<Kilos> hi kbmonk 
<kbmonk> hi hi o/
<Kilos> no more ey? hehe
<kbmonk> I got in via the freenode webchat
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wb
<kbmonk> he he. how are you Kilos?
<Kilos> you have showed online since your UH
<Kilos> good ty kbmonk and you
<kbmonk> good
<Kilos> hows things your side kbmonk 
<Kilos> work going good?
<kbmonk> that is my irssi on a shell account that is always online Kilos. 
<kbmonk> but they block that at work so i cant get ssh in.
<Kilos> you just need to etll it to show away
<Kilos> tell
<Kilos> i have greeted and pinged you few times
<kbmonk> usually I do, but my 3G cut out before I could do that. Murphey eh ;)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonk> It doesn't show as away?
<Kilos> have you tried 8ta, much more stable than the others
<Kilos> didnt nuvolari tell you
<kbmonk> nuvolari did and I'm interested now!
<Kilos> lotsa guys here gone 8ta
<Kilos> just member when you buy a sim put it in fone and fone 8ta and get them to enable 3g
<kbmonk> today i'm going to see an agent about a place to stay... so maybe i cant go find 8ta tomorrow or the weekend.
<Kilos> otherwise its edge or gprs
<kbmonk> Thanks for that tip, Kilos! XD
<Kilos> no shops near you?
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> every second tea room sells sims and airtime
<kbmonk> +1
 * Squirm noms
<kbmonk> hi Squirm o/
<Squirm> lo kbmonk 
 * kbmonk throws bananas at Kilos and Squirm 
<Squirm> kbmonk: you're a monk today, act like one :/
<Kilos> yummy
<Squirm> I'm going to be late again...
<kbmonk> I don't like this webchat, it has no SSL :/
<Kilos> hi Gavin__ 
<Kilos> kbmonk, there must be someway to bypass their block
<Kilos> you not a geek for nothing
<kbmonk> how much R/MB does 8ta go for?
<Kilos> they got a special on R149 for 2g +1g night surfer
<Kilos> after 11 pm
<kbmonk> I pay that for 500MB on voda. wow that is much cheaper. Thanks Kilos :)
<Kilos> yeah i jumped at it too
<kbmonk> not sure why their site says R1/MB. 
<kbmonk> aah, okay for data only its cheaper. no voice. no problem
<Kilos> once you have enabled the sim to 3g it shows where you change airtime to data 
<Kilos> before enabling 3g i didnt see it on the fone
<Kilos> i think the 8ta guy said once 3g is activated then that sim only works to other 8ta fones 
<Kilos> but thats fine in the modem
<Kilos> and there is a tool to topup and check airtime balance on linux
<kbmonk> Okay :)
<kbmonk> I have to go now :(
<Kilos> havent found how to check data balance without putting sim in fone yet
<Kilos> have a good day laddy
<Squirm> better run to work. be back in <5
<Kilos> go Squirm 
<kbmonk> normally its like *100# (or whatever code they have). that is called ussd codes
<kbmonk> you can use the gsm-ussd program to *100# your 3G modem :)
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonk> that's what I used to top-up airtime. no fone reqrd
<Kilos> ill check inna repos
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonk> ciao ciao o/
<Kilos> be good
<kbmonk> I'll try ;)
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> lol so early
<Kilos> or you still waking up
<Squirm> I'm either always waking up, or always going to sleep
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos-: good morning
<Kilos-> hmm hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos-: go to https://home.8ta.com/
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> do the 'Self Service Login' thing
<inetpro> then you can recharge your bundle
<inetpro> and check your balance
<Kilos> prepaid tool allows that 
<Kilos> oh you can check too
<inetpro> what's the prepaid tool?
<Kilos> 8ta sees opera as a fone
<Kilos> prepaid-manager
<Kilos> in repos
<Kilos> shows airtime balance and allows topup
<Kilos> only doesnt show data balance
<inetpro> interesting, thanks
 * inetpro didn't even know about that
<Kilos> i saw it in a mail the weed answered
<inetpro> not that I need it any more these days
<Kilos> you got the big 8ta bundle?
<Kilos> 60 + 60
<inetpro> Kilos: no not yet
<Kilos> this 2 +1 is great for me
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Squirm> I want a holiday
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how long you been working Squirm ?
<Kilos> at that place?
<Squirm> since January
<Kilos> 5 more months then you got leave
<Squirm> I've had bits of leave
<Squirm> but I want to go away somewhere
<Tonberry> hallo
<Squirm> hello Tonberry 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> all good?
<maiatoday> yup thanks, juggeling priorities as usual but all good, you?
<Kilos> good ty
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<superfly> morning all
<sakhi> morning all
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> morning superfly, sakhi, Kilos, jrgns, maiatoday 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<jrgns> morning charlvn
<maiatoday> hi all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<superfly> hey, maiatoday, good to see you
<maiatoday> superfly are you super busy with work or do you have some time for a python project
<superfly> maiatoday: what does it involve?
<maiatoday> I don't have a lot of detail, it's prism and web stuff
<maiatoday> no no typo, pyramid, not prism
<maiatoday> If you think you have time mail me and I'll get more info
<superfly> pyramid, oooo
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks!
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<superfly> my framework of choice
<charlvn> hi smile :)
<smile> hi. :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> lo charlvn sakhi 
<Kilos> and psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos worth of smile :)
<psydroid> hi charlvn
<psydroid> hi sakhi
<psydroid> :)
<smile> psydroid: lol. :p
<smile> ^^
<charlvn> hi psydroid 
<smile> charlvn: have you slept well? :)
<charlvn> yes indeed! much nicer weather now!
<charlvn> i am feeling GREAT this morning!
<charlvn> i wish i could sleep longer :)
<charlvn> but i have a job i need to tend to ;)
<smile> :)
<Kilos> hmm
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> I just got the rest of the day off
<Squirm> unplanned
<Squirm> now I don't know what to do with myself
<inetpro> Squirm: where are you based?
<Squirm> Treverton Schools, Mooi RIver
<inetpro> hmm...
 * Symmetria laughs
<Symmetria> Im now broke :P I just spent all my cash haha, need to make more 
<Kilos> what you bought, another car? or an aeroplane
<Symmetria> lol parents house is on a double plot
<Symmetria> or was
<Symmetria> I now own the bottom plot 
<Symmetria> eventually lol I'll probably buy the house/top plot as well
<jrgns> nice
<Symmetria> heh but I refuse to take loans to do this stuff so will be a while before I can afford to buy either the house on the top plot or build, coupla months at least 
 * Symmetria believes in a cash world
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> it is better
<magespawn> howdy all
<smile> Hi :)
<inetpro> Symmetria: eish!
<inetpro> blowing your horn like that is really not so nice
<zeref_campus> hmmmm
<charlvn> good afternoon
<zeref_campus> is anybody a member of: http://www.meetup.com/Jozi-Linux-User-Group-JLUG/
<charlvn> zeref_campus: interesting, are they trying to compete with the glug?
<charlvn> afaik the glug is much more well established
<zeref_campus> had a peak at the clug site, seems to be dead
<zeref_campus> the Jozi guys seem to be very active
<jrgns> i want to one of the meetups once
<jrgns> was quite good
<jrgns> in my experience (and opinion) glug isn't very chat / noob friendly
<jrgns> any glug members here? i'd like to hear other experiences?
<zeref_campus> heard about the jozi guys today, thinkning about going to a meetup and see whats cookin there
<Symmetria> damn
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> to redo the switches in the hostels at one of the universities
<Symmetria> I need 150 48 hour switches
<Symmetria> like, holy crap :p
<inetpro> jrgns: what happened?
<charlvn> jrgns: i used to belong to some of the glug mailing lists a long time ago, they were even relatively inactive back then compared to the clug
<charlvn> jrgns: i don't know about being noob friendly or not though, i can't say i particularly experienced them as being *ssholes or anything
<charlvn> jrgns: to the contrary, you get a lot of snobbish attitude under the clug as well, probably much more so than the glug
<jrgns> inetpro: i've seen a couple of responses from members where they are either very defensive of their own points of view, or very dismissive of other people's lack of experience / skills
<jrgns> inetpro: i've always managed to steer clear of that, but made the mistake about asking if anyone knew about a PHP community on the list. got the dressing down of my life
<charlvn> Symmetria: 48 hour switches? what's that?
<Kerbero> 48 port?
<charlvn> hi smile4 
<inetpro> jrgns: hmm...
<jrgns> inetpro: i'm probably exaggerating a bit, but it wasn't the response i expected
<inetpro> I know the feeling... 
<jrgns> charlvn: i suspect the inactivity stems from a lack of openness
<charlvn> jrgns: you're probably right
<jrgns> inetpro: ?
<charlvn> jrgns: that problem is quite common though, also with the clug. you get the most insane fights about petty stuff on some of the lists
<jrgns> charlvn: not kewl
<inetpro> email communication can be a tough medium, I guess like all communication
<jrgns> yup
<charlvn> jrgns: there is definitely a degree of elitism but regarding php programming, php is always the victim of elitism amoung programmers
<jrgns> in contrast, the jlug group is very open and willing to teach and be taught. the meetup I went to was more a discussion than a lecture. quite nice
<charlvn> jrgns: the problem really stems from a great number of php programmers who really have no idea of how to program or architect systems
<jrgns> charlvn: oh, definitely
<charlvn> jrgns: due to that, php programmers have gotten a really bad reputation of the years
<charlvn> jrgns: of course, there are a lot of really good programmers that also use php (when the need calls for it)
<jrgns> charlvn: the problem is that a lot of animosity towards php dev comes from this misconception
<inetpro> many times you must learn to take in on the chin and just move on
<inetpro> don't take it personal
<jrgns> charlvn: which just creates a bigger divide between inexperienced php devs and other devs, as they young php devs now get the idea that ruby / python / whatever devs are snobbish ruffians
<jrgns> and prevents them from then learning from the other languages
<charlvn> jrgns: perhals you're right, although, to be perfectly honest, it shouldn't come as a surprise
<jrgns> inetpro: definitely. i still lurk on glug-chat, but will think twice and read any responses much more carefully
<jrgns> charlvn: ??
<charlvn> jrgns: lemme put it this way... there is really no barrier of entry when it comes to calling yourself a "programmer"
<charlvn> for example, a doctor needs to have a medical degree, or a lawyer needs to attend law school
<jrgns> charlvn: ah. i can copy & paste from SO, and now I can code
<charlvn> but anyone can learn how to program and claim to be an "experienced programmer" after just taking on a few small and relatively simple projects\
<charlvn> exactly, just by using google and resources like stack overflow etc, you can actually get a lot done without having too much experience
<jrgns> charlvn: definitely. I've interviewed a few coders that rated their PHP skills as above average / expert, but couldn't answer simple php basics
<jrgns> frustrates the hell out of me
<charlvn> well that's why you get some strange behaviour from a lot of programmers, i don't think they have anything against helping promising young programmers\
<charlvn> but i think they want to try and keep the "wannabees" out
<jrgns> charlvn: i agree
<charlvn> i have seen very few of those wannabees in europe but in south africa they seem to be quite common
<jrgns> hehe, yup
<charlvn> i think it's because a lot of people see programming as a "good job" where they are going to "earn lots of money"
<charlvn> where in europe it's kind of "oh yeah so you're a programmer, whatevs"
<charlvn> not that it's a bad thing to say you're a programmer, but it doesn't impress people too much
<jrgns> i've been dealing with managing people's perception of me because I market myself as an expert php coder. i'm starting to throw that out, and just go with backend coder or systems dev
<jrgns> hehe
<charlvn> i'm completely with you there
<charlvn> i don't refer to myself as a python/php/java/whatever programmer
<charlvn> simply as a backend developer
<jrgns> ja, and i only go for web dev if i know people either know what it entails (not just html and some js) or if i know they are looking for a web dev
<charlvn> well let's face it, most systems are going to have a web component these days
<charlvn> the whole concept of a "desktop programmer" versus a "web programmer" is totally outdated
<charlvn> besides, these days people are running after the mobile application hype
<charlvn> that is also only temporary because that will also largely be taken over by mobile web applications
<charlvn> the world goes through these phases of "web 2.0" or "mobile" or "cloud"
<charlvn> at the end of the day, very little of that is driven by actual technology
<charlvn> we had services like hotmail in the 90's that people are now branding as "cloud"
<charlvn> it's as ancient as trojan horses
<jrgns> hehe
<charlvn> (of the greek kind of course)
<jrgns> i'm trying to stay on the backend, 'cause at the end of the day even cloud services need an api or backend to communicate to
<charlvn> well that's why the backend is so important, for every web page that the user sees, a whole lot of stuff needs to happen on various servers to make that possible
<charlvn> ok i need to get back to work :) bbl
<jrgns> exactly. schweet
<inetpro> heh, there are only a few buzzwords that I hate more than the cloud
<inetpro> if anything a cloud can vanish as fast as it appears in the skies
<jrgns> inetpro: witty
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> you okes didnt even say hi to carma
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! Sorry oom.
<Kilos> lol never mind
<Kilos> i was outside
<jrgns> gtg, chat tomorrow
<zeref_campus> hurrrmmm, has anybody used django?
<Kilos> cheers jr
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> zeref_campus: somewhat. if possible I prefer to steer clear of it. there are much better options.
<zeref_campus> superfly: why?
<superfly> zeref_campus: Django suffers terribly from "Not Invented Here" syndrome
<tumbleweed> which is partly what makes it easily understandable
<superfly> thus you cannot typically use Django libraries in non-Django projects, and you can't use non-Django libraries in Django projects
<superfly> tumbleweed: just like PHP ;-)
<tumbleweed> non-django libraries work just fine in django
<tumbleweed> zeref_campus: we use a lot of django at work
<superfly> tumbleweed: depends on what you're trying to do
<tumbleweed> everything that isn't java (urgh) is django
<superfly> zeref_campus: there's also Pyramid, Flash, Bottle and Werkzeug
<tumbleweed> superfly: sure. you can't esaily swap out the DB layer / templating. But you can easily use a library that doesn't replace a core django component
<superfly> zeref_campus: you might want to take a look at a few of them and try to evaluate them
<tumbleweed> Werkzeug is great if you are just trying to build a little API endpoint. Flask adds templating to it. Never used Pyramid / Bottle
<zeref_campus> hmmm, no one is mentioning any CMS
<zeref_campus> drupal, joomla
<tumbleweed> zeref_campus: we're talking about application frameworks here, not CMSs
<tumbleweed> although django was meant to replace the CMS
<tumbleweed> (at a slightly lower level)
<superfly> zeref_campus: Application Frameworks and CMS/CMF's are different things.
<zeref_campus> oh, my mistake
<tumbleweed> TBH, we use django as a replacement for a CMS for our front page
<tumbleweed> and are very happy with it
<tumbleweed> the "web people" don't need to know anything about python. They just drop in HTML, CSS, and JS. And it's all glued together with magic they don't touch
<zeref_campus> hmmm, soo many to try :\
<superfly> zeref_campus: at least try Pyramid and Flask in addition to Django
<zeref_campus> hmm, i'm busy reading up on them atm :D
<tumbleweed> 16:47 < dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek is starting in a  bit more than 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<magespawn> see you all later
<charlvn> mikurubeam: http://www.diginfo.tv/v/12-0162-r-en.php
<mikurubeam> Automatic motion tracking home security camera helps keep your pets safe - DigInfo TV - Tech News Videos From Japan | The latest technology, products, gadgets and scientific research direct from Tokyo
<Kilos> hi mikurubeam 
<charlvn> very nice
<charlvn> Kilos: mikurubeam is a java bot i created
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> ha ha
<charlvn> it's a little r&d
<charlvn> ok i'm off, need to go home
<charlvn> bbl
<Kilos> later
<Lionthinker> howzit guys
<Lionthinker> is there an app or something that allows us cell data users to check and load airtime/data in sa?
<nuvolari> Lionthinker: I'm positive each network has a web interface? :P
<nuvolari> I gave up on a native app
<nuvolari> ok, I'm ogg to home
<nuvolari> hrr major lag
<nuvolari> would be better at home
<nuvolari> and I'm hungry
<charlvn> mikurubeam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08zbQwwljAg
<mikurubeam> YouTube video by Hak5Darren: RFID Injection and Laser Hands at Toorcamp 2012, Hak5 1201.1
<charlvn> nice
<Trixar_za> Hehehe - Flatpress actually has an Count Down to Ubuntu Release plugin
<Trixar_za> Why do all the flatfile services have it?
<not_found> Hak5 is awesome (pity I don't understand half of it)
<charlvn> lol not_found 
<charlvn> a lot of their stuff is pretty noob but some of it is awesome
<not_found> I sometimes understand the things snubsy is on about but once Darren starts getting excited I am lost
<charlvn> shannon is more of a windows / high level user
<charlvn> darren is more of a low level / command line / unix user
<charlvn> shannon does some good ones too though
<charlvn> mikurubeam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X5TwvGXHP0
<mikurubeam> YouTube video by Hak5Darren: How to Capture Packets with Wireshark - Getting Started
<not_found> new bot I see
<charlvn> shannon is getting better :)
<charlvn> not_found: yeah something i wrote this morning, based off old code
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> shannon is my computer's name
<charlvn> it was actually an experiment of how to do html5 parsing in java
<charlvn> Kerbero: you got a crush? :P
<not_found> charlvn: nice
<not_found> Kerbero: cool name :)
<Kerbero> no
<Kerbero> shannon was not gay
<Tonberry> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Shannon
<Kerbero> but he was a friend of turing
<Kerbero> who was
<charlvn> oh that shannon
<Tonberry> different shannons
<charlvn> ok now i get it
<not_found> Snubsy is cute :p
<charlvn> not_found: yeah she has a cute asian look to her
<charlvn> not_found: even though she's not
<Tonberry> mmm
<Kerbero> what if turing had kids...
<charlvn> i think she's a mixture of european and native american or something
<Tonberry> reminds me im still on season7 of hak5
 * not_found can't remember when last he watched :(\
<charlvn> i've been following hak5 all the way from season 1
<charlvn> ok i need to go get food: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapsalon
<charlvn> brb
<Kerbero> o lekker
<Kerbero> een heel leuk naam ook
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> these new juniper switches 
<Symmetria> have some really cool shit 
<Symmetria> you can virtualize them with a cable between them
<Symmetria> that runs at 128gigabit
<Kerbero> wow
<Symmetria> and they become a single switch 
<Symmetria> which means you can run a fiber into each unit, and then lacp across the fibers in a single l2 trunk 
<Kerbero> what type of cable will hadle that bandwidth
<Symmetria> which means that in full mode, you have double capacity, but if you lose an entire switch, your uplink still works
<Symmetria> thats a special stacking cable, you can do 100gig on a single normal fiber though
<Symmetria> (infact you can dwdm 100gig so you can do 1.6 terabit using multi-wave)
<Kilos> nuvolari, prepaid-manager in the repos
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> gives airtime balance and topup facility
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> prepaid-manager-applet inetpro nuvolari 
<Kilos> i forgot the applet part
<Kilos> night guys. i go crash early
<Kilos> sleep tight
<zeref> ok, a friend of mine mentioned that phones are now designed to last for 3 years, anybody heard about this?
<smile> bye :)
<magespawn> evening al
<magespawn> all
<magespawn> tumbleweed is there an published schedule for those classes/talks in #ubuntu-classroom?
<tumbleweed> magespawn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<tumbleweed> longer term: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<charlvn> good evening
<magespawn> cool ty tumbleweed
<magespawn> evening  charlvn 
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<CanStudied> ^_______^v
<zeref> ok
<zeref> how do you get your app to show in the panel when its running?
<zeref> for instance when you start dropbox it shows in the top panel
<charlvn> zeref: for your own application i mean? in which programming language?
<charlvn> *you mean
<zeref> teh python
<charlvn> mikurubeam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Python_version
<mikurubeam> DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators - Ubuntu Wiki
<charlvn> mikurubeam: http://standards.freedesktop.org/systemtray-spec/systemtray-spec-0.2.html
<mikurubeam> System Tray Protocol Specification
<zeref> ahhh, just what i was looking for, thanks
<zeref> kept on missing my aaplications
<zeref> *application notifications :D
<charlvn> mikurubeam: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/python-eggtrayicon
<mikurubeam> Ubuntu -- Details of package python-eggtrayicon in precise
<charlvn> if you are using PyGTK
<charlvn> mikurubeam: http://www.pygtk.org/docs/pygtk/class-gtkstatusicon.html
<mikurubeam> gtk.StatusIcon
<charlvn> if you are using pyqt, maybe check this out
<charlvn> mikurubeam: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qsystemtrayicon.html
<mikurubeam> QSystemTrayIcon | Documentation | Qt Developer Network
<charlvn> it all depends on which gui library you are using
<charlvn> from the look of it, ubuntu is using some new strange custom and incompatible thing in unity
<zeref> using GTK, nice and quick
<charlvn> but i have never used it myself so i don't know
<charlvn> just try a few things and see what works for you
<charlvn> would be interesting to see what works, please report back with your findings
<zeref> the first link is what i was looking for :D
<charlvn> lol
<zeref> PyGtK is fading out, making way for pygobject
<charlvn> ah
<zeref> *pyGI
<charlvn> i almost never write any gui utilities anymore, it's either command line or web based for me now
<charlvn> i used to develop some pretty heavy stuff with swing and dabbled around in qt as well a number of years ago
<charlvn> *java swing
<charlvn> ok lemme go to bed
<charlvn> i am dead tired
<charlvn> enjoy your developments!
<zeref> ciao
<magespawn> later all
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-29
<jrgns> morning all
<magespawn> good morning jrgns
<magespawn> morning y'all lurkers
<jrgns> you good?
<magespawn> yes and you?
<magespawn> i had coffee this morning
<magespawn> so am very good
<magespawn> Maaz: coffee for everyone
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<magespawn> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> hi magespawn and others
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<magespawn> brb
<psydroid> hi Kilos and magespawn
<zeref_campus> :YaaawwwN:
<zeref_campus> morning
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref_campus> hi Kilos 
<jrgns> magespawn: good, thnx
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<superfly> morning sleepy heads!
<magespawn> i am sorry, i have been at work for an hour already, sleepy heads, hah!
<Kilos> hi superfly lol
<Kilos> what time were you here
<superfly> well, I just got to work, but that means I've been up for at least 2 hours
<magespawn> how long is the travel?
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> magespawn: 45 minutes
<superfly> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<magespawn> mine is about 10 minutes, and that includes dropping the kids at school, the wonders of small town life
<magespawn> still have to get up at 05:30 though
<magespawn> if i was in a city i would probable be up at 04:30, family life
<magespawn> superfly you still taking the train?
<jrgns> hey Kilos
<superfly> magespawn: yup
<Kilos> yo Banlam bakuman 
<charlvn> good morning
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on !
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> how's it going this morning
<bakuman> lies!
<bakuman> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> bakuman: Righto
<Kilos> better than yesterday ty and you?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> bakuman, you feeling guilty about something
<Kilos> ?
<bakuman> nope :D
<Kilos> loli was waiting for the it wasnt me addon to lies
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, bakuman and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Trixar_za, do you ever have spare time to play around
<Kilos> i need someone to take 12.04's network-manager and unhide the "enable broadband" button and make it permanently enabled
<Kilos> same as the "enable networking" one
<Kilos> so the disable function will be by choice
<Kilos> personal choice that is
<zeref_campus> Kilos: you could code\
<Kilos> zeref, i have no idea how
<Kilos> thats why i asked
<Kilos> im a mechanic and farmer 
<zeref_campus> there is network manager called Wicd
<Kilos> i see it in synaptic ty , will try it
<Kilos> but the ubuntu one still needs fixing. always worked before
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> hi Kilos
<DigiGram> one thing about Free software I do not understand...
<DigiGram> there is an distinction between free as in free beer and free as in free speach... now that I do understand
<DigiGram> but where on earth do you get free beer
<bakuman> *speech
<DigiGram> ????
<bakuman> :D
<DigiGram> *speach in my bubble ;)
<DigiGram> mmm, wonder why my spell checker is on holiday?
 * DigiGram going to look for his spell chacker quickly
 * bakuman was making the point that it is free but not uncencored and uncorr3ected :D
<DigiGram> lol
<charlvn> DigiGram: very good question... i have always wondered that myself too
 * DigiGram will write code for beer....
<charlvn> DigiGram: for provisioning of beer: http://beeroverip.org/
<DigiGram> lol thanx charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee time
<Maaz> It is always coffee time!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> just had someone from belgium hack into my gmail account
<Kilos> grrr
<DigiGram> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> DigiGram: Okay
<DigiGram> time to enable two-stef verification then?
<Kilos> oh my
<DigiGram> *step
<Kilos> big enough job to change passwords
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and DigiGram!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> zeref_campus, that wicd isnt for mobile broadband as well. wired and wireless info only i see
<DigiGram> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome DigiGram
<DigiGram> why oh why don't I like DLink wifi cards...???
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352 
<maiatoday> who does the twitter stream for ubuntu-za again, Kilos? charlvn?
<maiatoday> I am trying to set up the hash tag on loco.ubuntu.com for us
<Kilos> me maiatoday 
<maiatoday> I know we use #ubuntu-za but I think that isn't a valid hash tag because it truncates after the -
<maiatoday> so we should probably use something like #ubuntuza 
<Kilos> on twitter we are ubuntuza
<charlvn> Kilos: how the heck did that happen?
<Kilos> what charlvn ?
<charlvn> Kilos: the hacking?
<Kilos> i dunno, just got a message that someone from belgium had signed in to my account
<Kilos> and i have a mean password
<charlvn> Kilos: very weird, do you reuse the same password for other things?
<Kilos> ya facebook 
<Kilos> but i never go there
<charlvn> ah, but facebook should be pretty secure as well
<charlvn> very suspicious
<charlvn> maiatoday: good idea (re hashtag)
<charlvn> bbl
<maiatoday> also we can add picasa or flickr group album to the loco page maybe we can set one up to keep all the pics. It will feed to loco.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-za automatically
<magespawn> that is a good idea maiatoday 
<magespawn> i am off for awhile bbl
<DigiGram> oh it hurts so bad... just went to a computer store to pick up some ram and harddrives... so bad sitting with a 2TB hdd in hand, knowing it will never be filled more than 1%.... ai tog
<DigiGram> wish it was mine rather
<Kilos> lol
<DigiGram> the server will do incremental backups of a system that generates about 100MB per month...
<Kilos> hi Carma 
<Kilos> DigiGram, what do they cost?
<Carma> hi all
<DigiGram> the 2TB?
<Kilos> yeah
<DigiGram> R1095 incl.
<DigiGram> Western Digital 64MB cache
<DigiGram> oh, I see it is part of the Caviar Green range
<DigiGram> you can get for cheaper I'm sure, but the university is very peculiar on where they will buy
<Kilos> Carma, youre new here methinks
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ok bye
<DigiGram> lol
<DigiGram> okay, paying R1095 for this drive: http://www.takealot.com/electronics/pc-components-1111/western-digital-caviar-green-2tb-sata-6gb-s-64-mb-cache,9765877 maybe isn't as bad
<Kilos> not if you think, about 4 or 5 years ago when i was even more doff i spent R250 on a 4g drive and was so happy with this big drive
<Kilos> only had 500m drives before
<DigiGram> hehe
<Kilos> and it was second hand
<Kilos> they saw me coming
<Kilos> must be the way i comb my hair
<DigiGram> for me it was 8 years ago that I bought a 13GB from my friend, not knowing what I'll do with all of that space
<Kilos> lol
<jrgns> yeah, i payed R350 for a 512MB usb drive
<jrgns> that was about 10 years ago?
<DigiGram> 2005, R400 for a 1GB usb, bought a couple to resell as this was a BARGAIN hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pc things seem to be the only thing that actually gets cheaper
<Kilos> cheeper
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> that thing
<DigiGram> like ram...paid R255 for 4GB DDR-1333 now, paid R400 for 512MB DDR400's years ago
<DigiGram> lol for those following the Apple/Samsung; Apple/Google; Apple/World patent suits, enjoy this: http://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/20120829.gif
<jrgns> DigiGram: nice
<Kilos> yo nlsthzn wb
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos ... alo :)
<magespawn> hey kilos
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> lok like a quite day
<magespawn> looks 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> didd you go to ubuntu-classroom last night
<Kilos> i couldnt keep up when 7 lines at a time flash by
<magespawn> no if i am going to attend a class i will do it in the shop
<Kilos> dunno if them guys type so fast or prepair and copy paste
<Kerbero> prepare
<Kerbero> stefano told us once
<Kilos> that too
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Kilos> ty Kerbero 
 * Symmetria ponders the advantage/disadvantage of running dynamic routing down to servers
<Kilos> wassup Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh trying to decide if I should add more specific v6 static routes to a server
<Symmetria> or just go screw it and install ospf3
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> ospf3
<Kilos> Kerbero, kinda difficult preparing for random questions like that hey?
<magespawn> outa here again layer all
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<tumbleweed> ubuntu developer week juts started, again
<Kilos> drussell,  you there #ubuntu-classroom
<drussell> Kilos: hiya, no, not currently... /me is on a conference call
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> how interesting
<Symmetria> ipv6 akamai content
<Symmetria> is now coming from mweb
<Symmetria>  9  vic-p-1.mweb.co.za (::ffff:197.80.0.1)  14.513 ms  12.036 ms  12.009 ms
<Symmetria> 10  tengig0-1-0-0.vic-up-1.mweb.co.za (::ffff:197.80.4.125)  13.988 ms  11.312 ms  13.188 ms
<Symmetria> 11  2c0f:ff40:30:130::1 (2c0f:ff40:30:130::1)  15.404 ms  15.391 ms  15.385 ms
<Symmetria> 12  2c0f:ff40:30:130::c550:8208 (2c0f:ff40:30:130::c550:8208)  10.789 ms  10.777 ms  10.974 ms
<Symmetria> ^^^ traceroute to www.akamai.com from ufs
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> did anyone see that bizarro article 
<Symmetria> by that guy who said he was resigning his citizenship
<Symmetria> :P I'll be curious to see if they publish my open response to that
<zeref> ummm, the default time and date program in the top panel, whats the name of it?
<superfly> zeref: what top panel? I only have my plasma bar at the bottom.
<zeref> hmmm, ok, the program which shows the time at the bottom, what is it called?
<superfly> it's just a plasmoid
<Kilos> hi simeon 
<superfly> zeref: how about telling us which desktop shell or environment you are using, instead of presuming we all use what you're using
<Kilos> Trixar_za, have you been to #ubuntu-classroom
<Kilos> the weed talking now
<Symmetria> there are worse things that weed that could be talking :P
<Trixar_za> No and what is he talking about?
<Trixar_za> Ah, so he's talking about weed in general
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> packaging and patches etc
<Trixar_za> Not exactly useful to me
<Trixar_za> ;P
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I wonder exactly what the motivation for setting default rp_filter is 
<Symmetria> in the linux kernel
<Trixar_za> I have build receipt and commit access to SliTaz's packages build server and buildbot
<Symmetria> I mean, I can kinda see the point, at the same time, the amount of crap I have seen that break is whack
<Trixar_za> So I already know how to do it with regards to SliTaz
<Trixar_za> ... I just rarely do so
<Trixar_za> :|
<Trixar_za> I can't speak in classroom :'(
<Kilos> no you gotta ask at #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Trixar_za> Ah
<Kilos> then the bot asks for you
<Trixar_za> I was going to point out the exceptions (like non-free binary packages)
<Kilos> state it in chat and see what happens
<Trixar_za> I left now
<Kilos> i saw
<Trixar_za> He was stating the stuff I kind of learned the hardway
<Trixar_za> hard way*
<Kilos> thats why i asked you this morning to fix nm for me
<Kilos> experience helps
<magespawn> evening all
<Trixar_za> Oh right. I don't think they would have allowed me to make that change officially
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> if you can fix it for me i will give it to the weed to add in their discussions
<Kilos> Trixar_za,  im sure if one can permanently enable mobile broadband the thing will work
<Kilos> because if i tick enable broadband it dials automatically
<Trixar_za> Would be a multi-level approval layer though. It would first have to go to GNOME people since it's their code base, they'll have to check if it's useful or good code. Then it's the matter of waiting for the fix to be applied downstream within individual distros
<Kilos> as long as mine gets fixed it can take long to get through the correct routes
<Trixar_za> That's pretty much one of the perks of being a dev on a distro. Fixed I apply WILL get added without review.
<Trixar_za> Fixes*
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Probably not a good thing, but it gets more things done
<Trixar_za> And if you break stuff, you get massive slack for it >.>
<Trixar_za> Speaking of which
 * Trixar_za tries to fix the damn Buddypress site
<Kilos> there are hundreds if not thousands of peeps with nm probs on 12.04 but none of them fixes work for me
<Trixar_za> That's kind of the problem for me. I've gotten used to just compiling from source to fix issues I have with packages.
<Trixar_za> Some problems can actually be solved by just enabling or disabling the right options at the ./configure stage
<Kilos> thats what i need to find out how to do
<Kilos> like would i gedit this
<Kilos> (VPN settings are in ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections/*/vpn/%gconf.xml)
<magespawn> pretty cooll the way they have the bot asking the questions
<magespawn> cool even
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> clever and censored beforehand
<magespawn> also stops the channel from getting flooded with questions
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> i think i need to learn a lot more before i can participate in those discussions
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> Personally I wish I would stop finding the hard way of learning things. But then I doubt I'll learn anything. Teach a man to fish right?
 * smile hugs Kilos
<smile> :)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> ty smile 
<smile> yw :)
<magespawn> Trixar_za: learning the hard way you remember it the best
<Kilos> smile, did you go to the classroom
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> there is no mrouted package in ubuntu :(
 * Symmetria cries
<smile> Kilos: het is nog vakantie :p
<Kilos> ek is nog op vakansie
<Kilos> the ubuntu-classroom man
<Kilos> #ubuntu-classroom
<Trixar_za> magespawn: True. I seem to have a trouble learning it any other way. I do have a trouble reading technical books - more they bore me to death.
<Trixar_za> -a *
<Trixar_za> I guess I'm just a practical learner. I learn by doing.
<magespawn> thats the best way
<magespawn> tech books are always so thick
<magespawn> they seem to belabour the point they are trying to make
<smile> Kilos: why? :D
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> they are teaching peeps to become devs
<smile> okay :)
<smile> I will get there one day :) without teaching
<smile> I learned almost everything about pc's without teaching
<Trixar_za> Necessity if the mother of invention (and learning) :P
<Trixar_za> is*
<Kilos> then fix 12.04 network manager so mobile broadband is permanently enabled
<zeref> whoah ubuntu-classroom is awesome :D
<Trixar_za> Pimp my Bookcart. The stuff people invent.
<Kilos> Trixar_za, theres nothing in here
<Kilos> ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections/*/vpn/%gconf.xml
<Trixar_za> The file really is named %gconf.xml?
<Kilos> thats what i found when googling how to edit the nm .conf file
<smile> Kilos: sorry ;)
<smile> Mobile broadband <- whoa, out of here! :D
<Kilos> for what smile ?
<Kilos> lol
<smile> for the thing under it ;)
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> mobile broadband isnt the prob. network-manager is
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<smile> bye :)
 * smile is leaving
<magespawn> anybody know some good open source hotspot software?
<Trixar_za> In what way? Controlling or finding them?
<magespawn> controlling them
<magespawn> i am looking at this at the moment http://www.coova.org/CoovaAP
<magespawn> based on openwrt
<inetpro> hmm....
<Squirm> finally
<Squirm> electricity in our office has been down since 3pm yesterday
<Squirm> that means no internets :P
<magespawn> going cold turkey there?
 * Symmetria gets himself into trouble on news24
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> http://www.news24.com/MyNews24/Notice-of-Resignation-from-RSA-20120828 <=== some crackpot wrote that
<Symmetria>  http://www.news24.com/MyNews24/Resignation-from-RSA-A-response-20120829 <=== and some people dont like my response :p
<zeref> news24 s the ultimate troll site :D
<Symmetria> zeref lol, did you read the original or my response? I actually believe what I wrote in the response
<zeref> epspecially the user opion section
<zeref> gona read it now
<Symmetria> but lol, the response... is a little contraversial
<Symmetria> lol, I had one 2 americans ask me wtf I meant by that george bush comment
<zeref> LOL
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> what did you make of my response
<zeref> legit
<zeref> running away from a 'problem' does not solve the 'problem'
<Symmetria> I call running away cowardice 
<Symmetria> and I stand by that
<Symmetria> :P and I had the same thing to say to my own brother when he left
<Symmetria> (he didnt talk to me for a week)
<Symmetria> lol
<zeref> lol
<zeref> every country has problems, the thing is you only ses those problems when you get there
<zeref> *see
<Symmetria> heh Ive been all over the world as I said
<Symmetria> and I can tell you, there are places in this world far worse than anything Ive found here
<zeref> news channels paint a very diiferent picture of what is really happeneing
<zeref> hence, i dont watch news
<Symmetria> lol, walk down the road in rio and see what happens 
<Symmetria> particularly on coca cubana
<Symmetria> which is meant to be tourist heaven
<zeref> lol
<Symmetria> wander into east LA, just watch the bullets from the crypts and the bloods fighting it out
<zeref> true
<Symmetria> oh, and not to mention just how damn dangerous washington DC is
<Symmetria> or the bronx, or conney island 
<zeref> went to england and was like, whoah!!
<Symmetria> and while you're at it, wander through downtown frankfurt, just be careful of the millions of dirty heroin needles lying all over the ground 
<Symmetria> and then of course, there is milan, you're ok in milan so long as you dont mention football for the wrong team, you'll probably end up dead if you do that
<zeref> lol
<zeref> so where is markis going to?
<Symmetria> but hell, if you want saftey, you can go to singapore, where they CANE YOU if they catch you chewing gum!!!!
<Symmetria> he didnt say :P 
<Symmetria> lol, he's in for a very big suprise though
<zeref> "So until the day that true democracy exists in every province, city and home in South Africa; until every man, woman and child, of every race, religion and sex is truly free; when discrimination, government hopelessness and state stupidity are vanquished, I will seek a new beginning in another land. "
<zeref> yeah right
<zeref> practically, that will never happen
<charlvn> well comparing to some of the worst brothels in the world isn't exactly any way to say there are no problems in south africa
<charlvn> you can always go worse if you want to make yourself feel better :)
<charlvn> it's kind-of like saying "i might be a rapist but at least i'm not a child molester"
<Symmetria> charlvn heh, Ive been to 85 countries in the last 6 years or so
<Symmetria> and spent significant amount of time in those countries
<Symmetria> every single one of them had problems, some of those problems were just very different to what we face
<charlvn> that's obviously true, but that still doesn't say anything
<charlvn> i have also done a significant amount of traveling and every country has its own problems
<charlvn> but in every country you also have better and worse places
<charlvn> at the end of the day, it's much more about where you live in the country than which country you live in
<charlvn> for example, after you've visited bangladesh, you could say south africa is a very wealthy country
<zeref> RSA has potential, just needs the right people in power
<charlvn> but then, after you've visited japan, south africa looks like a cr*phole
<charlvn> it's all relative
<charlvn> zeref: it's not about the people who are in power, it's about the culture of the people who put those few in power
<charlvn> zeref: if you have educated, informed voters, they are capable of making better decisions
<zeref> was just bout to clear that statement
<Symmetria> I argue that the only way to fix this country is about education
<Symmetria> and you cannot educate, or build, if you have run away
<zeref> true
<charlvn> zeref: but if they keep voting for the same party out of a misplaced sense of loyalty, nothing will improve
<charlvn> Symmetria: i agree with you completely
<charlvn> that is the start of the solution
<Symmetria> charlvn they vote for the same party because of lack of education, and the fact is, the middle class blacks are turning against the ANC
<charlvn> that's very true
<zeref> yah
<charlvn> the problem is though, it's an evil circle
<Symmetria> why do you think they almost lost nelson mandela metro in the last election and lost ground in johannesburg and got their asses kicked in the western cape again
<Symmetria> their support *IS* eroding
<charlvn> to get educated, you need to have the government to invest in education
<Symmetria> and the more the education spreads, the more it will erode
<charlvn> to get the government to invest in education, you need a good government
<charlvn> to get a good government, you need educated people
<charlvn> it's not in the current government's best interest to have an educated population
<charlvn> quite to the contrary because then the masses don't fall for the government's FUD
<Symmetria> charlvn heh, the universities in this country are actually growing student wise, and that student population will end up being the death of the anc 
<charlvn> well perhaps
<charlvn> but the number of people who get to university is still very small
<charlvn> but maybe it will change
<Symmetria> I dont think people realize just how many university students we have enrolled in this country
<charlvn> yeah but how many of them complete their course
<charlvn> my mom used to work at a university for 10 years
<charlvn> only about 10% of the first year students make it to the final year of their bachelors
<zeref> there are still student who think ANC is the key
<Symmetria> north west university, student reg. count: 68 thousand, uct: 24 thousand, ufs: 38 thousand,  UP: 70 odd thousand, etc etc
<charlvn> yeah there definitely are
<Symmetria> zeref yes, but the numbers show, that that number is declining
<Symmetria> *shrug8 I am not saying we can fix this overnight
<Symmetria> nor am I saying we dont have problems
<Symmetria> Im saying we *CANT* fix it if we run away
<charlvn> that's nice but take that and compare it to the number of kids that don't make it to university
<charlvn> but it's true, it doesn't fix itself overnight
<zeref> yep
<Symmetria> and anyone who knows me knows I've had the chance to leave if I wanted to
<Symmetria> I have the means, and the resources to get up and go tomorrow, I just dont se any reason to do so
<Symmetria> there is sooooo much opportunity in this country, for blacks and whites alike
<Symmetria> but *shrug* people want it handed to them, rather than to make those opportunities reality
<magespawn> see you all later
<charlvn> well your skin colour is irrelevant (or should be in any case)
<charlvn> but it seems like certain population groups feel certain other population groups "owe" them
<charlvn> and that culture won't help at all
<zeref> culture is the biggest problem.
<charlvn> if people stop worrying about skin colour and start working hard things will get a big boost
<zeref> i've seem that 1st hand
<Symmetria> charlvn yes, that is true, the reverse is true as well, and heh, it kinda saddens me what I saw working at UCT years ago
<Symmetria> the people at UCT who grew up and remeber the late 80s/early 90s, have no wish to return to that 
<charlvn> it's a really bad culture that is able to persist and it's just another negative cycle that needs to get broken
<Symmetria> move forward a few years, and then people who have no memories of that, the whites, cry for the return of apartheid
<Symmetria> in the same way, the older generation of blacks, many of them, will say that the youth league is on crack
<Symmetria> because they dont want to go back to the violence that happened in those years
<charlvn> yeah true
<Symmetria> *shrug* I saw up close and personal the results of apartheid when i was a kid, and lose a coupla friends in the papagalo and a coupla friends in st james 
<Symmetria> and that, that was teh result of apartheid 
<charlvn> the problem is, people want to go forwards by going back, it's like "the previous evil was less than the current evil"
<charlvn> what about just doing it right this time around
<Symmetria> heh charl, the people who wanna go back though
<Symmetria> werent there during that time
<zeref> wat i've seem is at the "clever' black guys dont what anything to do with politics, and they are the one s who can make a diff
<charlvn> yeah that's true
<charlvn> they just don't realise
<Symmetria> because only a fool would want to go back to that 
<charlvn> it's like history repeating itself all over
<charlvn> just because people don't learn from past mistakes
<charlvn> i mean look at when the NP took over from the british colonialists
<charlvn> it was supposed to be the "freedom" of south africa until they started with their own oppression
<charlvn> then the anc took over, same story all over again
<charlvn> if people just start learning from the past then they can build on that and move forward
<Symmetria> heh charl this world has a habit of repeating itself in stupidity
<Symmetria> the americans elected george bush TWICE 
<charlvn> yeah that is extremely sad
<charlvn> but true
<Symmetria> the south african IT industry is 12 years behind, but heading straight for the same IT bubble which almost killed the industry in 2000
<Symmetria> (particularly in the internet sector)
<Symmetria> people cry about the islamic extremist violence, in reality, its nothing more than a repeat of the christian crusades all over against 
<Symmetria> again
<Symmetria> the examples are endless
<charlvn> yeah that's a good one
<Symmetria> heh the comments on that article of mine are interesting, it seems to be... quite split :)
<Symmetria> between those who agree and those who are extremely anti what I said hehe
 * Symmetria laughs
<charlvn> ok lemme get going, need to do some other stuff
<charlvn> evening all!
<zeref> Symmetria: go into politics anf fix the internet sector
 * zeref :whistles:
<Symmetria> heh, zeref been trying the latter for years
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> and still trying
<Symmetria> managed to get a fair way though
<zeref> the thing is if you seem more intelligent that the person runing things, they tell you, FUUUUUUUU
<Symmetria> lol zeref *shrug* I like to believe that I was at least a tiny bit responsible for some of the changes to the industry :) but obviously, not done on my own, I had amazing people to work with when we did what we did
<zeref> yeah, there are those awesome people behind the scence
<Squirm> hmmm, I'm looking for libgcrypt11 >=1.5 in debian Squeeze. Squeeze conveniently has 1.4 but Sid on the otherhand has 1.5.1
<Squirm> I'm stuck now :/
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
<Symmetria> I have something really cool to show you guys
<Symmetria> :p
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> i'm still sort of awake Symmetria 
<Kerbero> but i should go to bed now
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> Kerbero
<Symmetria> try this
<Symmetria> http://196.32.210.12:8765/udp/224.4.0.10:1234 
<Symmetria> open that in VLC
<Symmetria> its a multicast -> http proxy :P
<Kerbero> udpxy?
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> i know
<Kerbero> i'm running it too
<Symmetria> heh the difference is, that stream is actually coming off internet2 :P
<Symmetria> thats a proper live stream via true internet multicast
<Symmetria> :)
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> it's the open movie project on TV
<Kerbero> i don't like the fact that udpxy runs everything on one tcp port
<Kerbero> for stats
<Kerbero> as a channel per port gives easier access to viewer counts
<Kerbero> and with udpxy everything is on one
<Kerbero> so only one total viewer count
<Kerbero> interesting that that is only a udp stream
<Kerbero> the original one
<Kerbero> without rtp headers
<Kerbero> but ok, talk again. very interesting stuff
<Kerbero> sleep. now. must.
<Symmetria> later man :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-30
<inetpro> good morning
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi Squirm 
<kbmonkey_> hello o/
<Squirm> lo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey_> it's almost weekend, Squirm. :D
<Squirm> kbmonkey: yes it is
<Squirm> unfortuantely it's not going to be a good weekend :/
<kbmonkey_> awe, sorry to hear that
<kbmonkey_> time to work. cheers folks
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> mmmm
<zeref_campus> whoah
<jrgns> morning all
<Symmetria> In a recent survey performed by Wakefield Research, it has been discovered that the majority of the surveyed Americans are quite confused about the notion of Cloud, when it relates to Cloud Storage/Computing. The most interesting fact is that 51% of the surveyed persons thought that stormy weather interferes with cloud computing!
<Symmetria> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
<Symmetria> thats some funny shit right there
<jrgns> hehe
<jrgns> can someone pls clarify for me
<jrgns> when an ISP said it has updated the DNS for a domain, but the records return by dig @primary.dns.server thedomain.co.za doesn't reflect the change
<jrgns> does that mean the dns still needs to propagate, or that the ISP didn't change it?
<Symmetria> it means they didnt change it or didnt update the serial nubmer possibly
<Symmetria> because the primary should reflect the change
<jrgns> that's what I'm thinking as well
<jrgns> and the primary is the server recorded in the whois, correct?
<jrgns> primaryfqdn
<charlvn> Symmetria: usually we would have thought it's just because americans are stupid but in this instance it's perfectly understandable
<charlvn> i really hate the "cloud" hype and even the term
<charlvn> there is no such thing as a "cloud", only actual physical data centres with actual physical computers
<charlvn> jrgns: sounds right
<charlvn> jrgns: it could have been that they changed the dns records in some domain management utility and that it only synchronises with the actual authorative nameservers every few minutes
<jrgns> charlvn: possible. it took hours to update, though
<jrgns> charlvn: just gave up, phoned in and talked the guy through it
<nuvolari> o/ 
 * nuvolari peeks in
<DigiGram> good afternoon all
<jrgns> DiguGram: 'elo
<DigiGram> so there is life afterall :)
<jrgns> barely...
<Kilos> afternoon superfly nlsthzn jrgns and others
<jrgns> he lives
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> did you guys think i kicked the bucket
<charlvn> jrgns: bah what incompetency
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> what i missed
<jrgns> charlvn: yup
<charlvn> jrgns: i once had a person from hetzner south africa tell me that the ping command is a php plugin
<jrgns> Kilos: not much. just me moaning about incompentent isp's
<jrgns> charlvn: lmao
<Kilos> eish
<charlvn> jrgns: i should say, on the opposite site, i am extremely satisfied with hetzner germany
<jrgns> charlvn: he might have confused it with phing...
<charlvn> *side
<jrgns> charlvn: i've also heard good things about them
<jrgns> charlvn: i'm using texo. they're quality
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> lol am trying to open texo.co.za and the page doesn't even load
<charlvn> doesn't say much for a hosting company :P
<charlvn> ok back to work...
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos and all
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos whats up?
<jrgns> oh my word
<Kilos> the temp luckily
<magespawn> hah
<jrgns> charlvn: http://status.texo.co.za/
<magespawn> thos servers are not up thats for sure
<magespawn> those
<superfly> haai julle 
<Kilos> dag vlieg
<jrgns> yup. packets lost in space. seems like mtn has a routing issue
<Kilos> mtn always has issues
<Kilos> i caught a bird today. looks like a small parrot
<Kilos> cockatoo cockateel cocka something
<Kilos> green with red beak
<nlsthzn> ring nek?
<Kilos> white i think
<Kilos> lemme go see
<Kilos> ya white ring
<Kilos> its sulking now
<Kilos> about 3 times the size of a budgie
<magespawn> ring necked parakeet?
<Kilos> i dunno
<magespawn>  like http://www.birdguides.com/species/species.asp?sp=068114 
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> i have seen them with white instead of black on the ring
<Kilos> ya thats it but with the white ring
<Kilos> bit small to roast
<magespawn> they make fairly good pets, easy to breed if you get another, they also come in blue instead of green
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> this one is quite tame, just didnt let me get close but was very thirsty and hungry so i lured it in with water and parrot food near lounge door then came aroung from behind
<Kilos> tooks hours
<Kilos> took
<magespawn> they are exotic as far as i know, so it is probable an escaped pet
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but from where if it was so thirsty its been out for days most likely
<Squirm> oh dear
<Squirm> I can't
<Squirm> nor can he
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> hi Squirm smile4 
<smile4> hi :)
<magespawn> Kilos birds can cover an amazing distance in a short time
<smile> magespawn: how can they do that :o
<zeref> #ubuntu-motu
<magespawn> lol
<zeref> sigh
<magespawn> they walk really fast
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> smile they tracked vultures from here in Hluhluwe to Nambia on the west coast and back within two weeks
<Kilos> luckily it didnt bite when i caught it against the curtain or i woulda  shortened it a bit
<confluency> Kilos: where in SA are you located?
<Kilos> pretoria confluency why
<Kilos> you lost one
<Kilos> come fetch
<confluency> Haha, no.  Thinking of online classifieds where you could check.
<Kilos> you will get 500 peeps claiming it
<Kilos> i think its intimidated by the african grey
<confluency> If you post a found ad, sure.  But you could check for a lost ad.
<Kilos> head hidden away
<confluency> I wonder if anyone chips birds -- probably not.
<Kilos> must i put it on the scanner
<smile> magespawn: :)
<Kilos> will be kinda flat after
<confluency> Kilos: does it look like this? https://encrypted.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&gbv=2&biw=1420&bih=890&site=images&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=Cobalt+Ringneck&btnG=Search&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=
<confluency> Oh, you said it was green.  Probably not, then.
<confluency> Well, here's a page you can try in any case.  A couple of people lost green ringnecks, but months ago. http://www.avizandumbirdsforsale.co.za/lost-and-found/
<confluency> lol! "We have also been given a green male Indian Ringneck under the assumption that he was our missing ringneck, so if you are looking pleae contact us as well."
<Kilos> lol
<confluency> I suspect that this is a tiny fraction of the birds that have been lost and found in Pretoria.
<Kilos> it looks like lots in your first link but not with black ring
<confluency> Is it blue or green?
<Kilos> green
<Kilos> red beak
<magespawn> confluency: the picture on the top right hand side
<confluency> Here's another page: http://www.petslostandfound.co.za/index.php/listing/lost/bird
<magespawn> http://www.birdguides.com/species/species.asp?sp=068114
<magespawn> confluency: ^^
<Kilos> inside it even seems slighly blue as well. will look inna sun again tomorrow
<magespawn> gotta go see you all later
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<nuvolari> hrrr! how do I find the owner of a facebook post?
<tumbleweed> 16:47 < dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek last day starting  in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> hi mrsnugglypoo 
<Kilos> hehe
<mrsnugglypoo> hi Kilos :)
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> talking about lost birds
<Symmetria> about 4 or 5 years ago, a male peacock showed up in my parents garden
<Symmetria> my mom started feeding the thing
<Symmetria> and its never left
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> awesome
<Symmetria> lol, disappears at night and sometimes you also see it sitting on the roof etc, but its gotten so tame it will eat out your hand
<Symmetria> stupid bird though, has no concept of danger, has a habit of getting its ass chased by the dogs :p
<nlsthzn> http://youtu.be/rAtje5weAU0
<Symmetria> dog chases the thing and it takes off squawking and sits on the roof for an hour afterwards squawking in terror :p
<Kilos> Cantide, hi hows the projects doing?
<Kilos> psyatw, you new here?
<Kilos> netherlands i see
<psyatw> Kilos, I'm psydroid
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why you did the nick change
<psyatw> because I am supposed to be "at work"
<Kilos> aha
<psyatw> but I can't do much now, because I am lacking a few things
<Kilos> naughty
<Cantide> Kilos, they're going okay - 2 left now :)
<Cantide> just reading a novel for one of the essays right now '-'
<Kilos> good Cantide keep it up
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Cantide> i'm okay '-'
<Cantide> will be much much better in 10 weeks' time haha
<Symmetria> heh kilos, remeber I said I had loads of speakers hooked up
<Symmetria> http://www.paradigm.com/products/products-by-category/floorstanding/paradigm/monitor-series-7/monitor-7 <=== thats the url to the speakers :)
<Kilos> Symmetria, yip
<Symmetria> those speakers are so pretty :)
<Kilos> how many you got there
<Symmetria> heh full 7 channel surround on primary output and 2 on the outside output for music outside for parties 
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> so 7 of them in my room and 2 outside 
<Kilos> when you crank the volume does your bed walz around
<nlsthzn> adios
<Kilos> cheers nl
<Symmetria> kilos when I crank the music
<Symmetria> my neighbors have very good taste in music
<Kilos> up
<Symmetria> irrespective of if they want to have good taste or not
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> lol must be or they woulda shot you
<Symmetria> kilos put it this way, I cranked up the music in my room one day, to about 3/4 volume 
<Symmetria> then walked 2 houses up the road
<Symmetria> and could still hear every word crystal clear
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> I typically run the amp at -50dB volume level 
<Kilos> build a big shed on the bottom plot and open a night club
<Symmetria> if you hit 0dB the without any proper amplification the windows start shaking
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> *note to self* don't stay near symmetria
<Symmetria> haha
<Banlam> where near  = same suburb
<Symmetria> I love amy mcdonalds music
 * Banlam approves
<Symmetria> sam roberts band and the eels are also cool
<Symmetria> and I still love beth hart
<Banlam> now you lost me
<Symmetria> LETS START A BAND LETS START A BAND LETS START A BAND!
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> <3 this song
<Banlam> :)
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I got hate mail from americans!
 * Symmetria dances around grinning :P you know when someone bothers to send you hate mail you actually got to them
<Tonberry> wd
<magespawn> evening
<Cantide> hi '<
<magespawn> hey Cantide 
 * Cantide is eating dinner and procrastinating
<magespawn> GO STUDY! (your inner voice)
<superfly> ohi 
<magespawn> Cantide: ^^
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> i read 10 pages before eating
<Cantide> after eating i intend reading 50 more >_<
<magespawn> what book?
<Kilos> give him gears magespawn 
<Cantide> The Turn of the Screw
<Cantide> sorry, was eating :p
<magespawn> here you go http://www.sparknotes.com/lit/screw/summary.html 
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> nooooo
<Cantide> i should finish it first :p
 * Kilos cuckles at psydroid
<Kilos> chuckles too
<Kilos> psynotatw, 
<Kilos> hah
<Kilos> a
<Kilos> nuvolari, jy mag groet jy weet
<smile> bye :)
<magespawn> night all
<Kilos> hight all. sleep tight
<Kilos> night as well
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-31
<Kilos> good morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Kilos: you're up very early, it's not a competition you know
<Kilos> lol hi there Squirm 
<Kilos> used to be who could do fp remember
<Kilos> ive had the fp's of the year 2 years running
<Squirm> unless you go to bed after 12, I've been here man times before you :P
<Kilos> im normally awake by now, open gates for sis and swaar to go to work
<Kilos> winter is too cold to come near the pc
<Squirm> I mean, you only got in at 2pm yesterday :P
<Kilos> yes had bird to catch first and worked on a drive thats giving probs , i dont leave good drives connected while playing with a dicy one
<Kilos> Squirm, do you know what wireless cards cost?
<Kilos> i wanna try see if there is a wireless connection in the area but dunno what all i would need
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning
<jrgns> how's the bird doing?
<Kilos> bally thing kicked the bucket inna night
<jrgns> eish
<Kilos> all that hard work for nothing
<Kilos> dunno if it got sick while being out for however long it was or if it was the stress of being caught and put inna cage
<Kilos> sigh
<jrgns> sucky
<jrgns> any idea why i'll get this in ubuntu /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<jrgns> happens when i run ssh-copy-id
<Squirm> Kilos: we have them for about R185
<Kilos> must be empty
<Squirm> it's an estimate cost price
<jrgns> the id file is there, and not empty
<Kilos> ty Squirm does one then need to get an aerial as well
<jrgns> permissions, perhaps?
<Kilos> try with sudo jrgns 
<Squirm> Kilos: a normal wireless card? surely that's a bit much to see what wireless connections are around
<Squirm> and they usually come with a small one - suitable for indoor use
<jrgns> Kilos: same thing
<Kilos> how else do you find if there is wireless in the area Squirm 
<Squirm> jrgns: ls ~/.ssh
<jrgns> id_rsa id_rsa.jrgns config known_hosts
<Squirm> ok
<jrgns> duh
<jrgns> the public key is missing
<Squirm> id_rsa.jrgns
<Squirm> that could be it
<jrgns> nope, i have to private keys
<Squirm> else specifiy -i
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> $ ssh-copy-id -h
<Squirm> Usage: /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id [-i [identity_file]] [user@]machine
<jrgns> ja, i used the -i option
<Squirm> ok
<jrgns> but since the public key was missing, that didn't help
<Squirm> yep
<Kilos> jrgns, can you not create one
<Kilos> nuvolari, told me how to do mine
<jrgns> i have the public key somewhere, copied it into .ssh
<jrgns> but it's still bombing
<Kilos> oh my
<Squirm> see if it works with a new one?
<jrgns> mmm, it might be because of the ssh-agent
<jrgns> let me try making a new one first
<jrgns> even with a new one
<jrgns> so it's probably the agent?
<Squirm> what it telling you?
<jrgns> yup. ssh-agent -L
<jrgns> says no identities
<jrgns> ssh-add
<jrgns> adds the new identity, and I can do ssh-copy-id
<jrgns> strange, all the docs say the -i options should bypass the agent
<Squirm> i would use ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub machine_here
<jrgns> that's what i did, yes
<Squirm> well it worked on my debian machine
<Squirm> and my fedora machine
<Squirm> and my RH machine
<Squirm> :P
<jrgns> it working on your machine doesn't solve my problem... :P
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> just saying the command works :P
<Squirm> oh damn, I'm pretty late now
 * Squirm sighs
<Squirm> be back in 10/15
<Kilos> run
<Kilos> bbnn wanna change keyboard
<jrgns> Squirm, when you're back, pls do ssh-add -l
<jrgns> see if you have any identities registered?
<jrgns> brb
<Squirm> will do
<Squirm> jrgns: yes there is
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<jrgns> Squirm: it would be interesting if the ssh-copy-id cmd still works if there were no identities?
<jrgns> initially mine was empty
<superfly> Hi Kilos, jrgns
<jrgns> hey superfly
<superfly> And Squirm
<superfly> Kilos: despite the rain, our train is working fine, albeit a little late.
<Kilos> yay superfly 
<Kilos> weather doesnt look too good there at the moment 
<Kerbero> nope
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> it's rainging here
<Kerbero> hi Kilos 
<Kerbero> haleluja, it's raining here~
<Kerbero> :(
<Kilos> i still think the cape is for penguins and great whites
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> until it becomes 40 in summer
<Kerbero> then everthing will die
<Kilos> even then you cant go into the water
<Kerbero> eish ja
<Kilos> went and rode footup trials there many years ago in stellies and went to gordons bay after for a swim, nearly froze my nuts off
<Squirm> hello superfly 
<Squirm> you have a train?
<Kilos> lol
<DigiGram> a course on automatic debugging: http://blog.udacity.com/2012/08/automate-boring-tasks-in-andreas.html
<DigiGram> *a free course
<superfly> Squirm: no, I use public transport
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> good morning oom Kilos 
<DigiGram> mmm I wonder how long a package from Taiwan to Potchefstroom would take
<DigiGram> It was sent yesterday, so my guess is it is in South Africa already, but will only arrive at my door in  about 4 weeks...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<superfly> DigiGram: lately parcels from my wife's folks in the USA have taken 3-4 weeks
<superfly> hi inetpro 
<DigiGram> morning inetpro 
<DigiGram> well, I'm not paying for the contents of the package, so I guess I'll be happy even if it takes 2 months
<Kilos> just get the tracking number and keep track of it
<DigiGram> They ship from Taiwan to the South African wharehouse, and from there they distrobute, so I do not yet know which service they will use in SA
<DigiGram> but the packet contents is like 50grams, if it wasn't electronics they could use normal postage for all that I care
<Kilos> what is it?
<DigiGram> 6 microcontrollers
<DigiGram> with it I'm planning to take over the world buwhahaha
<Kilos> hehe
<DigiGram> or well, at least create a working model of my aquarium automationconcept
<DigiGram> and two spinn-off products namely a colour-meter for the colour-blind (or lazy or gizmo junky), and a accelerometer based digital tapemeasure
<DigiGram> around R50 per microcontroller, but if you request samples, they send you up to 6 for a R62 processing fee, straight from the manufacturer, so its not a scam lol
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> superfly: where abouts is such a thing they call this 'public transport'?
<superfly> Squirm: the mother city
<Squirm> makes sense
<Squirm> somewhere I'd like to go
<Symmetria> *SIGH*
<Symmetria> I hate stupid empowerment rules
<magespawn> good day y'all
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> DigiGram where could I get the details of those microcontrollers?
<magespawn> hey charlvn
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<DigiGram> it's PIC18F4550 and PIC18F2500
<DigiGram> *PIC18F2550
<DigiGram> not 2500
<DigiGram> you can get details from microchip.com or on za.rs-online.com
<DigiGram> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> DigiGram: Okay
<DigiGram> with some sinu-flu
<magespawn> ty DigiGram
<DigiGram> and once I get it I'll start throwing code on my blog for them
<DigiGram> first project will be to build a DIY PICKIT2 to program the chips. Got the schematics and code from a couple of sites, so hope it works
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, magespawn and DigiGram!
<DigiGram> Maaz, tx
<Maaz> DigiGram: Sorry...
<DigiGram> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome DigiGram
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<DigiGram> lol didn't know that command
<magespawn> where is your blog DigiGram?
<DigiGram> beinganengineer3.blogspot.com
<DigiGram> still almost nothing on there
<charlvn> Maaz: dankeschon
<Maaz> charlvn: What?
<charlvn> Maaz: 
<Maaz> charlvn: What?
<charlvn> Maaz: dankeschön
<Maaz> charlvn: dankeschön is Bitteschön
<charlvn> Maaz: danke schön
<Maaz> charlvn: Sorry...
<charlvn> Maaz: dummkopf
<Maaz> charlvn: *blink*
<magespawn> hah language lesson from a bot
<magespawn> Maaz Bitteschön
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<magespawn> lol
<charlvn> Maaz: du bist ein sehr geile bot
<Maaz> charlvn: What?
<charlvn> :D
<magespawn> but it is funny
<magespawn> DigiGram: I will be following that project with interest
<DigiGram> which part :)
<magespawn> alll of it
<magespawn> all even
<magespawn> i studied nature conservation out of school
<magespawn> i am now looking to extend my knowledge into other areas
<DigiGram> okay, here is part of the project, a concept I pitched to Tropical Aquariums South Africa's forum: http://www.tropicalaquarium.co.za/showthread.php?12892-Any-Colourblind-or-Lazy-people-out-there-Follow-this&highlight=colourblind
<magespawn> could you use an arduino or raspberry pi?
<DigiGram> yes you could, but why use R300's worth of processing power for something that a R50 PIC can do?
<DigiGram> and I heard a little birdy singing that the price will seriously drop on the controller I'm working with
<DigiGram> but my code should be compattible with Arduino in the end, you will just need to port it yourself as I do not have one
<magespawn> if you but the controller it is R713 for the PIC18F4550 from http://za.rs-online.com
<DigiGram> I've won a MSP430 Launchpad with my project idea though, so I might port code for that as well...
<DigiGram> What?? it was R53 or R43 the other day
<DigiGram> http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/microcontrollers/6230803/
<DigiGram> the R713 one is a complete development board
<DigiGram> here is some random links for USB IO devices and programmers etc for the PIC18F2(4)550 -- http://pastebin.com/ivVsRxFx
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> not sure i would be up to putting the board together yet
<DigiGram> hehe
<DigiGram> well, this will be my first time getting into microcontrollers, so I'll make all of the mistakes and post them to my blog as well lol
<magespawn> i would like to get some of those goodies
<magespawn> put them on the christmas list
<DigiGram> I have ordered 3 PIC18F2550 and 3 PIC18F4550 as samples from Microchip and only paid R62 ($7.5)
<DigiGram> will have to see how long it takes to get here and if I have to pay any import fee's
<zeref> Varsity holidays!!!
<tonberryE352> holidays?
<tonberryE352> where do the undergrads get the time to go on holiday?
<Squirm> hello
<jrgns> hello Squirm
<Squirm> hello jrgns 
<Squirm> jrgns: sort your ssh id out?
<jrgns> yup. ssh-agent was interfering
<jrgns> i added my identity using ssh-add
<jrgns> and it worked
<jrgns> would you mind doing ssh-add -l
<jrgns> lol, soz, saw you did
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I've never used or heard of ssh-add and ssh-agent before today
<jrgns> yup, me neither
<magespawn> hey guys
<superfly> yo magespawn
<magespawn> what are ssh ing to?
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> Squirm jrgns 
<magespawn> ^^
<magespawn> what are you ssh-ing to?
<magespawn> DigiGram_away: when you get back, on that development board what are those black circles that look like buttons, there are four in a square pattern.
<magespawn> whats up superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: nothing much, having a fairly productive day at work
<superfly> been working on making that blue button functional ;-)
<magespawn> well that always a good thing does tend to keep one employed
<magespawn> thats a good thing.
<magespawn> more products to sell, will make THE product more attractive
<magespawn> lol
<superfly> magespawn: yep
<superfly> magespawn: of course you'll be informed by official channels when that becomes available
<magespawn> cool ty
<magespawn> i need to make some progress with them but things have been going a bit mad lately
<magespawn> this might be a bit of a sensitive question
<magespawn> so maybe i should pm it instead
<magespawn> superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, business questions are best PMed :-)
<zeref> ..
<Squirm> wow, the tiredness
 * smile hugs magespawn & Squirm
<Squirm> evening smile 
<smile> evening :)
<charl> hi smile 
<charl> how's it going
<smile> charl: well I feel like a monkey :P need to take a shower ^^
<smile> and you, charl ;)
<smile> I'm fine btw xD
<charl> lol
<smile> :D
<charl> i know the feeling, i have been painting my new appartment, i quickly take a shower afterwards :P
<smile> charl: I don't want to take a shower, but I want to feel fresh
<smile> And I fear it's the only way
<smile> :p
<charl> can't go to my "white collar" work when i smell like a "blue collar" worker
<charl> lol
<charl> ok time for dinner bbl
<Squirm> smile: splashing ones face and cleaning ones hands will help for a short amount of time
<smile> Squirm: yea :p
<smile> charl: have a good dinner
<magespawn> evening guys hi smile
<magespawn> well the weekends off to a bang, just caught a puff adder outside the back door
<smile> magespawn: evening :D
<Kilos> hi magespawn smile charl 
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hope you were all good todåy
<smile> yes today was fine
<Kilos> smile, you feel like a monkey
<smile> yes :p
<Kilos> everyone does
<smile> haha
<smile> :D
<Kilos> with their hands
<charl> humans are two-footed monkeys right?
<Kilos> lol
<charl> monkeys that walk upright
<charl> they say humans are the most similar to pigs in terms of physiology
<charl> that makes perfect sense to me
<Kilos> yeah some havent even evolved yet
<Kilos> still beha and smell like pigs
<Kilos> behave
<smile> charl: ;)
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<charl> bbl
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> look up bonobo, I think I spelt that right.
<Kilos> bonobo?
<magespawn> type of monkey, walk upright, the genetic difference between us and them is something like 8%
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> magespawn: the genetic difference between humans and bananas is 2%, so you might just be part banana ;-)
<Kilos> rofl
<nuvolari> :>
<nuvolari> hello's
 * nuvolari checks in to confirm being alive
<magespawn> hah superfly
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<nuvolari> howdy oom Kilos, superfly, magespawn, smile, zeref 
<Kilos> hiya nuvolari 
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<smile> nuvolari: :)
 * Kilos still chuckling at nanaspawn
<nuvolari> Kilos: what did I miss with nanaspawn?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn, said we only 8% different genetically from monkeys
<Kilos> and superfly said we only 2% different from bananas
<smile> bye everyone :)
<Kilos> night smile 
<smile> thanks
<smile> :)
<smile> you too
<smile> and charl : good night
<smile> :)
<charlvanniekerk> ciao smile 
<smile> good night :D
<charlvanniekerk> good evening all
<Kilos> hi charly
<charlvanniekerk> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
<charlvanniekerk> how's it going
<charlvanniekerk> ciao
<charlvanniekerk> have a good night
<Kilos> too much nick there charlvanniekerk 
<Kilos> ty you too
<charlvanniekerk> thanks!
<charlvanniekerk> lol
<Kilos> head thumpin so sleep calls
<Kilos> see yous tomorrow
<magespawn> later all the bed is calling loudly
<nuvolari> o/ night everyone
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> morrisette has a new album out
<Symmetria> wonder if its any good
<Symmetria> heh didnt even know staind had released an album last year either
<16WAA1TWW> oh dear
<Squirm> it's after 1? oops
<Squirm> guess it's fp for that one
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-01
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> hehe, Kilos, I beat you to fp today
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> hehe, hiya squirm
<magespawn> morning early birds
<superfly> morning Kilos magespawn etc
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> seems like Kilos is becoming a bit of a lurker himself
<magespawn> hey you guys also struggling with international access this morning?
<smile4> magespawn: what do you mean? :)
<magespawn> my gmail is timing out the whole time
<smile4> btw, someone able to speak Swedish or Turkish here? :)
<smile4> magespawn: i'll check
<smile4> mine is up, magespawn 
<magespawn> think you will be outa luck with request
<smile4> :|
<magespawn> mine is up but very slow, sea monkey mail keeps timing out on my google apps domain
<smile4> maybe google apps is down
<magespawn> mm maybe
<magespawn> also cannot get throught to www.seamonkey-project.org
<smile4> magespawn: I can. maybe something wrong with ur own connection
<smile4> :p
<magespawn> or a link between me and them
<smile4> yea :(
<smile4> magespawn: try using a proxy
<magespawn> actually look like it is just the windows machine
<magespawn> lol yup just the windows machine
<smile4> xD
<smile4> magespawn: boot into ubuntu :)
<magespawn> mm
<magespawn> prefer to solve the problem
<Symmetria> oh what the hell
<Symmetria> there is no one who releases bigger patches than blizzard
<Symmetria> 5.5gig patch!
<Symmetria> when you first install it, its a 10gig download, then it downloads another 6gig initial patch, and now a month later its downloading another 5.5gig
<Symmetria> :p
<magespawn> that would hurt most ppl 
<Symmetria> hurts me as well :P lol
<magespawn> I would find it hard to believe that you are not on some sort of uncapped connection
<Symmetria> lol of course I am, but it still takes ages
<magespawn> whats ages?
<Kerbero> minutes not seconds
<magespawn> at least it is not hours or days
<Kerbero> 12 minutes on my connection
<Kerbero> but only if they have an IS cache
<Kerbero> like steam
<magespawn> see on mine that would take days
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I did the original installation with all 16gigs of downloads when I first installed this in 15 minutes 
<Symmetria> straight off the net
<Symmetria> but lol, at home, 5gigs takes a few hours
 * Symmetria goes back to trying to sort out his mp3 id3 tags
<Symmetria> heh this is time consuming and painful
<magespawn> is there not an automatic way to sort them?
<nuvolari> aloha
 * nuvolari tips hat
<Symmetria> heh magespawn Im using a rather nice tag editor
<Symmetria> that gets tags from online etc
<Symmetria> but still gotta verify what its doing album for album
<Symmetria> and Im kinda anal about how stuff is named and structured in my collection to be able to find anything so it takes time
<Symmetria> lots of time
<Symmetria> I think Ive correctly tagged the first 3 thousand outta 8 thousand albums :p
<Kilos> hey magespawn i been out by the sheep moving to other grazing and checking they dont eat the roses and shrubs
<smile4> Maybe someone wants to translate some Afrikaans at https://translations.launchpad.net/emesene/trunk/+pots/emesene/af/+translate ? :)
<smile4> That would be very kind :)
<Symmetria> heh I have to say, the amount of ram in this machine of mine actually makes a significant difference when doing mass mp3 tag edits and stuff
<Symmetria> because the rescanning of the directory structures and inserting of album art is a LOT faster
<Kerbero> are you using media monkey?
<Symmetria> using tag scanner
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> it works pretty well
<magespawn> no prob kilos was more a joke than anything
<Kilos> ok youre forgiven
<magespawn> have read Full Circle Magazine?
<magespawn> superfly did you remove the HTC sense?
<Kilos> nope didnt get them
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero see msg
<psydroid> hi Kilos Symmetria magespawn superfly and others
<psydroid> hoi Kerbero
<Kilos> hi psydroid Kerbero Symmetria 
<magespawn> Kilos they make pretty good reading 
<magespawn> hey psydroid
<Kilos> magespawn, you got a link to the download for me plse
<Symmetria> *sigh* one day I will replace every mp3 I have with flac files
<Symmetria> but the bandwidth, and the disk space, is just crazy
<magespawn> here you go Kilos http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<magespawn> that is the download page for allof their issues
<magespawn> hold on a second
<magespawn> they are supposed to have a link to download a whole load of issues at once but I get a 403 error
<magespawn> this is that link http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/bundle/
<magespawn> Symmetria: how does the size compare to mp3?
<magespawn> what is the tag editor called?
<Kerbero> [11:14] <Symmetria> using tag scanner
<Kerbero> that is the name
<Kerbero> and i think flacs are about 10-20x bigger
<magespawn> ty Kerbero
<magespawn> is there a significant advantage in moving to flacs besides being open source?
<Kerbero> sound quality
<Kerbero> is flac opensource?
<Kerbero> flac is lossless
<magespawn> thing so
<magespawn> think 
<Kerbero> aren't you thinking of ogg
<magespawn> http://flac.sourceforge.net/
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> cool
<magespawn> np Kilos
<magespawn> is tag scanner for linux? i can ony see one for windows?
<Symmetria> windows sadly
<Symmetria> but heh, sitll the best tag editor out there, believe me, Ive tried LOADS of them
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, flac is lossless
<Symmetria> so the quality is WAY higher
<Symmetria> thats the advantage, the disadvantage is the size 
<Symmetria> average album on flac format is anywhere from 350 to 500 meg big
<magespawn> I would have get new storage
<Symmetria> and unless you get the flacs that have been ripped direct from cds or something else, it is POINTLESS converting mp3s to flacs (the quality already got cost in the initial conversion)
<Kerbero> practical information theory
<Symmetria> put it this way, 1215 albums in mp3 format is around 90gig, in flac, 300 albums is around the same size :p
<Symmetria> heh if you downloading the stuff you also need bandwidth, lots of it :p
<magespawn> i think i will stick with mp3 for now then
<Symmetria> heh I dont get it, blizzard supposed to only release MoP on the 25th
<Symmetria> but it would seem that by pre-ordering I got it early :P
<magespawn> later all
<smile4> bye everyone
<smile4> :)
 * Squirm yawns
<nuvolari> brrr
<nuvolari> chilly here by the coast
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos  :)
<nuvolari> how are you doing?
<nuvolari> hmm, major lag :-/
<Kilos> not too bad ty and you?
<nuvolari> I'm good thank you!
<smile4> hi :)
<Kilos-> oh my. was disconnected without even losing internet connection
<Kilos-> hi Trixar_za welcome to the morgue
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos-
<Kilos> hi acherv 
<acherv> Kilos: hi
<acherv> how are U?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<acherv> fine
<Kilos> wb smile4 
<smile4> thanks :|
<smile4> I clicked wrong
<smile4> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<acherv> Kilos: are u using virtualbox
<acherv> ?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i tried it but everything is too slow
<acherv> i format my computer 
<acherv> just ubuntu now
<Kilos> i got ubuntu one 3 different drives here
<Kilos> 12.04 11.04 and 10.10
<acherv> but i need to do something to win7
<acherv> lol why?
<Banlam> what do you need in win7?
<acherv> visual basic thing
<Kilos> well the one with 10.10 i cant replace because its extinct, so nursing it.
<Kilos> 11.04 is experimental on 6g drive
<Kilos> 12.04 on 80g sata drive
<Kilos> acherv, isnt there a way you can use ubuntu to do it
<Symmetria> huh, when did garbage release another album
<Symmetria> <3 
<Symmetria> heh one of the good things about using amazon to tag flac files/mp3s etc, while crawling it with the tagger you start to find albums you didnt know existed :p
<smile4> bye :)
<Kilos> sleep tight smile4 
<smile4> thanks, u too :)
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> whats up?
<Kilos> wp killing the bulls
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> and the sharks?
<Kilos> i got the weirdest of probs here
<Trixar_za> https://cput.ats.hrsmart.com/cgi-bin/a/highlightjob.cgi?jobid=719
<Trixar_za> I never get that one requirement
<Kilos> sharks beat cheetahs
<Trixar_za> It's a Unix Job right?
<Trixar_za> But the one recommendation is: MS Windows server experience
<magespawn> what is the prob Kilos?
<Trixar_za> Crap
<Kilos> 12.04 cant see my external but maverick and 11.04 see it fine
<Trixar_za> Did Sarel Pretorius atleast score a few?
<Kilos> even gparted here says it cant find /dev/sdd
<magespawn> Trixar_za: maybe the want you administer windows from linux?
<magespawn> Kilos maybe it is mounted else where.
<Trixar_za> You mean run SAMBA?
<Trixar_za> Makes sense
<Kilos> normally i can get permissions with chown on /media/storage/ but not with 12.04
<Kilos> its my usb external magespawn so should show up when plugged in
<magespawn> what else is in /dev ?
<Kilos> sec i try find out
<magespawn> Trixar_za: does seem a bit wierd, maybe the core system runs on Linux, but they want suppport for all the campus.
<Kilos> block bsg bus char and lots more
<Kilos> wb psydroid 
<magespawn> hold on Kilos 
<Kilos> no atwk or notatwk today
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> and in /media ?
<Kilos> apt  backupprecise  floppy  floppy0
<Kilos> that drive is in 2 partitions backup and storage
<magespawn> that is where my external is, but that is on 9.04
<Kilos> normally i would go to them via /media/backup
<Kilos> yeah mine was always in media
<Kilos> even gparted cant find it
<Kilos> dunno if its 12.04 or the gigabyte mb
<Kilos> tried in other usb ports... same thing
<magespawn> sounds like it is not auto mounting
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> ill install mountpy and see what happens
<Kilos> but head thumpin so will go on tomorrow
<Kilos> you all have a good night
<Kilos> ty for the help magespawn 
<magespawn> no worries Kilos good night
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> later all
 * Symmetria starts his nightly rsync to backup his music collection and tries to decide if he wants to read, watch a movie or just go to bed :p
<Symmetria> holy crap
<Symmetria> no one buy that new garbage album
<Symmetria> its... GARBAGE 
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-02
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<kodez> morning uncle Kilos
<Kilos> all good kodez ?
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking
<Squirm> morning
<kodez> is there anyone using lubuntu here?
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> kodez: not I, but if it's a general Ubuntu issue you can ask anyway
<Squirm> can't say I'm a big fan of LXDE
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Cantide> how are you/
<Cantide> ?
<Squirm> hello Cantide 
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Cantide> Squirm :)
<Cantide> Kilos, i'm okay - mild hangover and got 4 hours sleep last night
<Squirm> although, LXDE is light :P
<Cantide> but it seems i will still be able to study
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> self inflicted punishment
<Cantide> :D
<Squirm> thus why I don't feel sympathy :P
<Cantide> yeah, i've been behaving for too long
<Cantide> it was just a matter of time
<Cantide> it's okay, it was worth it :)
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> it never feels worth it the next day :/
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> nah, i'm not that hungover, really
<Cantide> just a slight headache which might be more from lack of sleep
<Squirm> Friday I was out, last night I just had a few beers watching the Sharks win
<Cantide> nice :)
<Squirm> and the Blue Bulls epic lose
<Squirm> I lol'd
<Cantide> Squirm, are you from Bloem or DBN?
<Cantide> I also lol'd at that :p
<Squirm> Cantide: more central kzn
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> but you're a Sharks supporter i take it
<Squirm> indeed
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> that game was close
<Squirm> where abouts are you from?
<Cantide> we always seem to slack off in the first half
<Cantide> Durban
<Squirm> tbh, I can't believe we won. was an awesome comeback
<Cantide> yeah
<kodez> how to install pae?
<Cantide> sucks to be a cheetahs fan
<Kilos> sharks always struggle in the beginning of the cup because half the team is in the boks squad
<Squirm> down 21-6
<Squirm> and we won
<Cantide> Kilos, that's also true, but it's true for bulls and WP, too
<Kilos> well see when they are all home again
<Squirm> kodez: I don't know, sorry
<Kilos> wasnt happy losing to the bulls last week
<Cantide> i'm still pining after that loss to the chiefs
<Cantide> in the super rugby
<Cantide> think i've seen enough rugby for the year
<Kilos> ya that was sad
<Kilos> like the sharks were payed to lose
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> not so sure about that
<Cantide> they ran us off our feet
<kodez> if i configure that my laptop must switch off if not used in ten minutes, it does so even if i am playing a movie. how can i correct this?
 * Cantide doesn't know about auto-shutdown ._.
<Kilos> kodez, is there a lubuntu irc channel
<Kilos> yip #lubuntu
<Kilos> they might know the ins and outs of lubuntu better
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> yay
<CanStudy> i think i'd better get started... else i might procrastinate all day :p
<Kilos> lol
<psydroid> hi Kilos and CanStudy
<CanStudy> hi ^^
<kodez> uncle Kilos, I am consistently failing to get an answer from them
<Kilos> thats one of those channels where you have to be very patient
<Kilos> no other channel seems as quick to offer help as here
<kodez> I will keep on trying to research how to fix my laptop
<CanStudy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129366/shutdown-in-specific-way-if-no-one-uses-computer
<CanStudy> the last solution on that page sounds good
<CanStudy> but i'm no script-guru, so i wouldn't know how suitable it is :-S
<CanStudy> trying can't hurt, surely...
<Kilos> bbnn
<Kilos> gonna sort sheep
<kodez> CanStudy, thanks. i now have ideas how to fix my problem
<Kilos> kodez, dont you have an option where you can do screensavers and power
<Kilos> and make your settings default
<kodez> i do. if i use those ones to switch off the system if not used for 10 minutes, it do so even if i am watching a movie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go change them again
<Kilos> set it for never switch off for starters
<kodez> i did. i think i must try to use the script to check if i am still using it
<kodez> how can i modify the script to check if mplayer or vlc is being used if not switch off?
<Kilos> kodez, why did you go for lubuntu
<kodez> unity and gnome 3 doesn't work in old laptops and i tried puppy linux and it worked well i then changed it to lubuntu after the launch of ubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> doesnt unity 2d work even?
<Kilos> my desktop pc is old but it works here
<kodez> it does work well
<CanStudy> unity 2d is going to be dropped, afaik
<Kilos> arent they bringing something else out in its place for older pcs?
<Kilos> i read somewhere about a new interface i think its called
<kodez> unity doesn't work well in my mother's laptop
<Kilos> inetpro, should know
<Kilos> i only use 2d as well because when i activate the nvidia-server thing it sees my pc as a lappy and goes 640x480 screen
<Kilos> so i gave up and use 2d
<CanStudy> lol
<CanStudy> tried updating drivers?
<kodez> i am happy with lubuntu even it's not in the unity standard
<CanStudy> :)
<Kilos> i will try lubuntu when my son gets here with the iso sometime
<kodez> where are you residing uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> pta
<kodez> which side? east, west, south?
<kodez> or north?
<Kilos> west 
<Kilos> towards brits
<kodez> you are far from me. I have the desktop and alternate 32 bit.
<Kilos> my son will bring when he gets a chance or has work to do in pta
<Kilos> he has downloaded lots of iso's for me
<kodez> kwl
<Kilos> but im still getting used to unity 2d so no rush
<Kilos> but still prefer gnome2
<Kilos> i have even tried tinycorelinux but cant get the usb modem to connect without getting more packages
<kodez> i prefere gnome2 too
<Kilos> it was quicker in my opinion
<Kilos> well still is
<kodez> let me get my work of the incoming tray and will log in again later
<smile4> :)
<Kilos> hi smile4 
<smile4> hi Kilos 
<smile4> I'm tired
<smile4> :p
<Squirm> I'm Squirm
<Squirm> :p
 * Squirm ponders
<Squirm> Ubuntu
<Squirm> or
<Squirm> Mint
<smile4> Squirm: both! :p
<Squirm> smile4: I'm scared
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> you scared Squirm ?
<Kilos> oh my
<Squirm> what if I break something
<Squirm> and then I've lost my data
<Kilos> cant you do it in virtual box
<Squirm> I want to install Ubuntu
<Kilos> then run alongside
<Squirm> no
<Kilos> why?
<Squirm> I have 3 partitions, / and /home and one where I store windows. so if I install it on /, I technically shouldn't lose my data
<Squirm> but I'm scared :P
<Kilos> backup first
<sakhi> techinally you should not loose data as long as backup and create a volume/partition for the new installation.
<sakhi> *technically
<Squirm> sakhi: I want to overwrite my current distro. there shouldn't be a problem
<Squirm> I can format and install it on sda1, because all my non-OS data is on sda5
<sakhi> why don't you do-release-upgrade?
<sakhi> that way you wont loose data but you will use bandwidth
<Squirm> possible to move from Debian Squeeze to Ubuntu Natty?
<Squirm> na
<Squirm> I'll format
<Squirm> mebbe tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you here?
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Cantide> so Ubuntu just died on me -.-
<Cantide> PC froze, when i rebooted had a nice little kernel panic
<Cantide> i think the kernel got corrupt when it froze
<Cantide> how do i fix this without reinstalling?
<Symmetria> dammit
<Symmetria> Im gonna have to switch to using cli exclusively
<Symmetria> my damn dog just stole my second wireless mouse 
<Symmetria> and chewed it up
<Kilos> Cantide, can you boot to grub menu and go recovery
<Cantide> i tried
<Cantide> it failed
<Kilos> ok
<Cantide> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<Cantide> this looks okay
<Kilos> boot from cd then get boot-repair
<Cantide> i'll give it a shot..
<Kilos> ok try that first
<Kilos> Cantide, how did you get here if you cant boot
<Kilos> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<Cantide> sometimes it reaches grub
<Cantide> sometimes it doesn't
<Cantide> had a kernel panic once
<Cantide> another time i didn't
<Kilos> ok try till you see recovery then use that
<Kilos> otherwise option 2 here
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Cantide> i think i need to reboot to see if i fixed it
<smile4> bye
<smile4> :p
<Cantide> '-'
<Kilos> cheers smile4 
<smile4> byebye :)
<Kilos> oh my cantide didnt win, looks like
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I want something that can read mp3 id3 tags and make me a nice html index
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> hrm it seems that mp3tag can do that
<Kilos> Symmetria, are you using ubuntu?
<Symmetria> kilos using about every operating system you can name :)
<Symmetria> I have loads of machines here at home
<Kilos> http://forums.cnet.com/7723-6617_102-514512/how-to-edit-id3-tags-in-ubuntu/
<Symmetria> heh, I got a tag editor, been editing tags alllll day
<Symmetria> now I just wanna make pretty index's 
<Symmetria> :)
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> got about 17 thousand tracks not properly tagged yet 
<Symmetria> in the mp3 section
<Symmetria> maybe another 15 thousand flacs 
<Kilos> your music is gonna be the death of you
<Symmetria> which means Im 2/3rds of the way through :p
<Symmetria> actually real easy to tag with the software Im using
<Symmetria> select the album, tell the software to search amazon for the album, hit review, make sure that the tagging matches up with the actual tracks and hit go
<Symmetria> and it tags the album with the album art from amazon and the proper track names, numbers, etc
<Kilos> one by one
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> you gonna be old and gray before you finished
<Symmetria> heh no, it does it basically an album at a time
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> then hit another button and it renames all the files nicely and puts em in nice directories
<Symmetria> with some pretty cool regex's
<Symmetria> lol, hold on, will show you something
<Symmetria> kilos whats your email addy :)
<Kilos> msdomdonner@gmail.com
<Symmetria> there
<Symmetria> :p go look at that
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> heh everything thats not in the unsorted section is correctly tagged, with correct album art etc
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> will take years to listen to all of that
<Symmetria> lol, scary thing is, if its not a bootleg or impossible to buy, I own originals for I would recon 99% of that
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> no master of reality by sabbath
<Kilos> or have i got the wrong group
<Symmetria> hrm, if I dont have it lol, I'll probably find it when I do my next check against what Im missing in discographies and get it then
<Symmetria> every so often I take each artist and do a search and fill in missing albums
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> ah
<Kerbero> i would in such a case just index all my music in a mysql database
<Kerbero> and write a php script to display w/e on a website
<Symmetria> heh yeah i should do that 
<Kilos> http://www.amazon.com/Master-Reality-Black-Sabbath/dp/B000002KDO
<Kerbero> it is basically what i did with my series
<Kilos> dunno why i remember that
<Kilos> musta enjoyed it 100 years ago
<Symmetria> heh some of the stuff I have to actually scan the damn artwork myself because not even amazon can find it :p
<Symmetria> you know something is pretty rare when amazon, discogz and freedb cant match it
<Kerbero> indeed
<Kerbero> i had it a lot with some classical cd's of my parents
<Kerbero> and some afrikaans artists' cd's
<Kilos> its no wonder youre always complaining about prices
<Kilos> music costs
<Symmetria> heh kilos I dont even wanna know how much Ive spent on my music collection
<Symmetria> its an insanely sick amount 
<Symmetria> similar to my book collection
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> lol, I have 1300 fantasy titles in my book library excluding my ebooks
<Symmetria> 1300 books x average of 120 bux a book probably = way 2 much money :p
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> my external was mounted as /media/usb0 and 1
<magespawn> ahh there we go, nice to find the answer
<Kilos> but had to go into home filesystem to find it
<Kilos> booted from maverick again and they show on desktop as backup and storage
<Kilos> hows things by you?
<Cantide> good news
<Cantide> i got it working '-'
<Kilos> yay wb
<Cantide> bad news
<Kilos> uh oh
<Cantide> i fought with a girl for a few hours else i would have been back online sooner
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good thanks Kilos
<Kilos> woulda been bad news if you pc was dead
<Cantide> yeah, because i can't buy another PC
<Kilos> Cantide, save that last link i gave you
<Cantide> but i can buy another girl :p
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> boot repair thingy?
<Cantide> i'll find it again if i need it :p
<magespawn> not a good thing to fight with a girl, you always lose even if you thinknyou have won
<Cantide> oh, i won
<Cantide> and she got upset so she left
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Cantide> she knew that i knew i won
<Kilos> that works when nothing else does Cantide 
<Cantide> thanks Kilos :)
<nuvolari> eek :-/ had no electricity for just over 13 hours today :(
<Kilos> haha magespawn  you so right
<nuvolari> howdy oom Kilos, magespawn, Cantide 
<Kilos> eish nuvolari 
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> welcome back to civilisation :p
<magespawn> buy a solar panel, generator and a big ups
<nuvolari> thank you! We are so dependent on electricity it's not even funny
<Cantide> and a bicycle (hamster wheel style)
<nuvolari> what do you do an entire day without a computer? :O
 * nuvolari napped
<Kilos> sleep
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> ok, and played guitar a little bit
<magespawn> take photos
<Cantide> sometimes it's a good thing :p
<nuvolari> magespawn: that solar panel can come in handy!
<magespawn> right with a pen and paper
<magespawn> indeed
<nuvolari> Cantide: +1 on that
<magespawn> superfly you around?
<nuvolari> one needs a break from tech, even the basic household electronics, once in a while
<magespawn> yup indeed
<nuvolari> magespawn: right, one can even write :P
 * nuvolari ducks
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> that too
 * magespawn slaps nuvolari with a wet trout
 * nuvolari hangs his fishy smelling shirt up by magespawn's PC
<magespawn> lol
<nuvolari> there
<magespawn> i wonder why the fish always gets it
<nuvolari> oh no, this isn't happening... this isn't happening!!! :(
<magespawn> bye nuvolari
<Kilos> ?
<nuvolari> great, the one area at the office is becoming a temporary nursery...
<nuvolari> no, electricity is fine now :P
<Kilos> now you can have kids
<magespawn> ooh thought the power was going again
<nuvolari> having babbies crying and pooping around the office is not the best of ideas IMHO
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> you at the office now?
<nuvolari> no
<Cantide> somehow i pictured plants before babies..
<nuvolari> just got an email from the CEO
<nuvolari> Cantide: yeh, that would be better, 'green' and silent
<nuvolari> Kilos: I still need a woman to have them with :P
<nuvolari> otherwise I'm quite stuck
<Kilos> oh ya
<magespawn> www.russianbrides.com
<nuvolari> bwahaha
 * nuvolari takes a peek anyhow
<Kilos> there some cute ruskies
<Cantide> nuvolari, well, there is a girl in Busan right now
<Cantide> who may be vulnerable
<Cantide> just saying
<nuvolari> Busan? where's that?
<Cantide> South Korea
<Cantide> just swim there quickly
<magespawn> bit far
<nuvolari> I think I prefer ze russians
<magespawn> fish 1 is now making his own starcraft maps
<nuvolari> wait, what did I miss? fish 1?
<magespawn> kid
<nuvolari> ooh :P
<superfly> magespawn: sorta, what's up?
<magespawn> when you use the Go Launcher Ex did remove the HTC Sense?
<superfly> magespawn: I don't have an HTC. but as far as I know, it replaces it, but it shouldn't remove it completely
<magespawn> ohh you using it on a sumsung then?
<superfly> no, on a Kindle
<magespawn> no it does not, when using the home button from a program i get a choice of which one to use
<magespawn> hah
<superfly> magespawn: yes, and I was given the option of making one of the the default action
<magespawn> ahh I did not do that, will rectify that shortly
<magespawn> ahh ty if i used the choice without defaulting it was taking a long while to load
<magespawn> night all
<Kilos> night magespawn and others
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-26
<theblazehen> hello theblazesbot
<not_found> >.>
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> He's not working
<Kilos> morning peeps
<theblazesbot> omega i hate your nick, autocomplete wont work
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<theblazehen> hi theblazesbot
<Kilos> who's nick
<theblazehen> Bad bot! Don't be stupid!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<not_found> :)
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<theblazehen> hello theblazesbot
<Kilos> theblazehen, what bot is it
<theblazehen> "Attempt to chat" bot
<Kilos> oh not an ibid
<theblazehen> nope
<theblazehen> Damn, this looks nice! http://i.imgur.com/eB9D1xE.png
<Kilos> dont play here too much with bots , the bosses moan
<theblazehen> yeah
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos
<theblazehen> he don't wanna join #test :(
<Kilos> dont you have to start with the bots name
<theblazesbot> was wondering why my old cloak wasn't showing on /whois
<theblazehen> nope
<theblazehen> I think the creativity is set too high
<theblazehen> !part #ubuntu-za
<theblazehen> !theblazesbot part #ubuntu-za
<theblazesbot> theblazehen, im literally going deaf
<theblazehen> Well put on your hearing aid and gtfo theblazesbot!
<theblazesbot> theblazehen, adran, we really don't care about your personal opinions
<theblazehen> theblazesbot :(
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> hehe shame the young uns
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things?
<Kilos> great ty and there
<Kilos> everything is working
<magespawn> awesome stuff, warm and sunny and everything is working
<Kilos> great
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<not_found> Jonathan Carter... anyone here know him?
<Kilos> ya he was here when i started
<inetpro> not_found: why?
<Kilos> name rings a bell, why?
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<not_found> ah just very active in Linux land and he is from SA... was staying in Canada but now back in SA
<Trixar_za> Probably because it's from the Baroom series
<magespawn> highvoltage?
<Trixar_za> Aka John Carter
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> this is his channel methinks
<not_found> ah very possible (I think I did ask many moons ago)
<Kilos> inetpro, hey?
<Trixar_za> I haven't seen highvoltage in years
<Kilos> i always used to lo highvoltage him
<Kilos> ah he is back here
<not_found> well seeing as he is back on SA soil time to get him here again :p
<not_found> http://jonathancarter.org/2013/08/25/still-alive/
<Kilos> the pro knows what other channels he is on methinks
<magespawn> Maaz seen highvoltage
<Maaz> magespawn: highvoltage was last seen 4 months, 9 days, 12 hours, 23 minutes and 16 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-04-18 20:33:57 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-04-23 14:35:02 SAST
<inetpro> not_found: you'll find highvoltage in #ubuntu-meeting or other channels 
<inetpro> even #kubuntu-devel
<Kilos> i go feed sheep
<Kilos> is that better magespawn ?
<not_found> inetpro:k cool
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<maiatoday> magespawn, I got the info on the ubuntu server book, but it seems that the files are for the person that registered the account only. Not really very useful at all. It basically forces me to hog the book or pass it along illegally.
<maiatoday> I am still hoping we'll get the print copy in which case we can pass it around.
<magespawn> ty for the info maiatoday
<magespawn> ironic really, where are they selling the book?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> cocooncrash, thanks alot
<not_found> well with the special that they had on the Ubuntu books I am sure any who was serious on having it could have gotten one...
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos! Ever vigilant 
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> hi
<Vince-0> Squirm, !
 * Squirm raises an eyebrow at Vince-0 
<Squirm> I wish more people were excited to see me :P
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> ill always greet you. you got my first mxit going on pidgin
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> I still have mxit connected to Pidgin
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> but now its not such a schlep to get working
<Squirm> not that i chat to anyone there
<Kilos> i chat family there
<Kilos> eish just more and more to learn all the time
<Kilos> http://dsl.org/cookbook/
<not_found> :)
<Trixar_za> Maybe I should try my hand at writing one considering books like that sell
<Kilos> business is business
<Kilos> one needs to use knowledge to make an income
<magespawn> http://www.informit.com/promotions/promotion.aspx?promo=1393626 for those who are interested
<Kilos> hey Trixar_za are there lekker repos and all for slitaz or is it hard to use for beginners
<Trixar_za> My trouble is normally that I assume people at least have a competence in it. Most writers of those books assume the person knows nothing more than Windows.
<Kilos> try write stuff with no pc knowledge
<Trixar_za> We have a ever increasing repo, so it's not too bad. Just creating a stable Linux that can use it is half the problem
<not_found> I see the promotion has ended
<Kilos> ok lemme know when you have it done
<Trixar_za> But it's a long story. The short version is that one day there was somebody that tried to change too much and ended up leaving a lot of things broken. Then he quit the project.
<magespawn> ah well not_found
<magespawn> i got the link from here http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/official-ubuntu-server-book-3d-edition-now-available/935/2
<not_found> but it was a good one while it lasted :p
<Kilos> hey magespawn fixing things at times can make one very tired because it opens other avenues
<not_found> I meant to mail it on the mailing list and it just dawned on me I had forgotten :/
<magespawn> no worries not_found
<Kilos> like now maybe the 160g drive that only takes 7 now might be ok
<magespawn> yes it does Kilos
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<Trixar_za> That book came out in 2004 @ Kilos
<magespawn> always looking at why things happen
<Kilos> they were all crashing with 12.04 and evolution installed
<Kilos> since purging evo i have had no probs on kde or unity
<Trixar_za> oo, Linux Pocket Guide looks good
<Kilos> lol ya first book i downloaded
<Kilos> Maaz, define GNU
<Maaz> Kilos: Gnu \Gnu\, n. [Hottentot gnu, or nju: cf. F. gnou.] (Zool.) One of two species of large South African antelopes of the genus {Catoblephas}, having a mane and bushy tail, and curved horns in both sexes. [Written also {gnoo}.] [1913 Webster]  Note: The common gnu or wildebeest ({Catoblephas gnu}) is plain brown; the brindled gnu or blue wildebeest ({C.
<Maaz> gorgon}) is larger, with transverse stripes of black on the neck and shoulders. [1913 Webster], …
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where do them wild cows fit in to using cli?
 * not_found will be back later
<Trixar_za> GNU Not Unix
<Kilos> oh is that same as linux is from unix
<Kilos> or is gnu linux
<magespawn> i have to go out, bbl
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> ah GNU/Linux Command-Line 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<superfly> goo afternoon
<superfly> *good
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<psyatw> hi superfly
<inetpro> good morning superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: GNU is a recursive acronym for "GNU's Not Unix!", chosen because GNU's design is Unix-like, but differs from Unix by being free software and containing no Unix code.
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> Development of GNU was initiated by Richard Stallman in 1983 and was the original focus of the Free Software Foundation (FSF), but no stable release of GNU yet exists as of May 2013.
<Trixar_za> Interesting thing is that we can have completely non-gnu linuxes
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> ai!
<Trixar_za> But you still have to build them using gcc which is ironic
<Trixar_za> Which is why I want to ask Richard Stallman that question
<Trixar_za> Is it still a GNU/Linux if no part of the end product is made by GNU?
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<psyatw> hi Trixar_za
<inetpro> hi psyatw
<Kilos> Trixar_za, what are your pcs specs
<superfly> Trixar_za: indeed
<Kilos> as in a wanna try it on an old p3
<Trixar_za> Pretty low. PIII 1,1GHz PC with 256MB RAM of which 16/32 MB is used for Video
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> methinks my p3 is only 450m
<Kilos> but runs maverick fine
<Trixar_za> Mhz?
<Trixar_za> how much ram?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> 640m
<Trixar_za> Then it should run fine
<Kilos> ty
<Trixar_za> Should be fine for newer kernel versions too considering that most distros are moving to i686 (meaning PIII is the minimum)
<Trixar_za> Might be a little slower with processor intensive stuff though
<Kilos> ya maverick also is a bit slow with things but still works
<Kilos> and does it come with a network manager or must one use sakis3g
<Trixar_za> SliTaz? It still needs sakis3g, but my custom package @ http://www.trixarian.net/SliTaz
<Kilos> seeing you are building from scratch cant you build sakis into it
<Kilos> excuse stupid questions
<Trixar_za> That's the plan
<Kilos> aha
<Trixar_za> I also want to include that one network manager
<Kilos> its good when a pc goes online from bootup without having to open the tool
<Trixar_za> https://connman.net/
<Trixar_za> I want to make that the connection manager
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i looked at connman when i was struggling here
<Kilos> i see you have xchat but what about pidgin?
<Trixar_za> Pidgin is in the official package repository
<Trixar_za> My package just adds scripting support to xchat
<Kilos> ah thats good
<Trixar_za> Well, for TCL and Python scripts
<Trixar_za> can't get the perl ones to work
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> I'm considering a Qt based desktop at the moment
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/Razor-qt/razor-qt/wiki/3rd-party-applications <--- pretty
<Kilos> as long as vlc can work too
<Trixar_za> VLC is Qt based
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hi
<Trixar_za> bbl
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> i think i am a little early for the meeting >_>
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> o/ Cantide not so you would notice
<not_found> :)
<Cantide> \o
<Kilos> twit,
<Kilos> just as well we exporting him
<Cantide> 'o'
<Cantide> i might be exported quite soon '-';;
<Kilos> whats news?
<Cantide> looks like i will work in Yeouido, Seoul starting in October
<Cantide> the employer was supposed to email me some further details today but didn't -_-
<Kilos> nice coupla months then
<Cantide> so now i have to wait until tomorrow to know more
<Kilos> oh no
<Cantide> well, i'll need to get there in 4 or 5 weeks
<Cantide> so not really much time
<Kilos> great
<Cantide> assuming all goes to plan
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Cantide> Yeouido is a nice place, too :)
<Kilos> at least there someone will understand your quit message
<Cantide> http://conradhotels3.hilton.com/resources/media/ch/SELCICI/en_US/img/shared/full_page_image_gallery/main/CN_extandyeouido_8_700x525_FitToBoxSmallDimension_Center.jpg
<Cantide> oh, what is my quit message? lol
<Kilos> dunno weird squigles
<Cantide> oh~
<Cantide> it's 시작이 반이다
<Kilos> ya that
<Cantide> which is a saying..
<Cantide> it means something like "getting started is half the work"
<Kilos> must you read it backwards or upside down
<Cantide> nope :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> "well begun is half done"
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> it's pronounced like so - shijaki banida
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> how do they make them sounds out of gibberish
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> more logically than English actually
 * not_found will be back in time for the meeting hopefully...
<Kilos> hmm... ms ceo retires/resigns?
<Kilos> did i hear wrong
<magespawn> nope but only in 12 months i think
<Kilos> ah
<SilverCode> MS stocked rose 7.5% with the news as well
<Kilos> lol
<SilverCode> and with that rise, Balmer made just under $1B (1M?)
<Cantide> http://www.news24.com/Technology/News/Microsofts-Steve-Ballmer-to-retire-20130823
<Kilos> on idiot box news they were wondering who would take over and if ms would break up
<Cantide> i don't think MS will collapse just yet
<Cantide> Apple will before them, i think
<SilverCode> Apple haev too much money to collapse
<SilverCode> *have
<Cantide> true
<SilverCode> they could probably keep trying new things for the next 10 years hoping something sticks before they run out of money
<Cantide> but they would shut down if they were running at a loss with no end in sight
<Cantide> ah, true that
<Cantide> i had the pleasure of sitting with two apple fanboys last night
<Cantide> trying to justify some of the apple lunacy
<Cantide> i was sure to let that conversation die :D
<SilverCode> I find myself surrounded by Apple fanboys often, but thankfully their fanboism has died down a little since they lost their God
<SilverCode> but it still ammuses me when I show them something like KDE Connect on my Android Phone + KDE Desktop, and they have to try stifle their excitement and pretend they dont care
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> I recently had a somebody getting really excited about icloud and being able to install software across devices
<Cantide> SilverCode, haha :)
<magespawn> bbl fish time
<Cantide> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/1236039_631165816915131_955571496_n.jpg
<magespawn> Cantide: happy cat
<theblazehen> hey guys, maaz coffee please
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> y eyes hurt :(
<theblazehen> My*
<Kilos> i see peeps dont even check if there is such a channel as #linux-studies
<Kilos> what you been looking at
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> 60Hz CRT
<theblazehen> there is #linux-tutorials,which redirects to #nixtuts
<Kilos> sit further back
<theblazehen> Not helping. Better at 70.2 Hz, but netbook won't support
<Kilos> this studies channel is our own controlled by kbmonkey
<Kilos> he did the work
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> just saysing that people may find -tuts easier than -studies
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, define tuts
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about tuts. Maybe you meant Tut, nuts, tut, tutsi, guts, tues, tums, tutu, uts, tts or tsts?
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<theblazehen> tutorials
<Kilos> we started off with high hopes for LPI
<Kilos> do you have the manual
<theblazehen> manual?
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<theblazehen> nope
<Vince_0> there's been a revision in LPI1 from mid 2012 - 
<theblazehen> Will get later, on desktop. Can't scroll properly here. Too laggy
<Kilos> get it then , sooner or later it will be done
<theblazehen> k
<Kilos> you can write the exam and be qualified
<theblazehen> Awesome
<theblazehen> How much does it cost to write?
<Kilos> recognised world wide
<Kilos> whatever the varsity or test centre will cost
<Vince_0> R1125 per exam x2 - ish at pearsonvue test center 
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Kilos> ty Vince_0 
<Vince_0> kk, I'm busy practicing 
<Vince_0> it's not as easy as I thought
<theblazehen> ah hey Vince_0 
<Kilos> good man
<Vince_0> need to get 70% to pass
<Kilos> i gotta go rest a while
<Kilos> oh Vince_0 where do i join your lug lists
<Kilos> before i forget again
<Vince_0> I'm not sure - I can check member list
<Vince_0> theblazehen, check these blogs about details for comptia Linux+, LPI1 and Novel certs in one
<Vince_0> http://www.ceyhunkirmizitas.net/linux/linux-certification-pass-only-2-exams-then-get-comptia-linux-lpi-lpic-1-novell-cla-and-novell-dcts/
<Vince_0> http://greg.porter.name/wordpress/?p=1137
<Vince_0> Kilos, kilosblunt?
<theblazehen> thanks Vince_0 
<Kilos-> ai!
<theblazehen> DC?
<Kilos-> hey?
<theblazehen> DicConnected?
<Kilos-> sorry was disconnected
<Kilos-> lol ya
<Kilos-> but modem never showed it
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Kilos-> oh theblazehen have you joined ours?
<theblazehen> oUR lug?
<Kilos-> our mailing list
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos-> good
<Kilos-> how come you arent tuning your buddies to join us here
<Vince_0> meeting tonight!
<Kilos-> yes Vince_0 
<theblazehen> Kilos-, I try, but they never really stay
<Kilos> washouts
<theblazehen> docs.google.com
<Vince-0> at least everyone uses mail so the mail-lists should be first option for contact
<theblazehen> oop[s
<Kilos> Vince-0, where do i join your lug lists please
<Kilos> mage forgot me
<Vince-0> Durban LUG, I see a kilosblunt there already
<Kilos> oh  that was the addy that opened when i last joined g+
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> there must be more there too
<Vince-0> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/dbnlug
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> that g+ google is painful
<Vince-0> yep, bit too social
<Vince-0> not really for organising
<Kilos> you can see ms had a finger in the pie there
<Kilos> ok just added kilosblunt to thunderbird, will see if you peeps mail
<Kilos> inetpro, jaag hulle vanaand
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> by die skool vergadering man
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> why?
<magespawn> Vince-0: that is handy info about the linux exam and novell cert ty
<Kilos> so that you dont miss our meet. we need your input
<Kilos> even though the more you put in the worse my head hurts
<Kilos> now i go rest
<Vince-0> magespawn, kk - 
<Vince-0> im out! bbl
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> see you at the meeting, later all
<kbmonkey> yeehaa
<Kilos> lo monkey
<kbmonkey> lo grams
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> hehe
<kbmonkey> did you rest Kilos ?
<Kilos> a while yeah ty
<Kilos> will lurk tonight
<kbmonkey> that is nice
<kbmonkey> i had to make dinner and did washing
<Kilos> na didnt help
<kbmonkey> awe
<Kilos> good lad
<kbmonkey> it helps even to lie down even if you dont sleep
<Kilos> its all this new stuffs messing up the head
<Kilos> need to play freecell only for a week
<kbmonkey> the card game? that is a fun one!
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> man, this google chrome render bug is so annoying! I hope this update fixes it
<Kilos> methinks meet might stretch time a bit tonight
<kbmonkey> why do you say that Kilos ? it starts at 8 right? we moved the time up as I remember
<Cantide> oh, 8 now? 'o'
<Kilos> 19.30
<Cantide> whew :)
<Kilos> oh is it at 8pm
<Cantide> ._.
<Kilos> i forget
<Cantide> i hope i'll still be here then
<Kilos> have looked at minutes
<magespawn> evening
<Kilos> hope they updated
<Cantide> keen to hear more about the python programming plan '<
<Kilos> hi magespawn is meet a 8
<magespawn> inetpro: suggested it, so that lug people can join
<Kilos> Cantide, you got the book yet?
<magespawn> yes Kilos 
<Cantide> book? >_> the one from the mailing list?
<Cantide> unfortunately not..
<Kilos> wait
<Cantide> now is not really a good time for me to invest time in something :/
<Kilos> Maaz, google byte of python
<Maaz> Kilos: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://swaroopch.com/notes/python/ :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/read/ :: "Byte Array Objects — Python v2.7.5 documentation" http://docs.python.org/2/c-api/bytearray.html ::
<Maaz> "A Byte of Python by Swaroop C.H. - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs ..." http://www.goodrea…
<Kilos> there Cantide you can start
<Kilos> its quite easy in the beginning
<magespawn> Cantide: why? anybody would think you are going overseas or something
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> magespawn, touche :p
<Kilos> oh my and i told peeps 19.30
<kbmonkey> my google reminder issued by the group says 8pm, the G+ event page says 7pm, lol
<Cantide> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/1185220_632316993466680_2074991583_n.jpg
<Cantide> amidoinitrite?
<Kilos> Cantide, never stop learning man
<magespawn> better early than late
<kbmonkey> books are not so nice for coding - they become outdated in a year :(
<Kilos> byteof python is not too hard once you figured idle out
<Cantide> sure, but if i start now, i have a few weeks, then a few weeks / months with no pc...
<Cantide> and i will have a lot of other things to keep me busy preparing to leave soon :/
<Kilos> why no pc?
<Cantide> not taking my PC with me - just the HDD
<kbmonkey> wat? big snake o_O
<Cantide> then i'll build a new one there after a few paychecks :p
<Cantide> might get a laptop in the meantime
<Kilos> look for a cheap lappy
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> must be cheaper there
<Cantide> i hate windows though :/
<Cantide> will have to format it
<Kilos> and use your drive externally
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i have thought of this :)
<magespawn> esquire has one with no os
<Cantide> a requirement is also a Korean keyboard.. so..
<Cantide> anyway, i will check it out over there :p
<magespawn> can't help with that one
<Cantide> i should be staying quite close to the electronics district
<Kilos> they will surely have them there with korean and peeps keys
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> i have a friend that worked for LG, so i think she can help with cheap laptops
<Kilos> or make a remastersys dvd of your system now and boot from that with any pc
<Cantide> but she left Korea for a while -.-
<Cantide> heh
<Cantide> could do :p
<Cantide> but i want my HDD anyway
<Cantide> so i will just keep it until i get a chance to build a new one
<kbmonkey> Cantide, you will like this - http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/File:Windows-freebsd.jpg
 * Cantide clicks
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> nice :D
<kbmonkey> butterfly suit wtf?! :D
<Kilos> wb theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Ty Kilos 
<theblazehen> XDMX is a POS
<theblazehen> Meeting in an hour?
<Kilos> 8 pm
<theblazehen> k
<Kilos> i forgot time was changed too
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> ah :/
<theblazehen> Phone usually reminds me 1 hour ahead
<kbmonkey> yar, which lug people was it again Kilos ?
<Kilos> hmm... not the durbs peeps
<Kilos> you know the minutes to the last meet
<kbmonkey> the folks up north perhaps
<Kilos> josie peeps?
<nuvolari> o/ hello's :D
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey, theblazehen 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari wt
<theblazehen> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> and, Cantide, magespawn, Vince-0 
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
 * nuvolari wets the floor like a little excited puppy
<nuvolari> RMS is coming to town!
<theblazehen> I know!
<theblazehen> I'm going to see him!
<nuvolari> hmm, I need to look up the location
<theblazehen> Lol nuvolari when I first heard about it I was like a teen girl with justin bieber tickets :p
<theblazehen> nuvolari, got tickets?
<nuvolari> lol theblazehen!
<nuvolari> theblazehen: well, I've registered for the event here in KZN
<nuvolari> not tickets per se
 * nuvolari prods Vince-0
<theblazehen> ah ok
<nuvolari> do we get tickets?
<theblazehen> need tickets for jhb
<theblazehen> http://sfd-jhb-2013.eventbrite.com/
<nuvolari> theblazehen: send joburgers down here if they are out of tickets over there
<theblazehen> Still got tickets here
<nuvolari> ok, so what questions would not be greeted with his cold response? 
<Cantide> hey nuvolari :)
<theblazehen> nuvolari, ?
<nuvolari> the last time I've listened to a podcast, I thought to myself to maybe never ask him something :P
<Cantide> oh yeah, when is the event here in SA?
<theblazehen> Cantide, 31 AUG for jhb
<nuvolari> Cantide: you're here in Kzn right?
<theblazehen> Cantide, softwarefreedom.co.za has dates
<nuvolari> Sept. 6th here in KZN
<Cantide> ouch
<Cantide> i should be able to make that =)
<nuvolari> Cantide: http://rms-durban.eventbrite.com/
<kbmonkey> thanks nuvolari !
<Cantide> thanks :)
 * kbmonkey add agenda item
<Kilos> yo queery 
<nuvolari> howdy queery 
<theblazehen> hi queery 
<Kilos> meet starts at 20.00
<queery> Hi all
<queery> Oh common! 
<Kilos> werent you at the last meeting
<theblazehen> Lol queery, also got wrong time
<queery> Hmmm
<queery> No
 * theblazehen points to kilos
<nuvolari> wha hey? 
<nuvolari> oh
<Kilos> thats where dates and time was changed
<queery> I c
<Kilos> point at kbmonkey he shoulda corrected me inna mail
<queery> Let me change the calender
<Kilos> queery, wasnt it chaqnged for you peeps
<queery> Ok so last or 4th Monday? 
<Kilos> yip
<nuvolari> which yip?
<queery> No that's a question 
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> 4th
<queery> Ah
<queery> Ok now the calender don't show nothin
<queery> I'm confused 
<Kilos> yo smile 
<Cantide> hey smile :)
<queery> Oh wait I was on wrong week
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> hi smile 
<Kilos> theblazehen, you and smile are about the same size
<smile> hi :D
<theblazehen> Kilos, how?
<queery> I see the One from Ubuntu-ZA was changed my personal one was wrong (why do I have that? 
<Kilos> age wise
<Kilos> if im not mistook
<theblazehen> ah. How old is smile?
<Kilos> young
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> oh lol
<queery> The g+ time is 7
<smile> 18, why? :D
<Kilos> i forget if he finished school yet
<theblazehen> Just wondering
<nuvolari> uuugh! how much is a proper chair?
<smile> not yet :D three years to go
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> i think the pro also forgot queery 
<Kilos> was his suggestion to change it so it would suit lug peeps
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, have you grabbed some seatings from RMS yet on that site link you gave?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I have to verify with Vince-0 
<nuvolari> I think I registered via the dlug website
<kbmonkey> I'll love to attend! will need to find out about lifts.
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: you can grab a lift with me
<nuvolari> I'm taking half day leave
<kbmonkey> my car's battery is dead - I will appreciate that a lot nuvolari :D
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: cool!
<Cantide> i want to go..
<kbmonkey> we can get lost together finding the place ;)
<Cantide> don't think i want to go alone though -.-
<nuvolari> I'm not sure at what time I'm going, but people from work said I need to go early otherwise traffic will be a mess
<Cantide> yeah
<kbmonkey> indeed, I think the exact same
<kbmonkey> traffic starts up around 4pm
<kbmonkey> so before that
<Vince-0> haai
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, What time does it start in dbn
<theblazehen> hi Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> the page says 5pm theblazehen 
<nuvolari> haai Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> hai Vince-0 
<Vince-0> http://rms-durban.eventbrite.com/ for the UKZN register
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, K thx. Going to jhb anyway, starts at 9
<Vince-0> http://durbanlinux.org.za/?page_id=10 for the LUG register
<nuvolari> Vince-0: should the eventbrite page show if I'm registered? I'm not sure if I completed the form on the dlug website... I know I was busy filling it out, but whether I submitted is a guess :P
<Vince-0> the confirm page is broken on durbanlinux
<Vince-0> you're there
<Vince-0> about 100 people so far!
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> wow
<nuvolari> that's great
<Cantide> cool~
<theblazehen> nuvolari, should send you a pdf in the mail
<Cantide> maybe i will go, and meet you guys there?
 * Cantide doesn't want to spend 3 or 4 hours alone
<Cantide> haha
<kbmonkey> registered, thanks :)
<theblazehen> Who else is going to jhb one as well?
<Cantide> >_>
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: what time will you get off?
<nuvolari> Cantide: depending on the time of arrival, we can hang out
<Kilos> hi smile 
<nuvolari> oh hi SmilyBorg_h 
<Cantide> yay
<Kilos> SmilyBorg_h, 
<SmilyBorg_h> Hey all
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, I can get off any time after 1pm. is that okay?
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: cool, I'll be leaving by 12:00-12:30
<kbmonkey> hai SmilyBorg !
<nuvolari> is there stuff to do on campus in the case we get there early and find ourselves thumb-tumbling?
<SmilyBorg> hey kbmonkey :-)
<Cantide> nuvolari, go across the road to the driving range haha
<kbmonkey> in fact I can make it 12 even, just realized that is lunch time :p
<nuvolari> Cantide: cool! I'll go on a golf-cart run :P
<Cantide> lol
<kbmonkey> lol
<nuvolari> that's the most fun I believe golf can provide
<Cantide> it's just a driving range though :/ no course there
<smile> :S
 * smile hugs Cantide
<Cantide> 'o'
 * Cantide is hugged by smile 'o'
<Cantide> there is also a KFC very close to UKZN
<Cantide> i know i will be hungry between 5 pm and 7 pm
<nuvolari> good idea! I'll be missing lunch at work
<Cantide> so snacking before would help >.<
<kbmonkey> apparently there will be eats provided. I hear RMS is baking muffins.
<Cantide> oh~~
<Cantide> :p
<nuvolari> we should do a picnic :P
<Kilos> yum snacking on kfc is good
<kbmonkey> gimme a nice bowl of strawberries anytime!
<Cantide> >.<
<Kilos> with cream
<Cantide> this is starting to sound better and better
<kbmonkey> bettetter?
<theblazehen> Agreed Cantide 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you should try growing your own there
<Kilos> inna pot
<Cantide> the mostest betterest
<nuvolari> ok, I located UKZN on google maps at last
<Cantide> Kilos, in Durban? haha
<nuvolari> where exactly do we go?
<Cantide> nuvolari, I know where it is
<Kilos> yeah
<Cantide> i mean i know where UKZN is >.<
<Cantide> not too far from where i am
<Kilos> they quite hardy plants
<Cantide> DNB is too hot for the fruit though :/
<kbmonkey> they don't seem too hard in my blender >.<
<Kilos> i dunno
<Cantide> nuvolari, according to that events page they have yet to confirm the building
<magespawn> make  nice hanging decorations
<Kilos> go check at a nursery they will tell you
<nuvolari> ah, I missed that, thanks Cantide 
<Kilos> http://www.property24.com/articles/grow-your-own-succulent-strawberries/15084
<theblazehen> hey DarkSurferZA 
<Kilos> im sure theyll do well in durbs
<Kilos> yo DarkSurferZA 
<DarkSurferZA> Hi
<nuvolari> howdy DarkSurferZA 
<DarkSurferZA> Kilos, your nick sounds fimiliar
<theblazehen> DarkSurferZA, He always says
<theblazehen> hi
<Cantide> :D
<Kilos> we have chatted here before methinks
<DarkSurferZA> Thought so.
<DarkSurferZA> First time joining the ubuntu-za channel
<DarkSurferZA> Thought  i could get more involved
<Kilos> first time?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<DarkSurferZA> I am on the mailing list, but havent joined the IRC before
<Kilos> where are you and what do you do
<nuvolari> this is where things are happening
<Kilos> im sure we have chatted
<nuvolari> howdy charl 
<theblazehen> hi ChanServ 
<charl> hi, is the meeting now?
<Kilos> hi charl 
<theblazehen> hi charl*
<charl> oh only at 20:00
<Kilos> 8pm 
<theblazehen> charl nope not yet
<charl> hi Kilos, theblazehen 
<DarkSurferZA> A security consultant at an audit firm
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> brb
<DarkSurferZA> Not so much fun.Better hacking things at a bank
<kbmonkey> cool DarkSurferZA , welcome!
<theblazehen> wb charl 
<charl> thanks theblazehen 
<DarkSurferZA> Thanks kbmonkey
<DarkSurferZA> Kilos, where r u from?
<Kilos> pta
<kbmonkey> oh nuvolari it was ludum dare this past weekend (game coding compo)
<DarkSurferZA> Cool. Anyone here alsoon the ZaCon IRC?
<kbmonkey> what is ZaCon IRC DarkSurferZA ?
<superfly> I thought the meeting was at 19:30?
<Cantide> South African IRC network?
<charl> superfly: i thought so too apparently it changed
<superfly> eish, 20:00 is inconvenient
<charl> yeah man why move the time
<Cantide> yeah, i'm sleepy already ._.
<charl> hey Cantide :)
<Cantide> mosquitoes kept me up until 2 am last night .-.
<Cantide> hey charl :)
<kbmonkey> aah, infosec.. interesting!
<charl> i also had a mosquito in my apartment yesterday :(
<DarkSurferZA> ZaCon is the local hacker irc channel. Usually linux and hacking go together
<charl> fortunately it didn't bother or bite me
<charl> DarkSurferZA: which network?
<Cantide> i had a giant one that i could feel landing on me as i tried to sleep -.-
<Kilos> nope sorry superfly 
<charl> yeah this one also was huge
<charl> i was chasing it around but couldn't kill it
<kbmonkey> ya superfly, last time someone suggested to try that so the lug folks can join after their meet
<Cantide> also, tomorrow might be a really cool day, so i want to sleep early so it will come sooner :)
<charl> but that was just before i went to bed
<Cantide> charl, tough luck
<Cantide> hah, maybe it left you and flew to me -_-
<kbmonkey> Kilos, thinking about that - since the day changed to another monday does that not mean the time wont clash anymore?
<charl> lol
<charl> oh it's on atrum: http://zacon.org.za/irc.html
<Kilos> i dunno kbmonkey we must ask the pro
<DarkSurferZA> Crud, mosquitos already? Springtime is almost here
<Cantide> yeah :(
<Cantide> i will escape before summer :)
<Kilos> i think 30 mins was added so family peeps can first have some family and supper time
<kbmonkey> thanks for that DarkSurferZA, I think I'll check it out some time...
<kbmonkey> I am interested in crypto and security
<DarkSurferZA> Np
<DarkSurferZA> Any specific infosec speciality?
<kbmonkey> no, but I do implement cryptography and security models in the systems I develop at work. but nothing beyond the ordinary, yet
<DarkSurferZA> Cool.
<charl> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi charl 
<charl> how's the weather in poland
<charl> here it's an absolutely beautiful day today
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> it's still pretty good over here too
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<charl> psychicist: i assume you get much more sunshine in poland than us :P
<psychicist> charl, definitely :P
<charl> lol
<charl> big surprise :P
<psychicist> but winter is coming and it will also be tougher than back in the netherlands
<psychicist> hahaha
<charl> oh yes your winters are much more severe
<charl> when we get eastern wind we get german weather, clear skies but ice cold
<charl> in the winter
<superfly> kbmonkey: how secure are your servers?
<kbmonkey> superfly, well they are not Linux, so probably like swiss cheese XD
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> gotta pay those bills ;)
<psychicist> yeah
<nuvolari> sounds cheesy to me
<psychicist> hi bmg505 
<psychicist> hi superfly 
<psychicist> hmm
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, you don't understand... can I walk into your data centre and walk out with a server in my arms?
<psychicist> hi kbmonkey 
<superfly> hi psychicist
<DarkSurferZA> Lol.
<DarkSurferZA> I have seen this, and worse
<theblazehen> DarkSurferZA, mind sharing tales?
<psychicist> I'll be back later, I'm going out for dinner!
<charl> superfly: and if you don't do it, the nsa will do it for you :P
<superfly> kbmonkey: security is not just about protection against crackers and viruses
<kbmonkey> not likely superfly, it is a financial firm so security is tight. and the second server is hosted on site with a data center
<DarkSurferZA> Seen a windows NT server at a client once. The last year
<Kilos> enjoy psychicist 
<kbmonkey> * I mean at a server farm
<charl> DarkSurferZA: NT 4.0 ?!
<psychicist> thanks Kilos 
<DarkSurferZA> Was so secure cause my shellcode exploits wouldnt compile on it.
<DarkSurferZA> NT 4.0 sp4
<charl> lol
<charl> it's so old it's actually hard to exploit ?!
<charl> whow this would be a new problem
<Cantide> lol
<charl> last time i used nt was 13 years ago before moving to win2k
<DarkSurferZA> Had to pull out a cd from my graveyard to research libs and sys calls.
<Cantide> last time i used Windows was 5 years ago before moving to Ubuntu >_>
 * Cantide hides
<theblazehen> Cantide, no need to hide :P
<Cantide> nah, i'm a bit off topic :p
<DarkSurferZA> Last time i found a secure server, the power was off
<Cantide> lol
<kbmonkey> ha ha!
<kbmonkey> the only way to win is to not play, eh?
<DarkSurferZA> True
<theblazehen> relevant techcrunch.com/2013/04/14/nes-robot/‎
<DarkSurferZA> Or just apply common sense. As long as your competition loses worse than you, its the same as a win
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I just plug in the codes at work. but most of that OS has such insane defaults,it baffles me how it operates
<theblazehen> hi stegreen 
<Kilos> hi stegreen welcome to ubuntu-za
<DarkSurferZA> Easy, it operates badly. Seen ballmer resigned
 * kbmonkey hugs terminal
<kbmonkey> developers! developer! developers! that guy is creepy.
 * superfly last used Windows when XP was the latest and greatest
<DarkSurferZA> Made himself 768 million USD for resigning.Share price increased 7% after the announcement and he owns 330 million shares
<theblazehen> Good choice :)
<superfly> he might have made more if he'd resigned earlier :-P
<kbmonkey> no comment or else it will be too rude ;)
<theblazehen> lol kbmonkey 
<DarkSurferZA> Step 1 drive company into the ground. Step 2, get lots of cheap shares. Step 3, resign and watch the share price increase
<kbmonkey> 4. ??? 5. profit!
<theblazehen> skip 4
<magespawn> 4. Laugh all the way to the bank
<DarkSurferZA> How to make millions - steve ballmer. Best seller btw
<Cantide> lol
<DarkSurferZA> Found it ridiculous that he is the second highest shareholder in microsoft
<magespawn> obvious, he knew what he was doingg
<DarkSurferZA> Obvioushim and bill were buddies
<DarkSurferZA> Soz, my space bar doesnt register if u hit the side of it
<magespawn> no worries
<theblazehen> My "M" Won't if I hit on on the top
<kbmonkey> tell me you do not detect a slight hint of psychosis in ballmer - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvsboPUjrGc
<charl> complete maniac
<DarkSurferZA> Slight as in slight, or slight as in I am being so sarcastic right now
<superfly> Seriously, either 19:30 or 20:30. 20:00 is bed time for the kids, I cannot be at the meeting.
<magespawn>  no he is rich therefore eccentric not crazy
<Kilos> well change it tonight superfly 
<Kilos> maybe 8.30 is good hey?
<kbmonkey> yes we'll change it tonight
<Kilos> kbmonkey, have you got the link for the minutes
<kbmonkey> you can check back in after superfly, we may still be going
<magespawn> that is also good for me
<kbmonkey> I do Kilos 
<Kilos> meet starts in 5
<Kilos> good man
<charl> talking about security, i was just watching the latest episodeof hak5, they are talking about the usb rubber ducky
<charl> http://www.usbrubberducky.com/
<kbmonkey> going to make some tea then...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<queery> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<queery> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> queery: Alrighty
<theblazehen> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you theblazehen
<charl> another awesome project: https://wifipineapple.com/
<DarkSurferZA> Usb attacks emulating keyboards is the new best thing. Havent seen this one yet, but it will make epic corp malware
<theblazehen> lol http://pastebin.com/z78yQY4Z
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry, there aren't any more cups left
<nuvolari> :'(
<nuvolari> Maaz: tequila-shot please
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<kbmonkey> lol
<queery> Wait Maaz has a limit? 
<theblazehen> 4 cups
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey, charl, Kilos and queery!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<queery> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
<theblazehen> Maaz ty
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> You are welcome theblazehen
<nuvolari> lagging :-/
<theblazehen> maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome theblazehen
<theblazehen> maaz ty again ?
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sorry...
<nuvolari> badly
<kbmonkey> alrighty, let's start eh..
<charl> ok it's time for the meeting
<queery> Yes please
<charl> get the show on the road
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly Ubuntu-ZA IRC meet
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<queery> Been waiting a week and one hour :p
<nuvolari> yeah... running late
<nuvolari> oh fudge!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Introductions and welcome
<Maaz> Current Topic: Introductions and welcome
<charl> los gehts
<queery> Maaz in dewald
<Maaz> queery: What?
<kbmonkey> hello everyone, welcome to the meeting!
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<queery> Maaz I am dewald
<Maaz> queery: Okay
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<kbmonkey> please introduce yourself to the resident bot Maaz 
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Henderson
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay
<queery> Autocorrect.... 
<SmilyBorg> Maaz: I am Una Karlsen
<Maaz> SmilyBorg: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<DarkSurferZA> Maaz, I am Cailan Sacks
<Maaz> DarkSurferZA: Okay
<SmilyBorg> Maaz: thats ma'am
<Maaz> SmilyBorg: Huh?
<SmilyBorg> silly bot
<kbmonkey> it is not sensitive enough :)
<Cantide> Maaz, I am Karl Wortmann
<Maaz> Cantide: Yessir
<Kilos> haha @ SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> had to correct people last week. I'm semi-used to it, but it gets old
<kbmonkey> okay all, so what usually happens is we have and agenda and just talk about stuff. sometimes Kilos brings waffles.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> excuse my typos, I type faster than this ssh connection can move the bytes
<kbmonkey> our agenda for tonight lives at: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/623/detail/
<kbmonkey> I will give a minute for that to sink in
 * kbmonkey sips tea
<Kilos> superfly, do you prefer 8.30?
<kbmonkey> I added this new item:
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Admin
<Maaz> Current Topic: Admin
<kbmonkey> Meeting Times - what says everybody on this?
<Kilos> whatever suits the fly best
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<kbmonkey> we listen to the people with kids - it is a lot of time management from what I hear!
<theblazehen> agreed kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> the fly suggested 8:30 or 7:30, I have no issues with either
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<Kilos> if 7.30 he has to go at 8.00 anyway so i think 8.30 better
<nuvolari> what's wrong with the webz tonight :/-/
 * nuvolari cries in the corner
<theblazehen> nuvolari, why?
<theblazehen> Fine here
<nuvolari> vodacom is up to no good
<nuvolari> tried for like 9 minutes to get connected again
<theblazehen> ah. Wired line here
<stegreen> whois nuvolari
<nuvolari> its me
<queery> Can we go on
<nuvolari> :P
<kbmonkey> okay, I dont see anyone objecting to 8:30pm meeting times
<nuvolari> waaait
<kbmonkey> lets give it a test run
<nuvolari> why so late?
<kbmonkey> ...lol
<kbmonkey> the fly has to put the kids to bed at 8pm 
<Kilos> and pro
 * kbmonkey greps the last logs...
<Cantide> neither time will help me soon T-T
<Kilos> and magespawn 
<queery> Ok 830 next time
<nuvolari> okay... it's 30 mins past my bed time
<queery> Say I? 
<Kilos> cool
<queery> I
<nuvolari> :P
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> wb
<inetpro> good evening
<kbmonkey> okay, the logs show that our date coincided with the JoziLUG meetings
<Kilos> new meeting time is 20.30 inetpro 
<inetpro> wow, that sounds even better than 20:00
<kbmonkey> so since we changed our day, we can go back to 7:30 time if we like?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> +1 from me
<queery> Then we have 30 min for a meeting... 
<Kilos> nuvolari, have more coffee
<kbmonkey> how is that queery ?
<inetpro> you guys finished already?
<queery> 8 is when the kids need to be put to bed
<Kilos> 8.30 till all done
<kbmonkey> understood - sorry
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<queery> I was talking about if the time was 730
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> 8.30 +1
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Meeting time moved to 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Meeting time moved to 20:30
<queery> Ok neeeeeext 
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> +2
<kbmonkey> thanks queery ;)
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<kbmonkey> the log for this lives at: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-07-15-17-31-55.txt
<inetpro> hmm... still not much that happened on G+
<kbmonkey> We agreed to put more events up on G+
<kbmonkey> inetpro, because we need more events ;)
<magespawn> ah well then, the events have to be organised first than
<magespawn> then
<kbmonkey> and keep in mind software freedom day, which is in 25 days and is an event!
<kbmonkey> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<queery> Well.... 
<inetpro> at least we have seen a lot of hypoe around SFD
<queery> It's a day
<inetpro> hype*
<queery> An event needs to be organised 
<inetpro> let's hope that we'll see the people going in numbers
<theblazehen> Hope so. 
<theblazehen> Estimate at how many people?
<kbmonkey> for durbs myself and nuvolari and Vince-0 will need to throw around some ideas - I foresee cake
<Vince-0> Maaz: I'm Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Huh?
<Cantide> if i am here, i will join :)
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart lool
<Maaz> Vince-0: Righto
<kbmonkey> cool Cantide !
<Cantide> '-'
<kbmonkey> and bomberman agreed to update the google calendar
<kbmonkey> I don't think bomberman is here tonight
<SmilyBorg> Hopefully I'll make it for Software Freedom Day, but I'm having surgery next week so will be out of commision for a while
<Kilos> nope
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Event - software freedom day 2013
<Maaz> Current Topic: Event - software freedom day 2013
<Kilos> good luck SmilyBorg 
<queery> Is there something in jhb
<magespawn> SmilyBorg: get a wheel chair
<charl> all the best SmilyBorg !
<kbmonkey> we will think of you SmilyBorg :]
<Kilos> queery, yes
<SmilyBorg> thanks folks
<DarkSurferZA> Good luck man. Hope it aint too bad
<Kilos> theblazehen, give queery the link
<theblazehen> queery http://sfd-jhb-2013.eventbrite.com/
<queery> Dankie
<Kilos> DarkSurferZA, mam not man
<SmilyBorg> nothing too major, just might not be able to drive for a few weeks
<queery> Naaaas
<DarkSurferZA> My bad. Was wrong once before so i expected to make another mistake at some stage
<Kilos> lol
<charl> DarkSurferZA: happens to everyone online :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Durban team to plan SFD: kbmonkey, nuvolari, Vince-0 
<Maaz> Agreed: Durban team to plan SFD: kbmonkey, nuvolari, Vince-0
<inetpro> queery: the controversial yet very interesting Richard Stallman will be at SFD in JHB
<Kilos> i thought the hen was a chick once too
<theblazehen> Lol Kilos, why?
<kbmonkey> any CT and JHB peeps who would like to plan something for SFD?
<Kilos> hen
<Kilos> should be rooster
<theblazehen> Kilos, ah. kbmonkey such as?
<queery> inetpro: weë will try and be there
<queery> Is it on g+ yet? 
 * inetpro not sure whether I can make it yet
<inetpro> queery: no
<kbmonkey> just pointing out, that RMS is not appearing during SFD
<DarkSurferZA> The internet is thankfully un-sexed, and therefore cannot slap me across the table just now
<inetpro> well not on ubuntu-za's g+
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, He's not?
<magespawn> Vince-0: is RMS still coming to Durban?
<queery> Please create an event on g+ and fb
<Vince-0> http://durbanlinux.org.za/?page_id=18 RSVP page
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, why?
<queery> Easier to share
<kbmonkey> the date does not match up theblazehen, he appears a month before SFD, so perhaps he is going to discuss it
<Vince-0> OR UKZN register http://rms-durban.eventbrite.com/
<Vince-0> So far there are about 100 people
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, ah yes
<kbmonkey> should give some good insight to plan an event though :]
<Vince-0> RMS Jo'burg is at Wits - official page here: http://softwarefreedom.co.za/
<inetpro> oops, and I didn't even realise that SFD is actually only on 21 September
<kbmonkey> nobody else for planning a SFD event?
<Vince-0> the dates couldn't have coincided for RMS tour
<queery> Is anyone putting all the on the Ubuntu-ZA site? 
<inetpro> queery: well we didn't arrange any of it
<queery> So? 
<queery> We can promote it
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic RMS talks
<Maaz> Current Topic: RMS talks
<theblazehen> true queery 
<theblazehen> Just in time!
<queery> Arn't we activists for software freedom? 
<inetpro> sure
<kbmonkey> so if you havenot yet hurd (he he) Richard Stallman is appearing in SA
<kbmonkey> for the durban registration, you can visit Register for the event at http://durbanlinux.org.za/?page_id=18
 * kbmonkey looks for the other region links...
<inetpro> queery: I just don't want to take away from existing registered events on g+
<queery> Please send all links and info to rmsinfo@queery.co.za
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile 
<inetpro> will confuse people
<kbmonkey> for JHB registration one can visit http://sfd-jhb-2013.eventbrite.com/
<queery> Ok then at least post the links in one spot
<inetpro> that seems like a better idea
<inetpro> anyone who has links is welcome to ask me to post on our ubuntu-za profiel
<queery> Or send it to Dewaldisalazyass@queery.co.za and I'll post it on Ubuntu-ZA 
<kbmonkey> is there a Cape Town registration link?
<inetpro> profile*
<DarkSurferZA> Soz guys. Gtg now. Promised family I would only be an hour. Will idle and log. Chat to you guys later. Hopefully i am online more
<magespawn> cool DarkSurferZA
<kbmonkey> come again DarkSurferZA 
<inetpro> and that counts for any future events, if you feel that an event or info is relevant to ubuntu-za feel free to highlight and talk to me
<queery> I can't copy from g+...... 
<Kilos> cheers DarkSurferZA dont be a stranger
<DarkSurferZA> Ty. Cheers.
<queery> @#?£!#@ g+
 * kbmonkey can't find the CT RMS link
<queery> On Google plus just search for it
<queery> "a free digital society" 
<nuvolari> ok, I give up
<Kilos> wassup nuvolari ?
<kbmonkey> while I wait for G+ to load, any ideas for activities on SFD?
<nuvolari> I missed nearly all of the meeting
<magespawn> nuvolari: internet not showing you the love?
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> magespawn: yeah, we're in a love-hate relationship at this stage
<Kilos> get 8ta man
<nuvolari> it loves to hate me
<magespawn> lol
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, I depleted my 60Gb bundle in 4 months :-/
<Kilos> wow
<nuvolari> so I have a truckload of data for after 23:00
<nuvolari> :P
<queery> http://www.fsf.org/events/20130906-capetown
<nuvolari> it still worked out cheaper than what I used to pay per month
<Kilos> we can make meets at 11.30
<kbmonkey> The CT RMS event details live at http://www.fsf.org/events/20130906-capetown
<nuvolari> lol
 * Kilos hides
<nuvolari> that's a plan oom Kilos !
<magespawn> nothing from my side kbmonkey
<queery> kbmonkey: snap
<queery> And no oom kilos
<nuvolari> crackle, pop?
<magespawn> i am too far away
<kbmonkey> I'm thinking a 2 hour hackathon to make free software
<kbmonkey> or a game tourney - hotseat style
<queery> So agreed all links will be sent to me? 
<theblazehen> good idea kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I will email those queery. 
<kbmonkey> to the list
<queery> Please cc me
<kbmonkey> sure :)
<queery> Thanx
<kbmonkey> good good. I think we move on?
<queery> NEEEEXT
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Linux studies
<Maaz> Current Topic: Linux studies
<queery> :p
<kbmonkey> The #linux-studies channel is resurrected.
<queery> So wanna do that
<kbmonkey> a quick history: the channel was created as a study group for stuff
<queery> But time and money and where? 
<kbmonkey> money is not so much needed if you have a pc
<magespawn> just a study group to go through the LPIC 101 
<kbmonkey> there are plenty of online resources
<magespawn> i wouldn't mind organising time etc
<kbmonkey> who was it that resurrected this by the way?
<queery> Yea lpic... 
<kbmonkey> I tried roganizing this last time, I moved cities and lost connectivity and it turned out not too good
<kbmonkey> now seems a better time :)
<magespawn> came about because of wanting to learn python from various people, me and Kilos, then thought it mught be better to start with the os
<queery> Where do I find out where to take them and how much they are? 
<magespawn> s/mught/might
<Kilos> queery, ?
<kbmonkey> Id be happy to help too. it should be a group effort
<magespawn> queery: i think the exam is about R1200 but stand under correction
<Kilos> what do you wanna find
<queery> See money
<magespawn> maybe we could organise all the links on the wiki
<kbmonkey> those details can be talked about within the group
<magespawn> some of the dlug guys posted links on their mailing list to some more resources
<Kilos> dont worry about the exam yet. classes havent even started yet
<queery> Cool but maybe also put on webpage as a page
<Vince-0> I have the info
<kbmonkey> the wiki we have for it is at http://linux-studies.za.net
<magespawn> like i say i do niot mind be the coordinator for this
<queery> Do I have to take classes? 
<kbmonkey> courtesey of superfly hosting inc :)
<Vince-0> see these two blog posts about getting Comptia Linux+, LPI1 and Novel CLA(?) certs
<Vince-0> http://www.ceyhunkirmizitas.net/linux/linux-certification-pass-only-2-exams-then-get-comptia-linux-lpi-lpic-1-novell-cla-and-novell-dcts/
<Vince-0> http://greg.porter.name/wordpress/?p=1137
<magespawn> Vince-0: what was link from dlug? in the list?
<kbmonkey> *notes links down for later*
<kbmonkey> queery, the course material is free. you can opt for trainer led classes, those cost quite a sum, or you can self study. our group is self study
<Vince-0> you want the latest version of materials, LPI1 was revised mid 2012
<kbmonkey> if you feel you are not confident at the end, you can always take a course
<Vince-0> or latest 2009? http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/programs/lpic-1
<kbmonkey> I suggest join the channel #linux-studies for a chat around this
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I would say just go ahead and try make #linux-studies work
<inetpro> lots of potential there, though it will always be difficult to keep everyone on the same track
<kbmonkey> all these kinds of question queery we must note down into the wiki. it is good to have others ask the questions we do not think of 
<queery> Agreed
<kbmonkey> I dont see it as too linear - you dont have to all stay on the same trackexactly
<queery> magespawn: can you keep an eye on the wiki? 
<magespawn> sure no problem
<queery> :D dankie oom
<magespawn> kbmonkey: those who are more advanced can help those behind
<kbmonkey> thanks for this magespawn :) we can even throw in some extra beginner programming if anyone wants
<kbmonkey> exactly :)
<theblazehen> good idea kbmonkey 
<magespawn> bash and then python
<theblazehen> Agree with magespawn 
<kbmonkey> I am in the studies channel whenever I am online (not away)
<kbmonkey> we just need to kick up some dirt and talk about it a bit more
<magespawn> Vince-0: may I post the link from the dlug mailing list?
<queery> Cool in the channel 
<Vince-0> ? gogo
<magespawn> http://www.ict-innovation.fossfa.net/wiki/public-wiki/foss-certification-training-material/lpi-training-materials-and-practice-testing-engines
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<kbmonkey> great but want to keep the irc meet a reasonable time. we can chat about this in detail at the other place 
<magespawn> agreed
<kbmonkey> lots of good links here, I'm grabbing them all for the wiki
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I suggest arranging a fixed meeting on a regular basis at #linux-studies
<queery> Agreed
<kbmonkey> I was more thinking to pop in once a day or every other day at a certain time
<queery> Is this the last topic? 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: sure
<kbmonkey> for casual talk, a schedule is a good idea!
<kbmonkey> yes last topic
<kbmonkey> I vote to close off the meeting 
<inetpro> +1
<Kilos> second
<magespawn> +3
<kbmonkey> all interested learners: let us discuss this more after?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic elect next chair and closing comments
<Maaz> Current Topic: elect next chair and closing comments
<magespawn> in #linux-studies?
<Kilos> cool
<kbmonkey> yes, in the studies channel.
<kbmonkey> I invite everyone interested to hear more to join us!
<Kilos> interested peeps are there already
<kbmonkey> even if it is brief to decide a time too meet again
<Kilos> ty
<queery> 23 Sep 830 next meet
 * inetpro suggests kbmonkey as chair for next meeting
<Kilos> second
<queery> 3rde
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey good meet
<theblazehen> 4thd
<inetpro> hmm...
<kbmonkey> chair vote: me!
<kbmonkey> and Kilos second! ;)
<queery> Amen
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed next meeting on 24 Sep, chair: kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> err, I am sure I hit 23 there ;p
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting on 24 Sep, chair: kbmonkey
<inetpro> nee
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed next meeting on 23 Sep, chair: kbmonkey
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting on 23 Sep, chair: kbmonkey
<queery> Hah
<kbmonkey> can maaz correct?
<inetpro> no
<kbmonkey> oh fiddlestick, nevermind :)
<kbmonkey> thanks everyone!
<queery> Mkay
<kbmonkey> no worries, just select max(next date)
<inetpro> kbmonkey: the mistake is forever cast in stone :-)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-08-26-18-02-01.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-08-26-18-02-01.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-08-26-18-02-01.html
<queery> Lekker aand
<queery> Bye
<Kilos> cheers
<magespawn> thanks kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> cheers queery 
<kbmonkey> alright, updating agenda and creating our next one quickly
<Kilos> nuvolari, jy nog hier?
<Kilos> shame
<inetpro> kbmonkey: let me know when you've created the new agenda so I can change the topic above
<kbmonkey> inetpro, http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/645/detail/
<inetpro> ty
<kbmonkey> we get stuck on reviewing previous minutes, don't we? like get carried away talking about thing we sposed to talk about later
<kbmonkey> lol
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 23 September 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/15qydfi || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> kbmonkey: true
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: and that is very typical in everyday meetings as well
<kbmonkey> it is! happens every day at work 
<charl> yeah but it's necessary but you can't just drop everything after the meeting
<charl> after the meeting there are action points for people and they need to go out and execute those
<charl> sorry don't know what you call action points in english
<theblazehen> ooh http://www.vimperator.org/vimperator
<kbmonkey> tasks :_)
<Kilos> charl, you not doing the study bit?
<kbmonkey> i love vimperator
<theblazehen> Great kbmonkey  :) I'm still learning
<theblazehen> Used to use sublime text
<Cantide> good night 'o'
<inetpro> kbmonkey: thanks for sitting in the hot seat
<charl> Kilos: maybe i'll sit in but i have quite a bit of experience already
<Kilos> then you share man
<magespawn> charl: come be a mentor to the noobs
<charl> magespawn: cool i'm not sure if i'm good at teaching but i'll gladly sit in (when i can)
<charl> maybe i can give some tips :)
<magespawn> cool beans charl
<kbmonkey> tips are always good
<Kilos> charl, put #linux-studies in your client 
<Kilos> othewr wise youll never get there
<charl> hmm, just remind me on this channel when you guys start please
<charl> then i'll join if i forget
<charl> when i'm online is actually quite ad-hoc
<Kilos> ok
<Vince-0> slaaptyd!
<magespawn> i am off to bed now, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-27
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> greetings peeps
<Kilos> yo Superhuman 
<superfly> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> i hope 8.30 suits you better for meets
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<theblazehen> hi all
<Vince-0> Haai!
<theblazehen> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> 37 total yoh
<Vince-0> surp
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> hi theblazehen Vince-0 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Vince-0, your mailing list is a data hog
<Vince-0> it is? 
<Kilos> dont you peeps send/receive mails the normal way?
<Vince-0> I don't notice - also don't use the groups page
<Vince-0> Email summary/digest to my Inbox and I reply there
<Kilos> just login in and looking at first pages maile uses 3 meg
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Vince-0> Kilos, you should have digest/summary on to get it to your inbox rather than visiting the groups page
<Kilos> do i do that online there?
<Kilos> i use thunderbird with pop so i see all my mails here in my inbox
<Kilos> all list mails that is
<Kilos> hehe theblazehen have you started reading the LPI manual yet?
<Kilos> massive book
<Vince-0> yep, those two exams are not small
<Vince-0> took me about 2 months part time to summarize notes on just the first exam
<Kilos> will take the rest of my life i think
<theblazehen> not yet Kilos 
<Kilos> im only by irq's now
<Kilos> but they auto im sure
<Vince-0> Kilos, I see domdoner and kilosblunt
<Kilos> ya they both me
<theblazehen> trying out i3
<Kilos> domdonner was last year and blunt was when i tried to get there last week or so
<Kilos> i3?
<Kilos> dual core pc
<theblazehen> Kilos, nah, the window manager
<Vince-0> Kilos, so you've got no Email option set for either of those accounts. Would you like me to remove one and update for Email to abriged/digest/all emails ?
<Kilos> ah
<theblazehen> i3wm.org
<theblazehen> uses vi keys
<Kilos> yes please to domdonner
<Vince-0> ok do you want all mails or the digest?
<Kilos> i dunno whats the diffs
<Kilos> all mails from now on i think
<Vince-0> digest is once a day, all mails are immediate
<Kilos> ya immediate
<Vince-0> done! domdonner lol
<Kilos> hehe ty very much
<Kilos> now i can turn off the blunt one here
<Kilos> im with pcs like you would most likely be if someone gave you a stripped automatic gearbox and said sort it
<Vince-0> automatic yar
<Kilos> now you can mail your list an advertise the "coming soon " LPI classes on #linux-studies
<Vince-0> who uses those
<Kilos> peeps that are too lazy to change gears
<Vince-0> grannies
<Kilos> and some women find it easier
<Kilos> hehe i think the pros car is auto
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> grandpas
<Vince-0> theblazehen, here is the book I'm using 'cos it's up to date for the recent revision for LPI1 http://www.amazon.com/CompTIA-Linux-Study-Guide-LX0-101/dp/1118531744
<theblazehen> ty Vince-0 
<Kilos> isnt amazon stuff to buy?
<Vince-0> Its a good place to start but it won't include absolutely everything in the exam. The layout doesn't exactly follow the LPI objectives in order 
<Vince-0> yep
<Vince-0> you could start with the exam objectives on the lpi.org site and work from there using as much material you can find
<theblazehen> ty Vince-0 
<Kilos> isnt the book the monkey gave us up to date
<Kilos> it wgets lekker and free
<Vince-0> ya but it is a bit old for the newest revision, let me check the dates
<Kilos> all the foss and floss then you go buy a book
<Vince-0> ya to win the exam easier
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> it is a hell of a task creating your own notes to match the objectives
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but best way to remember stuff
<Kilos> writing down that is. not here on pc
<Vince-0> here's the addendum notes on the lpi wiki: http://wiki.lpi.org/wiki/LPIC-1
<Kilos> can i wget them or must i first go page to page
<Vince-0> looks like the latest revision published April 2009
<Vince-0> that's a wiki page, dunno if a wget will give you a usable page
<Kilos> ah
<Vince-0> I tried some of the practice exams linked on the lpi.org site - they're not that easy
<Vince-0> some tricky multiple choice and "type the command" questions
<nocware> morning!!
<Kilos> yo nocware 
<Kilos> ai!
<nocware> Been a while.
<Kilos> yeah where you been
<nocware> Jst had sme biz that kept me off.
<Kilos> and fingers got tired
<Kilos> all the shorthand
<nocware> A bit. 
<Kilos> hehe
<nocware> btw anyone know how to solve some error i keep getting about hd0 out of disk and then grub rescue loading??
<nocware> already tried re-installing grub.
<nocware> Didnt work
<Kilos> grub-pc
<Kilos> you using 13.04
<nocware> 12.04
<Kilos> ah thats easy then
<nocware> ReallY?
<nocware> hw
<Kilos> Maaz, google boot-repair for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to Repair GRUB2 When Ubuntu Won't Boot" http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/ :: "Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair :: "Restore/Reinstall/Repair Grub on Ubuntu 13.04 / 12.10 / 12.04 from ..." http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-
<Maaz> ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/ :: "installation - Cannot install Ubuntu 12.04 After Windows Insta…
<Kilos> use the top link
<Kilos> boot-repair fixes those probs if its not your drive crashing
<nocware> hvent tried boot repair.But i did use the terminal method n i still get those errors.
<Kilos> boot-repair is a great tool
<Kilos> fixes anything fixable
<Kilos> and if its probs in the boot sector the are other ugly tricks to keep drive going
<Kilos> you using 12.04 only or with win as well nocware ?
<nocware> Only Ubuntu 12.04
<nocware> no win
<Kilos> then go with boot repair
<Kilos> it even fixes dual boots
<Kilos> and can be run from a live cd as well
<nocware> My laptop boots, jst after rebooting a couple of times..
<Kilos> if you cant get past the grub prompt and use ctrl+alt+F@
<Kilos> boot-repair will fix it im sure
<Kilos> also what email client are you using?
<nocware> l'll try it.
<Kilos> its not big
<nocware> i dont use any e-mail clients...
<Kilos> if you add the repo as that link explains then run it probs are gone
<Kilos> ok. i had evo probs
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Hi Kilos  I greeted early this morning already
<Kilos> oh sorry, head full of learning
<Kilos> no place for memory
<barrydk> Thats good no problem, just dont want you guys to think im not greeting. 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Vince-0> its IRC, can't take offense over manners in text communications
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i thought they had dropped lilo
<Vince-0> from LPI? 
<Kilos> yeah
<Vince-0> I think there aren't specific config questions about it but just that you know it exists and its limitations
<Kilos> sure i read something about that last year
<Kilos> hmm...
<barrydk> Time to go enjoy the evening everyone
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '<
<Cantide> i ran into some bad luck :/
<Cantide> while on my mission to conquer Korea today, i managed to seize the car's engine T-T
<Cantide> so much for going to RMS next week :/
<Kilos> ouch
<Cantide> yeah T-T
<Cantide> the good news is that i received my contract, had it printed, signed it, and sent it with all my other documents via DHL to Korea
<Cantide> so by the end of the week, my VISA should be on its way :)
<Cantide> "Join us in 10mins at 2pm UTC for the opening Ubuntu Developer Summit session, including a keynote from Mark Shuttleworth - watch the video stream live at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21887/intro-and-keynote/"
<Squirm> #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i am there :)
<theblazehen> hi guys, maaz coffee on
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<theblazehen> Maaz http error 418
<Maaz> theblazehen: Excuse me?
<theblazehen> Maaz google http error 418
<Maaz> theblazehen: "List of HTTP status codes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes :: "Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol - Wikipedia, the free ..." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_Protocol :: "What is the story behind HTTP status code 418 - "I'm a Teapot ..." http://www.quora.com/What-
<Maaz> is-the-story-behind-HTTP-status-code-418-Im-a-Teapot :: "Stack Overflow returning HTTP err…
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen!
<theblazehen> t yMaaz
<theblazehen> ty Maaz
<theblazehen> hello theblazesbot
<theblazehen> wb theblazesbot
<theblazehen> hi nocware 
<kbmonkey> hello
<nocware> yeh theblazehen#
<nocware> kbmonkey
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn 
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 18 hours, 55 minutes and 40 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-08-26 22:40:42 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2013-08-23 14:52:55 SAST
<theblazesbot> i've gone
<nocware> So, Kilos when  i created a separate partition  for home the problem seems to have disappeared.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> did you make seperate partitions to start with?
<theblazesbot> run
<nocware> Nope. jst did it 2de... 
<Cantide> 2de == today ?
<Kilos> i always make at least 3. root boot and home and on large drives i add a storage partition at the end
<nocware> Today.
<nocware> Yes.
<theblazesbot> run
<nocware> @Cantide
<Kilos> we dont use @ on irc
<nocware> Im not so sure abt making one for boot...i'll leave it as is.
<Cantide> i don't mine the @thing :)
<Cantide> yeah, i think just a separate home partition is enough
<Kilos> when you install you make them but you can make just root and home
<Cantide> i will do that for my next install i think
<Kilos> the advantage of having a home part is that with a reinstall you dont lose all your setting and stuff because you install but dont format /home
<kbmonkey> Im back tonight Kilos 
<Kilos> i see so
<Kilos> im trying to install centos on other pc to use for the class
<kbmonkey> hey did we not use @name before in irc days of yore? lol
<kbmonkey> nocware, a boot partition is not required. it is used more for server installs or special occasions
<Kilos> its twitter peeps that have that habit
<kbmonkey> no, @ was used waay before anyof social networks existed man
<kbmonkey> in roguelike games, your avatar is the @ symbol. since then it signals a player or user
<Cantide> Kilos, that also introduces problems when old, bad settings are kept when you want a fresh install - especially when changing versions
<Cantide> or ChanServ >_>
<theblazesbot> /msg nickserv
<Cantide> ops '-'
<theblazesbot> oh okay
<Kilos> ya if there are bad setting or some corruption  but it can save lotsa hard work if your /home wasnt corrupt
<Cantide> true that
<kbmonkey> which CentOS do you have Kilos ? I have 5.6
<kbmonkey> I remember that 6 came out...
<Kilos> 5
<Cantide> i only really reinstall though if my installation is broken or if i'm changing versions, in which case keeping my /home is a bad idea
<theblazesbot> someone please link the octothrope thing
<Kilos> and old one from nuvo
<theblazesbot> run
<kbmonkey> ja then we have the same Kilos 
<Kilos> but it be stupid
<kbmonkey> how so?
<Kilos> only got a 6g drive in but it wants to install on hdc
<Kilos> then says its too small
<Kilos> should be hda if anything
<kbmonkey> oh. can one choose features and smallify the install?
<kbmonkey> you have two drives in there?
<Kilos> yo grant
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> the thing wants to install to eth0
<Cantide> that's your network interface
<Kilos> nope only the 6g but it must be seing the eth to router
<kbmonkey> eh? 
<kbmonkey> how about changing it Kilos 
<Kilos> and that means it dont even see the 6g with xp on
<kbmonkey> I'm booting it in kvm now
<kbmonkey> hang on.. need to get this support request for my web host done.. damn thing does not see rsync
<Kilos> right im in a kinda parted tool
<Kilos> ill sort it kbmonkey you do your stuff ty
<kbmonkey> watch me multitask man ;)
<Kilos> whats a lvm group
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> better to format drive with gparted then start and install
<kbmonkey> logical volume management
<Kilos> and they aint even got ext4 yet
<kbmonkey> it allows you to pool your drives together, so they become one large space
<kbmonkey> among other things
<kbmonkey> it is how servers can add more disk space without needing reinstallation
<Cantide> oh, cool :)
<Cantide> that is logical xD
<Vince-0> surpdurp
<Cantide> hey Vince-0
<Vince-0> RMS is in Joburg
<Cantide> Vince-0, I may need to cancel my RMS booking T-T
<Vince-0> oh that's OK
<Vince-0> There will be an update this week
<Cantide> my dad's car died today
<Cantide> so i don't think i'll be able to get there
<Vince-0> ow, I'll pick you up on the day
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> if it's not a problem, that would be cool
<Kilos> you seized your dads car
<Kilos> whew
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> yup :D
<Cantide> Cantide -1 T-T
<Vince-0> sure, email me closer to the time and we can arrange it
<grantw> hi everyone 
<kbmonkey> :]
<Cantide> k, i'll catch you on here sometime :p
<Kilos> oh my this centos gives the choice of gnome kde server and i dunno what more
<Cantide> hi grantw '<
<Vince-0> centos with x? noooo
<Kilos> hows things grantw 
<Kilos> you been scarce
<grantw> going OK, been sick for 4days
<Cantide> Kilos, have no DE and just use the terminal :)
<Kilos> no man
<Cantide> 'O'
<Kilos> i dont want a server
<Kilos> i wanna see wassup
<Cantide> then what are you using it for?
<Kilos> for the LPI classes
<Vince-0> I use webmin for a gui
<Kilos> thats what they use
<Cantide> why not use Ubuntu?
<Cantide> ah..
<Vince-0> wait for rpm vs deb package management
<Cantide> Vince-0, yeah, i had a centos server with cpanel on it >.<
<Cantide> and enjoy yum, Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> yum!
<Cantide> hehe
<Kilos> ai!
<Vince-0> 6.4 Centos?
<kbmonkey> 5
<Kilos> thats redhat?
<Cantide> it is redhat
<Cantide> rebranded
<Cantide> and free
<Cantide> and without support
<Kilos> why isnt LPI in debian
<Cantide> or something like that
 * Kilos cries
<Cantide> lol
<Vince-0> its distro agnostic
<kbmonkey> what? really? I thought Fedora is RedHat unbranded
<kbmonkey> Kilos, did it see your drive yet?
<Cantide> "CentOS ("Community Enterprise Operating System") is a Linux distribution which attempts to provide a free enterprise class computing platform which has 100% binary compatibility with its upstream source, Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL)"
<Vince-0> Fedora is more the testing ground for cutting edge repos + kernels
<Vince-0> I tend to stick 1 version behind latest on Fedora
<kbmonkey> ah great thanks Cantide 
<Cantide> i just pulled that from wikipedia :p
<Vince-0> Maaz: what is Centos
<Maaz> Vince-0: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Cantide> lol
<Vince-0> Maaz: wikipedia Centos
<Maaz> Vince-0: What?
<Cantide> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Cantide: There isn't a pot on
<Cantide> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Vince-0> Maaz: google Centos
<Maaz> Vince-0: "www.centos.org - The Community ENTerprise Operating System" http://www.centos.org/ :: "www.centos.org - centos.org content" http://www.centos.org/mirrors :: "CentOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CentOS :: "DistroWatch.com: CentOS" http://distrowatch.com/centos :: "6 Things You Should Know About CentOS Linux - rackAID"
<Maaz> http://www.rackaid.com/resources/things-to-know-about-centos-linux/ :: "Karanbir Singh (Cen…
<Kilos> ya its installing kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, where are the rusks?
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Erk, dunno
<Cantide> 'O'
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Vince-0> Maas, can I get hard liquor instead
<Vince-0> Maaz, can I get hard liquor instead
<Maaz> Vince-0: What?
<Vince-0> maas lol
<Kilos> he used to say he wont help corrupt the younguns
<Vince-0> Maaz: I'm over 18 years old, promise
<Maaz> Vince-0: *blink*
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> i see <blink> is being removed from html
<Cantide> about blinking time  :D
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Cantide!
<Cantide> yaay!
<Cantide> thanks, Maaz
<Maaz> Cantide: Sure
<Kilos> kbmonkey, im not gonna have to update/upgrade to practise on it am i?
<kbmonkey> no, I doubt that Kilos 
<Kilos> yay
<kbmonkey> in fact,youre probably gonna reinstall it a few times to try out the other options ;)
<kbmonkey> like lvm
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> only a 6GB drive in that machine?
<Kilos> shame that poor 6g drive
<kbmonkey> hope you dont run out of space
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> how did you get past the space limit?
<Kilos> well plugged in anyway
<Kilos> it didnt complain i just deleted everything i could in the partition tool
<kbmonkey> ah
<kbmonkey> using the DVD isos or live CD?
<kbmonkey> man I feel too lazy to make dinner. guess it has to be done 
<Kilos> the dvd
<kbmonkey> make dinner && sudo eat
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> it only used 2.3g of the drive
<Cantide> i used "sudo_wrestler" as my real name on IRC :)
<Cantide> i think sudo wrestlers eat a lot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont like the blue screen too msish
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> good evening
 * inetpro seeing talk about everything but ubuntu?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> well no ubuntu stuff is breaking
<Kilos> and the lpi think is for the centos thing
<inetpro> almost thought I was in the wrong channel
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> off to make some dinner, be back later :]
<Cantide> "...she calls up her favourite black ops field agent Kruger (Sharlto Copley, playing an Afrikaans cyborg ninja hobo, who is every bit as awesome as he sounds) to rain down death, destruction and the most nightmarish rendition of Jan Pierewiet the world has ever seen."
<Cantide> loool :D
<Kilos> you missed nocware inetpro that was ubuntu
<Kilos> 12.04
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, you are forgiven
<inetpro> but just this time
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> next time you pay up front
<Kilos> ai!
<Cantide> good night '-'/
<Kilos> night cant
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> right! I fixed it
<nuvolari> my vodacom connection
<nuvolari> I bought 8ta data
<nuvolari> and... tada!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> whats tada
<nuvolari> nee nooit oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> hocus, pocus, tada!
<Kilos> huh
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> "en siedaar"
<Kilos> ek gebruik daai centos van jou
<Kilos> op ander pc
<grantw> so I hear Richard Stallman is coming to za
<Kilos> that like fixing a windows pc by installing ubuntu
<Kilos> grantw, are you on our mailing list
<Kilos> the okes been mailing info there about it
<grantw> yes, I'm on the mail list
<grantw> sounds interesting, who is going?
<Kilos> where are you?
<nuvolari> o/
<grantw> cape town
<nuvolari> Kilos: werk daai centos nog!? :P
<Kilos> ek het nou nou instaleer seun
<nuvolari> wag, dink dit was fedora, nie so nie?
<Kilos> en t=die cd test gedoen en was goed
<Kilos> centOS
<Kilos> 5
<Kilos> blou skerm ding
<Kilos> met gnome
<nuvolari> aah! ek onthou, ek't centos geinstall voordat hy my te veel issues gegee het
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> :O blou skerm ding. dit was 'n lekker c'putertjie daai
<Kilos> lyk soos vensters
<Kilos> dis op die selle pc
<nuvolari> ek jeuk, ek wil nie meer ubuntu hol nie
<nuvolari> oh hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hallo nuvolari 0\
<Kilos> hes gone to sleep
<kbmonkey> he got the right idea
<kbmonkey> zzz -.-
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> me too soon. got up to runlevels with a modicum of understanding
<Kilos> will go through that tomorrow
<Kilos> i think thats english
<kbmonkey> lol
<nuvolari> oh hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> pretty tired tonight
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you gotta advertise on the lists about classes
<Kilos> then you can go sleep
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar nuvolari 
<Kilos> hoekom moeg ubuntu
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> beter week as laas week
<Kilos> that lvm thing , what is it for
<nuvolari> IIRC logical volume management? 
<nuvolari> well, a guess oom Kilos :P
<Kilos> ya but whats that for
<theblazehen> Basically flexible partitions
<theblazehen> so you can rersize it on the fly
<nuvolari> it enables you to combine the space from multiple drives into one, for example
<theblazehen> yeah, and what I said
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> clever hey'
<nuvolari> and more
<Kilos> i go sleep. night all. lekker slaap
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap
<nuvolari> I should try to fix my arch boot 
<Kilos> danke
<kbmonkey> gn ki	:]
<kbmonkey> ai ai ai, the 3g is failing tonight
<kbmonkey> oh git tags are neat. how come I never used these before?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, what they do?
<kbmonkey> they mark a specific commit with a name so you can get the code for that version
<kbmonkey> hmm, I do not have any windows to test if my game runs through this pyg launcher
<theblazehen> ah ty
<kbmonkey> have you worked with git theblazehen ?
<nuvolari> \o/ it's alive!!!
<nuvolari> after months!
<nuvolari> I love Arch again :>
<kbmonkey> lol!
<kbmonkey> still have not run Arch 
<nuvolari> aw :-/
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I think you'll love it
<nuvolari> I have not tried #!, but I get the idea they are similar
<kbmonkey> I may be getting my afrihost mobile device this week, then I will have to celebrate by downloading a distro :D
<nuvolari> ok... so let me see how much updates I have 
<kbmonkey> a lot of the crunchbang people also run Arch, or even only Arch
<kbmonkey> on the forums
<nuvolari> good grief! 407MiB's downloads :-/
<kbmonkey> wow! what windows manager have you installed with it ?
<nuvolari> my boss set up arch on his monster box at home
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: xfce
<nuvolari> it's on my netbook, so I tried to make it as lightweight as possible
<kbmonkey> there were lots of updates from upstream the past few months though
<nuvolari> the trouble with arch is that you'll have to update frequently
<nuvolari> or rather, there ar e frequent updates
<kbmonkey> itit is a custom rolled distro right? not based on debian is it?
<kbmonkey> it is*
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> it's somewhere based between package managed and gentoo
<kbmonkey> as I understand it's updates are as frequents as if running debian sid
<kbmonkey> i.e. very regular XD
<nuvolari> I had to install some stuff that required git (which is spart of the build system)
<nuvolari> so it's quite source-oriented
<nuvolari> but ont as bad as gentoo
<nuvolari> argh, lag
<nuvolari> *not
<nuvolari> well, I can't really comment on gentoo
<nuvolari> I heard the stories, you know
<nuvolari> all of a sudden I crave some pasta
<kbmonkey> ah it is rolling release
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> brb
<kbmonkey> LOL
<nuvolari> yeah, rolling release
<nuvolari> I just resqued my system with a "january" image
<nuvolari> oh sorry, february
<kbmonkey> well I got all my dotfiles on github and that includes my window manager bindings and shortcuts, 
<kbmonkey> be interesting to see how portable they are on another distro :D
<nuvolari> alrighty, seems stable again
<nuvolari> and I promise to never force an upgrade again when a warning is given :P
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-28
<Kilos> morning psychicist and others
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> ohi Trixar_za are you winning?
<Trixar_za> And I'm officially seen everything. I just had to take away one of those scissors that cut through anything from a dog that thought it was a good idea to chew it
<Trixar_za> It was running around with it
<Kilos> *i've
<Trixar_za> You'd think a 7 month old dog would have learned better by now :/
<Kilos> hehe animals do the weirdest things
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, yeah. even have a github
<Trixar_za> I think most people have a github these days :P
<Trixar_za> Well, Linux people anyway
<theblazehen> yeah :p
<Trixar_za> It's like the cool thing to do :P
<theblazehen> true
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Hoe gaan dit Kilos 
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Kilos> als werk by my, en by jou?
<barrydk> Nie veel nuwe probleme nie. 
<Kilos> waart is mazal?
<Kilos> waar
<barrydk> Hy hou nog bietjie vakansie. Sal Maandag terug wees as ons gespaar bly
<Kilos> aha
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> more barrydk 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari nice to see you here so early
<barrydk> More nov
<nuvolari> ya, was fixing jabber connection
<nuvolari> nice thing about CLI chat apps
<nuvolari> you stash everything together :P
<nuvolari> irc + jabber
<nuvolari> *nuv*
 * nuvolari hints at tab-completion
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Why not just an IRC client and connect to a bitlbee server
<nuvolari> Trixar_za: that's what I have set up
<nuvolari> :P
<Trixar_za> Nice :P
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn wb
<magespawn> thanks been a bit busy
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> 1 day 9 hours
<magespawn> yup was in the shop briefly yesterday and going to be back on the road from 11 today
<Kilos> whew with game stuff?
<magespawn> transfers and monthly shopping in richards bay
<magespawn> back to back transfers today
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> game?
<magespawn> moving people from hotels to airports and orther people back again
<magespawn> other as well
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> time to find a geek job you can do from the shop
<Kilos> peeps are pains
<Kilos> game is fine, if they give hassles you shoot them
<Kilos> and make biltong
<magespawn> bit harsh but okay
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> people coming on holiday are usually nice to deal with
<Kilos> ah thats good
<magespawn> if you can relate well to people then most problems are not that big
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> any issues with the tenet sourceforge mirror?
 * Squirm prods Symmetria 
<magespawn> Kilos looks like tha guys are pretty fired up about the #linux-studies
<magespawn> Maaz seen Symmetria
<Maaz> magespawn: Symmetria was last seen 24 days, 14 hours, 20 minutes and 27 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-08-03 19:06:27 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2013-08-25 15:36:26 SAST
<Squirm> 24days??
 * Squirm kicks Symmetria 
<Squirm> I think it's just my internet though. download hangs
<magespawn> I think he got lost in Kenya somewhere
<Squirm> worrying
<Squirm> and I don't think he runs it anymore, he is just a wealth of knowledge for us to use though :P
<magespawn> he does still have access to their systems though, i think
<Kilos> yeah magespawn just min
<Kilos> yo theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> its a massive amount of reading
<magespawn> and learning too Kilos
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i wish one knew what in that manual was for basic knowledge and what is actually used
<Kilos> like runlevels thats all auto stuff
<theblazehen> Kilos, runlevels are sometimes usefull
<Trixar_za> runlevels? Are you talking systemd?
<theblazehen> sysvinit I think
<Kilos> yeah the deep down stuff
<Kilos> anyone got an idea what onnet link to use to check airtime and data on vodacom modem?
<Kilos> my 8ta one works kiff but sis needs it to tell her voda stuff
<Trixar_za> I use busybox's init, so I really don't know much about either :P
<Kilos> Trixar_za, you not interested in doing LPI
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> might be handy to have the certificate when job hunting
<Trixar_za> I tried to once, but it never worked out
<Trixar_za> Anyway, it's better to get a redhat certificated qualification anyway
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> hi psyatw Cantide 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Cantide> hello '<
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<psyatw> hoi Cantide :)
<psyatw> hi ma
<psyatw> maiatoday: 
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<maiatoday> ello psyatw 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hey Kilos
<Vince-0> herrow
<magespawn> bbl, off driving
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: RH and LPI I'd say are both good
<Squirm> some of the LPI stuff I haven't covered
<Squirm> I still need to rewrite :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<not_found> quiet when uncle Kilos isn't here to greet everyone...
<inetpro> not_found: Happy Birthday!
<not_found> :D thanks inetpro ...
 * not_found is sorry he missed the meeting on Monday... did go through the minutes... if someone sees RMS give him a piece of cake...
<not_found> http://www.uopeople.org/
<not_found> interesting concept...
<Trixar_za> wow
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> And there is the catch
<Trixar_za> In order to remain sustainable, we charge small processing fees for application and examination processing. Applicants are charged a non-refundable onetime $10-$50 Application Processing Fee to cover the cost for us to review and process an application. The amount charged is based on the applicant’s place of residence – applicants from developing countries pay a lower amount. UoPeople charges an Exam Processing Fee of $100 per e
<Trixar_za> nd-of-course exam.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<not_found> Trixar_za: ah but if you compare the costs of a full degree with the costs of the exams and once of registration ... well you can't really :p (and there is ways to actually get sponsored if you really need it)
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos
 * not_found doesn't care that it is free... but is nice to do a full degree like that online ...
<not_found> and it not being UNISA :/
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but they're not accredited yet
<Trixar_za> But yeah, it would be nice if we had something similiar in South Africa
<not_found> the fact that they aren't accredited means to me I will study there to learn something as opposed to getting a piece of paper :p
<Trixar_za> lol
<not_found> well anybody can study there, no matter the country
<Trixar_za> Don't some American Universities put their course material on the internet for free?
<not_found> MIT
<not_found> and some others...
<not_found> difference being here you actually write an exam and have to pass...
<not_found> for ones like me with very little motivation that can be pretty sweet ...
<Trixar_za> True
<Trixar_za> I'd probably leave it to the last minute though
<Trixar_za> Also don't tell me I missed RMS in South Africa :(
<not_found> not yet :p
<Trixar_za> Ah, only on the 5th
<not_found> bye
<Kilos> you gonna go see him Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> If I can find a way there
<Trixar_za> I did reserve a seat just in case
<Trixar_za> ;P
<Kilos> you far from there?
<Trixar_za> About 20 minutes drive
<Kilos> must be someone travelling past that way
<Kilos> dont do like Cantide and seize pops car
<Kilos> are you in the cape flats?
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> shame thats gonna cost big
<Cantide> he had a look today - and he found bits of plastic in the oil pump - somehow some plastic part inside broke into little bits and clogged it
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> ouch
<Cantide> yeah :S
<Cantide> well, he was a mechanic
<Cantide> so it gives him something to do :0
<Cantide> okay, i'm tooooo hungry right now
<Cantide> so brb
<Kilos> thats lucky
<Kilos> that cuts costs in less than half of having it done
<Cantide> yeah, some mechanics are such ripoffs these days
<Cantide> cars are becoming harder to fix and people are losing their DIY skills :/
<Cantide> sad world
<Kilos> yeah all become computer diagnostic stuff
<Cantide> yeah
<Trixar_za> No, I'm in Brackenfell
<Cantide> okay... time to scavenge in the kitchen
<Cantide> brb
<nuvolari> home time
<nuvolari> bbiab
<Kilos> mooi ry
<nuvolari> ek maak so dankie oom!
<Kilos> bbl
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<nocware> Evening.
<Vince-0> g
<Vince-0> d'eve
<nocware> gud.
<nocware> do u use wine by any chance? on a separate partition...
<Vince-0> negative
<nocware> ohh...
<nocware> ok
<nocware> its fine...was just some file permission problems i was having.
<theblazehen> hi guys
<nuvolari> oh hi! it's not_found's bday
<Kilos> aw
<nuvolari> howdy theblazehen, oom Kilos, nocware, Vince-0, psychicist, charl 
<theblazehen> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, tell not_found on freenode Happy birthday laddy
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell not_found on freenode
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> yo theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you got probs?
<Vince-0> surpdurp
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> got me a (t)ubuntu distro running on armv7 tegra2 device
<Kilos> (t) ?
<nocware> hey nuvolari
<theblazehen> Kilos: tegra?
<Kilos> whats that?
<Vince-0> touch
<Vince-0> but not touch
<Kilos> ah
<Vince-0> its actually lubuntu I think, but so many hacks
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> long day
<magespawn> yup, got another one tomorrow
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> not too bad, but the pc work does suffer a bit
<Kilos> yeah and study time
<magespawn> yup got to read th lpic manual to prepare for the first meeting on friday
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> to divide with maaz you do 10/2 for example, how do you multiply?
<Kilos> hi drussell all good?
<drussell> Kilos: yes! how about you?
<theblazehen> Maaz 10*2
<Maaz> theblazehen: 20
<Kilos> yes ty
<Kilos> ty theblazehen 
<theblazehen> np
<Kilos> you gonna start with LPI on friday?
<theblazehen> Gotta read up a bit more.
<theblazehen> Been struggling with CSS the whole day
<Kilos> theres only 7 of us in the learning channel
<Kilos> was hoping for lots more
<theblazehen> http://i.imgur.com/Q3cUg29.gif
<magespawn> i was thinking this friday we could meet and great, get a bit more organised, spread the word etc
<Kilos> meet and greet?
<Kilos> maybe thats better magespawn 
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> brain is still in driving mode
<magespawn> lol theblazehen css can do fun things 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> boys and their toys
<magespawn> Kilos: css is one of things that controls the way a website looks
<Kilos> oh not a blind opener
<magespawn> no thats the joke though.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> css = Cascading Style Sheets
<Kilos> sjoe enought
<Kilos> too much lpi and router reading
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascading_Style_Sheets
<Kilos> next week
<Kilos> vodacom wasted data today trying to fix sisters email with them
 * Kilos hates vodacom
<Kilos> but mtn more
<magespawn> in firefox there is a tool called view source which will let you see the html and css behind any website you are looking at
<theblazehen> magespawn, Really usefull :) 
<theblazehen> Any idea how to get it to force a refresh?
<theblazehen> Sometimes it still loads data in cache
<magespawn> yup i love firefox extensions for viewing page code
<magespawn> theblazehen: firefox
<magespawn> ?
<theblazehen> yep
<theblazehen> sorry was reading agenda for SFD
<magespawn> not sure my firefox is set to clear everything when it closes
<theblazehen> Yeah, I'm talking while it's still open though
<magespawn> lets see
<magespawn> firefox button > options > advanced > clear cache options > clear now
<magespawn> or install this https://addons.mozilla.org/en/firefox/addon/empty-cache-button/
<theblazehen> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> your welcome
<magespawn> you are
<magespawn> brian is offline
<theblazehen> who's brian? :p
<theblazehen> s/brian/brain/g
<magespawn> see what i mean
<theblazehen> yeah
<magespawn> had to read that more than once
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> warm enough here tonight to want the fans on
<Kilos> cold coming tomorrow or friday
<theblazehen> I don't want summer :(
<Kilos> hey magespawn to host a bot you need to have ubuntu installed there as well?
<theblazehen> Got a pentium4 :(
<Trixar_za> http://www.lolzhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/eQRZ24M.jpg
<Trixar_za> *coff*
<theblazehen> Kilos, which kind of bot?
<Kilos> there is only one kind
<Kilos> ibid
<theblazehen> Can probably run on other *nix or windows
<Kilos> yeah but the host i mean
<Kilos> lotsa space needed
<theblazehen> Really? Would think only a few MB
<Kilos> and gotta be online 24/7
<Kilos> yeah but dont you need the OS there as well?
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> For $11/year I can get a host
<Kilos> so its like a buntu install then the bot in there
<theblazehen> Yep
<Kilos> no man must be free
<theblazehen> ok. You can get hosting for a week at a time then
<theblazehen> search trial VPS
<theblazehen> didital ocean has, rsaweb had
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> digital ocean*
<theblazehen> $11/year isn't much though
<theblazehen> One of the cheapest 
<Kilos> every cent here goes to data and saving for a quadcore pc
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Kilos> haha and meds
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> would be nice if it was just the bot
<Kilos> thats a coupla megs
<theblazehen> yeah. 
<theblazehen> Kilos, http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CE4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.python.org%2Fmoin%2FFreeHosts&ei=40EeUpbwOcu0hAeTzoDAAQ&usg=AFQjCNEFbR4lZqMGGJyuUVqkUQr9LarkXg&sig2=w__2MLLl9I6mhYQYLbtbtg&bvm=bv.51156542,d.ZG4
<theblazehen> oops http://wiki.python.org/moin/FreeHosts
<Trixar_za> I think
<Trixar_za> I will sneak in xyzzy into my linux
<theblazehen> Trixar_za, xyzzy?
<theblazehen> I think I have heard that before, but what is it
<theblazehen> ah colossal cave adventure
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> They also name the IF awards after it
<Trixar_za> It will just be an alias for echo "Nothing Happens"
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> eish that wiki has been attacked
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> and 250 meg is too small
<Kilos> ubuntu needs at least 4g
<Kilos> never mind to have to install from here to there will eat a years data
<Kilos> and take 6 months at our upload speeds
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> ill keep her running here and use in the class when im online
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> not here on my channel
<Kilos> i wonder if one cant host just the bot somewhere on irc?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, any ideas where and how to host just an ibid?
<Kilos> inetpro, waar is die ai!
<nuvolari> whee! recompiling alpine
<nuvolari> for gmail password support
<nuvolari> ack
<nuvolari> :/
<Kilos> eina
<inetpro> hmmm...
<theblazehen> nuvolari, FIN
<Kilos> naand boet
<inetpro> Kilos: go to http://instantserver.io/
<theblazehen> inetpro, only 30 min
<Kilos> ok ty
<theblazehen> Just get an amazon micro.
<inetpro> theblazehen: true, but he will be able to test and see
<theblazehen> Yep
<theblazehen> Will need a vpn though
<inetpro> Kilos: install your bot in there for a quick test
<Kilos> instant server
<Kilos> that takes a week to open
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Lol you should have been there on first day
<theblazehen> took over 2 hours
<Kilos> does it actually work??
<Kilos> must i use the fox?
<Kilos> stcks on elements 6/7
<Kilos> sticks
<Kilos> with a bot there if you order coffee now youll get it christmas
<Kilos> Meteor
<Kilos> This site is down. Try again later.
<Kilos> inetpro, maak reg man
<Kilos> shame looks like mage is asleep
<magespawn> no still here but racing pixel cars
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was hoping starting up the classes again would attract some peeps from the list
<magespawn> spend all day driving then come home and race to relax
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> we will message them and the lugs
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro just ran OOB
<Kilos> ive given up asking for list peeps to join use
<inetpro> now on a slow Vodacom
<inetpro> 10GB gone for the month
<Kilos> wow
<nuvolari> we're turning into bandwidth-zombies
<nuvolari> moar! we want moar!
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> 10GB is way too little
<magespawn> Did you see the  report? Top users are in the Tb range
<nuvolari> I thought 8ta's 60gb would at least last 6 months. How wrong could I be?
<Kilos> per month?
<magespawn> yup
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, I could do with 10GB a day
<nuvolari> internet tv is on the way
<Kilos> i thought i was bad. ive near finished a 2+1 this month
<nuvolari> so prices need to drop quick!
<Kilos> cant afford tv on mobile broadband
<nuvolari> hah! I remember back in high school we talked about fast when we could download an mp3 in 20 minutes
<Kilos> that will cripple anyone not on uncapped
<nuvolari> I need to move
<nuvolari> get my own place
<Kilos> lol like when i started
<nuvolari> so I can get uncapped too
<Kilos> 4m in 12mins
<nuvolari> I remember the day edge was a step up from gprs...
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> lol, now we feel powerless on an edge connection
<Kilos> 9.04 took me 9 hours t0 upgrade
<nuvolari> good grief! my netbook is going to melt while compiling alpine 
<nuvolari> geezlike oom Kilos!
<Kilos> ja hele nag
<nuvolari> I never trusted ZA webs enough to do an upgrade online
<Kilos> im talking about an install then the update/upgrade
<Kilos> not online upgrade
 * inetpro gaan slaap
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<Kilos> actually thats a good idea. sleep tight all you younguns
<magespawn> Indeed good night all
<theblazehen> night magespawn 
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-29
<Kilos> morning psychicist and others
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> ohi sakhi 
<Squirm> hello
<superfly> guten morgen
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> superfly, do you leave your router username password as admin? is that safe?
<superfly> Kilos: not at all (on both accounts)
<Kilos> ty 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things today?
<Kilos> another back to back?
<Kilos> all good here ty and there
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> weather liar says we gonna be 28°c today
<charl> hi Kilos, magespawn 
<Kilos> yay
<charl> hi superfly 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<magespawn> `morning charl
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> networking gets involved hey?
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning barrydk 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<superfly> ohi charl
<barrydk> Ek gaan gou oor aanteken lyk my ek is op die duitse ubuntu vanmore
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, shup
<Maaz> Shup yourself oh noisy one
<magespawn> hey superfly barrydk
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<superfly> hi magespawn
<superfly> hi barrydk
<barrydk> How are you guys this morning
<Kilos> good ty and you. did you fix your ubuntu?
<barrydk> Good No didn't have time yet used my tab to do g-earth will fight it again later
<Kilos> hehe hiya Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> bbl call out
<theblazehen> hi all
<Kilos> eish---power cut again
<Kilos> and more eish cops said sis can have her car on monday but now after many fone calls they say she can come fetch it
<Kilos> they too busy they say
<Kilos> no wonder peeps dont wanna help them
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hooooooowzit? :)
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hiiii :)
<Kilos> good here ty. you counting the days?
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> not just yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't have enough fingers ;-)
<Kilos> toes and ears
<Kilos> must be close
<ThatGraemeGuy> too complicated :-D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo 
<Kilos> hi space 
<space> Hi Kilos.
<Kilos> you type the full nick out?
<Kilos> no tab complete
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, space and ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Cantide> how's Kilos today?
<Kilos> he be good and you?
<Cantide> i'm okay :)
<Cantide> getting nervous for my new job :p
<Kilos> these peeps that chat from an addy like this Thunderbi@
<Kilos> is that from thunderbird mail?
<Kilos> dont be nervous man
<Cantide> not sure, but i've also seen that and wondered
<Cantide> does Thunderbird even do IRC?
<Cantide> i don't think it does
<Kilos> i saw it has a chat googie in the mail
<Kilos> goodie
<Kilos> irc and jabber
<Cantide> oh yeah
<Kilos> maybe ill try from here
<Cantide> cool
<Cantide> it does Facebook, Google Talk, IRC, Twitter and XMPP protocols. Nice!
<Cantide> i have enough options for IM clients though
<Cantide> and i may prefer to keep Thunderbird for mail
<Kilos> shows fb and twitter too
<meters> ohi
<Kilos> hehe it works
<Kilos> wonder why maia stopped using weechat in favour of the thunderbird
<Kilos> must have some advantage
<magespawn> hi meters
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> haha and it makes a little ploep sound
<magespawn> only one piece of software open at a time
<Kilos> no it opens a full page over the mails
<meters> ok toods all
<Kilos> similar looks to xchat
<magespawn> not a tab in thunderbird?
<Kilos> nope a full page
<Kilos> didnt look if you can shrink it
<Kilos> im happy with xchat and konversation
<Kilos> before someone steals that nick
<Cantide> it seemed to open as a tab for me
<Cantide> but i didn't have any chat accounts set up
<Cantide> so i can't really say :/
<Kilos> set up and see
<Cantide> ah, k :p
<Cantide> i'll take your word for it :)
<Kilos> hehe it open a small window till setup
<Kilos> then opened page to chat.freenode.net
<Cantide> >.<
<Kilos> must have some advantage otherwise clever peeps wont use it
<magespawn> you assume the peeps be clever
<Kilos> maiabe very clever
<Kilos> but not everyone has 10 workspaces like me
<magespawn> let me go see what it is about
<magespawn> just set up my twitter to run through it, opens in a tab for me, almost like you could use as an os
<Kilos> do you have it installed or use online
<Kilos> i get pop mails here not the imap thing
<Kilos> oh ya i see now
<Kilos> sorry guys
<Cantide> ?
<meters> its in a tab here too
<meters> thats quite cool
<Cantide> ah :)
<Kilos> hehe it even shows the smileys
<Kilos> <3
<Kilos> haha hi thundermage 
<magespawn> cool beans good to know how that works, wonder if i can get it to connect to the quasselcore
<thundermage> so now we know why the clever peeps use it
<Kilos> yeah good idea
<superfly> magespawn: not unless they implement the Quassel protocol.
<Kilos> maia not a kde user
<magespawn> might be a suggestion to mozilla
<Kilos> magespawn, if you wanna save that nick group it
<Kilos> otherwise next week someone else has it
<Kilos> quite a cool nick
<Kilos> so fast?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> didnt it tell you the nick is registered
<magespawn> maybe i did something wrong
<Kilos>  you gotta /msg niclserv group nick
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos>      /msg nickserv group nick
<magespawn> see it is registered to me
<magespawn> i assumed nickserv would ask for the password
<Kilos> once grouped it asks you to identify
<magespawn> so then it should ask theblazehen for a password
<magespawn> gotta go out later all
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<jeandre_> hi space 
<charl> very interesting project: http://www.trsst.com/
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i like how suddenly everyone is on this encryption bandwagon :D
<Cantide> also, it seems to bring Linux a little more attention
<barrydk> Buy all have a great evening
<charl> Cantide: at least, on the one side, this whole nsa "scandal" has a positive side
<Cantide> yeah
 * inetpro dreaming of a day where everyone uses standardised cross platform authentication mechanisms
<charl> yeah for sure
<Kilos> hey guys, what is a good email client to use on tablets
<Kilos> ah 
<Kilos> Maaz, what email client to use on tablets
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> google what email client to use on tablets
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, google what email client to use on tablets
<Maaz> Kilos: "Aqua Mail - email app - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kman.AquaMail&hl=en :: "Set up email on an Android phone or tablet - support - Office.com" http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/support/set-up-email-on-an-android-phone-or-tablet-HA102823196.aspx :: "Improve the efficiency of your Android tablet's built-in
<Maaz> email client ..." http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/tablets-in-the-enterprise/improve-the-ef…
<Vince-0> K9 mail client
<Vince-0> haven't tried it though
<Kilos> Maaz, google k9 mail client for android tablets
<Maaz> Kilos: "K-9 Mail - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fsck.k9&hl=en :: "k9mail - K-9 Mail is an advanced email client for Android - Google ..." https://code.google.com/p/k9mail/ :: "Issue 2877 - k9mail - Optimized Tablet Display Mode - K-9 Mail is an ..." https://code.google.com/p/k9mail/issues/detail?id=2877 :: "4 Best
<Maaz> Android Apps for Email. Android App Recommendations from ..." http://www.androidtapp.com/4…
<Kilos> ty Vince-0 
<Vince-0> kk
<Vince-0> whoot works over! for today
 * Kilos sad, gonna format maverick off drive i did for sis. she got tablet to play with now
<Kilos> then i got 20g for centos
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> i see my power went off while i was out
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> it didnt show here
<Kilos> i was also off some. must be an inactivity timeout in router
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> i went off after 15:21 and came back at 15:49
<Kilos> i was also off then
<magespawn> Maybe set a ping up so that there is always traffic, will use some data up though
<Kilos> was polishing all the gunk the cops put on sisters car to find prints
<Kilos> dont come off with soap
<magespawn> some work to get that stuff off
<Kilos> set a ping up in the router or on pc
<Kilos> wow im lame
<magespawn> On the pc ping google.co.za
<Kilos> too old for that kinda effort
<Kilos> or too unfit maybe
<Kilos> typing on keyboard isnt exactly exercise
<magespawn> That way the cell does not time out, used to do it with the telkom dial up
<Kilos> must surely be a timeout goodie in router somewhere
<Kilos> but thats for morrow or so
<Kilos> there is a stack of info in the router book
<Kilos> even got a warning goodie that can mail you when crackers trying to get in
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i forget the word now
<Kilos> cold weekend coming
<Kilos> wow you 19 tonight and 24 tomorrow
<magespawn> Yup warm northern wind
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos ... alo
<nlsthzn> how is ZA land... (I am about to have dinner so my day is looking up :p)
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: are you telling me we have lost the race?
<theblazehen> h5 a33
<theblazehen> oops  numlock on netbook
<Kilos> which race inetpro 
<theblazehen> hi all*
<inetpro> Kilos: your sis will rather use a tablet than a PC?
<inetpro> theblazehen: h5
<Kilos> lol she only plays ms games on her pc
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and learning the tablet so no chance of learning buntu
<inetpro> Kilos: does she have a gmail address?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> why not simply use the gmail app as an email client?
<Cantide> load ubuntu on the tablet?
<Kilos> because she has a vodamail account too
<Kilos> i opened her gmail account
<inetpro> that is dof
<inetpro> set her voda mails to forward automagically to gmail
<Kilos> thats what voda offered when she got fones that can do mail
<Kilos> oh i can look at that maybe ya
<inetpro> it is called lock-in
<inetpro> don't ever do that
<Kilos> but going there stinks
<Kilos> dont ever do what?
<inetpro> don't use your service providers email services
<inetpro> they all suck
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> before i had managed to get the password changed it had used 10m data just going page to page
<Kilos> and you wait 30 mins before it becomes active after 4 tries
<inetpro> and it complicates your life immeasurably when you decide to jump ship to another service provider
<Kilos> 30 mins each try that is
<Kilos> vodamail is all she had before i made her gmail account
<Kilos> but if k9 can fetch vodamail shell be happy
<inetpro> k9?
<Kilos> vinnie said try that client for tablets
<Kilos> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fsck.k9&hl=en
<inetpro> Kilos: to forward Vodacom emails go to Settings on the Vodamail interface, click on the rules tab and add a rule, set All e-mails
<inetpro> from everyone and forwarded to 'YourGmailAddress @ gmail . com'
<Kilos> ah ty inetpro 
<magespawn> Kilos you can also have gmail fetch the vodamail
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> Those settings are in gmail
<Kilos> ya ill find that ty
<inetpro> Kilos: I just tested it and it works
<Kilos> but methinks let voda earn their living
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> though it does leave a copy in the vodamail inbox as well
<Kilos> you also got a vodamail account??
<inetpro> I just set it up to test
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> I must make sure that gmail empties my other accounts
<Kilos> they say fire hazard there by you tomorrow magespawn 
<Kilos> then hopefully it will rain
<magespawn> There has been big fires burning for last 2 days
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> *have
<Kilos> fly sleepin
<magespawn> Long day, and the mind is always quicker than the fingers
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that correction is for peeps learning english
<magespawn> Also good for me
<Kilos> bad day today, no noobs
<magespawn> Ah well
<charl> good evening folks
<theblazehen> hi charl 
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> Hey charl theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Kilos has just stepped out for bi
<magespawn> Bit
<charl> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> so who is following the latest UDS?
<inetpro> hmm... we don't have anyone interested in what's happening at UDS anymore?
<Cantide> i don't follow it too closely
<Cantide> instead i watch for news coming out of it
<inetpro> ahh, same here
 * inetpro was hoping that others on here had a bit more of an insight
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you still alive and well?
<kbmonkey> halo
<inetpro> kbmonkey: wb
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro 
<kbmonkey> I got my gsm-wifi device from afrihost today. yeehaa.
<kbmonkey> just have not got it connecting via usb yet. wifi works fine via laptop :]
<inetpro> kbmonkey: what did you get?
<kbmonkey> inetpro, that offer that went last week at http://www.afrihost.com/landing/mobile_data_preorder/
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> another useless buzzword
<inetpro> mifi
<kbmonkey> gsm-wifi is much more descriptive
<inetpro> wifi = wifi
<inetpro> what's the diffs?
<kbmonkey> wb nocware 
<nocware> sup
<kbmonkey> inetpro, I remember when wifi was a buzzword :D
<inetpro> nocware: wb
<kbmonkey> pyweek starts on Sunday ;)
<inetpro> kbmonkey: there's an accepted standard behind wifi
<nocware> inetpro: thanks 
<kbmonkey> baked some muffins earlier. yum.
<inetpro> kbmonkey: anyway I hope you'll be happy with that device
<inetpro> let us know how it goes
<inetpro> kbmonkey: but please explain that 2+3GB option
<kbmonkey> inetpro, I'll just be happy to get net access, however it comes ;)
<inetpro> why do they say 2+3?
<kbmonkey> it is a 2GB data plan, and for the next 6 months they are adding an extra 3G as promotion
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> so you signed a contract?
<inetpro> for 24 months?
<kbmonkey> no, it is month to month, no contract
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> whats coolll ggrrrrrr
<Kilos> both modems showed they could connect but no xchat or pidgin
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> grrrr?
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> grrrroooowl
<Kilos> like an angry dawg
<inetpro> Kilos: kbmonkey got himself a new deal for connectivity to the interwebs
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> at 2.9c per MB for the next 6 months it's not bad
<Kilos> thats good
<kbmonkey> that is less than a chappie bubblegum
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> look what message ian is getting on kde
<Kilos> (18:37:06) Iany:  You are banned from this server- Your host is an open proxy (HTTP CONNECT (8080)).  Email proxyscan@freenode.net
<kbmonkey> Kilos, what is that blue screen of CentOS you spoke of?
<Kilos> blue is blue like the sky
<kbmonkey> oh, not as a blue error screen? ;)
<Kilos> i fixed it it be tentacles now
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> nice
<Kilos> no not the blue screen of death like winsucks
<kbmonkey> open proxy? huh? he is not running a tor node is he?
<kbmonkey> freenode blocks those
<Kilos> i dont think he knows about tor
<Kilos> and says he never changed any network settings
<inetpro> Kilos: on the cli let him run 'lsof -i:8080'
<inetpro> that should tell you the service that is running on port 8080
<Kilos> he just gave me a pile of it trying to connect
<Kilos> he has things wrong for starters
<nocware> Kilos: ohh..totally forgot.Boot repair didn't help. Did the recommended fix...now all i get is Read error it didn't make it worse than before...thinking of creating a boot partition.
<Kilos> oh my nocware 
<nocware> I'm out of  options..
<kbmonkey> it is worrying *why* Ian's pc has that port open 
<kbmonkey> having grub problems nocware ?
<nocware> i think so..already re-installed grub
<nocware> no use
<Kilos> (21:03:33) Iany: You are banned from this server- Your host is an open proxy (HTTP CONNECT (8080)).  Email proxyscan@freenode.net when corrected. (2013/8/29 12.35)
<Kilos> * Closing Link: 8ta-150-247-111.telkomadsl.co.za (*** Banned )
<Kilos> its something else causing it
<Kilos> xchat said its using port 8001
<Kilos> somewhere proxy settings
<kbmonkey> Kilos, get him to run the command inetpro suggested 
<Kilos> in kde
<Kilos> sec
<kbmonkey> something is serving a connection on that port. freenode checks for such things.
<kbmonkey> see http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#proxies for their explination 
<Kilos> will get him to look at that over weekend i hope
<Kilos> lsof -i:8080 does nothing
<nocware> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039275/
<Kilos> i remember one okey here said i must try some proxy settings to use less data and that crashed my kde as well
<kbmonkey> may be trivial, but can you try run that again as sudo, Kilos ?
<Kilos> aha\
<kbmonkey> hmm, it sounds flakey to change proxy settings to "use less data".
<magespawn> if you had a caching proxy setup it would work
<Kilos> will paste his result on my channel
<kbmonkey> yes like squid. but Ian won't have a caching proxy now, would he?
<Kilos> ##kilos kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ok here  comes spam sorry
<Kilos> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<Kilos> havp    1895 havp    3u  IPv4   5061      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN)
<Kilos> havp    1896 havp    3u  IPv4   5061      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN)
<Kilos> havp    1900 havp    3u  IPv4   5061      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN)
<Kilos> havp    1902 havp    3u  IPv4   5061      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN)
<Kilos> havp    1904 havp    3u  IPv4   5061      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN)
<Kilos> havp    1906 havp    3u  IPv4   5061      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN)
<Kilos> havp    1910 havp    3u  IPv4   5061      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN)
<Kilos> havp    6531 havp    3u  IPv4   5061      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN)
<Kilos> havp    6533 havp    3u  IPv4   5061      0t0  TCP *:http-alt (LISTEN)
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> havp?
<inetpro> he running HTTP antivirus proxy?
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> sec ill ask
<magespawn> so 8080 would be an alternate for port 80 then?
<inetpro> magespawn: no
<magespawn> okay i am missing something then
<inetpro> magespawn: read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> he says all else running is skype and firefox
<inetpro> Kilos: why is he running havp?
<Kilos> what is it??
<inetpro> he he doesn't know then he should stop and or uninstall it
<inetpro> if he doesn't know*
<kbmonkey> nocware, I do not see anything wrong with your grub config. possible that note at the end about making a boot partition could be the cause
<Kilos> is havp an app inetpro 
<kbmonkey> normally it is not an issue, but perhaps in certain configurations? it is not an ssd? or is your drive mode in bios set to AHCI?
<inetpro> aptitude search havp
<kbmonkey> my debian repo does not have havp, but google says it is an anti virus proxy with ClamAV scanner...
<inetpro> Kilos: most likely a service that he chose to install for some reason
<inetpro> it is in the ubuntu repositories
<kbmonkey> see clamsmtp in apt
<Kilos> ok lemme do lotsa removes
<inetpro> or it is a service that was installed as a dependency of something else
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> no need to have a virus scanner installed unless it is a mail server forwarding messages to clients with ThatOS(tm) ;)
<Kilos> he has no idea
<magespawn> inetpro: why the 8080 port though? 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> my ibid opens port 8080 as well
<inetpro> magespawn: that is probably the default port used by havp
<magespawn> right need to read about havp then
<inetpro> many proxy servers use 8080 by default
<magespawn> to protect against attacks coming in on port 80 (normal http port)?
<inetpro> magespawn: no
<inetpro> a proxy is typically used on the inside of a network to handle all web requests on behalf of network clients
<inetpro> the proxy server should typically not be accessible from the outside
<Kilos> clamsmtp is installed
<Kilos> what is it for
<Kilos> can he remove?
<inetpro> ClamSMTP is an SMTP proxy daemon that checks for viruses using the ClamAV anti-virus software
<kbmonkey> we can safely say that pacakge is not installed by default
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> I vote you remove it.
<Kilos> i told him to
<Kilos> i want him to come to classes with us now this
<Kilos> banned from irc ai!
<kbmonkey> say, can anybody here build python code into win32 exe's?
<nocware> kbmonkey: I haven't created the boot partition yet, i think its not ssd and  i'll  check the bios drive mode.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I'm failing to setup a WINE environment to do this :p
<kbmonkey> I do not think it is a permanent ban Kilos, once that port is closed he should be okay
<Kilos> yeah hes never caused any probs on irc so its that proxy thing
<inetpro> Kilos: anything that is not installed by default or anything that is not consciously installed afterwards (with the correct configuration) should be removed
<kbmonkey> may be worth checking after removal if that port was removed from the firewall white list
<Kilos> he cant remember what where why or how
<kbmonkey> lol, it happens on those lazy days when one browses the apt packages ;)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> always check the open ports on your PC and make sure you know what they are open for
<inetpro> netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro :) adding that to my library of scripts!
<Kilos> how do you know whats open to the internet
<Kilos> or how do you find them
<kbmonkey> ^ see that command inet posted Kilos 
<Kilos> i have it running
<Kilos> looks like all is inside here 
<Kilos> nothing to outside
<inetpro> always remember, security starts at home!
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2fSfOWPC4
<Kilos> mine all local hey
<inetpro> even inside a local network at home you do not want services running on your local machine that you do not know about
<Kilos> would that same command show if anything was open to outside
<inetpro> man netstat
<inetpro> Kilos: on that output of yours you basically have four services running in teh background
<inetpro> and you are actually safe with those for a very good reason
<Kilos> which 4
<Kilos> here is ians after lotsa remove stuffs
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2i2DqJ6lw
<nocware> kbmonkey: Hardware failure?
<kbmonkey> nocware, why do you sy that?
<inetpro> Kilos: those services of yours are all bound to localhost
<nocware> I'm just asking..
<kbmonkey> inetpro, is that indicated by the 4th column, all going to 0.0.0.0?
<nocware> disk utility does show a few tests failed.
<kbmonkey> nocware, I had some trouble before trying to boot off drives set as ACHI. 
<Kilos> ians has lotsa stuffs
<inetpro> 127.0.0.1 = localhost
<kbmonkey> oh really? hmm yes hardware failure is a big possiblity :(
<inetpro> and IIRC ::1 in tcp6 is also localhost
<kbmonkey> thank you :)
<nocware> kbmonkey, If it is ACHI .
<nocware> how would i change that/
<kbmonkey> nocware, if it booted before then that wont be a problem.
<kbmonkey> best you start looking for a new drive 
<nocware> I'll run some tests. Later
<nocware> :)
<nocware> new drive
<kbmonkey> try fsck the disk - file system check
<inetpro> Kilos: he needs to find out what is running on ports 139, 25, 445 and 4071
<kbmonkey> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<Kilos> how does one do that?
<inetpro> Kilos: sudo lsof -i:###
<nocware> I need to boot into live environment
<kbmonkey> you cant check on a mounted partition, iIRC it will ask you to reboot and it will check on reboot for you
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> or netstat -ntlp
<kbmonkey> or boot into live nocware :)
<nocware> Let me boot into live
<kbmonkey> hang on nocware 
<Kilos> run sudo touch /forcefsck and it checks on booting
<kbmonkey> oh well
<magespawn> how would you build pythin into a win exe kbmonkey?
<magespawn> python
<Kilos> 21:55:51) Iany: [sudo] password for ci-pc-lap1: 
<Kilos> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<Kilos> smbd    1022 root   28u  IPv6   3725      0t0  TCP *:netbios-ssn (LISTEN)
<Kilos> smbd    1022 root   30u  IPv4   3729      0t0  TCP *:netbios-ssn (LISTEN)
<superfly> pyinstaller
<superfly> magespawn: ^^
<magespawn> thanks superfly
<magespawn> would that run on linux?
<superfly> apparently you can cross-compile using WINE
<magespawn> kbmonkey seems to be struggling with it
<superfly> kbmonkey: what you struggling with?
<inetpro> Kilos: that looks like samba
<Kilos> samba is for a server?
<Kilos> samba not needed in kde?
<Kilos> can he remove it?
<inetpro> samba can be very useful for hsaring files between multiple systems 
<inetpro> or for sharing printers
<inetpro> but if you don't know how to use it it needs to go
<Kilos> so its safe then
<inetpro> you can introduce vulnerabilities big time
<Kilos> ow
<inetpro> if your stuff is not properly configured anyone from the interwebs can see your files
<inetpro> and possibly even dump and change your files
<inetpro> or delete
<kbmonkey> hello superfly - I was trying to compile my ludum dare game entry to a win32 binary so that the windows people can play it
<kbmonkey> windows people dont seem to know about source code XD
<Kilos> so is it safe to remove samba till we got irc fixed inetpro ?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21GIrtleE
<inetpro> if havp is removed, and it looks like it is, then irc should be fine
<Kilos> whats the microsoft stuff in there
<magespawn> kbmonkey: would the compile work better on a win system?
<kbmonkey> magespawn, not better. but it bundles the dependencies in one download 
<inetpro> samba can be used to make your PC look like a microsoft file server
<kbmonkey> as opposed to installing python and pygame seperately
<inetpro> Kilos: let hom run the following: sudo netstat -ntulp
<Kilos> still banned
<inetpro> Kilos: he's probably blacklisted
<Kilos> by irc?
<magespawn> kbmonkey: i can try do it here if you want
<Kilos> hes never online
<inetpro> 29/08 21:04:11 <Kilos> (21:03:33) Iany: You are banned from this server- Your host is an open proxy (HTTP CONNECT (8080)).  Email proxyscan@freenode.net when corrected. (2013/8/29 12.35)
<superfly> kbmonkey: you using PyInstaller?
<inetpro> blacklisted by freenode
<magespawn> on the plus side the recommended study time for LPIC 101 is 40 hours
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2fvXiVVey
<inetpro> he'll have to send that email 
<magespawn> so if we average 4 hours a week 10 weeks
<magespawn> then we finish with it the middle of novemberish
<inetpro> Kilos: if he doesn't know why he needs a specific service he should not be running it
<Kilos> what are those proxyscan things
<kbmonkey> superfly, I tried py2exe on a work machine, but the resulting exe did not work. so now I am trying pyinstaller in WINE (have been too busy at work to play with games there)
<kbmonkey> magespawn, that would be nice if you can thank you :)
<kbmonkey> let me see what is involved to do that...
<superfly> kbmonkey: I've never tried it myself, but according to one of the developers, that should work. Presuming you have all the actual Windows DLLs installed.
<superfly> kbmonkey: also, you need to install 32-bit everything because WINE is 32-bit
<kbmonkey> yes, I use 32-bit everything
<kbmonkey> magespawn, not to worry, I will try pyinstaller at work tomorrow over lunch or early before work. thanks anyway :)
<magespawn> np would have be interesting to try
<kbmonkey> if you like you can try. I am looking at the docs now on this..
<magespawn> i would need detailed instructions, being a tad clueless about this
<kbmonkey> hmm, it seems like step 1 is it builds a spec file, step 2 involves tweaking this file. I don't think it will work first time ;)
<magespawn> well we can have a look tomorrow then
<kbmonkey> sure thing, I will gather all my knowledge for then :)
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I did not get this far yet, failing to setup the WINE ;)
<magespawn> will also have adsl in the morning
<inetpro> ai!
<Trixar_za> I actually have wine running an mIRC bot
<inetpro> damn Vodacom is still as useless as ever here
<Trixar_za> oh an hi :P
<Kilos> he has mailed freenode inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<nocware> Hey
<nocware> Kbmonkey?
<kbmonkey> hello
<nocware> :/
<Kilos> nocware, fixed?
<nocware> U said it would reboot right?
<nocware> Actually fsck...damaged my system...
<kbmonkey> wat?
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> does the drive health still show as having errors?
<nocware> On booting....unknown filesystem..
<kbmonkey> oh noes :(
<nocware> I'm on my phone...
<nocware> :(
<kbmonkey> you should be able to boot the live cd still
<nocware> Ohh well have a separate home partition..
<Kilos> nocware, wait a bit
<Kilos> have you got backups
<kbmonkey> okay that is good at least.
<Kilos> nocware, have you got a external to save to
<nocware> Not now, i could wait planning on getting one this week or next.
<nocware> Kilos
<kbmonkey> boot the live cd, and you can split that partition into that boot,/ partitions that grub info script suggested
<Kilos> then we save all you packages in archives
<Kilos> and rsync home but dont use it till we got the drive fixed
<Kilos> then we format drive and partition nicely and install
<Kilos> maybe some corruption in there in the boot sector or something
 * inetpro waves everyone a good night o/
<Kilos> night inetpro ty very much
<Kilos> whew look at the time
<inetpro> Kilos: you're welcome
 * Kilos bows in gratitude
<inetpro> bye
<nocware> I'm looking at gparted and only option is well format. 
<kbmonkey> gn inetpro o/
<nocware> Night inetpro
<kbmonkey> oh dear. it sounds like the partition table of the drive is missing nocware 
<Kilos> wait noc
<Kilos> how big is your drive
<nocware> Whole drive is 250
<Kilos> ok so you must have spare space
<Kilos> if you look with gparted you should be able to resixe a section and make that a storage partition
<Kilos> '
<kbmonkey> nocware, apparently you can recover your partition table..
<kbmonkey> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370121
<nocware> Kbmonkey I'll look at it.
<kbmonkey> you do it from live cd. does live have xchat?
<Kilos> nocware, you on 3g or adsl uncapped
<Kilos> on live you can install xchat
<kbmonkey> if you can get your home back, just reinstall the os part and include that boot partition. and keep your home as it is
<nocware> 3g kilos
<Kilos> maybe there is something corrupt in home kbmonkey 
<Kilos> then we gotta save all downloaded packages
<Kilos> i do a 12.04 install and only use 20m data
<Kilos> but then i have a remastersys dvd
<kbmonkey> Kilos is master at saving those archives :)
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yeah, hi
<Kilos> 3g makes anyone good at trying to save
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<Kilos> you home yet?
<nocware> :) kilos
<tumbleweed> yeah, got back on monday
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<Kilos> we gotta chat sometime please but not tonight
<nocware> I'll do a clean install...I've saved packages before using aptonCd  
<nocware> Kilos
<Kilos> nocware, first go to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> aptoncd dont work with 12.04 by me
<Kilos> you know how to get to /archives/? nocware 
<Kilos> home
<Kilos> then filesystem
<Kilos> then /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> then on archives right click and properties
<Kilos> and hope youve been saving them 
<nocware> Ok
<Kilos> how many meg or gig
<Kilos> i got 7g of 12.04 already
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> that sure is a lot of download Kilos 
<Kilos> its every package that 12.04 has used kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> nocware, I hope that recovery works. *cross fingers*
<Kilos> i save them all
<magespawn> Kilos how about testdisk to redo the file system?
<Kilos> testdisk from live cd?
<Kilos> dunno how well it works on a working drive
<magespawn> not sure if it is on there
<Kilos> you gotta install it
<magespawn> i think it can redo the file system, not a 100% sure though
<magespawn> i can ony check tomorrow
<Kilos> but better to work from another drive
<Kilos> at times its not worth all the hassles. easier to clean install
<Kilos> hes been battling for a week
<magespawn> s/ony/only
<Kilos> 2 or 3 hours and new install running kiff
<kbmonkey> what could have caused the boot loader to break liek that?
<Kilos> yeah but something bad wrong there because boot-repair always fixes boot probs
<Kilos> maybe a bad block even
<Kilos> i got a bad block command but also must use from another drive
<Kilos> how did you do the fsck just now nocware 
<Kilos> from cd?
<nocware> No.
<nocware> My mistake
<nocware> Im thinking a clean install...
<Kilos> have you found the archives
<nocware> Nope.
<Kilos> do you want to save the downloaded packages?
<magespawn> i off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<nocware> I do have an iso with some packages...i used aptonCD
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nocware> Night
<kbmonkey> nite magespawn o/
<nocware> Magespawn
<Kilos> lets try one more fsck from cd
<kbmonkey> I dont think fsck will work without a partition table Kilos 
<Kilos> boot from cd then run sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<Kilos> is the partition table gone
<Kilos> thats mbr corrupt
<nocware> Yup.kbmonkey
<nocware> Superblock could not be read....
<kbmonkey> no, the mbr defines what to boot, the part table defines how your drive is partitioned
<Kilos> the boot sector
<kbmonkey> technically your data is still there nocware, if that recovery helps to restore the part table, you can access the data again
<Kilos> brub installs a bit to mbr
<nocware> Superblock has an invalid journal
<nocware> Inode (8)
<nocware> kbmonkey
<Kilos> something corrupt
<nocware> There is an option to clear
<kbmonkey> what are you busy doing nocware ?
<Kilos> nocware, do you have a largish usb stick?
<nocware> kbmonkey? I don't get.
<kbmonkey> I do not understand what option to clear means
<Kilos> hard when the pc isnt in front of you hey
<nocware> Clear<y>? On the cli
<nocware> kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> what command did you run?
<nocware> Sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<kbmonkey> no, dont run fsck again
<kbmonkey> it wont without a partition table
<Kilos> i would do it
<Kilos> it normally asks fix it >y
<nocware> Kilos :) 
<Kilos> haha
<nocware> I'll try gpart tomorrow.
<nocware> Seeing as it's late.
<kbmonkey> okay :]
<Kilos> ok sleep tight nocware 
<nocware> Thanks for the help.
<nocware> Goodnight.
<nocware> Kilos
<Kilos> probs like that keep me up all night till its fixed
<nocware> kbmonkey
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> gn :)
<nocware> I have something exhausting tommorow.
<nocware> Tomorrow*
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> Im seeing double already -.-
<nocware> I'm 
<Kilos> both of us
<nocware> :)
<nocware> Ok.
<Kilos> im normally asleep an hour ago
<Kilos> no more
<nocware> Same here.
<Kilos> but if you wanna go on ill stay up
<Kilos> monkyou work tomorrow?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<Kilos> shame thats so frustrating
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell kilos good night!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-30
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> yo inetpro , when you have time, no rush, can you just explain in laymans terms what was the reason ian was banned. is it because he was trying to connect to irc through a proxy server and freenode dont accept that?
<Kilos> i been thinking maybe he had tried to connect at work and their server is a proxy server maybe?
<Kilos> or maybe a work router that was setup like that
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> you gonna mail the list about tonight or you want me to do it?
<magespawn> are you on the dlug list too?
<Kilos> yeah well im getting mail from william
<Kilos> looking for pc stuff
<Kilos> and warwick
<magespawn> i think if we let both lists know that will be best
<magespawn> so i will do the dlug if you can do ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yeah i just dunno what is their actual addy and dont wanna steal a working thread thing
<Kilos> oh yay
<Kilos> ya thats good
<Kilos> we just gotta decide what tonight is actually about
<Kilos> yo thundermage 
<Kilos> i had to go turn mine off
<thundermage> that might be a good idea
<Kilos> every time i opened thunderbird it was here
<thundermage> yup there must be a setting somewhere to start on login or something
<Kilos> like methinks maybe tonight will be about planning the classes not so?
<Kilos> on the right a tiny block to stop aotu join
<Kilos> needed mag glass to see it
<Kilos> autojoin
<Kilos> did you read what i asked the pro magespawn ?
<magespawn> i saw it thanks, yes tonight is a start and the layout that we can follow. LPIC recommended study time is 40 hours 
<magespawn> i did Kilos
<nocware> Morning everyone
<magespawn> i think freenode does not accept proxy servers
<Kilos> hi nocware 
<magespawn> ho nocware
<Kilos> what is the proxy server
<Kilos> like where is it
<Kilos> is it maybe their work server
<Kilos> so not his pc at all that caused the ban
<nocware> It's just weird...i booted in live and now the disk has other options...seems fine.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive had lotsa probs nocware and that sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1 from another drive or cd has fixed it everytime
<Kilos> even fixes crashed externals
<nocware> Kilos, just showed file not found on booting. 
<Kilos> then the normal sudo touch /forcefsck should sort that on next boot too
<magespawn> Kilos: a proxy can be anywhere but it essential in between his pc and freenode hiding who he is from freenode
<magespawn> gotta go out brb 
<Kilos> ya maybe it was when he tried to get in with pc connected to work net con
<Kilos> go well
<Trixar_za> The problem isn't really that he's using a proxy, it's that he's using an open proxy used by bots
<Kilos> yeah but he dunno where the thing could be
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za not_found 
<not_found> thanks for the b-day wish uncle Kilos :D
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> sorry we were late not_found 
<Trixar_za> It's not_found's birthday?
<Kilos> yesterday or day before
<Trixar_za> This Miley Cyrus thing just makes me laugh. She wants to prove she's not a kid anymore, so what does it do? Pretty much pull the same crap that a typical 15/16 year old girl pulls after they discover that dressing provocativly gets boys attention
<Trixar_za> It's so common, that I don't even see it anymore
<Trixar_za> Now the girls that dress conservativly stand out to me :P
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<Trixar_za> Morning inetpro
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> Kilos: the problem is not the proxy per se
<Trixar_za> I'm just saying, if my kid tries to pull that crap, I'd so take away her phone or car
<inetpro> the problem is that he had an open proxy
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> meaning that anyone out on the internet was able to use his machine as a proxy server
<Kilos> oh
<not_found> Miley is the one that buys her dad cars :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> He's still her manager. He blames MTV for making her do that.
<inetpro> bad peeps out there actually exploit open proxies to fake their location
<not_found> I blame violent video games
<Kilos> so its his pc not the work server that could have caused the ban
<Trixar_za> not_found: lol. Reminds me of Harvest or Harvester
<Trixar_za> It was a violent video game created just to piss off the "moral guardians" that said video games are murder simulators
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't know his setup and how he connects, too much detail that is missing
<Kilos> i didnt think last night, i coulda joined #freenode and asked the admin guys to unban him
<Kilos> he used to connect  at work on their adsl 
<Kilos> yo drussell 
<Kilos> at night now he is using 3g like us
<Kilos> but he has been banned for months i think
<drussell> Kilos: hey!
<Kilos> you yankyfied peeps with your hey
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> too much tv
<Kilos> anyway nocware im glad that its working
<Kilos> dont companies hide behind proxy servers to try keep secure
<Kilos> aw i forgot sheep with all the proxy stuff
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<inetpro> Kilos: you could probably say that companies hide behind proxies but the fact is that they take responsibility for what happens inside
<inetpro> fact is that if someone inside messes up the company as a whole gets blacklisted
<Kilos> ok. im just looking for where that proxy could be.
<Kilos> he would be the only one there that comes on irc
<Kilos> trying to localise the prob thing
<Kilos> what a business
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> oh inetpro but he was on an open proxy you say, so, we just gotta work out if that was his pc or somewhere else
<Kilos> hmm...
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<magespawn> hello 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> dunno if i over did the list mail
<Kilos> Vince-0, first class tonight
<Vince-0> yaa? 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> is it these settings in the router that causes pc to disconnect from the net
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21ngmIjQs
<Kilos> there where they talk about lease time
<Kilos> do i just delete anytime setting to make it stay online or must a enter many mins
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh seconds
<Kilos> eeek
<magespawn> Kilos that is the DHCP lease settings for the computers on your internal network
<Kilos> ya but isnt that what disconnects me while modem still shows connected
<magespawn> no that is just the amount of time between renewal of the DHCP lease
<Kilos> maybe i gotta use the fixed hosy thing but i dont see my mac addy on this pc
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> my head gonna explode with all these things
<magespawn> fixed host just mean that the pc will get the same ip address from the router everytime
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<charl> good morning all
<charl> hi Kilos, magespawn, superfly, Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi charl
<Kilos> classes tonight
<magespawn> hi charl
<drussell> Kilos: lol, you started with "yo" that's way more yankified! ;o)
<drussell> Kilos: how's things?
<Kilos> hahaha well said drussell 
<Kilos> good ty and you
<drussell> Kilos: really good thanks
<Kilos> you gonna join our study group tonight drussell ?
<Kilos> #linux-studies
<Kilos> maybe you can teach too
<Kilos> Maaz, spell teach
<Maaz> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<Kilos> yay
<drussell> Kilos: hehe, I don't know that I'll be up to much this evening, I'm finally travelling home after being away all week in Germany
<drussell> Kilos: so will probably collapse in a heap :o)
<Kilos> np davey
<Kilos> next week no excuses
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously that open proxy was running on the machine where he ran that netstat command from last night, I guess that is his machine
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> he has never run that command before methinks
<inetpro> what command?
<Kilos> netstat
<Kilos> he dunno that 
<Kilos> oh oh sorry
<inetpro> netstat is just used to find the open ports
<Kilos> do you not think the ban was from before
<inetpro> and to find the application/service 
<Kilos> he used to come here with it while still on win now its kde
<Kilos> i think the ban is months old
<Squirm> hello
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously he was running havp on there
<Kilos> oh yes
<inetpro> on port 8080
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<inetpro> so freenode won't lie to you
<inetpro> they can detect it
<Kilos> well i got him to remove havp and samba and other stuff
<Kilos> so will see if he comes online tonight on pidgin if freenode unbanned him
<inetpro> the sad part is that there seems to be a lack of firewall protection on top of everything else
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hi '-'
<inetpro> but that is why I say security starts at home
<Kilos> ill get him to install gufw
<inetpro> even without a firewall you should have a secure setup on each and every local machine
<Kilos> write me a book
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> secure setup on ubuntu
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ubuntu is relatively ok by default
<Kilos> see his head is full of his work stuff and sorting win machines to work on the biometrics stuff
<inetpro> the problem is between the chair and the keyboard
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> if you don't know what you're doing you can be dangerous
<Kilos> you think havp opened the port 8080
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> grate
<inetpro> if it was windows that machine would be owned by hackers now
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> on win he uses zonealarm and virii stuff
<Kilos> dunno why he had havp installed
<Kilos> he dunno either
<not_found> selinux - cause it is good enough for the NSA :p
<inetpro> Kilos: it sure didn't install itself
<not_found> oh, install app A and it will sometimes install app B and some other goodies for you...
<Kilos> maybe he was playing in muon but he is always half asleep with that lung prob
<not_found> oh this is in linux, not windows, never mind
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 12.04 kde
<Kilos> freenode banned him
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> lol
<not_found> IP address ban?
<Kilos> something about open port 8080
<not_found> ah sounds familiar...
<not_found> heard something about this some time ago... but mind a blank now :;/
<Kilos> you coming to class tonight not_found ?
<not_found> class?
 * not_found is working day 8 of a possible 14 in a row so he is going home to eat and sleep
<Kilos> lpi class on #linux_studies
<Kilos> every friday evening
<not_found> so the class is back on LPI now...
<Kilos> yeah
<not_found> nice
<not_found> time?
<Kilos> then python after
<not_found> or wiki link :p
<Kilos> http://linux-studies.za.net/wiki/Main_Page
<Kilos> dunno if magespawn updated it yet
<magespawn> not yet
<magespawn> http://www.coverity.com/company/press-releases/read/coverity-finds-python-sets-new-level-of-quality-for-open-source-software from morgs on twitter
<Kilos> someone needs to tweet him and remind him there is such a thing as irc too
<Kilos> Maaz, seen morgs
<Maaz> Kilos: morgs was last seen 3 months, 18 days, 1 hour, 15 minutes and 5 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-05-14 10:00:39 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-05-15 09:29:24 SAST
<Kilos> magespawn, the router is the gateway here hey so whats the ping gateway there for
<Kilos> mustnt pc ping the gateway?
<Kilos> all this stuff is driving me nuts
<magespawn> if you ping your gateway from your pc then it will ping the router
<magespawn> if you ping the gateway from the router then it should ping the service providers gateway
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> some more info on havp http://www.server-side.de/
<Kilos> maybe ian thought it would stop virii at the time
<Kilos> dangerous playing in muon and synaptic
<Kilos> the write ups dont explain everything
<Kilos> massive wind come up so methinks cold on its way soon
<magespawn> still very warm here
<magespawn> might be a good idea for work network, stop the virus before it get into your network
<Kilos> then you will be banned from here
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> leave it alone just put antiv in win machines
<magespawn> ineptro said that freenode objected to the open part of the proxy not the use of a proxy 
<Kilos> ya and caused by havp
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> you would need to set up havp so that the proxy is closed and not an open relay
<magespawn> not really important for ian though
<not_found> so what time is the fun and games for LPI tonight... anyone have an idea?
<magespawn> 20:00 not_found
<magespawn> superfly kbmonkey i do still have a sign for the linux studies wiki, but i cannot seem to add an event to the google calender
<magespawn> sorry sent that twice
<not_found> :/ 22:00 pm here is just to late for me... oh well, hope you guys have a good turn out :)
<magespawn> not_found: this is just for the live irc stuff you can stil join the wiki and i think there is a mailing list too and the time is variable
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> power got blown away with the big wind
<not_found> must have been very big
<not_found> thanks magespawn
<Kilos> blowing heavy here
<Kilos-> pc decided it enjoyed being off so keeps rebooting
<Kilos-> grrr
<theblazehen> hi all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> class tonight hey
<Kilos> you gotta learn hard and pass the lpi exam
<theblazehen> Yeah :)
<Kilos> we need rich peeps here
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<theblazehen> When do the exams start?
<Kilos> sweaty?
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> a little
<Cantide> didn't sweat much in the rain :p
<Kilos> that you arange with some place to write them
<Kilos> i dont think they are fixed time things
<theblazehen> ah ok
<theblazehen> hopefully done with science expo code today
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> work dont chat
<theblazehen> Yeah, almost done. Just waiting for script to finish, then see if it works
<theblazehen> Then upload to a VPS
<theblazehen> I *think* it's working. Giving expected CPU usage at least
<charl> hi people, you doing the linux studies thing tonight?
<theblazehen> yeah charl
<charl> cool, if i can i'll help
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> im gonna lurk there till lpi finished
<theblazehen> Working :P
<charl> oh you're going to be doing lpi? i thought you're doing python
<theblazehen> At least the first part of script
<Kilos> the boss okes said we need proper basic knowledge first
<theblazehen> ah o
<theblazehen> k
<theblazehen> Yes! It works!!!1!!1!
<charl> ok cool
<Kilos> good
<charl> i have used linux for so many years i have no idea what i do or don't know
<charl> about 13 years now, started with linux back in 2000
<Kilos> lol then learn with us and teach what you do know
<charl> started with the original suse before novell bought them
<theblazehen> ooh nice charl, did you know suse is sponsoring boerewors rolls at SFD?
<charl> lol interesting
<magespawn> afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<charl> from the wikipage page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUSE
<charl> Novell was in turn acquired by The Attachmate Group on 27 April 2011.[5] Under its new owner, SUSE remained a separate company.[6] By June 2012, many former SUSE engineers who had been laid off during Novell's ownership had been brought back.[1]
<charl> seems like they are still primarily based in germany
<theblazehen> I can't believe ALL my code works! (I think)
<magespawn> they say the wheel turns
<Kilos> no fair magespawn you got one answer to your mail already
<Kilos> our list is a bunch of email addicts
<magespawn> paste it theblazehen and we can test it too if you want
<theblazehen> magespawn, lemme clean it up, then I'll put it on my githuib
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> Kilos which list?
<Kilos> lug answered
<Kilos> lekker getting lug mail here as well
<Kilos> oh i wanted to ask, what is a lab like william is starting up
<Kilos> a lab is a place where you mix chemicals and blow the windows out
<not_found> only if you are doing it wrong
<Kilos> no man right
<Kilos> if you do it wrong theres no reaction
<theblazehen> Lol, true Kilos 
<not_found> :)
 * not_found has worked in a lab before... it wasn't very exciting...
<magespawn> a computer lab = computer classroom = computer centre
<magespawn> a community one by the looks of it
<theblazehen> I broke my css :(
<Kilos> so what kinda pcs stuff is william looking for
<Kilos> all modern stuff
<Kilos> hi space_ 
<magespawn> Kilos:  i think they will use anything they can get
<Kilos> even p3 size stuffs
<Kilos> sup nocware 
<theblazehen> Kilos, I have really old hardware. How old is p3?
<theblazehen> Like 600MHz single core, 256MB ram kinda stuff
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 450m cpu
<theblazehen> Single core?
<Kilos> ya
<not_found> obviously
<not_found> :p
<theblazehen> Might donate then
<theblazehen> where?
<Kilos> durban
<Cantide> i have PC scraps in Durban
<theblazehen> ah ok, too much of a drive then :/
<Cantide> some stuff works, some doesn't, all mixed up
<Kilos> what scraps charl 
<not_found> there comes a time when the cost of running the hardware (electricity) isn't worth it on older hardware :/
<Kilos> me first
<Cantide> old m/bs, CPUs, lots of dead DDR2
<Kilos> ai1 Cantide 
<theblazehen> Cantide, How much ddr2?
<Cantide> idk
<Cantide> i have a few modules that are 1GB, iirc
<theblazehen> ah ok, my pc is ddr2
<Cantide> but they don't work, or are faulty
<theblazehen> oh ok
<theblazehen> but I have 3GB ram, so enough for now
<Kilos> ddr2 is latish
<Cantide> one or two *might* work, but i have nothing to test on, and they've been lying in a cupboard for years
<Kilos> mine still sdr
<theblazehen> Saving up for like 64GB
<Cantide> o_O
<Cantide> o_O to both Kilos and theblazehen
<theblazehen> lol Cantide 
<theblazehen> Wanna run a large, fast DB
<Cantide> i'll need to throw all this old hardware out in the next 4 weeks or so
<Cantide> it will go to charity or scavengers
<Kilos> Cantide, you know where too
<Cantide> to PTA?
<Cantide> if i can get it there >.<
<Kilos> ya inna bow with post office
<Kilos> ill pay postage
<Kilos> bow/box
<Kilos> especially scrap drives
<Cantide> then i'd strip it all down and throw out the cases and things
<Kilos> i need spares
<Cantide> ah
<theblazehen> Cantide, how big are drives? 
<theblazehen> Currently using a 40 GB
<Cantide> there is an 80 GB
<Cantide> at my feet
<Cantide> i had windows on it
<Cantide> but the last time i tried it, it didn't boot
<theblazehen> Ah ok, not even read?
<Kilos> send 
<Cantide> other than that, i'll have to look and see what drives are lying around here
<Cantide> can't recall
<Cantide> i don't play with this stuff much :p I have my working PC, everything else just lies around :D
<Kilos> i must appeal on the list as well
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> got some drives need lazer goodie others need platters others need control card
<Cantide> wow
<Cantide> that's serious effort :D
<magespawn> Kilos puts a lot of effort into fixing hardware that others have given up on
<magespawn> looks like hkis electricity is off again
<theblazehen> Done!
<magespawn> theblazehen: link?
<theblazehen> Trying to fix "500 internal server error" first :/
<theblazehen> http://81.17.30.101/dalt/ should work magespawn 
<theblazehen> Apparently it wont.... I said SHOULD!
<superfly> theblazehen: you can't redirect to localhost
<theblazehen> Yeah... I forgot about the redirect, just saw that
<superfly> and printing out the line you're trying to execute is a little silly.
<superfly> and while we're on that, why are you being stupid? I mean, why are you using PHP?
<theblazehen> Lol, what should I use then?
<CantiAFK> PHP <3
<superfly> Python, duh.
<superfly> PHP is the empitome of bad design
<theblazehen> how do I do it in a web server?
<magespawn> lo;
<magespawn> lol
<CantiAFK> :D
<theblazehen> superfly, agree
<superfly> tell me, what does this print out? php -r "if ('one' == 0) { echo('true'); }"
<CantiAFK> i agree, too, but i still like it :p
<superfly> theblazehen: mod_wsgi on Apache
<superfly> Phusion Passenger on nginx
<theblazehen> ah ok. Will test that now
<theblazehen> root@someguy:~# php -r "if ('one' == 0) { echo('true'); }"
<theblazehen> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/gd.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/gd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<theblazehen> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/mcrypt.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/mcrypt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<theblazehen> XD
<superfly> theblazehen: looks like your PHP has some really bad issues
<superfly> theblazehen: what do you *think* that prints out?
<theblazehen> nothing
<theblazehen> wb Kilos 
<superfly> theblazehen: no, it prints out true
<Kilos> ty power went again
<theblazehen> lol
<superfly> theblazehen: in PHP, "one" is equal to 0
<theblazehen> so, you shouldn't be doing that anyway
<superfly> why not? people do it ALL the time in PHP
<theblazehen> Oh...
<theblazehen> Well I don't
<superfly> theblazehen: what about this... (8 == 08)
<superfly> is that true or false?
<theblazehen> false?
<superfly> neither
<theblazehen> what?
<superfly> 08 will raise an exception or cause an error
<theblazehen> wow
<superfly> why?
<theblazehen> dunno
<superfly> because of an unpatched bug in PHP - it has been there for years
<superfly> they refuse to fix it
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> why?
<superfly> goodness knows why
<superfly> I can't remember
<theblazehen> ok
<superfly> at that point I had left PHP and was starting to LOVE Python
<theblazehen> ah ok
<superfly> and it just gave me more reason never to go back to PHP
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl> what? php? /me pukes on the channel floor
<charl> python++
<theblazehen> agree charl
<charl> filthy disgusting language
 * not_found needs to install ssh server on my laptop again so I can check for updates via ssh from work when I am bored
<theblazehen> lol yeah not_found 
<not_found> :)
<charl> ??? updates?
<not_found> yum update
<not_found> >.>
<theblazehen> Holy shit, did my code just work? Hang on, I need to check...
<charl> you need to run ssh server on your laptop to check for yum updates
<charl> ok no idea
<not_found> yes, if I plan to log into my laptop which is at my home from work via ssh to run the command for updating the system
<theblazehen> It worked, but I never saw the CPU usage where it worked :/
<charl> oh, you want to update your laptop sitting at home while you are at work
<not_found> yes, because I am bored
<not_found> and have nothing else to do
<charl> eh ok :)
<charl> i do updates while i'm making coffee
<not_found> oh... I could actually just sudo yum update ... keep it all Ubuntu like...
<Kilos> not_found, yum
<not_found> yum
<Kilos> redhat centos
<not_found> close
<Kilos> eek they got more
<theblazehen> It really did work!
<not_found> oh yes :)
<charl> fedora? oracle linux? etc etc
<Kilos> actually centos 5.2 dont look too bad
<Kilos> with gnome ui
<not_found> the one that precedes the mighty red hat... and is a blue hat...
<not_found> Gnome 3.8
<not_found> presently...
<not_found> only thing more bleeding edge is arch... and perhaps ubuntu 13.10 :p
<not_found> ah I see charl got it... 50%
<not_found> well 100% but only 50% of the answer he gave was correct :)
<charl> hold on, fedora didn't precede red hat
<charl> fedora branched off from red hat
<not_found> not what I mean
<not_found> it is the testing stage for what will become red hat
<not_found> eventually
<charl> oh i see, yes
<charl> i was playing with manjaro (arch-based) today
<charl> i was quite impressed with how fast it is
<charl> also pacman rocks
<not_found> yup... should see the fork of pacman that frugalware uses... even faster
<theblazehen> charl, also look at archbang
<theblazehen> arch with openbox
<not_found> but with apt-fast even apt goes like a rocket
<charl> manjaro also has an openbox-based version
<not_found> and RPM based distro have delta rpm so it doesn't need to be so fast to be fast :p
<charl> archbang looks nice
<charl> i have an idea that i might move my laptop to arch
<charl> i have been getting somewhat disappointed with ubuntu as of late
<charl> ubuntu seems to be too focused on getting into the mainstream and has neglected the ideas that open source unix is all about
<theblazehen> charl, highly encourage
<theblazehen> of course I can only get graphics drivers in arch...
<charl> i use intel hd graphics cards both at work and at home
<charl> so at least that is not of much concern to me
<theblazehen> I use powerVR on netbook
<charl> all i really need is arch running x11 + i3, all of what i need should be in the packages
<charl> a browser, vlc and a good terminal emulator
<charl> those are about the only headless software i use
<charl> non-headless i mean
<theblazehen> Yeah, you'd like arch
<charl> at work it's a little more complicated cause we use vmware quite extensively
<charl> vmware needs to modify the kernel
<charl> if i go on the bleeding edge it gets dangerous
<not_found> home time
<Kilos> later not_found 
<Kilos> miond the camels
<charl> ciao not_found 
<magespawn> later all home for me too
<charl> same here bbl
<theblazehen> Can't pleieve it works :D
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> ah did mage spawn drive home?
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> i see he asked a question earlier today
<kbmonkey> was at work, only got online now
<Kilos> what did he ask?
<kbmonkey> something with the calendar of adding events...
<kbmonkey> we'll ask him when he's back
<Kilos> oh ya the time there is gmt and we gmt+2
<Kilos> he should be here soon
<kbmonkey> ya this was 5 hours ago
<Kilos> hi snowy
<Snowy> elos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Snowy> thanks :)
<theblazehen> hi Snowy 
<kbmonkey> ello Snowy and theblazehen 
<Kilos> Snowy, you a linux user?
<Snowy> yeah, prefer debian, but recently switched to ubuntu because unit looks nice :)
<Snowy> **unity btw
<Cantide> do you like unity?
<Cantide> i had to use it for months before i grew to like it :-S
<Snowy> well, it's better than gnome 3 :)
<Cantide> agreed :)
<Cantide> i like it now
<Cantide> especially after learning some keyboard shortcuts
<Snowy> yup, it's not that bad... i never upgraded, just because gnome 2 was what I liked.  and I know there was a fork, but I liked to stick to what I know
<Snowy> and now, unity seems to be doing ok, with the shortcuts that is
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i was also stubborn at first :p
<Cantide> and i also liked gnome 2
<Cantide> but, things must progress and change is inevitable :)
<Cantide> unity 8 is going to rock :)
<Snowy> yeah, waiting to see what the major difference is going to be when it's not using X anymore
<Cantide> gotta wait for 14.10 :<
<Cantide> so still a year to go
<Cantide> haha
<Snowy> haha, yeah
<Snowy> also looking forward to see what ubuntu can do on the smartphone side... would love to run some of my fav linux apps on my phone :)
<kbmonkey> I compiled the latest WINE last night, it took so long I had to leave the pc running while I slept. ha ha
<Cantide> lol kbmonkey :)
<Cantide> Snowy, yeah, it'll be nice when they're all optimized to make use of Unity's screen-size changing magic
<kbmonkey> but it worked. I can build win32 exes in WINE, who would have thunk it
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i compiled win32 exe files using mingw and code:blocks
<Cantide> ran them on a windows machine and they worked fine :)
<kbmonkey> nice
<kbmonkey> the things we do to make people happy, lol
<Cantide> (without using wine)
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I seeyour email now - we having a meet eh? nice!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> you write great emails Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Yessir
<kbmonkey> does QA do coffee too?
<Kilos> i didnt know a time kbmonkey 
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> nah time is "tonight" - perfect
<theblazehen> QA coffee please
<Kilos> she aint here
<Kilos> gonna send her to studies now
<theblazehen> ah ok
 * kbmonkey goes to make some real coffee
<Kilos> qa is a new improved version
<theblazehen> QA still sucks at making coffee
<Kilos> its you asking wrong man
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey, Kilos and charl!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<theblazehen> Maaz you missed me. Coffee please?
<Maaz> theblazehen: What?
<theblazehen> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<theblazehen> maaz put a cup on
<Maaz> theblazehen: What?
<theblazehen> maaz make coffee
<Maaz> theblazehen: Excuse me?
<theblazehen> maaz put a pot on
<Maaz> theblazehen: Huh?
<theblazehen> maaz put a pot on
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sorry...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, where are the rusks?
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Erk, dunno
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> *lag
<psychicist> hi kbmonkey 
<psychicist> hi charl 
<psychicist> wb Cantide 
<kbmonkey> hello psychicist 
<charl> hi psychicist 
<magespawn> Evening all
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi charl
<charl> how's it going
<magespawn> Good and you?
<charl> good good
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy what happened
<ThatGraemeGuy> i need to virtualise the oldest of old dell boxes we have :-/
<Kilos> ouch
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1 week into notice period and they're still expecting me to do work :-o
<superfly> bwahahaha
<Kilos> oh well peeps try get blood outa stones
<superfly> pity they don't do the "leave on resignation day" thing :-/
<superfly> they reserve that for the "special" people
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i should've been a bit more special in the days leading up to my resignation :-D
<ThatGraemeGuy> its ok, this is one of the last few windows things i need to do for the next 3 weeks before i don't have to deal with it anymore in a professional capacity
<ThatGraemeGuy> also one of the last few vmware things i'll be doing
<Kilos> something to look forward to
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<theblazehen> too late :/
<magespawn> cheers all
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-31
<Kilos> morning all
<kbmonkey> morning ZA
<Kilos> hmm...
<not_found> from the official IRC logs there has been two messages the whole day from here... so I will add one more... Hello :p
<Kilos> morning not_found 
<not_found> how are you today uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> some peeps on #linux-studies too
<Kilos> im good ty not_found and you? just cold again here
<Kilos> wind coming off the snow on the berg
<not_found> I'm OK thanks...
<not_found> nice and sunny here :p
 * Kilos jealous
<not_found> and with nice and sunny |I mean hot as hell
<not_found> ;)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> sis just got some weather thing on tablet, says it is 11°c but feels like 9°c
<Kilos> wind very cold
<Kilos> and thats midday
<not_found> k... 9 degC sucks but at least not going down to 0...
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> man I really hate this xfce open dialogue
 * not_found needs to go again... bbl
<Kilos> to make the degrees goodie i use compose key and double click o
<Kilos> at least something ive remembered
<kbmonkey> lol
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos, kbmonkey
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> delicious, rusks, i haven't had those in ages
<charl> i don't think they sell those in europe
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> do they make buttermilk breads and buns
<Kilos> then you can make your own rusks
<charl> i don't think so
<Kilos> google bakeries man
<charl> in NL and DE we have a ridiculous variety of baked goods
<charl> just not that :P
<charl> by the way, i was just wondering
<charl> do any of you people use rtorrent?
<charl> the headless bittorrent client
<Kilos> that sucks. coffee and rusks be lekker
<charl> i just discovered a really strange thing, when i finish downloading a torrent it immediately stops seeding
<charl> then i stop the torrent, start it back up again, and immediately it starts seeding again
<charl> that without any custom configuration
<charl> Kilos: in germany they have these coffee pastries, really delicious with coffee
<charl> i should go across the border and buy a few again
<Kilos> lol
<charl> transmission is probably the worst bittorrent client of all times
<charl> it constantly keeps thrasing the disk
<charl> even when seeding
<charl> ktorrent is actually a really powerful client
<Kilos> explain seeding please
<Kilos> Maaz, define seeding
<Maaz> Kilos: Seed \Seed\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Seeded}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Seeding}.] 1. To sprinkle with seed; to plant seeds in; to sow; as, to seed a field. [1913 Webster]  2. To cover thinly with something scattered; to ornament with seedlike decorations. [1913 Webster]  A sable mantle seeded with waking eyes. --B. Jonson. [1913 Webster]  {To seed down}, to sow with
<Maaz> grass seed. [1913 Webster]
<charl> is when you upload data to other people
<charl> other people who are downloading the torrent you already downloaded
<charl> or you have partially downloaded
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> torrent is using many download palces for on download right?
<Kilos> places
<charl> yes it's a distributed content distribution system
<Kilos> like splitting the download 
<charl> the idea that each person downloads and uploads to others
<charl> you could say that yes
<charl> for example, crunchbang is only distributed via bittorrent (last i checked)
<charl> and it's nice to contribute by seeding it again for others
<Kilos> so seeding is your bit its feeding?
<charl> yes
<Kilos> yeah i remember i downloaded crunchband and it was very fast download
<charl> yes i downloaded it at work, i got about 70MBps download
<Kilos> wow
<charl> that's megabyte, not megabit
<Kilos> i understand B as to b
<charl> yup
<Kilos> 1 byte = 8 bits
<charl> i'm on gigabit ethernet but i was quite surprised myself because mostly if you download via http it's around 20-30MBps from the internet
<Kilos> whew
<charl> exactly so we're talking around 7*8=560mbps
<charl> plus protocol overhead
<charl> there's also latency and packet loss and a whole lot of things that contribute to speed
<Kilos> and per sec normally written /s
<charl> depends on who you ask :)
<Kilos> i dont ask i see output when downloading or upgrading
<charl> but that's acceptable yes
<charl> lol
<Kilos> i watch whole thing
<Kilos> i enjoy watching upgrade details
<Kilos> you see the tiny and large packages
<kbmonkey> am back
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> thanks
 * psychicist is back from Polish class and the supermarket, it's time for putting pizza into the oven now
<psychicist> hi charl 
<psychicist> hi Snowy 
<psychicist> these three users even exist, Time back oven
<kbmonkey> hmm pizza
<charl> hi psychicist 
<kbmonkey> so pyweek starts in 12 hours
<kbmonkey> who in here wants to code a python game in 7 days?
<Kilos> pyweek?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey>  entrants to write a game in one week from scratch either as an individual or in a team
<Kilos> whew you need peeps like fly and weed on your team
<Kilos> but they aint go time
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> didnt see you pop in
<kbmonkey> man I need to get some food in this place
<charl> do any of you people know much about alsa and using it with a window manager like i3
<charl> i am having a really irritating problem
<charl> every time i unplug my headphones from my laptop my speaker sound is set to mute
<charl> and i can't get it unmuted except by opening alsamixer
<charl> previously while running kde4 i could just increase my volume again in the normal fashion by using fn+left and right arrow keys
<Kilos> dont unplug headfones
<charl> nah man i don't want to wear them all the time :P
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> that is weird charl
<charl> it's sweaty in the summer
<charl> it's hot now
<charl> yeah kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> lag
<Kilos> use external speakers
<kbmonkey> as in ping lag not lol
<kbmonkey> hmm, must be a config issue
<charl> in my ~/.i3/config i have the following two lines
<charl> bindsym XF86AudioRaiseVolume exec amixer -q set Master 2dB+ unmute
<charl> bindsym XF86AudioLowerVolume exec amixer -q set Master 2dB- unmute
<kbmonkey> could be a bug
<charl> i don't have a mute/unmute button on my laptop
<charl> at work i have a mute/unmute button on my keyboard and i use an additional line
<charl> bindsym XF86AudioMute exec amixer -q -D pulse set Master 1+ toggle
<charl> that works fine
<kbmonkey> what version of alsa is it charl?
<charl> latest version with ubuntu 13.04, lemme check
<charl> amixer version 1.0.25
<kbmonkey> my laptop with headphones does not auto mute on unplug
<charl> i don't mind it i just want to be able to recover it again without opening alsamixer
<charl> amixer doesn't do the job
<charl> unmute doesn't work
<charl> alsamixer works as expected though
<charl> it must have something to do with amixer in other words
<charl> i have googled around but couldn't find a solution yet
<kbmonkey> try "amixer set Master toggle"
<kbmonkey> hello?..
<kbmonkey> hang on.. restting 3g...
<charl> yes i tried that but didn't work
<kbmonkey> does it toggle mute if you keep alsamixer in a oen window?
<kbmonkey> open
<charl> actually, muting works, it's just the unmute
<charl> it mutes it but doesn't unmute
<kbmonkey> it mutes and unutes each time 
<charl> nah first time it mutes fine but then second time it does nothing
<charl> just keeps it muted
<kbmonkey> that is bizarre
<charl> if i unmute it with alsamixer it mutes it again
<kbmonkey> so alsamixer shows it as unuted?
<charl> but then keeps it muted doesn't matter how many times i toggle
<charl> no alsamixer shows it as muted
<kbmonkey> but it does not unmute
<kbmonkey> with amixer
<charl> yes precisely
<charl> but i mean in the two above keyboard bindings it should unmute it in any case
<charl> the minute i adjust the volume
<charl> hey wait a minute
<charl> this does work: amixer -q -D pulse set Master 1+ toggle
<charl> sorry lemme just try something
<kbmonkey> not sure why you have +1 in there
<charl> ok found the problem, i need -D pulse
<charl> that makes the difference
<kbmonkey> was about to suggest you run amixer sscontrols to see the list of devices :D
<charl> yeah i can take that out
<kbmonkey> bha humbug. laggy typing
<kbmonkey> but you had -D pulse in your first command. how is that different?
<charl> no only in the toggle
<charl> in the volume up/down i didn't have that
<charl> i'll experiment with putting that in, that might solve the problem
<kbmonkey> ah :)
<charl> the toggle i use at work because my keyboard has a mute button
<charl> i don't have that on my laptop
<kbmonkey> ideally it should auto unmute, hey ;)
<charl> never realised that could be the issue until now
<charl> yeah it's very strange
<kbmonkey> sounds like a bug
<charl> probably is yes
<charl> ok well at least now i understand the problem (to some extent) so we made some progress
<charl> thanks for the help :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, Telkom Mobile has rolled out over 1500 WiFi hotspots, offering an hour of usage to anyone.
<Kilos> http://www.facebook.com/l/VAQG1NEwn/technology.iafrica.com/news/technology/877574.html
<kbmonkey> yw charl !
<Kilos> maybe you lucky
<kbmonkey> looks like quiete a few people have that issue
<kbmonkey> quite*
<kbmonkey> only 1 hour of internet ? bah humbug
<kbmonkey> I need 1x24 hours of internets :)
<Kilos> lol i have 10g wifi data that for some reason just doesnt expire
<Kilos> came with topups free 2g a time
<Kilos> but you should chaeck if you get the connection man. isnt wifi cheaper than mobile
<kbmonkey> its not much of price but stability - these 2g things go up and down like a yoyo
<kbmonkey> lol
<charl> in NL the biggest cable company (ziggo) came out with a service that turned every cable modem into a wifi hotspot
<charl> but it's only available for use by other ziggo customers
<charl> it went wrong on my router though so i disabled it
<charl> good idea but bad execution it seems
<charl> i have the ubee evw3200 which is one of the most standard cable modems around here
<charl> had to reset the thing a dozen times to get my connection working properly again after disabling wifispots
<kbmonkey> eish. seems like technology is a monster unto itself!
<kbmonkey> it's own worst enemy, hehe
<charl> i just blame it on lack of testing and bad execution
<charl> i just want my connection to work, i don't care about the rest :)
<kbmonkey> yes!
<charl> i'm quite happy with the dell optiplex i have at work
<charl> apparently it uses less than 20 watt during idle
<charl> and the cpu temperature remains at a constant 21 degrees irrespective of the load
<charl> that's cool to the touch, impressive
<charl> my laptop runs a little hotter, at around 50 degrees
<charl> but it's also a laptop :P
<kbmonkey> does the optiplex have a ssd drive?
<charl> no regular magnetic disks
<charl> 2x internal 1x external connected via usb 3.0 (for backups)
<kbmonkey> wow it runs very cool then!
<charl> first is about half a terabyte (main system disk) and second is a terabyte (data disk)
<charl> and then 2TB for backups
<kbmonkey> the pyweek theme is only announces at 2am local time. 
<charl> the hard drives run slightly hotter at around 40 degrees each
<kbmonkey> maybe I will wake up at 4am to get going on that 
<kbmonkey> someone is doing wheel spins outside again
<kbmonkey> they do this any time of day or night
<charl> barbarians
<kbmonkey> petrol heads
<charl> benzinkopfen
<kbmonkey> benzin! what a good song!
<charl> rammstein?
<kbmonkey> saw Rammstein perform that live. it was great.
<kbmonkey> so much of fire on stage!
<charl> yeah they are known for their special effects
<kbmonkey> its one show Id want to see again
<charl> never saw an actual performance of them but the videos are cool
<charl> didn't they also perform in some movie?
<kbmonkey> not that I know of..
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XXX_%28film%29
<charl> knew it was some movie with vin diesel
<charl> just forgot the name
<charl> they opened, i thought it was also with big amounts of fire, i thought it was feuer frei
<charl> yes ! i remember right http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feuer_frei!
<charl> "The song is featured in the film xXx, it is also featured during the CSI episode "Slaves of Las Vegas"."
<kbmonkey> xxx is such a porno film title
<charl> i thought so too
<charl> maybe that was what they were going for
<charl> now you must go google for "xxx film" and be careful what results you pull :P
<kbmonkey> ah no worries I google that all the time!
<charl> lol
<kbmonkey> jokes
<charl> a friend told me to google "japanese newsreader" once
<charl> i thought what could be wrong with that right
<charl> be careful when you include japanese in anything
<kbmonkey> lol! yes it is a alien culture indeed
<kbmonkey> like my sister telling me of this prank involving velociraptors
<kbmonkey> http://io9.com/this-terrifying-raptor-chase-is-the-most-traumatic-pran-1210483692
<charl> oh yes
<charl> i saw that actually
<kbmonkey> that guy must have peep himself. lol
<charl> it was on the front page of youtube in fact at one point
<charl> no but seriously that thing looks realistic
<kbmonkey> ah. I dont visit youtube much - must have missed it
<charl> like it just came out of a movie or something
<kbmonkey> it so well done! only the second time did I notice the man legs underneath it :p
<charl> yes me too i thought what has animatronics gone this far already
<kbmonkey> its RMS in JHB today
<charl> isn't software freedom day over more than two weeks?
<kbmonkey> this is not software freedom day, only the RMS tour thingy
<charl> oh i see
<kbmonkey> unfortunately his schedule does not coincide with SFD
<kbmonkey> but he does talk about it
<charl> seems to be on 21 september this year according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_Freedom_Day
<charl> doesn't matter
<charl> it would be interesting to hear him talk
<charl> will somebody upload a video?
<kbmonkey> apparently they will be recording it
<kbmonkey> notably with non-free codecs. he must be furious about that :D
<charl> lol and upload it to youtube instead of bittorrent :P
<charl> hi Cantide 
<charl> how's it going
<Cantide> hello '<
<Cantide> it is going well :)
<Cantide> what about you?
<charl> good good
<Cantide> :3
<charl> how's it going with your korean
<Cantide> not too great :p
<Cantide> it will improve when i get there :)
<Cantide> which should be in about 4 weeks
<Cantide> '<
<charl> yes exactly
<charl> oh great !
<charl> is this a one-way ticket?
<Cantide> yeah~~ i got a job in Seoul
<Cantide> i don't know yet
<Cantide> the employer will provide the ticket
<charl> oh i see
<Cantide> just waiting for it now
<charl> sounds great
<Cantide> but i think i need a return ticket
<Cantide> as my visa will be for a year, which i can extend
<charl> that's strange
<Cantide> why?
<charl> they shouldn't require a return ticket then
<Cantide> well, after a year i need to get out
<Cantide> so i think they need assurance of that
<kbmonkey> hello Cantide 
<Cantide> but then i can go straight back and get another visa :p
<charl> who books a flight a year in advance
<Cantide> hey kbmonkey :)
<Cantide> ah, right
<kbmonkey> okay.. Im gonna try compile sfml now... holds fingers
<Cantide> so i'm not sure about the return trip and when it'll be :p
<Kilos> im sure you can just go out and back in
<Kilos> maybe next day
<Cantide> Kilos, yes, that is correct :p
<Kilos> just go to neighbours and back
<Kilos> no need to come all the way here
<Cantide> i might just hop over to Japan, see my brother and then go back :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> but this isn't an immediate concern, so i haven't looked into it much :p
<charl> oh i still want to go to japan at some point
<charl> i think you can even take a ferry from korea to japan
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> yeah, it's close
<charl> i looked at it a couple of years back
<Cantide> from Busan I assume
<charl> i wanted to go to s.korea then take a ferry to japan and fly back from japan
<Cantide> but i don't know which city in Japan it would go to
<charl> never went through with it though
<Kilos> does the ferry take you through customs
<Cantide> charl, sounds like a nice trip :)
<Cantide> Kilos, probably
<Kilos> thats all they wanna see, customs out then back
<charl> you should be able to take the train from there (i assume)
<Cantide> train from where to where?
<charl> i would go to kyoto, tokyo and osaka probably
<charl> maybe some other large cities
<Cantide> oh right
<Cantide> yeah, kyoto has been on my bucket list for ages :)
<Cantide> and tokyo now :p
<Cantide> my brother is in Saitama, so seeing Tokyo will be easy with him
<charl> tokyo has akihabara, the otaku capital of the world
<Cantide> yup :)
<Cantide> my brother is often there looking for gadgets
<charl> can't pass up an opportunity to buy some manga and doujinshi
<Cantide> what's doujinshi?
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C5%8Djinshi
<Cantide> oh, nice :D
<charl> for the "alternative minded" you can also get goods like a dakimakura http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dakimakura
<charl> for the "forever alone" i mean :D
<Cantide> oh, hahaha
<charl> there are a bunch of other things you can buy which i will not mention on this channel because it all goes downhill from there
<charl> :P
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> maybe that's why my brother likes akihabara :p
<charl> lol you never know what you mind find coming out of the closet when you visit his house :P
<charl> *might
<Cantide> looooooooooooool
<Cantide> yeah, now i'm scared to go there :p
<kbmonkey> hmm who mentioned pizza? I am hungary :D
<charl> Cantide: here's what i'm talking about http://www.dannychoo.com/en/post/27033/Akihabara+Shops+10.html
<Cantide> scooter's honey mustard pizza is a winner :p
 * Cantide clicks
<charl> a few things are blocked out, for a reason :P
<charl> oh yes i want a pizza now too
<charl> i am going to go out to get food shortly anyway
<kbmonkey> I want a pepper and mushroom pizza
<kbmonkey> good idea, actually need to go to the shops anyway
<charl> i usually go for sundried tomato, mozarella cheese and a lot of cayenne
<charl> *mozzarella
<kbmonkey> who is general failure, and why is he reading my disk?!
<charl> lol
<charl> who is peer and why does he keep resetting my connection
<Cantide> charl, really cool figurines! :D
<charl> yup that's only the start though :P
<kbmonkey> haha
<charl> but if you are looking to visit japan though, there is a _huge_ amount of photos and info on that site
<Cantide> heh
<Cantide> i'm not too much into anime and that kind of thing anymore
<Cantide> more interested in nature and temples
<Cantide> and then a few skyscrapers and electronics on the way :p
<charl> http://www.dannychoo.com/en/posts/category/visit
 * Cantide clicks
<charl> another place i definitely want to visit is shibuya
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shibuya,_Tokyo
<Cantide> i was just looking at that :D
<Cantide> yeah, Shibuya looks cool
<charl> and ginza http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginza
<charl> this also looks good http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ikebukuro
<charl> oh and in the night most definitely roppongi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roppongi
<charl> that's in and around tokyo but there are also some other nice cities like yokohama http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yokohama
<Cantide> yeah :D Japan has a lot to see
<Cantide> would be nice to go there a few times :)
<charl> ok enough internet touring
<charl> i need to leave the house to do shopping ... :)
<Cantide> I'll probably live in Sinchon in Seoul, and work in Yeouido :p
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> enjoy :p
<Cantide> going to Akihabara? :p
<charl> lol no that's a bit far
<charl> more like the local albert heijn and the town market
<charl> bbl
<Cantide> :D
<kbmonkey> I need shopping too, lol
<kbmonkey> a pity there are no night stores here!
<charl> kbmonkey: what for a timezone are you in
<charl> oh, and back :)
<charl> and bought a pizza!
<Kilos> hi JoTraGo 
<Kilos> wb snowy
<Kilos> hi nocware you winning?
<nocware> Everything is fine Kilos.
<charl> hi nocware 
<Kilos> great well done
<nocware> Sup charl
<nocware> Btw Kilos do u mind giving me that manual link again?
<Kilos> np
<nocware> Ok.
<Kilos> im just trying to find it
<nocware> That's fine
<Kilos> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<kbmonkey> charl, I am in +2 timezone
<charl> oh ok :0
<charl> :)
<Kilos> he be a banana boy
<kbmonkey> XD
<Kilos> they fighting hard at the moment against them vaalies
<Kilos> nocware, did you see the link
<Kilos> ?
<nocware> Yes Kilos
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> yay sharks win
<theblazehen> Hey guys! Just got back from SFD!
<Kilos> wb
<theblazehen> ty Kilos 
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> how was it theblazehen 
<charl> pics or it didn't happen :)
<charl> we want to see the evidence
<theblazehen> Great :)
<charl> wow you had your one early
<charl> the official one is only on the 21st
<theblazehen> Only have a pic of RMS. Normal camera on phone wont work
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> And phone dead
<charl> bah
<charl> in amsterdam it's also a week early
<charl> haven't decided whether i'm going yet or not
<charl> it's far from here - about 2,5 hours on the train
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> too far
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl> i've done the trip a lot but i have to have motivation
<charl> let's see how the weather looks on the 18th
<theblazehen> Richard stallman is awesome :)
<charl> i can't wait to see the recording
<charl> please ping me with the url when you have it
<theblazehen> will do
<kbmonkey> cool theblazehen :D
<kbmonkey> did he rip anyone apart for asking a question? ;)
<theblazehen> Nope :(
<charl> is he that terrible?
<kbmonkey> he is known to do that and must be a sight to witness 
<theblazehen> Yeah :)
<kbmonkey> only when the question deserves it of course!
<theblazehen> I need to find a video on -youtube- I mean online
<theblazehen> True kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> he is just very passionate is all.
<kbmonkey> I'd rather have him than steve balmer ha ha
<theblazehen> I saw :D
<theblazehen> Even convinced my friend to use retroshare
<charl> i've never used that either
<charl> retroshare
<theblazehen> Basically friend to friend network
<charl> i need to try it
<charl> i am using xmpp right now for instant messaging
<theblazehen> With chatrooms, forums, file sharing, and private messaging
<charl> sounds good
<theblazehen> charl, if you do, you can add my key
<charl> ok lemme put it on my list for the coming week
<theblazehen> ok
<charl> i'll ping you when i have it set up
<theblazehen> awesome
<charl> it's decentralised - does that mean you need a static ip?
<charl> or does it have some centralised tracker?
<theblazehen> Nah, not sure how it does it, but most of my friends have dynamic
<theblazehen> and it uses DHT
<theblazehen> distributed hash tables
<charl> hmmm i'm curious about how the protocol works
<charl> DHT is great but you need a starting point
<theblazehen> Yeah, maybe when IP changes, you connect to friends with old IP, and tell them of new IP
<charl> yeah but what if you go offline and all of your friends ips change
<charl> these fully distributed networks give me some concerns
<charl> but maybe i need to understand it better
<theblazehen> yeah, well I never had problems
<charl> yeah sorry i'm just one of those people i want to try and understand how everything works :)
<theblazehen> Same here :D
<kbmonkey> think I heard of retroshare before,
<kbmonkey> is that where content is distributed across an encrypted network eh
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> but only friend to friend
<theblazehen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists wow...
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Recursion
<charl> lol
<kbmonkey> so retroshare is a UI wrapper for pgp
<kbmonkey> with protocals for transferring data
<kbmonkey> err, protocols
<charl> i think it's a little more complicated than that
<charl> i am interested in how the peer discovery works though
<charl> that has always been the most tricky part in any distributed effort
<theblazehen> kbmonkey, sorta
<kbmonkey> with added bling :)
<theblazehen> charl, yeah me too. If you find a good explanation, let me know?
<charl> i was watching the p2p-dns initiative a few years back
<charl> it was one of the most active channels on efnet at the time
<charl> but met an early demise
<theblazehen> charl, like namecoin?
<charl> haven't properly looked at namecoin yet
<theblazehen> ah ok
<theblazehen> I'm gonna need to
<theblazehen> Awesome speaker at SFD has a .name site
<charl> i'm looking at the wiki and it seems like it is using a combination of upnp and dht
<charl> if you don't have upnp you need to either configure port forwarding manually
<charl> or you need to make use of the relay servers
<charl> the german wikipedia article mentions relays, not even the english wikipedia page
<charl> "Unterstützung von Relay, diese funktionieren ähnlich wie ein Proxy, optimal um eine dichte Firewall zu umgehen."
<kbmonkey> count von Relay - :D
<kbmonkey> I know the words but the concepts elude me
<charl> it means support of relay, this functions as a proxy in order to go past a closed firewall
<charl> i don't see any mention of stun
<kbmonkey> so your pc can initiate connections?
<charl> no it's because you can't connect directly between two hosts
<charl> i hate firewalls and nat
<charl> i want ipv6 :)
<kbmonkey> maybe we should start with the networking section in the LPI ;)
<charl> stun was developed just to get past nat routing
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STUN
<charl> retroshare uses upnp http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play
<kbmonkey> that is interesting
<charl> that in turn uses this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Gateway_Device_Protocol
<theblazehen> Interesting.
<theblazehen> I hate going on wikipedia trips :(
<theblazehen> At least when I have stuff to do
<kbmonkey> really feel like going to bed already, heh
<charl> lol
<charl> this is also quite interesting: http://www.maketecheasier.com/how-bittorrent-dht-peer-discovery-works/2013/06/14
<charl> the main problem is bootstrapping
<charl> that's where you need to connect to a known host to get the first few peers
<charl> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9451424/where-can-i-find-a-list-of-bittorent-dht-bootstrap-nodes
<charl> that's the only part that isn't fully dynamic and distributed
<charl> but you need it
<charl> bah peer again
<adeebnqo> Hello everybody
<charl> hi adeebnqo 
<adeebnqo> howzit?
<charl> good you
<adeebnqo> awesome. do you have any experience with cinnamon on ubuntu? my interface has been hanging alot these days -- was just wondering what could possibly be the reason
<charl> only experimented with it but haven't used it on a day-to-day basis
<charl> my experience has been that it is not terribly stable (yet)
<adeebnqo> oh ok, thnx.
<inetpro> good evening
<adeebnqo> ehy
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker koud vanaand?
<magespawn> Good evening
<Kilos> skuus man inetpro ek was vas aan die slaap onder die komberse
<Kilos> vrek koud
<inetpro> ai! :-)
<inetpro> geen probleem meneer
<inetpro> is baie koud ja
 * inetpro was heeldag sonder krag
<inetpro> wel eintlik al van gister 13:00 al
<Kilos> i dont often take an hour to answer
<Kilos> ai! dis sleg
<inetpro> darem weer vanaf 20:00 aan
<inetpro> maar eers nadat ek gekla het by 'n vriend wat iemand ken
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> fuse was by my paal geblaas
<Kilos> jou pc eet te veel krag
<magespawn> Hey Kilos Inetpro
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> nee man, gister se skielike wind gewees
<Kilos> ja ons krag was 2 keer vir dire ure af van daai wind
<Kilos> baie kwaai wind
<Kilos> tot groen moerbye van boom af gewaai
<Kilos> en as jy probeer nie rypes plug dan sukkel jy
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<inetpro> Kilos: sjoe
<Kilos> gaan dit anders goed daar inetpro 
<Kilos> jy nog gesond? en familie
<inetpro> geen klagtes nie dankie
<inetpro> was eintlik 'n lekker dag vandag, net koud
<Kilos> ja ek het rukke gaan le om op te warm en sommer aan die slaap geraak
<Kilos> rukke/rikkie
<inetpro> :-)
 * inetpro gaan nou slaap
<Kilos> lekker innie bed
<Kilos> lekker slaap ou
<inetpro> te moeg om nog te wag tot 23:00 vir die baie 8ta data wat nog oor is
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> at
<inetpro> wens ek kon dit vir jou gee
<Kilos> wget iets
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> Just something, anything really
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> dont lose data without trying
<Kilos> oh my he only has 1 hour
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Kilos> sleep warm
<theblazehen> night guys
<Vince-0> cyaar
<magespawn> Night theblazehen
<Kilos> just wanna try see if it bans me if i use ians nick
<Wolfeyes> i dunno the password
<Wolfeyes> or maybe they unbanned him
<Wolfeyes> isnt it supposed to timeout if you dont identify
<magespawn> It should if the nick is registered
<Wolfeyes> ya it says its registered but no timeout
<Wolfeyes> maybe they sorry for banning him so long
<Wolfeyes> hehe
<kbmonkey> hey what is going on here? lol
<kbmonkey> who is who in the zoo
<Kilos> ian was banned and we tried sort his prob for him and he mailed freenode to unban him
<Kilos> so i tried his nick
<kbmonkey> ah
<Kilos> had an 8080 open proxy so they banned him
<Kilos> and he didnt know why or how
<kbmonkey> the freenode help channel might be able to help
<Kilos> but the pro gave some commands and we found havp installed
<Kilos> he could get on at all
<Kilos> just left him an email addy to mail once 8080 wasnt open proxy any more
<kbmonkey> still waiting for a reply on that?
<Kilos> he hasnt tried to get on again yet
<Kilos> too busy and too tired
<kbmonkey> okay. 
<Kilos> gets home whenever and sleeps
<kbmonkey> shame man
<Kilos> yeah but getting better slowly
<Kilos> got 46% of lungs working again'
<Kilos> was 20% about 7 months ago
<kbmonkey> that is amazing
<Kilos> but now i wont know if its his nick that was banned or his pc
<magespawn> Thats goog news
<kbmonkey> there is also the #freenode channel for support if he does not get a reply from email
<Kilos> yeah he has some weird virus and 18 months deep sea diamond diving crystalised his lungs
<magespawn> Good too
<Kilos> nearly vrekked
<Kilos> ya they help me when i have probs
<Kilos> now he is being innoculated with his own blood
<Kilos> out arm and in bum near bottom spine
<Kilos> and is working so far
<Kilos> where no meds could help
<kbmonkey> these doctors are too clever man
<magespawn> Sometimes
<Kilos> ordinary docs said sorry we cant help you
<Kilos> he is now seeing a md /homeopath oke
<Kilos> using himself to fight himself
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> so we are all night owls tonight
<Kilos> i slept i dunno how many hours already
<Kilos> but if ian dont come on soon will go crash more
<Kilos> very lekker in bed
<kbmonkey> ja that bed does look good!
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> was thinking to get to bed early to wake up at 4 or 5
<Kilos> why so early
<kbmonkey> early bird catches the worm
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> too cold for worms
<kbmonkey> early worm catches the bird?
<Kilos> ok lets crash. night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<Kilos> magespawn, dont be so scarce
<magespawn> I prefer staying up late and sleeping late
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night lad
<charl> i'm off
<charl> good night all !
<magespawn> Night y'all
<kbmonkey> gn magespawn 
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-01
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Squirm> 'lo
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> peach and pear peanut butter protein breakfast smoothie mmmm
<DeonP> morning
<Kilos> hi DeonP 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<DeonP> ty 
<DeonP> i need some help and I hope someone can :)
<Kilos> aks and lets see
<Kilos> most guys not here yet
<Kilos> and im not a pro but can help with basics
<DeonP> axxess has started offering static IP's to customers but to get it you have to use a L2TP connection to their server
<DeonP> i'm looking for someone that has experience with xl2tpd
<Kilos> you might need to hang till this evening when the pros get on
<Kilos> what does google say
<DeonP> not much help on ubutu, tried various set ups as most pretty similar on red hat / centos but not winning
<DeonP> ok i will come back later then.
<Kilos> what os are you using ?
<Kilos> sundays are very quiet till evening
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
<DeonP> occording to to pages they show how to start the connection and in the syslog should show xl2tpd running and then pppd making ppp connection
<DeonP> but in my case pppd never starts up, not sure why
<Kilos> ah
<DeonP> oh lol ok, will come back this evening and ask again
<Kilos> you welcome to stay here or even hang here daily
<Kilos> the big guns pop in and out all week
<DeonP> will do, i've been using ubuntu since 8.04 but this is the first time trying l2tp conection
<Kilos> oh and also you can join the linux studies group thats starting to do LPI soon
<DeonP> most the tutorials deal with ipsec/xl2tpd but i only ned l2tp
<Kilos> wow so long and you are even part of this channel yet
<DeonP> i sued to live in uk, been back 18 months now getting back into ubuntu. my laptop here runs 13.04 :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> we got guys here from all over the world
<Kilos> all with za ties
<Kilos> and ubuntu dev guys as well
<DeonP> i best register then :) i have registered at launchpad when i was in uk
<Kilos> join our mailing list as well
<DeonP> ubuntu does have a huge sa tie :)
<DeonP> will do
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ 
<Kilos> we have our own group from here that are starting the linux studies on our own study channel
<Kilos> we are quite a close knit friendly community
<Kilos> one of our dev guys is in the uk with canonical
<DeonP> tahst cool, ive done mailing list
<Kilos> where are you
<DeonP> centurion
<DeonP> i remember ordering the free cd's from uk and they were shipped from cape town :)
<Kilos> ah there are guys in jozi and pta but i think most are in ct 
<Kilos> haha
<DeonP> it seemed ct was where it all happened
<Kilos> yeah most of our events are down there but the gauteng guys have release parties and stuff
<DeonP> i must keep my eyes open then
<Kilos> always news here and in the list
<Kilos> we have community meetings here once a month
<Kilos> next one 23rd sept
<DeonP> where will that be?
<Kilos> on this channel
<DeonP> ah ok
<Kilos> at 20.30
<Kilos> everything happens or starts here
<DeonP> i'll put it in my calendar
<Kilos> easier to be here full time otherwise you miss too much
<Kilos> you dont use an irc client?
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<DeonP> yeah i got it lol
<DeonP> was googling and bumped into here, i will use xchat next time
<Kilos> only unity 13.04 hid all the workspaces
<Kilos> lucky
<DeonP> i screwed up my laptop upgrading from 12.04 to 13.04 lol, upgrade wiped my /var folder and lots of my web work
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> no backup?
<Kilos> im still on 12.04
<Kilos> 13.04 too fancy and hides what i need to use
<Kilos> 12.02 unity and kde
<Kilos> 12.04
<DeonP> i only lost 10 days so not too much of a biggy
<Kilos> only ten days
<Kilos> whew
<DeonP> i managed to catch up in about 3 days, lost of the stuff still in may head
<DeonP> *lots
<Kilos> ow
<Kilos> poor head
<Kilos> has 13.04 still got deja-dup in
<Kilos> makes serious backups
<DeonP> yeah
<DeonP> i usually just copy work onto an sd card, was stupid not to do it before upgrade lool
<Kilos> try deja-dup it works well
<DeonP> will do
<DeonP> i'm running have to light fire in webber :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you know where we are now
<DeonP> i'l be  back
<DeonP> just going on xchat to make sure i got right chan set up
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> put us in your favourites
<Kilos> too slow
<Kilos> wb DeonP 
<DeonP> just swithced to xchat, to see i got right chan. all good now
<Kilos> lol
<DeonP> i'll use this later, ttyl
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi Kilos
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> theblazehen: thanks for that link yesterday, watching the video now, absolutely brilliant
<charl> the talk by rms
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> howdy Kilos
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> np cahrl, hi guys
<theblazehen> charl*
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<charl> i listen to it in sections, it's 
<charl> it's quite heavy material but extremely interesting
<charl> i love the way this guy thinks
<charl> i am really looking forward to hearing the south african recording too
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<charl> rms is a guy i can respect
<charl> no facebook, no mobile phone, no dvds
<Cantide> hey charl, Kilos :)
<charl> at least i'm not the only "weird" one out there
<charl> i also refuse to have in my posession a mobile phone or carry one around with me
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> i feel better now
<charl> i read that not having a facebook account and not carrying a mobile phone is grounds for being suspected of terrorism
<Cantide> loool
<charl> in other words, either live in the matrix, or be a terrorist
<Cantide> that's crazy :)
<Cantide> in a few weeks i will be without a phone
<Cantide> but i will get a new one when i can >.<
<charl> apparently in korea they only use cdma
<charl> no gsm
<Cantide> heh
<charl> in africa and europa it's the opposite
<charl> in america they use both
<Cantide> i'll have to get a phone there
<Kilos> wb DeonP 
<Kilos> ask your question now some of the guys woke up
<charl> hi DeonP 
<DeonP> will in a min just logged in, getting food of webber, eat then chat :)
<DeonP> hi charl
<Cantide> i'm due for a new phone anyway
<Kilos> haha
<Cantide> this one is useless :)
<Cantide> hi DeonP
<DeonP> will chat in a bit but will need some help on xl2tpd setup without ipsec
<DeonP> hi Cantide
<Kilos> hes been on buntu since 8.04  and only just found us
<Cantide> o.o
<charl> that's a very specific question
<charl> you might need to hit #ubuntu if you don't get the answer here
<Kilos> its the clever guys that are like that, they dont need help from scratch
<Cantide> lol
<DeonP> will do, been bashing my head gainst a wall past week
<Cantide> yeah, that question is way higher than my level :D
<Cantide> i'm still n00b btw :)
<charl> i don't have any experience with ipsec
<Cantide> even though i've been using it since 9.04
<charl> and x12tpd doesn't ring a bell
<charl> been using ubuntu since warty
<Kilos> <DeonP> axxess has started offering static IP's to customers but to get it you have to use a L2TP connection to their server
<DeonP> lol,  not using ipsec thats the prob, all guides show ipsec, i only use l2tp with isp to get fixed ip
<Kilos> <DeonP> i'm looking for someone that has experience with xl2tpd
<Kilos> think so long charl
<Kilos> that was a long scroll back
<DeonP> thats who i'm dealing with but they have no clue on setting up server, can help with modem only
<DeonP> ty Kilos, going to have dinner nou, back in a bit
<Kilos> enjoy
<charl> wow i have absolutely zero experience with layer 2 tunneling
<charl> no i would say hit #ubuntu
<charl> i don't even use dsl i use cable
<Kilos> no man no one can get help there its a madhouse
<Kilos> one of our ballies will know
<charl> or hit http://askubuntu.com/
<charl> or http://serverfault.com/
<magespawn> i would suggest inetpro
<Kilos> yip he will have commands that sort it
<DeonP> i'm back
<DeonP> charl u in uk?
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo 
<Kilos> DeonP, he is in the netherlands somewhere
<adeebnqo> hello: Kilos
<Kilos> DeonP, what is axxess
<DeonP> ah ok, i had cable in UK, sooo nice ran my own webserver from home on 30Mb connection
<DeonP> they an ISP
<DeonP> tied with mtn
<Kilos> not many mtn users here, they suck rather
<Kilos> latest bestest is 8ta
<Kilos> telkom mobile
<Kilos> most stable
<DeonP> lol yeah, they been losing subscribers but they big in fibre interconnect in SA
<Kilos> ah
<DeonP> mtn business that is
<Kilos> rural areas have no joy from them. lucky if you get edge speed
<DeonP> cell-c used to be bad but their coverage has grown exponentially
<Kilos> ye4ah but them too, they share 3g towers with voda and when voda is stretched you get cut to slow speed or disconnected
<DeonP> that was last year, voda would shut cell c out if their network was busy, they got their own towers now, much better
<Kilos> do they have a coverage map
<DeonP> yes
<Kilos> but 8ta rocks out here on the plot
<Kilos> and 2+1 for R149 is good
<DeonP> pretty good
<Kilos> and when the tower gives probs they send a techie out to you premises to check everything after repairing the tower
<DeonP> going to pop over to main ubuntu chat to see if any xl2tpd experts are on
<Kilos> takes a few days though
<Kilos> ok
<DeonP> tahst good, better than telkom adsl :)
<Kilos> just join them from here
<Kilos>    /j #ubuntu
<DeonP> i did
<Kilos> i cant keep up with them
<Kilos> madhouse that
<DeonP> i see, hard to follow the convo lol
<DeonP> 1643 online
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> later
<charl> hi back
<charl> DeonP: no
<charl> DeonP: visited london once but only spent about 10 days there, i attended the mozilla festival back in 2011
<kbmonkey> whats up?
<charl> DeonP: on #ubuntu just ask a question, they have a meta channel which records unanswered questions
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<charl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MetaChannel
<kbmonkey> hi charl 
<charl> how's it going
<kbmonkey> I am having a hard time trying to come up with a puzzle game for PyWeek
<charl> don't ask me i'm terrible at that kind of stuff
<kbmonkey> been at it for 6+ hours now, nothing solid yet
<kbmonkey> lol
<charl> i guess you have to be a gamer yourself in order to think things like that up
<charl> i have never been much of a gamer myself
<kbmonkey> ironically I am not :P
<kbmonkey> I am not a gamer, I just like puzzle games XD
<kbmonkey> am using these game compos as a means to learn python
<kbmonkey> the pressure is good
<charl> just made some pesto tagliatelle, delicious
<kbmonkey> wow! amazing.
<kbmonkey> I made stir fry
<charl> i didn't make it myself though, but i did buy it fresh
<kbmonkey> with oyster mushrooms.
<Kilos> yum
<charl> i mean, i boiled the pasta myself, but i didn't roll the pasta :P
<kbmonkey> that meta bot looks interesting
<charl> kbmonkey: yeah it was a good idea...
<charl> this is an interesting remark by stallman...
<charl> what the bluray companies are doing is encouraging piracy
<charl> mirated mkvs don't have encryption and can be freely played on all devices
<charl> *pirated
<kbmonkey> the Humble Bundle released stats that prove that selling stuff without DRM does not reduce profit. In fact people still payed for it.
<kbmonkey> And more in fact, Linux users payed more than the average!
<Cantide> Humble Bundle <3
<kbmonkey> the guys at work know of it, all the windows users. they love it because it is cheap. we love it because it gives us new games. lol
<Cantide> yeah hahaha
<Cantide> i've only bought one bundle there so far
<kbmonkey> They have the comedy bundle on at the moment.
<Cantide> but i will buy another if it has nice games
<Cantide> yeah, i just checked
<charl> stallman is going rather controversial here towards the end with his ideas regarding artist compensation
<charl> up until now i've been with him 100%
<charl> but now i don't know anymore
<charl> i agree with him regarding intellectual property rights hoarding though
<charl> but i think it should be left to individuals to compensate the authors and how
<kbmonkey> the problem is that video and audio channels of distribution take so much from the artists :(
<charl> how so?
<kbmonkey> is that what RMS means?
<charl> not following you
<charl> rms is richard stallman
<kbmonkey> for example, the music industry is known for screwing over artists. 
<charl> yes exactly
<charl> online distribution benefits artists, but not the music industry
<charl> that's why they're against it, not because it destroys artists
<kbmonkey> which is why Trent Reznor initiated hiw Ghosts project a few years ago, to prove you do not need a recording label
<charl> yes very good of him that
<charl> actual artists understand because they are the ones being screwed just as much as consumers
<kbmonkey> from all the bands of friends I've known, getting an album produced is stupidly expensive and the rewards are meek 
<charl> yes the record companies are raking in the billions while artists get a fraction of a fraction of the profits
<charl> and end up having to do concerts to actually make some money
<charl> why not just distribute your content online
<kbmonkey> jamendo.com :D
<charl> and then have concerts in any case
<charl> jomendo - very nice
<charl> *jamando
<kbmonkey> it is a platform for artists to give their works away DRM free. donation driven
<kbmonkey> I like supporting those artists, good idea
<charl> that's what we need
<charl> we need to support those artists and encourage other artists to join them
<charl> and the money goes to the artists, not the copyright hoarders and trolls
<charl> whow this is scary - network implanted medical devices
<charl> i didn't realise those exist but i guess it was just a matter of time
<charl> *networked
<kbmonkey> I like these 8-bit game remixes - http://www.jamendo.com/en/track/773636/battle-city
<kbmonkey> no I should not be distracted at this time, I need a puzzle idea!
<charl> whow done with the video - was awesome
<magespawn> evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<DeonP> l8r folks, looks like i'm on my own with xl2tpd :)
<Kilos> ok DeonP we here everyday
<Kilos> when the pro gets here he might have an idea
<Kilos> even the fly
<DeonP> ok, will pop in tomorrow morning from work
<Kilos> yeah if they not too busy at work good otherwise in the evening again
<DeonP> its a wierd problem, ive seen syslogs on some pages and they show xl2tpd starting then pppd seting up pppoe con then xl2tp starting tunnel, on my side i see no pppd activity
<Kilos> no joy from #ubuntu
<Kilos> did anyone even answer you
<Kilos> maybe you got something missing with pppd
<DeonP> nope nothing
<DeonP> i can start a normal dsl link with bridged router but not via xl2tpd
<DeonP> i'm going to bed, have to be up early night all and thanks for trying
<DeonP> notmal adsl link used pppoe so yeah maybe prob is with pppd
<Kilos> sleep tight hopefully someone reads logs and comes up with the cure'\
<DeonP> holding thubs
<DeonP> thumbs
<DeonP> :)
<Kilos> yeah it sucks when stuff dont work
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good mornng
<inetpro> oopss... evening already?
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> you leave the pure guy to sukkel
<inetpro> Kilos: what's that about that I should know/
<Kilos> read what deons prob is
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> you talk too much man
<Kilos> networking kinda stuff methinks
<Kilos> he at least understands what syslogs and stuff is
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, I think wolfeyes might be blocked through his IP address rather than his nick
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> but as usual I might be wrong as well
<Kilos> ill get him to change that too then ty
<Kilos> you normally right man'
<Kilos> or close anyway
<inetpro> Kilos: but if you/he sent the email it should be sorted already
<inetpro> those guys never sleep
<Kilos> ya he said he sent it same night
<inetpro> it's not a serious blacklisting, don't make too much of it
<inetpro> just blacklisted for freenode
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> and I'd say it is a good thing they do that
<inetpro> make you aware of your mess ups
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> to err is human
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i do it all the time
<inetpro> you are forgiven
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> yeah because im old
<Kilos> and cute
<charl> nn all
<inetpro> Kilos: you waiting for 23:00 again?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro calling it a night
<Kilos> ok ballie
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> now time for the night shifters to come and steer the ship
<WOLFEYES> thank you everyone who helped
<WOLFEYES> good evening
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^^
<Kilos> before you go sleep
<WOLFEYES> lol
<magespawn> good night all
<WOLFEYES> night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-25
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning folks
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  nuvolari  inetpro  Squirm  charl  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos 
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<charl> morning ThatGraemeGuy, superfly, Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<theblazehen> hey all
<SilverCode> theblazehen: /pub/up/it/.ora
<theblazehen> charl, had a look through data. Doesn't look too bad
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> SilverCode, hmm, I mounted it via curlftpfs yesterday, and it was empty...
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<SilverCode> theblazehen: you sure it just wasn't showing up because it is a hidden folder? (.ora)
<theblazehen> yeah, I cd'd to it
<theblazehen> nothing showed when I did ls -A in it
<SilverCode> and did "la -al"
<SilverCode> erm
<SilverCode> *ls
<theblazehen> and i ran find . in the pub dir
<SilverCode> gmmm
<SilverCode> odd, it shows for me
<theblazehen> What client did you use?
<theblazehen> Maybe I'll try filezilla
<SilverCode> just normal "ftp" from the commandline (ie. $ftp ftp.up.ac.za)
<theblazehen> hmm, ok
<theblazehen> Interesting note: http://ftp.up.ac.za only shows the .m hidden folder in it
<SilverCode> really? I get .av, .m, .marcel, .mysql and .ora
<SilverCode> not from the http address thogh
<SilverCode> *though
<theblazehen> yeah, on the cli
<theblazehen> when I ran ls -A there, I got them all too
<theblazehen> strange that the http only hides some of them
<theblazehen> Can you perhaps fingerprint the ftp server? not sure if thats possible
<theblazehen> On my windows craptop at the moment, on the shitter so can't check
<Vince-0> Is it Maandag already aarrg
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  yeah monday again
<Vince-0> H Kilos 
<Vince-0> lekka dag in paradise
<Kilos> sjoe dit baie koud hier by ons
<Kilos> we hitting minus temps again
<Vince-0> aganee, we had a brief hail fall after a warm wind last week
<Kilos> sjoe
<Vince-0> Spring is around the corner but things aren't like they used to be hey - 
<Kilos> nope seasons seem to have shifted some
<Kilos> winter started earlier here i think
<Kilos> and still going strong
<bduk> Morning morning
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<charl> does anyone happen to know if the ubuntu pastebin implementation is available as open source
<charl> i really like the implementation but for internal use it's handy to have it hosted yourself
<charl> for securutiy so people can't accidentally "find" stuff
<charl> any ideas ?
<Vince-0> nort hey
<charl> hi smile :)
<charl> how are you doing
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<smile> hi ;)
<smile> great :p
<smile> on wednesday I will go to school to make my exam statistics :P
<charl> great :)
<charl> you prepared ?
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> charl: yes, a lot :p
<Kilos> good luck
<charl> very good
<smile> thanks :)
<charl> best of luck !
<smile> :D
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/108576-shuttleworth-to-fight-r250-million-sarb-levy-in-court.html
<smile> we can use CRAN software
<Kilos> eish grab where you can
<smile> so I prepared a lot of functions :p
<smile> Kilos: are they fighting again? :p
<charl> i wrote statistics when i was doing my bachelors, it was really simple
<Kilos> mark is struggling to get assets out the country without funding the govt buget it seems
<charl> we didn't get to do anything cool with computers though
<charl> all by hand
<charl> smile: ah you will be using r ? that sounds very interesting
<charl> r is awesome
<smile> charl: yes I will :p we can use SPSS also, but that doesn't even want to run on my Linux box :P
<smile> Kilos: I see :)
<smile> charl: http://pastebin.com/jpYi7u34
<smile> my preparation :P
<charl> nah rather use R
<charl> don't go and use crappy ibm software
<charl> almost everybody is using R right now for stats
<charl> hmmm all your function / var names are in dutch :)
<charl> in NL almost all code is written in engrish
<charl> where i work we do that as well, only the names of various business objects are in dutch because otherwise it becomes very confusing for us
<charl> because in your head you have to keep translating it into english, when somebody has it about a "bewijsstuk" how do you even translate it
<smile> have a nice meal :)
<charl> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi charl
<Kerbero> that was the monthly ubuntu reboot we just had
<charl> you need to reboot monthly? what happened? kernel updates?
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> normally i just ignore it, but sometimes after certain updates my keyboard input starts to lagg
<charl> strange, can't say i've experienced that myself
<charl> i reboot almost every day now, used to leave my laptop running in sleep mode but now mostly just shut down my laptop instead
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew
<ThatGraemeGuy> some crazy uptimes on some of our client boxes
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok maybe not tooo crazy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 600+ days on a few
<Symmetria> so, I never thought the day would come
<Symmetria> but I just bought an engagement ring ;p
<ThatGraemeGuy> my condolences!
<ThatGraemeGuy> ;-p
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> nice @ Symmetria 
<Kerbero> still the same girlfriend as 2 years ago?
<Symmetria> hehe the Kenyan girl I been dating since beginning of last year
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<Kerbero> so yes
<Kerbero> you've shown us photos last year iirc
<Kerbero> Symmetria, what do you have to say about the 512k routing table issue?
<ThatGraemeGuy> is there anything similar to lobola over there? ;-)
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy, oh thats a whole other issue I still gotta negotiate with her family
<Symmetria> and I fear to think
<Kerbero> o wow
<Symmetria> Kerbero,  haha the 512k routing table issue is a laugh, I warned people 3 years ago that was coming
<Kerbero> hehe, so everyone was just asleep
<Kerbero> and the temporary fix won't help for long anyway
<Kerbero> so what will be the correct way to fix this? ipv6 / new routers?
<Symmetria> ipv6 and simple configuration on most routers
<Symmetria> most routers made after 2008 can support a million routes 
<Symmetria> but they have to be configured to do so
<Symmetria> no one bothered to do the config adjustments
<Kerbero> but at this rate we will be at a million in a year or less won't we?
<Symmetria> no, not at a chance 
<Symmetria> world is largely outta ipv4 space, so that limits growth in the table
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<Symmetria> http://www.brownsjewellers.com/jewellery/rings/diamond/halo-platinum-diamond-ring/
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kerbero> huge
<Symmetria> kerbero lol, I spent most of my bonus cheque on the damn thing :P god Im shocked at how expensive rings are
<ThatGraemeGuy> it also doesn't help that you shopped one of the most expensive jewellery stores in the country :-p
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy,  heh, I got a 35% discount on the thing 
<Symmetria> through contacts
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice
<Kilos-> hi nlsthzn  
<Kilos-> hows ya
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn> I am good and getting better as it is now dinner time :)
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> Maaz  seen inetpro  
<Maaz> Kilos-: inetpro was last seen 3 days, 7 hours, 34 minutes and 10 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-08-22 01:27:14 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-08-18 07:14:04 PDT
<Kilos-> oh mr oh my
<Kilos-> that wont do
<Kilos-> nuvolari  ping
<Kilos-> oh me oh my
<Kilos-> not mr
<magespawn> good evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi peeps
<Kilos-> hi magespawn  ThatGraemeGuy  
<magespawn> hey Kilos- ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> is that a wagging tail?
<Kilos-> oh my
<charl> no point in chasing tail
<magespawn> some people would argue that point
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Meeting tomorrow night here @ 20.30
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting tomorrow night here @ 20.30
<smile> bye :p
<Kilos> sleep tight smile  
<Symmetria> heh, man, I worked out
<smile> you too! :)
<Symmetria> I could buy an entire insanely huge NAS
<Symmetria> for the price I spent on a bit of metal with a bit of compressed carbon on it
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> haha wait till they tell you they want a thousand cattle for lobola
<charl> Symmetria: is that some kenyan marriage custom ?
<charl> brb
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-26
<bduk1> More more
<Cantide> gooie more
<bduk1> Lyk my almal slaap nog Cantide 
<bduk1> kry seker koud
<Cantide> dis baie warm hier :D
<Cantide> wow, my Afrikaans sucks :(
<bduk1> Niks fout met jou Afrikaans nie
<bduk1> Waar is jy 
<Cantide> korea
<Cantide> brb
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<bduk1> Ish en jy praat Afrikaans Baie goed kom jy van SA? More nuvolari 
<nuvolari> môre bduk1, Cantide, deegee, 
<nuvolari> and Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hi
<Cantide> ja, ek kom van Durban af :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> bushtech  moerbuie
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Symmetria> lo all
<Kilos> morning inetpro  ThatGraemeGuy  Symmetria  
<Symmetria> dont suppose anyone here happens to have a dealer account with rectron?
<Symmetria> I need to buy some stuff from them which I'll pay them cash or card for but you gotta be a dealer with them to do so 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> could've helped if i was at my old job, but alas
<bushtech> Kilos: In engels noem hulle dit 'n tantrum
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> mullberry
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  you chairing tonight?
<nuvolari> I can do that oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ty young man
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows davey?
<Kilos> we all maintaining here
<Cantide> annnnnd it's done~ https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36318710/IMG_20140826_151331.jpg (2.2 MiB file :S)
<Kilos> what is it for Cantide  ?
<Cantide> clock
<Kilos> ah well done
<Cantide> needs a case though..
<Symmetria> lol @ rectron
<Symmetria> firstly, their pricelist download login/password has  not changed in 5 years
<Symmetria> secondly, a friends account (and he hasn't been in za for 4 years) is still active despite not having bought anything in 4 and a half years
<Kilos> i think Squirm  bought from them recently Symmetria  
<Kilos> or looked at their prices anyway
<Symmetria> I need to buy a buttload of harddrives from them 
<inetpro> Kilos: moerbeie
<charl> morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Squirm> Symmetria: we have an account with them
<Squirm> Durban branch
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hmm... inetpro  they have 4g routers out now i see
<Kilos> i spose they wont make a diffs if there isnt 4g supply
<ThatGraemeGuy> you mean LTE
<Kilos> no 
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Kilos> 3g upgraded to 4g
<Kilos> we dont get lte coverage
<ThatGraemeGuy> afaik there is no 4G yet, everyone started calling LTE 4G but actually it isn't 4G
<ThatGraemeGuy> WiMAX is 4G if i'm not mistaken
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i don't think there are any significant commercial deployments anywhere
<Kilos> i have a 3.75 g modem and the new dlink -157 is 4g i think but anyway i have a mail from a supplier advertising a 4g router
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.dlink.com/uk/en/support/product/dwm-157-3g-hspa-plus-usb-adapter that one?
<Kilos> wow that link is taking forever to open
<Kilos> the router is a tenda 4g639
<Kilos> 630 sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> thats a wifi AP with a usb port for a normal USB 3G dongle
<ThatGraemeGuy> you cant put a sim straight into it
<Kilos> i have a dlink-156 and ian has a 157 and hes is faster
<Kilos> seems to get better reception as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> thats not unusual
<Kilos> so theyve done some upgrading
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a newer model, i'd be a bit pissed off if it didn't have better specs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> spam coming
<Kilos> The DWM-157 3G HSPA+ USB Adapter supports the latest Evolved High Speed Packet Access (HSPA+) 3G technology, which boosts the maximum download speeds to up to 21.6 Mbps and uplink rate to 5.76 Mbps1, helping to reduce latency to give you the best mobile Internet experience. The technology is backwards compatible with 3.5G, 3G, and 2.5G, allowing you to connect from a variety of mobile broadband connections from around the world4.
<ThatGraemeGuy> "buy the new Hilux, now with higher prices, less features and worse fuel economy"
<Kilos> i havent got better than 8 Mb/s out of mine yet
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> The DWM-156 supports the latest 3.75G High Speed Uplink Packet Access (HSUPA) technology, which offers data rates up to 7.2 Mbps 
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like you got exactly what its capable of
<Kilos> well ive got a bit more so im happy
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't need more speed you need cheaper bundles :P
<Kilos> tell me about it
<ThatGraemeGuy> 7.2Mbps is more than i get at home on adsl
<Kilos> you work out the rocket science on how we are going to achieve that goal
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not a businessy type
<Kilos> we need to get a brain trust together to work out how we can use this way
<Kilos> http://computer.howstuffworks.com/bpl.htm
<charl> hmmm extremely slow speeds that
<Kilos> ya it is a bit slow, but would be free
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadband_over_power_lines
<Kilos> lol im already looking there too
<charl> not necessarily
<charl> The asymmetric speed in the modem is generally from 256 kbit/s to 2.7 Mbit/s
<charl> In the repeater situated in the meter room the speed is up to 45 Mbit/s and can be connected to 256 PLC modems.
<charl> that is quite decent
<charl> In the medium voltage stations, the speed from the head ends to the Internet is up to 135 Mbit/s.
<Kilos> thats very good\
<Kilos> how to do it is the trick
<charl> but you see there are two components
<charl> there is the local component in your own house
<charl> and there is the component that links to the upstream provider (electrical company or whatever)
<charl> 2,7mbps would suck for regular internet but it would be more than good enough to link so-called "smart" devices to the internet
<charl> would be really good for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_of_Things
<Kilos> the main one that is going to supply the internet is the thing
<Kilos> where to place it and how far can it send
<Kilos> must surely be in a building that has high speed internet
<charl> it's not entirely clear to me either... hmmmm.
<jrgns> Afternoon all
<Kilos> hi jrgns  long time no heR
<jrgns> hey Kilos, hectic work schedule :(
<Kilos> AI!
<Kilos> oops
<jrgns> sucky sucky. no time to chat with intelligent people
<Kilos> lol
<jrgns> can anyone tell me, or point me to a resource, that properly defines the four memory types reported by collectd?
<jrgns> free, used, cached and buffered
<jrgns> afaik free + used should equal your total ram?
<jrgns> and it's bad if free + cached hits zero?
<Kilos> swap fits in there somewhere too
<Kilos> you on windows?
<Kilos> then its virtual memory
<jrgns> ubuntu boxen
<jrgns> well, ubuntu vm's running on MS's vm stack
<jrgns> what's weird, though, is that my free + used is about 1GB short of my actual ram allocation
<jrgns> but it might be the reporting software
<ThatGraemeGuy> jrgns: free is physical memory that is completely unused
<ThatGraemeGuy> used is the total that processes have asked the kernel for
<ThatGraemeGuy> buffers are where the kernel stores meta information about files stored on block devices
<ThatGraemeGuy> and cache is where the kernel stores content from files on block devices
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you take a file like /etc/profile for instance, the kernel stores information like its size, modification time, etc. in buffers, and the actual content of the file in cache
<ThatGraemeGuy> if memory needs to be allocated for a process the kernel will hand out from the free pool first
<ThatGraemeGuy> if it needs more it will expire cache data
<ThatGraemeGuy> post the output of 'free -m'
<jrgns> sure
<jrgns>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          3946       3794        151          0        160       1890 -/+ buffers/cache:       1743       2202 Swap:         7029         32       6997
<jrgns> urgh, no
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/
<jrgns> thanx
<jrgns> http://slexy.org/view/s21mPCAeWb
<ThatGraemeGuy> used+free=total
<jrgns> yeah, for free -m, but collectd's numbers don't correspond
<jrgns> the free numbers are fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<jrgns> but used is around 1744
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry i didn't notice the collectd part
<jrgns> no worries
<ThatGraemeGuy> collectd's used is 1744?
<jrgns> but it looks like collectd's used is the -/+ buffers/cache part
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<jrgns> yes
<jrgns> care to explain that second line?
<ThatGraemeGuy> sure, it relates to the different ways of interpresting "used"
<ThatGraemeGuy> to the kernel, memory used for buffer/cache data is "used" (first line)
<ThatGraemeGuy> but the sysadmin generally wants to know how much applications have used (second line)
<jrgns> ah, schweet.
<ThatGraemeGuy> the -/+ buffers/cache corresponds with the used/free columns
<jrgns> I found this as well https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5/html/Tuning_and_Optimizing_Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux_for_Oracle_9i_and_10g_Databases/chap-Oracle_9i_and_10g_Tuning_Guide-Memory_Usage_and_Page_Cache.html
<jrgns> a much more verbose url and explanation
<jrgns> thanx, appreciate the help
<ThatGraemeGuy> so (used-on-line1) - (buffers+cache) = (used-on-line2)
<ThatGraemeGuy> and (free-on-line1) + (buffers+cache) = (free-on-line2)
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're welcome
<ThatGraemeGuy> the colourful table at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ pretty much summarises it too
<ThatGraemeGuy> collectd is behaving like the "You'd call it" column, and the first line of "free -m" is the "Linux calls it" column
<jrgns> makes sense
<jrgns> you learn something new every day
<Kilos> Maaz  ThatGraemeGuy  ++
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh
<Kilos> handy oke to have around
<Kilos> Maaz  karma ThatGraemeGuy  
<Maaz> Kilos: ThatGraemeGuy has karma of 1
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> crazy day here in the office
<charl> but yeah, keeping busy :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl :)
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy :)
<charl> how's it going in the world of hosting
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty good
<ThatGraemeGuy> finally getting around to playing with PHP-FPM
<ThatGraemeGuy> looking forward to tossing mod_php
<ThatGraemeGuy> sadly won't happen overnight
<charl> nah i'm completely done with php
<charl> Pre-Historic Programming
<charl> i literally got contacted by a recruiter the other day for a php job
<charl> my answer was sorry i only work in modern programming languages
<charl> she actually communicated that back to the company as well - lol
<charl> i got that last year once too, turned them down flat and asked them to contact me again when they upgraded to a programming language
<charl> * modern programming languasge
<charl> *language (sorry apparently i can't type today)
<charl> it's like people still using perl
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> thankfully i don't code
<ThatGraemeGuy> but most of our client base use PHP
<charl> ah :(
<charl> yeah some companies are still stuck in the dark ages
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh, if it works it works
<Kilos> its like the internal combustion engine, as long as there is money to be made from coal keep it as is
<Kilos> not coal oil i mean
<Kilos> minetest got me rattled
<Kilos> Maaz  seen kbmonkey
<Maaz> Kilos: kbmonkey was last seen 1 month, 22 days, 19 hours, 44 minutes and 35 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-07-04 11:43:05 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-07-04 12:35:22 PDT
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hello
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> meeting tonight hey
<Kilos> lets hope it happens, i forgot to advertise
<Kilos> so did the pro i think
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl  
<magespawn> hi charl 
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<charl> 90 mins till meeting ...
<Kilos> yip
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and magespawn!
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> tomorrow i go to amsterdam
<charl> see the underwear models
<charl> eat some nice food, take nice pictures
<charl> and laugh at stoned foreigners :P
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> man, i am still picking up the pieces from the last guy who did my job
<Kilos> wow now still?
<charl> fubar ?
<magespawn> yup still digging out passwords and user names, domain names, hosting providers etc
<magespawn> nothing really wrong, just have o dig through everything to find out what i am supposed to looking after
<charl> it's what people do to make themselves unmissable magespawn 
<charl> put nothing down on paper
<charl> or just plain laziness
<charl> at work we put as much as we can down on a central wiki
<Kilos> so who on G+ is going to announce we have a meeting in 30 minutes time
<Kilos> inetpro  ?
<magespawn> i am not quite that organized, but that is a good idea
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/728/detail/
<charl> keeping a wiki itzelf organized is a lot of work magespawn 
<nuvolari> oh hi :>
<charl> but of course it's better to keep everything together in one place
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ack. that's an old agenda
<nuvolari> hi charl, oom Kilos, magespawn 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
<nuvolari> Maaz: agenda.link
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<Kilos> doen jy G+ seun
<nuvolari> ek wil 'n link post na die agenda oom
<nuvolari> ek kan google+ doen ja
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1uGIsqG
<nuvolari> ah, wiki ek dink?
<Kilos> dis agenda
<Kilos> en skree op G+ meeting begin in 25 minute
<Kilos> im getting very cold tonight
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hey there Kilos 
<Kilos> meeting in 23 minutes
<Kilos> you made it
<captine> wow.  i didnt even realize.  just joined by chance... cool.  will stay on unless the little dude wakes and needs food...
<charl> hi captine 
<captine> hi charl 
<Kilos> oh you breast feeding?
<captine> question.  any of you used iDempiere?  am looking for a good web based accounting system.  
<Kilos> hehe
<captine> haha
<captine> nope.  the wife is chilling. 
<captine> :)
<captine> i am on duty
<Kilos> aha
<nuvolari> will irc://freenode.net/#ubuntu-za work as a link?
<nuvolari> I can't remember
<captine> not sure.  anyone going to software freedom day thing in pretoria?
<nuvi-webtest> bah!
<nuvi-webtest> no direct link
<nuvi-webtest> *sigh*
<magespawn> captine i have not used that but i have used dolibarr
<nuvolari> ok, the agenda isn't busy at all
<nuvolari> so it might not be a long meeting...
<Kilos> ya things are very quiet for months now
<captine> thanks nuvolari.  Dolibarr looks quite nice.  is it based on any of the common ones like compiere etc?
<nuvolari> wait, what's dolibarr?
 * nuvolari googles
<superfly> Ai, room Kilos, I just realised I double-booked my evening.
<superfly> *oom
<Kilos> ok superfly  ill shout for you
<superfly> I'll try to pop in
<Kilos> ty 
<captine> sorry, meant for magespawn 
<nuvolari> tsk tsk tsk :'(
<captine> thanks magespawn .  Dolibarr looks quite nice.  is it based on any of the common ones like compiere etc?
<captine> :)
<superfly> Congrats captine, how old?
 * superfly has #3 arriving in 3.5 weeks
<Kilos> oh my, we hold thumbs superfly  
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<superfly> Kilos: I'd prefer it if you didn't hold thumbs, otherwise you won't be able to do anything with your hands.
<captine> 9 months... and number 2 is arriving in feb....
<captine> going to be a tough couple years....
<superfly> captine: woohoo! 
<superfly> captine: have fun while it lasts
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Anyway, I gotta go. Maybe see you folks later
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> captine never actually had a look, that one just seemed to do almost everything i could think necessary
<magespawn> wow superfly, wow
<nuvolari> not the best time for a phone call :-/
<nuvolari> sorry
<Kilos> np
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<nuvolari> Maaz: announce meeting agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140826
<Maaz> Announcement from nuvolari! meeting agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140826
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> pfft
<Kilos> hahaha
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<nuvolari> Welcome everyone
<nuvolari> and welcome to the loyal members
<Kilos> charl  captine  login please
<nuvolari> lurking in here
<Kilos> smile  ^^
<smile> hi ;)
<smile> meeting? :)
<nuvolari> there won't be too much going on tonight
<nuvolari> I'm sure it is a busy time for everyone
<nuvolari> but let it be known that we appreciate everyone's involvement
<nuvolari> no matter how small :)
<nuvolari> Do we have any new members?
<Kilos> not tonight
<nuvolari> that would like to step into the spotlight?
<nuvolari> aw, ok
<Kilos> you okes didnt rock G+
<nuvolari> eish
<Kilos> and i didnt tweet
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic welcoming and introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: welcoming and introduction
<Kilos> or post reminder in the list
<nuvolari> Content precedes the topic
 * Kilos apologises
<nuvolari> maaz topic: Review previous minutes
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic: Review previous minutes
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<nuvolari> gosh
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Alrighty
<nuvolari> ok, the previous minutes are available at http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-07-22-18-35-15.txt
<nuvolari> It was also a quiet meeting with a small attendance
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> Maaz  ping inetpro  
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host inetpro
<Kilos> lol
<captine> Maaz: I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Righto
<nuvolari> not anything that I want to discuss from the last meeting
<nuvolari> the only things of interest is the upcoming releases and SFD
<nuvolari> is it OK if I proceed to the next topic?
<Kilos> yip
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Releases
<Maaz> Current Topic: Releases
<captine> anyone been testing 14.10?
<nuvolari> I saw my machine saying there's a 14.04.1 LTS upgrade from 12.04!
<captine> am sticking with 14.04 at the moment.
<nuvolari> But I'm leaving on Friday so no use in upgrading now :P
<captine> 14.04 is running well for me.
<captine> got a colleague at work to replace his XP install with 14.04.  and he seems to be going well with it
<nuvolari> I had the horror of working with unity yesterday
<nuvolari> I felt like my hands were chopped off
<Kilos> 14.04 is quite stable
<captine> nuvolari, lol.  I love unity.  Like Gnome 3 too.
<captine> :)
<Kilos> haha nuvolari  it aint that bad
<magespawn> and for me, had some disk thrashing issues with firefox, but otherwise good 
<nuvolari> awesome captine! It's always good to hear of people finding alternative OS'es usable
<nuvolari> I had a weird issue with that unity which required a restart to fix the problem: the 'g' key started appearing as a subscript h
<nuvolari> nothing  I did would fix it :-/
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> but I think it was a 13.10 install
<nuvolari> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn is up in 2 months
<smile> bye :p
<Kilos> sleep tight smile  
<nuvolari> not sure what I'll use on the new job, but I just hope they'll let me install linux
<nuvolari> good bye smile :)
<nuvolari> thanks for visiting
<nuvolari> anyone running alpha/beta versions?
<Kilos> what if its all windows nuvolari  
<smile> thanks :) 
<nuvolari> Kilos: no way, it won't be. I made sure of that!
<nuvolari> my foodie! peer jou nonsens!
<nuvolari> :-/
<captine> new job?  I am bugging my work to let me run ubuntu.  they have terminal servers for if I need windows for any specific tools
<magespawn> i was running 14.04 as alpha until the release
<captine> magespawn.... living on the edge :)
<magespawn> ah was just a server i played with really
<nuvolari> captine: yeah, resigned. I couldn't take it any longer
<charl> the alpha was actually really stable, i even ran vmware on it
<charl> worked really well
<captine> nice
<charl> you can run windows inside virtualbox/vmware too if you want
<nuvolari> wb oom Kilos 
<charl> or some other hypervisor, no need to run windows at work as your host os
<nuvolari> the show can continue
<Kilos> oi sorry bout that
<charl> peer strikes again
<pier> whoops, it's registered
<pier> wonder how long I'll last
<pier> :P
<charl> quick, reset everybody's connection before you get reset yourself :P
<magespawn> charl, what wiki software do you use, and is it hosted or in house?
 * pier resets Kilos
<Kilos> my stupid modem disconnected and had to be plugged in to another usb port
<Kilos> grrr
<pier> oh well, you didn't miss much oom
<captine> anyone got a device to try ubuntu touch on?
<nuvolari> hmm, does it work with a Samsung Galaxy Nexus?
<nuvolari> I'd like to try
<captine> i bought a nexus 7 just for it, but they now support the newer model... so i need to work thru some other instructions....  
<nuvolari> my nexus became turtle slow 
<captine> the nexus phones are the reference ones, but think they moved onto the nexus 4 
<captine> now
<captine> for phone
<nuvolari> oh boo!
<captine> i am looking for a nexus
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Software Freedom Day
<Maaz> Current Topic: Software Freedom Day
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a Sony Galaxy iPhone
<nuvolari> SFD will be on the 20th of September
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think, i don't smartphone good
<charl> magespawn: in house, docuwiki
<nuvolari> I've seen Karl Fisher's been trying to get some people to talk in GP?
<nuvolari> not sure how well that went
<nuvolari> or whether he got responses
<charl> GP ?
<magespawn> ty charl
<nuvolari>  http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<magespawn> Gauteng
<nuvolari> charl: Gauteng
<charl> ah :)
<nuvolari> not sure where he is exactly (Joburg/Pretora)
<charl> sorry slightly OT but i haven't spoken to karl fischer in years, is he still on irc
<nuvolari> I don't think so
<nuvolari> I can't remember his nick :-/
<charl> don't either actually
<charl> kmf that was him
<charl> (i think)
<magespawn> yup kmf, fairly active on twitter and g+
<nuvolari> yes!
<captine> i have already told my wife that I am heading to pretoria for sfs on 20th
<nuvolari> I'll find one in CT
<nuvolari> anyone know of events in CT?
<captine> think obsidian and some others are talking.  not sure it is very big event, but keen still
<Kilos> captine  from korea?
<captine> korea?
<charl> no man that
<Kilos> or i got you mixed up now
<charl> that's somebody else
<charl> sorry hit enter by mistake
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> that's cantide
<charl> Maaz: seen cantide
<Maaz> charl: cantide was last seen 12 hours, 26 minutes and 32 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-08-25 23:35:50 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-08-25 23:48:41 PDT
<captine> lol.  i used to live in Philippines, but back in SA since june last year
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> captine  cantide close enough
<Kilos> ty charl  
<charl> :)
<nuvolari> meh, moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: tech
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> er
<captine> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Tech - new technologies based on FOSS
<Maaz> Current Topic: Tech - new technologies based on FOSS
<captine> korea pretty close to Philippines, so all good
<nuvolari> Anything cool from you guys?
<nuvolari> My life's been pretty dull. I apologise
<Kilos> LOL
<captine> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1561203377/the-stack-box-a-smart-home-controller?ref=nav_search
 * nuvolari gets lol'ed at
<nuvolari> :'(
<captine> anyone watch linuxactionshow?  they have a "runs Linux' section
<captine> every week
<captine> and a reddit page which is pretty informative.
<captine> http://www.reddit.com/r/LinuxActionShow/
<charl> first thing caught my attention "VMware Embraces Docker Container Virtualization"
<charl> anyone here using docker
<captine> charl, i have been playing with it on a vm and on my laptop, but not an expert.
<captine> for some reason, still like a full VM.  just need to learn the commands
<nuvolari> ooh, pretty neat captine, that stack-box
<captine> and figure out how to get the networking bridged for running a database server in a container
<captine> nuvolari, it sure looks good.
<captine> charl, you tried it?
<charl> i've only been looking at it
<charl> i'm not yet using it
<captine> i am waiting to get some old servers from work, cos at the moment running all on VM's on my mini is a struggle... want to get a proxmox server running to make playing easier
<captine> juju is also supporting docker for orchestration i think which is cool
<nuvolari> Ok, moving on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
 * nuvolari will be available
<Kilos> nuvolari  +
<nuvolari> anyone is welcome to chair 
<Kilos> ++ as well
<Kilos> nuvolari  the job is yours
<magespawn> indeed
<nuvolari> well, it's only you and me that's left oom Kilos :P
<nuvolari> oh and magespawn heh
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> we'll keep each other company
<Kilos> we need to try revive things i think
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed chair for next meeting: Nuvolari
<Maaz> Agreed: chair for next meeting: Nuvolari
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next Meeting Date
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next Meeting Date
<Kilos> a flame war or two might rock the boat a bit
<nuvolari> the next meeting date is on the 23rd of September
<nuvolari> and... I've created a page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140923
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about meeting.agenda anyway
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140923
<Maaz> nuvolari: I already know stuff about meeting.agenda
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140923
<Maaz> nuvolari: One learns a new thing every day
<nuvolari> the next meeting after that will be the 28th of October
<captine> this maaz thing is pretty cool.  didnt spend much time on irc in my youth, but find it pretty amazing....
<captine> simple things... :)
<nuvolari> but let's not get ahead of ourselves
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> bots can be pretty helpful
<Kilos> captine  its a python bot you can find in the repos
<Kilos> ibid
<nuvolari> Maaz: expand http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Maaz> nuvolari: That expands to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<nuvolari> maaz topic
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> maaz: topic
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> Maaz: what is the current topic?
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm afraid I have no idea
<nuvolari> useless
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> surely closing
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<nuvolari> Thank you everyone for attending
<Kilos> nuvolari  thansk for chairing for us
<nuvolari> although where running dry, we're not entirely stalling
<Kilos> thanks as well
<nuvolari> you're welcome :)
<nuvolari> Trying to play my little part
<nuvolari> I hope everyone will have a nice evening
<nuvolari> and that we all will try to help with some more activity at the next meeting 
<nuvolari> ...
<charl> thanks nuvolari you too
<Kilos> im about ready for bed, its kinda cold here
<nuvolari> *cough* *nudge nudge*
<charl> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-08-26-18-30-22.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-08-26-18-30-22.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-08-26-18-30-22.html
<Kilos> charl  try find out more about the internet over power lines if you bored
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<nuvolari> just like that
<nuvolari> night oom kilos
<nuvolari> long day tomorrow...
<nuvolari> o/ night
<captine> night
<magespawn> good night Kerbero 
<magespawn> whoops
<captine> lol
<magespawn> good night Kilos
<magespawn> too late anyway
<magespawn> i am also out of here. good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-27
<bduk1> Good morning everyone
<nuvolari> oh hi bduk1 
<nuvolari> en oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> :)
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  bduk1  and others
<nuvolari> peer's been wrecking havoc to bushtech through the night
<nuvolari> we need to talk
<Kilos> its his vodacom connection
<Kilos> he is 15 ks from nearest tower so has to use a yagi to get signal
 * bushtech so tired of complaining to Vodacom
<bushtech> what gets me is sometimes my router shows HSPA+ connection but I can't even get into a website
<Trixar_za> Depends - could be more than just Vodacom's fault
<Trixar_za> Firewall - both on Windows and Linux and sometimes permission issues with stuff like resolv.conf
<bushtech> agreed, word of advice: don't buy a Huawei router
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Trixar_za> Noted - Of the two 3G modems I own, both are ZTEs
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos and ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> You know what MineTest needs?
<Trixar_za> A way to quickly go up - like anti-gravity blocks that flips gravity around
<Trixar_za> line the surrounding chamber with it and it shoots you up
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=4587
<Trixar_za> Admit it, with a the water trick, you can fall safely and quickly
<Trixar_za> If you could reverse it, mining really deep would be easy
<Kilos> Trixar_za  i mine at -5000
<Kilos> went straight down with a ladder
<Trixar_za> Well, let me put it like this. I went the same distance it takes me 15 minutes to climb down with a ladder in about 5 seconds
<Kilos> and using shift +e makes a 40 minute trip 2 minutes
<Kilos> dont you use travel points or pads
<Kilos> oh Trixar_za  we have a minetest channel #minetest-za
<Trixar_za> Nope, I've been messing with vanilla MineTest
<Trixar_za> So all my tricks and solutions use the base stuff :P
<Kilos> try typing in /tpset home when you are at home or name a point where you are
<Kilos> using tp is instant
<Kilos> no travel time at all
<Trixar_za> That could be useful yes
<Trixar_za> And yeah, I use teleport to get back to 0,0,0 quite often
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Makes testing stuff fun
<Trixar_za> I explore more than I craft stuff though
<Kilos> crafting is serious work
<ThatGraemeGuy> upgrading our puppetforge apache module from the version we had from March 2013 to current
<ThatGraemeGuy> holy. crap. what a mission
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> joh
<nuvolari> nothing happingingping here today
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> *happening
<Kilos> min dae ne
<nuvolari> aai jinnekie tog oom
<nuvolari> ek wil nou net my goed vat en huistoe
<nuvolari> die plek lyk soos 'n spookdorp
<nuvolari> maandag wat kom gaan dit soos die begrafplaas lyk
<Kilos> hoekom?
<nuvolari> 3 van ons maak Vrydag klaar
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> nou gaan hulle sukkel
<nuvolari> daar is net 1 IT ou oor
<Kilos> hy gaan swaar leef
<nuvolari> en hy is in Gauteng aangaande nuwe werk
<nuvolari> (hy's af hierdie week)
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> so nie lank nie, dan is daar nie meer tegniese mense oor nie
<nuvolari> ek is nou so lomerig dit is nie eers snaaks nie
<nuvolari> iemand het die water gespike
<nuvolari> :O
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh my it even got the fly
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> tired now, just came back from amsterdam
<charl> was a great day but got a lot of second hand marijuana smoke
<charl> it was a nice day so people were standing smoking everywhere outside
<Kilos> you get tired from enjoying yourself?
<charl> i walked around a LOT
<charl> dunno how many KM but more than enough
<Trixar_za> Well, that was nice
<Trixar_za> Built a nice long tunnel in hopes of connecting to another one
<Trixar_za> Turns out I was building it in the opposite direction...
<Kilos> lol you must watch the co-ords at the top
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I was wondering why it wasn't working
<Kilos> do you see them?
<Kilos> i think you use f2 or something to get them activated
<Trixar_za> F5 apparently
<Trixar_za> And that helps now :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its very lekker when you are playing with someone
<Kilos> you get them to stand where you want to go and mine straight to them
<Kilos> maybe open 2 games and login with a different name on the other then you can mine towards yourself
<Kilos> thats how we laid power cables underground
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Clever
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> big cold there by you guys hey?
<Kilos> will hit us tomorrow night
<Kilos> then a freezing weekend again
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> supposed to be colder tomorrow
<Kilos> snow expected all along the drakensburg
<ThatGraemeGuy> lovely
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> i want to holiday in the drakensberg sometime still, looks awesome
<Kilos> snow is only good to look at on tv man
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/d0Z1W23.png
<charl> you guys are real miners now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wow ThatGraemeGuy  everything tubed to its own place
<ThatGraemeGuy> almost everything
<ThatGraemeGuy> getting to the metals now
<Kilos> well done
<ThatGraemeGuy> and at the end will be a tube without filter, to catch random things
<Kilos> like torches and ladders and dropped tools
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i can teleport stuff from anywhere and it'll end up in its place or in the random chest
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> internet been bad today
<inetpro> oi!
<inetpro> did someone say meeting?
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> haha wb inetpro  last night yes
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sorry, couldn't attend last night
<Kilos> we noticed
<Kilos> you are supposed to be excused before the meet not after
 * Kilos hands over the email addy again
<Private_User> evening people
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Private_User> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Private_User> hey anybody here know of a good remoting tool that one could use to share a linux desktop with a windows user?
<Kilos> whats happening by you Private_User  
<Private_User> nothing much hey mostly everything still the same
<Kilos> remmina i think
<Kilos> and teamviewer maybe
<Kilos> teamviewer is free with a data limit i think before they charge
<Private_User> ah ok
<Private_User> hmm... remmina let me check not sure if they have a windows setup file
<Kilos> oh you want it for a win pc?
<Kilos> then teamviewer is what you cant use
<Kilos> remmina is in ubuntu repos
<Trixar_za> Private_User: VNC
<Trixar_za> Probably :P
<Private_User> yeah a friend requires assistance with installing XAMPP on his linux machine (ZorinOS) but I am currently on a windows laptop so wanted to remote to his machine and assist
<Private_User> he is a newbie to linux
<Private_User> thanks Trixar_za, I will have a look at that
<Private_User> I decided to try out TightVNC
<Private_User> I asked my friend to install that since it was also available in his app store
<superfly> yeah, good one for bandwidth constrained networks (i.e. ADSL)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<ironhulk> why not just use teamviewer
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-28
<Kilos> hi superfly  inetpro  nuvolari  Squirm  and others
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :>
<Kilos> Fetched 58,2 MB in 1min 22s (704 kB/s)  
<Kilos> telkom modem rocks
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<bduk> More Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
 * Kilos greets magespawn
<Squirm> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos Squirm
<magespawn> I have got my Quassel up and running again
<ThatGraemeGuy> quassel FTW!
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> wow magespawn  at last
<Kilos> uh oh
<magespawn> looks like i might have forgot something out though
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> okay lets see, brb
<magespawn> Okay so all seems good.
<magespawn> okay rightsorted
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<charl> morning magespawn, Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Squirm, bduk 
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz_  coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sure
<magespawn> hi charl
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_  dankie man
<Maaz_> Groot plesier my vriend
<inetpro> good mornings
<magespawn> howdy inetpro
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo inetpro 
<Kilos> hiya inetpro  
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> hi drussell 
<charl> http://www.itworld.com/networking/433503/internet-operators-explore-improving-african-interconnections
<jrgns> anyone knowledgable about solaris around?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh, #solaris maybe? :)
<jrgns> hehe. specifically global zone vs zone
<jrgns> I need to make changes on the global, but don't want it to carry through to the zones
<charl> still using solaris ?!
<jrgns> changes = upgrade java
<charl> uh, sorry :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wasn't kidding, this is #ubuntu-za after all
<ThatGraemeGuy> solaris might as well be Windows its so different
<jrgns> lol, yeah, I misunderstood
<jrgns> I noticed, yes
<jrgns> i'll mosey on over there
<charl> used to use solaris... those were not good years
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<jrgns> ji Kilos
<jrgns> hi, even
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ai! here comes the cold front
<Kilos> major wind blowing
<nuvolari> ons het hom gisteraand gehad oom
<nuvolari> woeste wind gewees
<Kilos> dit kom kwaai nou 
<Kilos> en bring groot koue saam en sneeu vir die drakensberge
<charl> lekker
<charl> kry julle ons weer
<charl> :D
<charl> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi charl
<Kilos> inetpro  tomorrow you gonna freeze on the bike
<Kilos> max 14
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> magespawn  you gotta set quassel to show afk
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> i go crash, night all . sleep tight
<Private_User> Maaz_: tell Kilos Hi
<Maaz_> Private_User: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-29
<Kilos> morning inetpro  nuvolari  magespawn  and others
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<bduk1> Morning everyone hi Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi Spekko  drussell  
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<zander> more Kilos
<Kilos> hi zander  gaanit?
<Squirm> hello
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Squirm 
<charl> morning all
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz_ is hungover
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<ThatGraemeGuy> heavy phuza thursday
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> seems like wilhelm got a problem
<Kilos> net-splits again
<Kilos> who is wilhelm?
<charl> it's the server i'm connected to
<charl> wilhelm.freenode.net
<Kilos> ah
<charl> kornbluth is actually faster and better but has no ipv6
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> kaput !
<charl> es ist total kaput
<Kilos> [13:03] [Notice] -tomaw- [Global Notice] Hi all. As you've probably noticed we're having some connectivity issues across some of our servers today. Sadly this is again due to DDoS attacks. Please join us in a collective sigh.
<Kilos> SIGH
<charl> really why they keep on with this ddos crap
<nuvolari_> script kiddies practicing?
<nuvolari_> :P
<charl> yeah nuvolari 
<charl> so stupid
<Kilos> hi V4N13  
<Kilos> hmm... charl  
<V4N13> Hey hey
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za V4N13  
<Kilos> we help peeps with linux issues
<Kilos> mainly ubuntu
<V4N13> Yes, Im an Ubuntu user through and through. Wondering if anybody has upgraded to 14.04 (or new install, either one), but now cant VNC (using vnc4server or other) to the standard Gnome or Unity Desktop environments?
<V4N13> Ive tried all kinds of how to's, but I can only get it working with the xubuntu blue theme background, cant get to my standard Desktop as it looks when you have a screen connected. It worked on all my other Ubuntu installs, just not Trusty
<Kilos> hang around and lets see if anyone has experienced similar probs
<V4N13> Should be so simple, if I dont use the blue xubuntu core desktop I just get the Grey screen (or what ever colour you set in your xstartup conf file)
<V4N13> :)
<Kilos> have you done update upgrade
<Kilos> V4N13  http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/23fwwi/screen_sharing_and_vnc_not_working_on_1404/
<Kilos> have you googled the prob?
<V4N13> yes, all of it. actually did the upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 (I usually do fresh installs, but hey, I thought Id give it a try). Even on a fresh install, all updates done, I just cant seem to attach to standard Unity desktop. Ill keep Googling, Im sure Ill come right, but it seems to be a well known prob on other forums
<Kilos> oh wait a bit
<V4N13> I presume vncserver connects to Gnome, and possibly somewhere in a config I need to specify Unity?
<Kilos> just run sudo aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> but i remember something with screen not showing
<Kilos> had to do with resolution settings
<V4N13> This is what I did and got it right, but again, with the wrong desktop environment, I want the normal one! LOL  "http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-14.04"
<V4N13> Possibly still a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/1326286
<V4N13> (sorry, I know im not supposed to paste links in IRC chats)
<Kilos> thats fine we do that here
<V4N13> Its just to assist if anyone can check them out and see where they / I am going wrong
<Kilos> im not very clued up with things and normally need help with about everything so lets see what the clever guys come up with
<Kilos> they all on the way home now so you need patience
<V4N13> ok thanks! It may be a little bug that should get resolved soon.... I hope
<V4N13> Yip, understand... hey its Friday, IT guys leave work at 3pm ;)
<Kilos> 14.04 should have its bugs sorted by now
<V4N13> Well at least in Cape Town we do... lol
<Kilos> haha then you have to wait for them to quench their thirsts first
<Kilos> we have lots og guys in ct and more moving there this coming month
<Kilos> s/og/of
<Kilos> V4N13  do you use aptitude
<V4N13> True.. Let me grab a beer too..
<Kilos> hehe
<V4N13> I still use apt-get
<Kilos> lets try something
<V4N13> dist-upgrade and standard upgrade etc
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<V4N13> would there be a difference using aptitude?
<V4N13> will give it a bash
<Kilos> aptitude is more user friendly imo
<Kilos> and gives options that apt-get doesnt
<V4N13> ok.. installing
<Kilos> should be quick
<V4N13> doing aptitude upgrade and see some additional linux-headers being installed...
<V4N13> will see if I can reinstall vncserver with aptitude
<Kilos> yip aptitude does more than apt-get
<Kilos> the command is different
<V4N13> cool thanks..
<Kilos> aptitude reinstall "package"
<V4N13> yeah ive used it before, but up until 13.04 was advised to keep using apt-get
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> cool
<V4N13> will figure it out and will let you know
<Kilos> ok
<V4N13> (if I get vnc working the Desktop i want)
<V4N13> IVe tried so many things I may have totally wrecked my Ubuntu. (even by mistake deleted my Xauthority file, haha, so had to recreate that, but got a strange feeling the Magic-Cookies are stuffed, as it doesnt look like it used to)
<V4N13> thanks for the advice, will try a fresh install and use aptitude
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> sorry i couldnt be more helpful
<Kilos> but you welcome here any/all the time
<Kilos> the brains live here
<V4N13> Its a server I use at work just for network sniffing, tcpdumps, and mirroring of my network switches to view traffic, so no biggie
<V4N13> Good to know! :)  Yip, some clever brains in the open source community in ZA.. We Rock!!
<V4N13> (except me when it comes to VNC. lol)
<Kilos> haha we have 2 ubuntu devs here as well
<Kilos> someone here will sort it for you
<Kilos> i only know a few basics
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
<V4N13> Ah, always need a friendly bot in an IRC room hey! Wish they were all as helpful as you
<V4N13> Some are like, welcome, what do you want, now F off!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> this is the friendliest ubuntu channel of all i think
<Kilos> used to be quick help but guys have been getting more and more busy the last 2 years or so
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<Kilos> wb
<V4N13> sorry, tried to exit out of a Crypto IRC chat but closed my entire Xchat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi :D
<smile> :)
<V4N13> K, bye Smile... lol
<Kilos> you gave up?
<Kilos> oh sorry i half read again
<charl> good evenink
<charl> hi Kilos, V4N13 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> :)
<Kilos> have you got advice for V4N13   charl  
<charl> lemme read
<charl> ok it's a vnc problem do i understand correctly ?
<charl> yeah then you're with the wrong person, i haven't used vnc in probably 10+ years
<charl> used vnc waaaaay back in years 2001, 2002 i think
<charl> before windows desktops came with rdp server by default
<charl> but the vnc protocol is absolutely horrible
<charl> extremely inefficient
<charl> i think very few people actually still use it
<charl> brb
<charl> ok back
<charl> V4N13: ^^
<charl> have you tried xrdp or nodesktop ?
<charl> nomachine i mean lol https://www.nomachine.com/
<V4N13> I havent, but will try. I still user VNC all the time (well used to) to all my Ubuntu machines
<V4N13> works well if configured correctly, just now with 14.04 seems to be poked. so I can RDP (or connect at least) to my current Desktop as if I were booting up my laptop with ubuntu?
<V4N13> usually with all my servers I user the cli, but for some I like to use Wireshark, and other GUI based tools, so use Ubuntu Desktop as my server
<V4N13> and virtualbox for other VMs, so VNC was great. but will try your suggestion
<charl> have you ever tried x11 forwarding with openssh
<charl> then you don't need to run a full desktop
<charl> that's what i do when i for example need to run wireshark
<charl> afaik there are also options for remote capture
<V4N13> I have, but just not that ease of access as you have to log into the server anyway
<charl> running a full out desktop is really inefficient on memory for example
<charl> ok
<V4N13> I understand.. its not a simple little server I use for network monitoring. all other servers use ubuntu server
<V4N13> I have used X11 forwarding with Putty, but as I use Ubuntu on my laptop too, how would I initiate that session with openssh?
<charl> you have to configure it
<V4N13> if its too much to explain no worries, Ill google it :)
<charl> let me look it up
<charl> yeah i'm sure you'll find it
<charl> in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<charl> ForwardX11 no
<charl> uncomment and make it yes
<V4N13> ah! of course
<V4N13> (thumbs up picture)
<charl> but if you want to use wireshark remote capturing via ssh is awesome
<charl> just google around a bit, it isn't too difficult
<charl> wireshark is just one of those essential tools
<charl> http://serverfault.com/questions/362529/how-can-i-sniff-the-traffic-of-remote-machine-with-wireshark
<charl> you do it using a named pipe essentially, a handy trick
<V4N13> Awesome, thanks a mil!
<charl> :)
<Kilos> thanks charl  
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-30
<Kilos> morning inetpro  superfly  ThatGraemeGuy  nuvolari  and others
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> ohi magespawn_  tail and all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm...
<Trixar_za> hmmm
<charl> hmmm
<Squirm-> hmm?
<charl> whow freenode kaput again :(
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> evening fellas
<Kilos> long day , just quit.join peeps and me
<inetpro> good eve
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<charl> hihi
<charl> hi inetpro, Kilos, superfly 
<superfly> hey charl
<inetpro> hi hi
<Kilos> hi charl  
<superfly> and inetpro
<charl> received no notices but it seems like freenode got some heavy ddos'es again today
<Kilos> again
 * inetpro can tell you one thing, making fuel for the reactor is a hell of a mission
<charl> oh no not you too inetpro :D
<charl> we lost you all to minetest
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> charl: lots and lots of fun, seriously :-)
<charl> inetpro: don't tell me that, or i will start also :(
<Kilos> whats stopping you?
<Kilos> it be very lekker
<charl> Kilos: it's called "having a life" lol
<Kilos> lol
<charl> today i mined a new bed at the ikea
<Kilos> says he with no wife and/or kids
<charl> tomorrow i still have to build it
<inetpro> charl: it's called patience
<inetpro> you definitely can't build everything in one day
<charl> inetpro: i know, i decided there's no way i'm doing it today
<charl> fortunately i still have a bed so i can take my time assembling it properly
<Kilos> lol
<charl> my mother is arriving in a little less than a week
<charl> to assemble ikea takes time and patience
<charl> especially when reading their instructions
<charl> then you need extra patience for it
<charl> it's hilarious i just tore one of my shirts
<Kilos> to assemblw a bed?
<Kilos> assemble
<charl> that on its own is not funny but that my mother comes in a week she can mend it :)
<charl> i assemble furnature and she fixes fabric
<Kilos> shame on you
<charl> it's something i can't believe because i literally hooked it at the back on the door handle :(
<charl> i was like "i don't believe this just happened"
<Kilos> too many beers
<charl> actually drank some alkoholfrei beer earlier but no alcoholic beer
<charl> so it wasn't drunkedness in any case
<charl> but yeah tomorrow it is building ... getting my engineering on :D
<Kilos> its your body trying to work out the non alcoholic stuff you feeding it
<charl> lol
<charl> i am drinking a lot of alkoholfrei beer the last while... it's very good and much healthier
<charl> it doesn't taste entirely the same because the alkohol gives it a pungent taste
<charl> but for the rest it's the same
<charl> very populair in NL right now
<charl> also radler is all the rage recently
<charl> in germany too, lots of companies advertising it
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-31
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> from a *cold* bloemfontein
<nuvolari> althought I'm told it's been colder
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  cold here too
<Kilos> yip going to start warming now
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> haha graeme you now a Guest32143   here
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> nuvolari  wanneer vat jy die lang pad
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi there magespawn  
<Kilos> you need to set Quassel to show when you are afk
<magespawn> yup i used to do that, keep forgetting, will do it from now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the pro also doesnt set his. i dunno why
<Kilos> he likes to sneak in without anyone seeing i think
<Kilos> professional lurker
<magespawn> forgetful
<Kilos> you still get messages even though it shows away hey?
<magespawn> yup it is just so that people do not try to talk to you
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> like so
<magespawn> see i can still talk even
<magespawn> it is just /away and /back
<Kilos> i see you online
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ya the pro is too old to remember that
<magespawn> you can also run those commands so that if you are online but busy else where people will not bother you
<magespawn> i am not sure but i think he and i are close in age, lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no hes way older man
<magespawn> really? 
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> i find no proof of this online, but that is not surprising, inetpro would not put that up anyway
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist  
<StonedAlchemist> Kilos, hi!
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<StonedAlchemist> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good tks StonedAlchemist  and you?
<StonedAlchemist> A bit hungover but I'm fine.
<Kilos> ow
<StonedAlchemist> Lol
<Kilos> self inflickted pain sjoe
<Kilos> inflicted
<Kilos> that thing
<StonedAlchemist> Yip but it still feels good..
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i am not so sure about the hangover feeling good
<Kilos> yeah
<StonedAlchemist> yeah no the hangover sucks but the events leading up to the hangover is what is good.
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> well that was interesting
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> wonder what it pinged? me or the core
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> ah well at least it rejoined automagically
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> busy updating the machine that the quassel is running on
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<captine> hi all
<magespawn> hi captine ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> Kilos i have a free vps from these guys http://haphost.com/ they also do free web hosting
<magespawn> it did take about a week or so for it to be set up 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> hi captine, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> magespawn: how is that possible... what is the catch
<charl> i would love to sign up but i'm suspicious
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> 128MB RAM
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's the catch
<charl> haha
<charl> is that even possible.... i guess it is
<charl> nah then i'll rather pay a few euro and get a real vps
<magespawn> charl no help and i think there is a cap on the data transferable 
<magespawn> charl just something for me to try my hand at
<superfly> ohi
<charl> hi superfly 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-24
<barrydk> Mornings
<inetpro> good mornings
<GnikLlort> Morning everyone
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<kulelu88> .
<gremble> o/
<kulelu88> \o
<Padroni> hola
<thatgraemeguy> http://www.linuxjournal.com/issue/16, Linux Journal from the same month that win 95 was released
<thatgraemeguy> in other news, what's a good irc client nowadays that isn't quassel? it's been locking up randomly as soon as i paste copied text and i think i've had enough
<kulelu88> i think I am slowly murdering my PC with this text processing
<kulelu88> thatgraemeguy: XChat
<kulelu88> superfly: how do I check what processes are running in a docker container while an ipython notebook is running?
<superfly> kulelu88: docker exec -it <container name> bash
<superfly> ps -ef
<superfly> *shrug* that's what I would do
<kulelu88> superfly: it worked, but I'm worried that maybe I should stop my script. It is running for 3 odd hours now
<Kilos> evening all, meds for a month first yay
<Kilos> ohi superfly inetpro gremble kulelu88 MaNI octoquad theblazehen_ Xethron and others
<kulelu88> superfly:  5625 root      20   0 2484112 1.377g   2444 R  99.5 38.8 243:03.63 python :D
<kulelu88> man, I now know why high-performance CPUs are important
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Everything good?
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<gremble> thatgraemeguy: irssi or weechat is nice as well
<kulelu88> Heyo gremble 
<Kilos> yes ty gremble meds for a month for prostate and 22nd next month hospital for hernia
<gremble> Good
<Kilos> very tiring business going through that rigmarole though
<gremble> kulelu88: sure your script isn't looping somewhere where it shouldnt?
<gremble> I can imagine Kilos 
<kulelu88> gremble: it is the exact same code that worked on a subset of the data. 
<kulelu88> The biggest bottleneck is the way I am putting the data into Pandas. row-by-row doesn't work, but I have to do this to get the CSV (my end-goal)
<kulelu88> *doesn't work quickly
<gremble> Ah alright
<gremble> Would it not be possible to do csv conversion with sed, ie. might that not be quicker?
<kulelu88> quite possible gremble . I can wait it out this once, as the csv output will be a 1-time thing that I can import back all the time
<gremble> Because if you get it csv, the reading is in O(1) or something like that, so it should be quick
<gremble> I'm just guessing though. I've never attempted a large project like that
<kulelu88> me neither, so I am expecting screw ups all the way to outputting just 1 graph :D
<gremble> :p
<kulelu88> Imposter syndrome hitting me hard with this project gremble 
<gremble> How because you feel you should be able to get it right?
<kulelu88> gremble: Due to the fact that I cannot even wrangle the data slightly, whereas doing it in excel would make me super-fast
<kulelu88> I guess there is a deep(er) learning curve than I expected
<gremble> You had to learn excel too. 
<gremble> I'll probably be in your shoes next semester.
<gremble> I have statistics again. So I will be trying my hand at modelling in python and R in addition to SAS
<kulelu88> gremble: SAS will be a breeze for you
<superfly> I try to stay away from maths. We don't get along. 
<gremble> SAS is the worst programming environment invisioned ever
<gremble> Like it is literally the worse
<kulelu88> superfly: you are my defacto SA mentor :P
<gremble> worst
<kulelu88> gremble: I believe it is quite fast for computation though
<kulelu88> Possibly written in C/C++
<superfly> kulelu88: eish, poor you. Couldn't you find anyone better? 
<kulelu88> SAS lang itself is a DSL I'm guessing?
<gremble> superfly: You do my kind of maths every day though :D
<kulelu88> superfly: your knowledge of Python is deep
<gremble> I'm not sure. but it is so hard to debug that shit
<gremble> You have to beg it for output
<gremble> or debugging info
<gremble> Unless it crashes to begin with, then you get really vague arrors
<gremble> errors*
<gremble> It was made for people to have to buy training
<gremble> It really doesn't need to exist anymore. 
<gremble> We've got python (written in C, so your speed should be fine) and R. R is just difficult with big data sets because it loads it into memory
<gremble> But that can me worked through
<superfly> gremble: at the moment, I mostly click buttons. Don't know how that is maths 😉
<gremble> Programming is mathematics :P
<gremble> I assumed that that is what you do
<gremble> xD
<superfly> It's supposed to be. 
<superfly> Recently I haven't done a huge amount of that, been working on setting up tools for automating stuff 
<superfly> kulelu88: I know more python than you, but that doesn't mean my knowledge is deep. 
<kulelu88> man, I'd sure love to be dockops and stick with containers :D
<kulelu88> superfly: I bet you know how to optimize python code, doing that already makes your knowledge deep
<superfly> Well, I know a few tricks. 
<kulelu88> the deeper into the rabbit-hole though, the more I learn how stackoverflow is a programmers best tool
<kulelu88> :D
<gremble> those stackexchange sites are an invaluable resource
<gremble> the few times that I've asked questions, I got punted pretty hard, but reading other answers and adapting from that has helped me more often than not
<gremble> Hey Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi
<superfly> Hey Cryterion 
<kulelu88> superfly: what CRUD frameworks do you know of using python?
<superfly> CRUD?
<superfly> oh, you mean like an ORM?
<superfly> SQLAlchemy.
<kulelu88> superfly: CRUD like "build me an application that keeps track of my fleet"
<superfly> kulelu88: Django has a bunch of stuff built in, if you want to try it. I personally prefer a combination of SQLAlchemy, Flask and AngularJS
<superfly> I prefer a minimalist approach, but if you're happy with the kitchen sink, Django apparently includes it.
<kulelu88> thanks superfly 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> gremble: from a couple of hours to a 30 second solution :D
<gremble> That is rad
<gremble> What did you do?
<magespawn> good evening
<kulelu88> i stored everything into a list of lists and initiated with the list of lists
<gremble> Nice
<kulelu88> noob level just dropped below 9000 gremble :P
<superfly> kulelu88: https://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonSpeed/PerformanceTips
<magespawn> having caught only the tail end of that i am not too sure what is going on
<kulelu88> magespawn: paradigms of making code run faster
<magespawn> ahh right
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> so much to learn and so little time
<inetpro> good evenings
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> magespawn: how you doing?
<inetpro> please note that we have a meeting here tomorrow
<inetpro> hope pieter[tab] will be there
<magespawn> good and you inetpro? yup i see so
<inetpro> his first time to chair
<magespawn> is there a way to get hold of him?
<gremble> Very carefully?
<magespawn> hah
<gremble> We're not talking about catching a porcupine, are we?
<magespawn> using only the thumb and forefinger, grasp firmly behind the jaw
<gremble> That is how I got my first girlfriend
<kulelu88> was she human? :P
<gremble> I have to prove an equivalence relation on a database for my one subject. Sometimes math meets weird
<inetpro> magespawn: I sent him an email
<magespawn_> random disconnect night i see
<kulelu88> darn, matplotlib is not showing me graphs. fecking hell
<inetpro> magespawn_: and he responded positively, he will be here tomorrow
<magespawn> this is going to drive me nuts good night all
<magespawn> see you tomorrow
<superfly> kulelu88_afk: https://www.airpair.com/python/posts/optimizing-python-code
<Squirm> DONE
<Squirm> Home time :)
<melodie> hi
<melodie> what time is it in your place.
<melodie> ?
<kulelu88> 23.30
<Squirm> Hi melodie
<Squirm> Yeah, just gone 12pm now
<Squirm> hmm, I mean 12am
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-25
<Padroni> Good morning
<Padroni> hi
<Squirm> Morning
<barrydk> Good mornings
<Kilos> morning all you za peeps
<MaNI> everyone asleep today :P
 * TinuvaMac ZzZzZzzzzzz...
<MaNI> they all went into a coma after seeing the exchange rate
<Squirm> Heh
<Squirm> How is everyone?
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I don't know how that is Kilos?
<Kilos> oh sorry Squirm its was meant for the other two
<Kilos> im ok ty and you lad
<Kilos> peeps gotta realise that channels are only quiet because everyone is saying nothing
<pieter2627>  
 * pieter2627 also saying nothing :p
 * inetpro joins in to say nothing as well
<inetpro>  
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> noisy bunch
<pieter2627> shh oom, it's an unofficial prayer hours :p
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> was gister ook stil sonder oom - dalk vyf sinne
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> julle moet dinge aan die roer hou man
<Kilos> al is dit net om mekaar te groet
<Kilos> hierdie is ons buntu familie
<Kilos> en familie groet mekaar
<pieter2627> die sinne was om mekaar te groet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> igo sllep awhile
<Kilos> sleep
<superfly> moo
 * Squirm prods superfly
<superfly> ohi Squirm
<Squirm> Hey
<superfly> sitting at the Google Developer Summit
<Squirm> Nice
<superfly> it's pretty much done now, going home
<kulelu88> yo
<superfly> sup
<Kilos> hi superfly and everyone else
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<superfly> I don't know where everyone else is, it looks like it's just you and me, Kilos
<Kilos> hehewe are early
<Kilos> pieter2627 is chairing
<Kilos> hi qwebirc36238 
<pieter2627> hope you're early, else i'm late
<Kilos> meeting starts at 8.30pm
<kulelu88> im here
<Kilos> pieter2627 has you got permissions for Maaz 
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn hows you and family lad
<pieter2627> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> ood
<Kilos> good too
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos , all  - family all back in foreign land and cooking in the summer heat thanks, all well in ZA I hope?
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> so far yes ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<nlsthzn> so meeting in a few minutes yes?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: yep, and that with new chairman and all
<Kilos> hi unlaudable welcome to ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn> cool
<qwebirc36238> I bet I'm the only one here from Port Elizabeth
<qwebirc36238> \nick
<unlaudable> Kilos, thanks \o
<Kilos> haha hi brad
<unlaudable> Miles?
<Kilos> yessir
<kulelu88> PE has internet? *mind blown*
<Kilos> lol
 * superfly will be back in a minute or 3
<unlaudable> kulelu88, they even have an *airport*
<superfly> kulelu88: Axxess is from PE
<Kilos> ok superfly 
<unlaudable> aalston, lo buddy
<kulelu88> superfly: their service has been so shitty lately that they themselves admitted it through email "has our service been bad for you?"
<pieter2627> seems that we should start?
<gwood> my University is having really internet, some line break
<inetpro> good idea
<pieter2627> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - Aug 2015
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<kulelu88> gwood: which varsity?
<gwood> NMMU
<kulelu88> schweet
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<gwood> Maaz: I am Grant Woodford
<Maaz> gwood: Sure
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<pieter2627> Good evening everyone, welcome and thanks for attending the meeting
<kulelu88> Maaz: I am kulelu88 
<Maaz> kulelu88: Okay
<pieter2627> Please introduce yourselves to maaz for the minutes using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<clr_> Maaz: I am Charl le Roux
<Maaz> clr_: Okay
<pieter2627> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> pieter2627: Righto
<pieter2627> the agenda for today is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150825
<unlaudable> Maaz: I am Bradley Cloete
<Maaz> unlaudable: Okay
<pieter2627> and last minute topic suggestions is welcomed if anyone has any
 * nlsthzn would love to stay but bed calls... gnight
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<unlaudable> topic: how on earth does safair's website not cope even when using cloudflare :-)
<inetpro> haha
<pieter2627> Kilos: anyone still seem missing?
<Kilos> welcome to our new chairman
<Kilos> octoquad ping
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Kilos> many missing
<inetpro> oh yes, thanks pieter2627 for taking the hot seat this evening
<pieter2627> while we wait for others the previous meeting's minutes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150728
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> magespawn meeting hey so login please
<octoquad> Kilos, hello.
<octoquad> Hello all
<Kilos> yoohoo octoquad wb you attending the meeting sir?
<octoquad> sure, forgot there was one tonight, thanks for pinging me
<octoquad> Maaz: I am Bruce Pieterse
<Maaz> octoquad: Sure
<Kilos> Squirm nuvolari MaNI you guys are welcome to attend
<Kilos> and ambo bmg505 cyrilb danfowler and whoever ive missed
<pieter2627> everyone ok with the minutes from last meeting?
<Kilos> Private_User are you attending??
<superfly> Looks OK to me, I don't think I was here.
<pieter2627> not that i can remember superfly 
<magespawn> good evening (again)
<pieter2627> right, moving on then
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Plans for 2015
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2015
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<kulelu88> ping gremble
<Kilos> he is offline here
<pieter2627> i guess it is the usual for plans...
<pieter2627> a question, 'Get more people to join [link to site]' - is that correct
<gwood> Are there any plans/events close to PE?
<pieter2627> it link to ubuntu za site..
<Kilos> inetpro ^#
<Kilos> 3
<inetpro> pieter2627: you have a better suggestion?
<inetpro> if people don't know about ubuntu-za where would they start?
<Kilos> ai! i cant get use to this lappy b/board
<pieter2627> no, just wondering how one joins a website
<inetpro> fair point
<Kilos> there are join buttons arent there
<Kilos> to join us not the sight
 * pieter2627 checking
<unlaudable> anyone here use meetup.com?
<inetpro> it says right there, "Please join us in using, working on, and helping others with Ubuntu."
<kulelu88> me unlaudable 
<Kilos> there is an irc direc link to here ans the ML should be there too
<unlaudable> it seems to be the popular way to organise an event these days, might work for this to
<octoquad> unlaudable, me
<pieter2627> inetpro: ok
<kulelu88> unlaudable: there is already LUGs on meetup, so linux-related stuff happens
<inetpro> unlaudable: we are not organised enough? :-)
<pieter2627> anyone signed or planning on signing COC, membership, got LP IDs?
 * unlaudable cant remember if he's signed...
<unlaudable> have a launchpad id... 
<Kilos> hehe what a job
<pieter2627> sorry meaning for last/this month
<Kilos> anyone that has probs ping pro
<unlaudable> I was just mentioning meetup as a way to enable people to "join"
<unlaudable> convenience...
<inetpro> for inspiration see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> some people also like to have other people to talk to
<octoquad> unlaudable, you mean alternative platforms to connect right?
<unlaudable> well meetup wont do that, I was just thinking as a way to add to a calendar of sorts and be reminded
<Kilos> inetpro we can add our meets to the fridge
 * inetpro has never used meetup
<pieter2627> seems that it can also inform unaware users of us
<Kilos> we=you of course
<Kilos> the peeps that savvy thunderbird can get reminders
<unlaudable> there are a ton of communities on there jozilug, ansible puppet
<Kilos> then
<kulelu88> I suggest you guys connect with JLUG to attract users here. they already have the target-market
 * unlaudable has a dream that there would be an event one day that will join them all :-)
<magespawn> sorry unlaudable i thought you meant meetups as in launch parties etc
<gwood> I think it makes sense to plan an event, but give notice through multiple avenues, such as meetup, facebooks, email, etc.
<unlaudable> one event to rule them all
<pieter2627> Maaz: idea add meeting to the fridge
<Maaz> Idea recorded: add meeting to the fridge
<pieter2627> Maaz: idea add meeting to meetup.com
<Maaz> Idea recorded: add meeting to meetup.com
<kulelu88> unlaudable: you cannot have 1 event where linux, BSD, Java and Haskell guys all get along. 
<Kilos> and google calender pieter2627 
<superfly> HAHAHAHA
<unlaudable> heheh perhaps...
<pieter2627> Kilos: are we not there already
<pieter2627> and how?
<Kilos> i have no idea pieter2627 thats pros department
<unlaudable> but there is some synergy somewhere, the devops/ansible meetup guys had Jez Humble out for one meeting :-)
<Kilos> he did all mine
<Kilos> he also does G+ reminders
<kulelu88> unlaudable: join "Developer User Group", its close enough I think
<gwood> I regularly have fights with a Julia guy at varsity, I'm mainly a Java guy
<pieter2627> Maaz: idea add meeting to a public google calendar
<Maaz> Idea recorded: add meeting to a public google calendar
<pieter2627> ok, any else for plan anyone?
<kulelu88> gwood: no person at varsity should be calling themselves a Java guy in 2015 :O
<pieter2627> s/any/anything/
<superfly> pieter2627: let's move on.
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<gwood> kulelu88: I do when 80% of my project is Java
<superfly> we've already been here half an hour and we haven't even got past the first half of the agenda
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> (seriously, every meeting we have those items on the agenda, and every meeting the outcome is the same: nothing)
<pieter2627> superfly: can you tell us of the google summit today - quickly
<superfly> pieter2627: Yes
<unlaudable> is there a person appointed to broadcast meetings and such?
<Kilos> unlaudable the pro
<kulelu88> superfly: the only way things can get done in this country is complaining about government over a braai and doing the work on the side
<unlaudable> 'k
<superfly> The local Google crew came to introduce us to some of the newer stuff Google has been working on. I was on the "web" track, where we learnt about some new browser standards that Google has been pushing: ServiceWorkers and Push Notifications
<pieter2627> superfly: interesting
<superfly> We had a competition to see who could finish both codelab projects first, and I'm sad to say it wasn't me, but it WAS a guy running Ubuntu
<inetpro> unlaudable: I've been a bit slack lately, sorry
<pieter2627> lol
<unlaudable> that sounds awesome
<magespawn> it is now official, cape town has some cool stuff
<kulelu88> sounds cool 
<unlaudable> inetpro, dont beat yourself up :-)
<pieter2627> also remember SFD is 19 sept
<superfly> Not much more I can say, but if you want to know about ServiceWorkers and Push Notifications, I am happy to chat afterwards
<gwood> cape town has some amazing tech meetings
<inetpro> unlaudable: I don't :-)
 * pieter2627 is kind of sad that it was only in CPT
<superfly> pieter2627: not only in Cape Town, also in Nigeria and Nairobi, Kenya
<inetpro> superfly: sounds interesting
<pieter2627> anything else happened this month or happening in the one to ome?
<Kilos> hi kapanda 
<superfly> I have some feedback on SFD
<kapanda> hi kilos
<kulelu88> reminder that PyConZA is happening in October in Johannesburg/Wits
<unlaudable> I only learned today about this... agile africa http://agileafrica.jcse.org.za/
<Kilos> you want to join our meeting kapanda ?
<Kilos> just type in Maaz  I am name surname
<kapanda> yes please 
<unlaudable> I'm keen to got pycon, not really a programmer though :-)
<superfly> I spoke with Karl Fischer (kmf) earlier. He says that they have a few speakers lined up... But he would like some Ubuntu people involved for perhaps a talk or something. And they need more sponsorship.
<inetpro> we have very little time left until the SFD event
<superfly> This is SFD
<inetpro> yep kmf is seriously looking for Speakers, Volunteers and donors for the SFD event
 * pieter2627 might be able to attend - can help volunteer then
<kulelu88> SFD needs to advertise better. tweeting out requests wont help
<superfly> kulelu88: it's a bit of a grass roots thing, so it needs the community to help out
<pieter2627> kulelu88: is that more of our jobs (personally have not done anything)
<kulelu88> superfly: suggest they make a meetup group and I'll assist through that
<pieter2627> any news on the installFest from CPT inetpro?
<inetpro> pieter2627: no news unfortunately
<Kilos> hi clr_ 
<Kilos> wanna login with Maaz please
<pieter2627> ouch, moving on then?
<inetpro> oh, kmf saying the venue for SFD has been paid for 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 wb
<Vince-0> hi
<inetpro> obviously donors would be welcome to help ease the bill
<clr_> I have before
<Kilos> oh my did i miss it
<Kilos> sorry
<pieter2627> clr_: kilos means signin for the meeting
<Kilos> yes ty
<kapanda> what kind of talks are you looking for at the SFD
<clr_> hehe pieter2627 , I have before, was just logged out there for a mo
<pieter2627> `Maaz: I am <first lastname>
<octoquad> pieter2627, he has at 20:32:09
<Kilos> ai! us blind peeps
<kulelu88> kapanda: anything open-source friendly and relevant should do
<pieter2627> haha, thanks octoquad 
<octoquad> pieter2627, np
<pieter2627> ok moving on
<kulelu88> but talks at the intermediate level would be better
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<pieter2627> might have been to fast there, anyway Kilos any news on getting involved with lugs, etc?
<Kilos> kulelu88 got some of the jozilug guys here but they only stayed one day or less
<inetpro> anyone who wants to talk in more detail about SFD please talk to us here after the meeting or post an email to the mailing list 
<Kilos> kulelu88 can you remind them again please
<pieter2627> kulelu88: any feedback
<pieter2627> ... that you might have gotten
<kapanda> I am a member of the jozilug
<Kilos> pieter2627 i greeted them and welcome them but maybe they were expecting more action here
<Kilos> oh yes thats right sorry kapanda 
<Kilos> there was someone else with you as well that day
<pieter2627> for ubuntu-in-the-wild, my list is at 4 items - have to confirm(get) two after tomorrows meeting
<kulelu88> kapanda is heavily involved with the LUG, please arrange for LUG members to troll #ubuntu-za @ kapanda 
<pieter2627> superfly: you mentioned that nikola can create a photo gallery
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> yes
<superfly> pieter2627: it's pretty easy. you just drop photos into the one folder and Nikola does it for you
<gwood> What is this talk about ubuntu-in-the-wild?
<inetpro> gwood: Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150728
<pieter2627> superfly: is captions possible?
<superfly> pieter2627: I'm not sure
<kapanda> most lug members like there own flavor of linux, so its hard to get them to support Ubuntu. 
<pieter2627> gwood: to add a section to the za site which is to show that ubuntu is more popular than one might think
<kapanda> I use Ubuntu for the Tech Hub am running 
<pieter2627> that is how i remember it at least
<Kilos> kapanda we all need to pull together to promote all of linux
<Kilos> OS is a personal thing
<gwood> pieter2627: thanks
<superfly> pieter2627: https://getnikola.com/handbook.html#images-and-galleries
<pieter2627> superfly: that index.txt file seems to be it for captions
<superfly> pieter2627: no, it's for general text on the page
<superfly> above the images
<gwood> Very fringe, but Ubuntu is the only officially supported OS for some robotics frameworks I've been looking into: http://www.ros.org/ 
<kapanda> Am all in for Linux
<pieter2627> superfly: oh, from the demo it seems that a caption is created from the filename
<unlaudable> nikola is a static site generator?
<Kilos> yes
<unlaudable> you seen hugo?
<pieter2627> kapanda: as i understand it, we want to be more involved to better help new users
<gwood> for python, looks quite interesting
<Kilos> our site and the africa sites run nikola
<unlaudable> static site generator written in go looks pretty good...
<pieter2627> Kilos: am i correct?
<unlaudable> Kilos, ah cool
<Kilos> correct pieter2627 we welcome any linux users
<inetpro> kapanda: we don't mind if people divert to other distros 
<inetpro> important is that we catch those who experience Linux for the first time using Ubuntu and make it a smooth experience as far as possible
<pieter2627> anything else for misc?
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<kapanda> Sure, I also introduce people to Ubuntu first then show them other distros
<Kilos> we have yum peeps here too hehe
<Kilos> Maaz pieter2627 ++
 * Kilos votes for pieter2627
 * inetpro votes +1 for pieter2627
 * pieter2627 would like to sit out the next one
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> you did well pieter2627 
<pieter2627> just to check others again -can backup
<Kilos> hard work chairing
<kulelu88> I vote Kilos 
 * pieter2627 rofl
<Kilos> lol kulelu88 you tried that before
<inetpro> anyone else want to volunteer before we vote pieter2627 again?
<pieter2627> giving 30 sec
<inetpro> pieter2627: you can do it again man
<Kilos> pieter2627 you in the groove, it gets easier
<Kilos> first one is the big one
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed pieter2627 to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: pieter2627 to chair next meeting
<inetpro> nice!
<Kilos> imo you did well
<inetpro> thanks pieter2627
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<pieter2627> next meeting is at 22 Sept hope you all can join again
<pieter2627> that date is right inetpro?
<Kilos> im going in tha day for an op
<inetpro> pieter2627: looks correct
<inetpro> every 4th Tuesday of the month
<Kilos> so you guys have to be greeter bots too
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed next meeting on Tuesday, 22 September 2015 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting on Tuesday, 22 September 2015 @ 20:30
<pieter2627> thats a wrap thanks for attending everyone
<inetpro> good timing!
<pieter2627> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-08-25-18-31-10.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-08-25-18-31-10.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-08-25-18-31-10.html
<Kilos> pieter2627 thanks alot for chairing toning and for standing in for next month as well
<Kilos> tonight
<pieter2627> Kilos: np
<Kilos> its nice to know we have another backup chair
<Kilos> now i need to sleep guys, ty everyone for attending
<pieter2627> Kilos: what op you in for if you  don't mind me asking?
<Kilos> hernia pieter2627 
<Kilos> looks a smallish job from wha the docs say
<pieter2627> dan vloek die oom my ook nog :p
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> breek
<pieter2627> oh
<inetpro> breuk
<Kilos> daai ding ook ja dankie inetpro 
<Kilos> the meds im on atm make me sleepy most of the day
<Kilos> sorry guys
<Kilos> rebore resleave and new pistons and rings and ill be like new
<inetpro> pieter2627: I guess we can do a better job in advertising our next meeting again
 * inetpro only registered the g+ event yesterday
<pieter2627> inetpro: i'm gonna see to create a public google calendar tomorrow
<inetpro> pieter2627: we actually did have one
 * inetpro looking to find it
<pieter2627> inetpro: do we have a g+?
<inetpro> https://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu-zaOrg
<inetpro> pieter2627: and facebook at http://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/
<pieter2627> inetpro: i don't 'do' facebook, asked because i think g+ can create calendar event auto for events
<inetpro> I have not seen a repeat option for g+ events 
<pieter2627> but it does create a calendar event? (that we can hopefully make public)
<inetpro> sad thing is you have to register it each time
<inetpro> not that it is difficult
<pieter2627> ok, will have to chat tomorrow - getting tired
<inetpro> maybe a hosted iCal file would be the bestoption
<inetpro> best option*
<inetpro> something that can be integrated across all platforms
<inetpro> and not dependant on google
<pieter2627> the ubuntu-za g+... oh never mind
<pieter2627> anyway  night all
<inetpro> good noght... and thanks again
<Squirm> Good eve
<inetpro> hi Squirm
<magespawn> inetpro i am pretty sure google calender can repeat events
<magespawn> that is hw come i still get the old meeting updates
<magespawn> s/hw/how
<inetpro> magespawn: yes it can
<inetpro> magespawn: but on g+ the option is not there when registering an event
<magespawn> that is odd
<magespawn> funny that they should have that funtionality only in one product
<inetpro> true
<inetpro> I haven't played enough with it but I'm sure with Thunderbird and the lightning extension you can easily create an iCal file that you can then publish on a website
<inetpro> many other tools probably exist for this purpose
<inetpro> then all we need to do is to point people to this URL which anyone can then link to their own calendar of choice
<inetpro> that would be the right thing to do
<magespawn> just found this https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/37115?hl=en
<inetpro> that is if you use Google Calendar
<magespawn> sorry wrong tab https://support.google.com/plus/answer/2673334?hl=en
<magespawn> still does not show how to make them repeat though
<inetpro> not everybody knows how to or even prefers to use the same calendar that everyone else is using
<magespawn> indeed
<inetpro> to be honest, proper standards on calendaring is a mess
<magespawn> i have not ever really looked for anything else, other than google calender
<magespawn> don't really use it that much
<Squirm> safair is screwed
<inetpro> when I started with computing in 1990 calendaring was a mess and after all this time it still is a mess
<Squirm> Their domain isn't even pointing to their website anymore
<inetpro> Squirm: what happened?
<Squirm> They release 30'000 R1 flights today......
<kulelu88> is safair getting hit with an attack?
<Squirm> They're sold 15'000 the whole day
<Squirm> s/They're/They've
<inetpro> eish!
<Squirm> kulelu88: they're being hit by people
<Squirm> Their website was crashing every 2 minutes.
<Squirm> As of a few minutes ago, it's not even redirecting to their home page
<kulelu88> what a way to loadtest a site and screw a company over with R1 flights
<Squirm> Seems Cloudfront was crashing too
<inetpro> surely they can't call it a server crash?
<inetpro> or did it really crash?
<Squirm> Well. I was being thrown an Nginx crash with a hostname of cloudfront
<Squirm> Have a look at their website?
<magespawn>  it is up for me
<Squirm> I see a hetzner KonsoleH login
<kulelu88> if an average flight to durban costs R400, at a cost of R200 per person, R199 x 15 000 = 3 million rand loss
<magespawn> but there is an article on ewn about it crashing
<Squirm> magespawn: I know
<Squirm> I've been trying to book a flight to Durbs since 2pm
<magespawn> what url are you using Squirm ?
<inetpro> is it not just a DDoS rather than a crash?
<Squirm> https://www.flysafair.co.za/
<Squirm> inetpro: it's being accessed by a LOT of people
<magespawn> try https://www.safair.co.za
<inetpro> Squirm: obviously
<kulelu88> you can silently DDoS them and book 100 tickets for yourself 
<Squirm> magespawn: Same thing
<Squirm> kulelu88: I think it's about R300 airport tax
 * inetpro is being directed to a KONSOLE screen
<Squirm> So they're making a loss of R300pp
<Squirm> inetpro: same here
<Squirm> kulelu88: R300pp and they've put up 30'000 seats
<Squirm> R3'000'000 loss?
<magespawn> well safair.co.za is up for me but flysafair.co.za gets a broken page or some mail login page
<kulelu88> 9 million if all 30 000 seats are allocated
<magespawn> do they include or exclude airport tax?
<Squirm> magespawn: safair.co.za is also getting the KonsoleH login
<Squirm> it's R1 a flight
<Squirm> Incl. Airport tax
<gwood> why not book through some other site?
<Squirm> The only thing you have to pay for, is baggage in the hold.(You can take 7kg into the plane with you)
<Squirm> gwood: Tried. Only available on their website
<kulelu88> what kind of idiot would pass over their banking/credit-card details on a site that keeps crashing? thats like wearing a hugo boss suit to a mudslinging event
<Squirm> and kulelu88. Last time I checked, they've sold about 15'500 tickets
<magespawn> i wonder what the story is
<Squirm> Not prepared for the mass of usage
<kulelu88> pre-shutdown sale? magespawn 
<inetpro> ai!
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> They're only just starting to get going
<Squirm> First Cpt to Durban flights are end of October
<Squirm> They're slightly cheaper than Mango(But have fewer flights a day)
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/FlySafair 12 492 R1 tickets still left to go!  38m ago
<kulelu88> what about all those other airlines? purple velvet? kulula? SAA?
<Squirm> kulelu88: Mango and safair are the cheapest
<magespawn> kulelu88: looks like they have been in business for about 50 years
<magespawn> just had a look through the careers section of their website, nothing for IT, they must outsource that
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 22 September 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1UbIJ05
<kulelu88> mehh, south africans do love bargains 
<gwood> I would just go with mango or kulula, too much trouble and stress trying to use a broken site
<Squirm> magespawn: Seems their domain is hosted with Hetzner and their CDN is Cloudlare
<kulelu88> Squirm: i recall someone here saying that cloudflares nearest CDN for africa is london
<gwood> Squirm: have you tried their call center
<kulelu88> gwood: or showing up for your December holiday and R1 ticket only be to told "airline no longer exists"
<Squirm> gwood: Nope
<magespawn> hmm, if you try to get there via ip you get redirected to a cloudflare waring page
<Squirm> Still
<Squirm> It's R1
<Squirm> R1 is worth the risk to me
<magespawn> s/waring/warning
<Squirm> It's a R700 Mango flight(Which I usually do), or an attempt at R1
<Squirm> I fly once a month to Durban
<Squirm> This would allow me to fly twice in one month
<gwood> you need a backup plan if they are out of business by then
<Squirm> I'll just stay at home
<Squirm> As I would have :P
<kulelu88> if thats the case, why not just go up and down durbs to jhb just to troll them? 
<Squirm> kulelu88: I'd love to
<Squirm> Would have flown every weekend
<Squirm> If I could book but one ticket...
<kulelu88> book for me too Squirm 
<magespawn> is this for advance bookings or only for a specific period
<Squirm> Now until the end of March
<kulelu88> and 1 ticket for Kilos to go see the beach again
<magespawn> hell book us a plane we will all come
<kulelu88> and for us to see Kilos in a speedo
<Squirm> Well. Book before 12 tonight, for a flight up until the end of March
<magespawn> Squirm: next year, wow
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> so book one flight a weekend every weekend between now and march
<kulelu88> wait a second, hwo do you process a transaction for R1? 
<Squirm> magespawn: I would love to
<Squirm> kulelu88: same way you would process any transaction
<Squirm> Their site is back up
<Squirm> They've extended the sale until mid day tomorrow
<kulelu88> Squirm: chill till 4am and then book
<Squirm> kulelu88: busy setting my alarm for 3
<magespawn> shall we see if we can crash it again?
<magespawn> it might just be up because most people have given up and gone to bed
<Squirm> Probably
<Squirm> I still think it's worth the R1 :D
<magespawn> it would be interesting to see the logstalgia of that server
<magespawn> one hell of a way to advertise your business
<Squirm> Yeah
<inetpro> one hell of a way to stresstest a website
<Squirm> Our website uses about 15mb per apache process
<Squirm> If they have 64Gb RAM, that's over 4000 users
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> Apache processes
<Squirm> which could very well be users
<Squirm> and they're using nginx
<Squirm> That's a lot of users....
<magespawn> isn't nginx more efficient than apache
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> the load difference between apache and nginx is quite significant
<inetpro> apache is very heavy on resources
<Squirm> Indeed
<Squirm> That's why I said it
<Squirm> So... They either have a little box(which doing something like is isn't a good idea), or, there are more than 4'000 users hitting the site
<Squirm> A lot more
<inetpro> Squirm: and you are talking about users per second?
<magespawn> how much would nginx use per visitor?
<Squirm> inetpro: Well. Once the site has loaded, nginx won't be doing much anymore until the user selects another link
<superfly> Apache and nginx are made for two different things
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> magespawn: not sure
<magespawn> i thought nginx was used for the web access on things like router etc
 * inetpro calling it a day
<inetpro> good night
<magespawn> good night inetpro 
<Squirm> I'm also off
<MaNL> judging by the amount of talking above and elsewhere the R1 idea was genius marketing
<MaNL> nobody was talking about them now everyone is
<MaNL> no su ch thing as bad press.
<MaNL> *shrugs*
<Squirm> MaNL: Indeed
<Squirm> Well, there is. But excellant marketing
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> Gnight all
<MaNL> I've already flown them a few times personally and their flights had empty seats
<MaNL> they will be filling those empty seats mostly, no loss
<superfly> MaNI: How's your solar project going?
<MaNI> heh, I got a bit sidetracked by some life events
<MaNI> but recently finished the frame, should be up and running by month end (hopefully)
<MaNI> I need to have it up before koeberg maintenance and next round of load shedding :p
<superfly> I'd love to do that, but until I actually own my own house, no point.
<magespawn> MaNI: any pictures or diagrammes?
<MaNI> heh, yeah might not impress your landlord
<MaNI> I'll do a blog writeup with pictures when its operational
<kulelu88> at this rate, probably better to buy a house outside of africa
<MaNI> got various pictures but haven't had time to go through them, last month been crazy for me
<magespawn> cool bean MaNI, no rush
<MaNI> fiance had her transplant that we have been waiting a long time for, good way to fall behind on work :p
<kulelu88> superfly: how do lambdas work?
<magespawn> MaNI: congratulations
<superfly> kulelu88: it's like declaring a function in one line... myfunc = lambda arg1: arg1 + 1
<superfly> kulelu88: it has an implicit return
<superfly> print myfunc(1)
<superfly> 2
<MaNI> thanks
<superfly> MaNI: glad she got the transplant, I've heard that the queues are of epic proportions
<kulelu88> superfly: is this the same lambdas that are spoken about concerning language design?
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm guessing so
<kulelu88> I'm using lambdas like this: .apply(lambda x: x[x.str.contains('Some text')].count())
<MaNI> yeah they queues can be pretty long, though it depends on lots of factors as it isn't really 'first in first out', in her case ~2 years which is relatively quick (though doesn't feel like it if you are the one waiting)
<kulelu88> MaNI: organ?
<MaNI> kidney + pancreas
<kulelu88> 2 years is short definitely
<magespawn> wow hectic stuff MaNI 
<kulelu88> as long as shes healing now MaNI +1
<magespawn> just hit refreash on the flysafair.co.za and got it with a cloudfare please be patient we re checking your browser page
<magespawn> only 10602 tickets left now
<MaNI> yeah, she is doing fantastic - already back in CT (op in JHB) and its only a month later
<MaNI> really amazing the difference this stuff makes
<magespawn> cool beans
<kulelu88> magespawn: are you hitting F5 1000 times per minute?
<MaNI> competition is probably all asleep now
<magespawn> nope, that would be impressive, might break the F5 button
<magespawn> refresh
<magespawn> spelling and typing out the windows tonight
<magespawn> on that note, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-26
<pieter2627> morning barrydk inetpro octoquad  and all others
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<inetpro> good mornings
<GnikLlort> morning every1
<inetpro> Squirm: did you get your tickets?
<MaNI> site still struggling, I wonder how long before people realise the tickets are gone
 * inetpro would love to see a technical report of the site 
<Kilos> morning all
<nlsthzn> sup :)
<nlsthzn> hope the meeting went well last night
 * nlsthzn forever alone
 * nlsthzn waiting for baby to wake up to drill some holes in walls >.< 
<nlsthzn> really dead today (or is that every day)?
<MaNI> varies
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn MaNI 
<Kilos> dead cause im not here nagging
<MaNI> everyone taking a break :p
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> have to try save the economy and stuff no time to talk ;)
<nlsthzn> start with eskom, then everything will pick up 
<MaNI> eskom need to be replaced not fixed :)
<nlsthzn> +1
<nlsthzn> something of interest - https://www.codecademy.com/courses/learn-the-command-line
<superfly> Just saw that, thanks nlsthzn 
<superfly> (via you on Google+) 
<nlsthzn> hey superfly , all well?
<nlsthzn> superfly one of three people that follow me on G+, others are spam
<superfly> nlsthzn: yeah. Just trying to get into some sort of a swing of things 
<superfly> Tired of feeling busy but having nothing to show for it 
<nlsthzn> know the feeling
<nlsthzn> I have been having my mid-life crises since leaving school and it never stopped >.>
 * nlsthzn is *possibly* starting studies this coming October
<superfly> The other night I cleaned up and fixed up the high chair so that #3 can use it 
<superfly> I felt like I'd accomplished a major project 
<superfly> Even though all I had done was wipe it down and replace a wing nut 
<nlsthzn> I just put up two bathroom cabinets and rewarded myself with two beers for all the hard work >.<
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<superfly> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-27
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<thatgraemeguy> /nick sundry
<thatgraemeguy> hi
<Kilos> haha hi thatgraemeguy 
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Cryterion> Morning
<Langjan> Hi guys, Kilos 
<Langjan> What can an outsider do when he gets you to go to your browser and then press super + r ? 
<nlsthzn> there does not seem to be anything bound in the browser to super + r
<nlsthzn> I have tried pressing it a few times and can
<nlsthzn> can't see anything happening
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  and nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi mneelsie
<Kilos> neelsie too
<nlsthzn> o/
<Langjan> One of my Ubuntu converts received a phone call from somebody who alleges she has a virus on her system
<Kilos> she is on windows right
<Langjan> they asked her to open her browser and then to prsee super+r and then something else, then she became suspicious and terminated the call 
<Langjan> no, on ubuntu 12.04, but I think the caller assumes she is on windows
<Kilos> first rule. dont listen to strangers
<Langjan> amwen
<Langjan> amen
<Langjan> shes very naive
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> i heard a while back
<Kilos> um
<Langjan> how do you initiate screen sharing on windows?
<Kilos> similar thing but think it was for cells
<Langjan> I want to go upgrade her to 14.04 tonight
<Kilos> where you want to share with?
<Langjan> no I dont, I think somebody may have been trying to get to her screen
<Kilos> you want to help her remotely?
<Langjan> no, shes just across the road
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> just remember for friends who need help that arent close you can use teamviewer
<Kilos> then do what is needed fort them
<Kilos> for
<Langjan> fort or fart?
<Kilos> sies man
<Langjan> skies
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> what do you mean by screen
<Langjan> ok but also I should secure her router,who was it that helped me?
<Kilos> you alkready too clever to help
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hes has been scarce
<Kilos> zerlgi
<Kilos> forget his new nick
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> Ill get her on Xchat then see if we can trace him
<Kilos> andrewlsd
<Langjan> yea thats right, but let me upgrade her first
<Kilos> mail him and arrange a time
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> also install gufw
<Langjan> you gotIts andrew mc iver, not so? 
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> whats gufw?
<Kilos> he is lotsa andrews
<Kilos> graphic firewall
<Kilos> you just turn it on
<Langjan> ok thks, gotta go, chat later 
<Kilos> blocks all incoming
<Kilos> gho well
<Kilos> go
<Langjan> blocks all incoming what?
<Langjan> thks also to you
<Kilos> hackers and crackers and bad peeps
<Langjan> go well 
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> ok thks good tip
<Langjan> lekker aand verder vir jou
<Kilos> selle daar oom
<mazal> Evenings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<superfly> hi mazal
<Kilos> hi superfly hows yuou and family?
<superfly> They're fine, I'm tired.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> im about to call it a night guys
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good mornings 
<superfly> morning, inetpro!
<magespawn> good evening
<superfly> morning magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly, i never quite get used to that way of talking
<inetpro> magespawn: why?
<magespawn> inetpro i almost always forget about it until somebody else does it
<inetpro> :-)
<magespawn> i am busy reading up on how to set up a radius server and a squid proxy server, any tips?
<superfly> squid is easy. never done radius
<magespawn> i need the radius for authentication of the hotspot that i going to try and set up
<magespawn> ^am
<magespawn> i have to put stronger control on the network at the one reserve, the staff there used 229Gig of data by the 24th
<spinza> magespawn: freeradius?
<spinza> seen people use that
<magespawn> spinza: i will have a look at that
<magespawn> bedtime for me now, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-28
<superfly> Wake up all you sleepy heads! 
<DalekSec> Who sleeps?
<thatgraemeguy> ZzZZzZzzzzzzzZZZZzzZZZzzzZzzz......
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/136706-pay-for-android-apps-with-telkom-airtime.html
<thatgraemeguy> something innovative and useful from Telkom?! What is going on?
 * Cryterion is still waiting on Telkom about a static IP, 4 weeks later, and wonders how innovative they can be! ^^^^
<thatgraemeguy> dyndns FTW
<Cryterion> thatgraemeguy, you can't send email from a mail server on a dynamic ip, has to be static
<thatgraemeguy> indeed
<thatgraemeguy> I also can't run my own email because I've done that before and its a MASSIVE pain that I really couldn't be bothered with again
<Cryterion> yeah, Telkom being 1 of them
<thatgraemeguy> oh i didn't do it from home
<Cryterion> I've been trying to
<thatgraemeguy> this was in the dark ages of dial-up, running anything from home wasn't really possible
<thatgraemeguy> practically, or economically
<thatgraemeguy> I used to run it off a VPS
<Cryterion> then maybe, but now with adsl, it's more possible, besides the ip problem
<thatgraemeguy> back then they weren't called VPS' though, there was a thing called User-Mode Linux
<thatgraemeguy> ancient history
<thatgraemeguy> yeah its more technically doable, but it still isn't practical
<thatgraemeguy> email is such a minefield
<thatgraemeguy> playing dodge the blacklist every other day is not a fun game
<thatgraemeguy> and it drastically lowers your flexibility in ISP choice
<Cryterion> lowers ISP choice only due the static ip availability atm, getting them to fiqure it out! even understand what an ip is
<thatgraemeguy> just get a R50 vps and do it on there, boom! done!
<thatgraemeguy> if you really really really want to do mail
<Cryterion> I'll look into it
<thatgraemeguy> https://www.cloudafrica.net/pricing
<thatgraemeguy> i have a small one there, no issues with them
<thatgraemeguy> Cryterion: btw that page you shared the other day listing AC/DC tour dates, that appears to have been a fake
<thatgraemeguy> their current tour ends in dec and we aren't in on it
<Cryterion> possible, it was on fb
<thatgraemeguy> we checked the whois info for the domain, it was some Thato guy with a fake address
<thatgraemeguy> i see the site is offline now too
<nlsthzn> sup all... can someone ping me pls
<thatgraemeguy> /ping nlsthzn 
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/136624-telkoms-new-mobile-data-packages.html
<nlsthzn> thx once more pls
<nlsthzn> thatgraemeguy, ^^
<thatgraemeguy> /ping nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> k, thanks
<thatgraemeguy> np
<thatgraemeguy> where shall I send my invoice? :)
<nlsthzn> anywhere u want to
<nlsthzn> :p
<thatgraemeguy> haha
 * Cryterion wonders how much a ping costs, lol
<Kilos> hi all
<Kilos> ty thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> #thumbsup
<nlsthzn> good question
<nlsthzn> lots of money to be made :)
<thatgraemeguy> oh look at the time
<thatgraemeguy> it's beer o'clock, have a nice weekend...
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: wow, nice beer o'clock
 * nlsthzn wants some-of-that-o-clock
<nlsthzn> so I am currently running q4os which is basically Debian 8 with Trinity DE (KDE 3 fork)... a bit of a blast from the past :)
<superfly> Anyone good with the Java Scripts?
<superfly> https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/96553/senior-front-end-engineer-nomanini
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight and hi smile and cheers now
<smile> good night Kilos :)
<smile> the night is still young
<Kilos> ya its me thats tired
<smile> bye :) 
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> goeienaand 
<inetpro> superfly: nice job you're advertising there 
<superfly> inetpro: of course
<magespawn> did i hear the magic words? job?
<magespawn> you have my attention
<superfly> https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/96553/senior-front-end-engineer-nomanini
<magespawn> hmmm as much as i would like to, i am not quite there yet
<magespawn> i see i am going to have one of those evenings
<magespawn> bed time, good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-29
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Cryterion> Afternoon magespawn
<magespawn> home time, chat later all
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow, keep well;
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<superfly> ohi
<magespawn> hey superfly
<kulelu88> heyo mates
<magespawn> hey kulelu88 
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-30
<gremble> Good morning
<smile|away> good afternoon :)
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> what's up?
<melodie> anyone has seen Kilos?
<gremble> Hey melodie 
<melodie> hello gremble 
<gremble> Haven't seeh him around, but I've been afk for most of the week as well
<melodie> and afayk what's up here?
<gremble> No idea. 
<gremble> :P
<melodie> omg!
<melodie> what are we going to become? :D
<gremble> :P
<melodie> does someone else here have news? superfly are you around?
<superfly> melodie: DebConf16 is in Cape Town
<melodie> superfly wao wao! are you a Debian user, and is Kilos there?
<superfly> melodie: I am a Debian user and contributor, I have a package in the Debian (and Ubuntu) repositories
<melodie> and have you read that Debian might get a ppa place in the future?
<melodie> I think you told me about your package once, a kind which I don't use I think
<superfly> No, I didn't. Sounds good, though I never found it difficult to find a sponsor and get my package in.
<melodie> you are lucky!
<melodie> I'd like to know someone who has packaging skills for the Bento Openbox project and for a few programs one particularly, which is now orphan and is very good to have
<melodie> it's xsettingsd, it can replace gnome-settings-daemon and has had a patch from Unit193, so that it complies fully with the freedesktop.org standards, and his patch was added upstream
<melodie> so if you know people who can add themselves to the list of Debian packagers, and are willing to contribute with light pieces of software, I'd be interested
<melodie> to know one ore more
<superfly> melodie: if you can do the packaging, all you need is a mentor.
<superfly> er, sponsor
<melodie> superfly I delay the moment when I'll start doing that, because there are tons of details to fix before
<melodie> and I can't become an official Debian developer, I don't have developing skills. At best I might do PPA packages, following the Debian and Ubunt guidelines
<melodie> and probably with heavy help from the Debian and Ubuntu mentors/devs
<melodie> you should believe me: I would like to have more skills, but I have to face the reality
<melodie> because I tried before :)
<superfly> Debian developers are not developers, they're just packagers
<superfly> Some of them do some development, but that's not necessarily specifically related to what they do with Debian
<MaNI> there is some skill overlap sometimes :P
<melodie> hi MaNI 
<melodie> it seems to me that kill overlap is often there really and quite useful
<MaNI> for more complex packages it would probably be difficult to deal with problems without at least a decent knowledge of how programming works I would think
<melodie> just saying, if someone here would want to adopt Ubuntu Builder and continue developping it, it would be lovely
<MaNI> (especially c++ projects)
<MaNI> for smaller stuff its maybe not as important
<melodie> this is Ubuntu Builder: http://linuxvillage.org/en/2015/07/ubuntu-builder-original-tutorial/
<melodie> the UI is great, it works wonderful, allows making spins quite fast with mostly knowledge of command lines and of the file system tree
<melodie> and it's written in a language that not many people like as it seems. Gambas
<melodie> I have ported the whole pdf from his repos to this page, to make it easier to show
<melodie> hoping someone can be interested in the future (not too far in the future :D )
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> greetings inetpro melodie gremble nlsthzn smile and others 
<melodie> hello Kilos !
<melodie> you are mostly the one I wanted to see here! :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought so
<Kilos> ive been out of it for some weeks now
<Kilos> how are you girl?
<melodie> Kilos I am very excited to tell you I am now working on Xubuntu in Ubuntu Builder : to build the next Malinux, distro built on Ubuntu by a great guy who now lacks time and needs a hand
<melodie> hopefully I will succeed it making it right, the way he had done with the 12.04 version
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> now  you gonna be even more busy
<melodie> and also I am thinking of sending the specific files to gitlab, in the Bento group, as "Malinux" project, so others could reuse it
<melodie> not really more busy, if I can get through this one, then upload then people can test it
<melodie> and they can provide feedback too perhaps?
<melodie> at least some of the guys here who have a somehow decent connection?
<melodie> I still have some details to fix, but I'm now almost ready to build the first test iso
<Kilos> wlee melodie give the links here and on the africa channel and lets hope
<Kilos> whew
<melodie> this is a teaser, I'm working on it right now and it's not yet online. 
<melodie> once built, I'll test in virtualbox 
<melodie> and depending on the result I might put it online, or not, as a alpha 
<melodie> and if that is ok as an alpha, I'll ask the author of the spin if I can upload the files to gitlab :)
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> good luck
<melodie> and now, do you have a LUG from Mali?
<Kilos> but im sure youll get it right
<melodie> I'm never sure until it's done.
<Kilos> oh lemme thing
<Kilos> yes
<melodie> yes?
<Kilos> wait a bit
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> only lug i have is linuxaccra@yahoogroups.com
<Kilos> i had to use a yahoo account to get to join them i think
<Kilos> also there are some guys in zimbabwe that might be interested
<melodie> yes of course
<melodie> all Africa can be interested
<Kilos> Maaz  google linuxaccra
<Maaz> Kilos: "Zorin" http://forum.chinainternshipplacements.com/ :: "Download - AITI-KACE" http://www.aiti-kace.com.gh/images/1380SFD%20Activities.pdf :: "OpenGhana" http://openghana.org/ :: "2013/Ghana/Accra/Laug - Software Freedom Day Wiki" http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Ghana/Accra/Laug :: "List of Africa FOSS Communities | Free Software and Open Source ..."
<Maaz> http://www.fossfa.net/node/25 :: "Download (4MB) - LSE Theses Online - London School of .…
<melodie> and also see how wonderful it is to use Ubuntu Builder, with a pair of additional tweaks
<Kilos> oh they are ghana i tyhink
<melodie> Kilos some links for you and them:
<melodie> http://www.biloutoguna.org/
<nlsthzn> o/
<melodie> this says "humanitarian France/Mali non for profit association"
<melodie> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> melodie  drop them here and mail me as well please with the info then i can fprward it to the africa list
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
 * nlsthzn wrestling sleepy baby
<nlsthzn> with teeth
<Kilos> or melodie why dont you join the africa group and mailing list
<Kilos> lolol
<melodie> Kilos because I can't be in more places
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> yes man just join the group and mailing list
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/en/2015/07/ubuntu-builder-original-tutorial/
<Kilos> it is one mail a month
<melodie> maybe on day in the future, if I consider moving to an African country, or visiting ;-)
<melodie> for the time being too many things cooking
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> Kilos this is what is cooking:
 * nlsthzn got curry cooking
<melodie> http://bentovillage.me http://bentovillage.me/todo http://bentovillage.me/documentation
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> and I haven't yet linked them together nor decided what font I will finally keep for all :D
<Kilos> nlsthzn  you like messing around
<melodie> and the doc to write
<melodie> and the things in the todo to be done (hopefully some will step in to help?)
<nlsthzn> :/ I can't get my desktop speakers to mute when I plug my headphones into the front headphone jack :/
<Kilos> have a look at bento if you want to play with a light ubuntu spin
<melodie> nlsthzn and are the headphones working then?
 * nlsthzn is currently on mint again... but will think of bento when I hop again
<nlsthzn> melodie: yup
<melodie> Kilos for the Bento Openbox edition the people need to go to linuxvillage.org and same with /en/
<Kilos> oh melodie you havent met nlsthzn he is a za guy working in UAE
<melodie> nlsthzn have you tried the rear connectors?
 * nlsthzn really enjoyed messing with Trinity DE a few weeks ago :)
<melodie> nlsthzn ok! pleased to meet you!
<Kilos> nlsthzn  and she is in france
<nlsthzn> melodie: rear connectors all in use for 5.1 surround sound
<nlsthzn> melodie: nice to meet you :D
<melodie> South France close to Toulouse, the 4th tech city in France
<melodie> nlsthzn is it Linux Mint you are using right now?
<nlsthzn> if memory served the headphones used to work a few distro versions ago...
<nlsthzn> melodie: yup 17.1 so basically ubu 14.04
<nlsthzn> 17.2 sorry
<melodie> no no
<melodie> not basically
<Kilos> lolol
<melodie> the guy has done strange things tech speaking in there
<nlsthzn> well the issue is cross distro and even on debian 8
<melodie> as Kilos says, what would you think about trying Bento Openbox?
<melodie> let me show you
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/en/2015/07/bento-openbox-trusty-soon-final/
<nlsthzn> I don't like the idea when I install an application I have to go and create a menu entry for it in openbox, or has that changed?
<melodie> it's final now but I didn't write the presentation yet
<melodie> you don't have to, there is openbox-menu installed  and configured
<melodie> this is an Openbox for all
<nlsthzn> it won't solve my issue :p
<melodie> nlsthzn it's explained here: http://bentovillage.me/
<melodie> nlsthzn you don't know that
<nlsthzn> this is true
<melodie> I have paid attention to what packages I included for the sound
<nlsthzn> so it won't work in 14.04, mint 17.2 or debian 8 but in bento it will because...?
<melodie> if it's not a matter of packages it might be a matter of hardware, or specific setup, then if Bento Openbox does not help, I know someone on another chan who will be able to help you with the config
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> I will consider it when the distro hop bug bites... thanks for the enthusiasm :)
<melodie> I don't know if it will work or not, I just say there are more chances, because I added things that they don't add in the other editions
<melodie> such as non free firmware, or alsa-oss and more...
<melodie> well you can grab it any time for a whirl as live cd or in virtualbox
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/en/downloads/
<melodie> the places are here
<nlsthzn> thanks melodie :)
<melodie> no problem
<smile> greetings Kilos ;)
<melodie> hi smile 
<nlsthzn> all well uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> bit out of it for a while now nlsthzn got a b/p of 95/61 so kinda weak and tired all the time
<Kilos> thats why i have been so slack here
<melodie> Kilos have you started to use the harpagophytum we talked about some months ago?
<Kilos> nope melodie  been to docs for all kinds of thests and thinks and going in for a hernia op on the 22nd
<melodie> I see
<nlsthzn> sorry to hear uncle Kilos ... any thing to be done to pick up the pressure?
<melodie> what I wish you to take good care of yourself
<Kilos> im lifting it slowly nlsthzn with lots of salt
<Kilos> well not lots
<Kilos> 1/4 teaspoon with water twice a day
<nlsthzn> ok, hope it helps !
<Kilos> it will ty
<Kilos> if not dsocs must sort that as well on the 22nd
<Kilos> docs
<nlsthzn> he better
<melodie> so this is about low blood pressure? most people I know who have trouble with that are too high
<nlsthzn> >:(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> melodie  mine is from meds for prostate
<melodie> ok
<nlsthzn> sucks
<Kilos> i get to sleep lots though
<melodie> I wish you to find a good med, one that gives plants and appropriate diet
<melodie> for the whole body and well being
<nlsthzn> +1
<Kilos> well melodie after the op i want to try not have anything to do with man made meds again
<Kilos> there is no alternative to the knife yet
<melodie> there might be but considering the condition of your's, I don't know how that could fit in
<melodie> I have tried and heard about things such as specific diets, but I'm not a naturopathe so I don't know when it can apply and when it can't
<Kilos> they got to cut, only way to join torn stomach linings
<melodie> if you had the prostate issue solve, you would not need these meds anymore than that would solve the low blood pressure issue
<Kilos> yes well that at least seems to be improving
<Kilos> once cured ill be off the meds
<Kilos> then everything will be cool again 
<nlsthzn> hope it happens soon :)
<Kilos> yeah me too man, miss sitting here
<nlsthzn> you are missed, channel is dead
<Kilos> sorry, but ill be back dont worry
<nlsthzn> no worries uncle Kilos ... rest and get better...
<melodie> yes, take good care
<nlsthzn> this here isn't important, you are
<Kilos> irc is very important to me
<nlsthzn> yes but your health > IRC
<nlsthzn> so when you are better than IRC please
<nlsthzn> *then
<nlsthzn> I am sure all your hard work won't be undone before you are here to continue
 * nlsthzn goes for dinner... 
<nlsthzn> get better uncle Kilos ! that
<nlsthzn> that
<nlsthzn> that's an order
<nlsthzn> stupid enter button to close to the ' button
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye :)
<gremble> tewdles
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo gremble 
<gremble> How are you doing?
<superfly> oooo http://sourcefoundry.org/hack/
<kulelu88> all good and you? gremble 
<kulelu88> superfly: do you work with pandas or matplotlib?
<superfly> kulelu88: I haven't worked with either. I know of matplotlib and I've heard of pandas (I think)
<kulelu88> aah okay thanks superfly 
<kulelu88> what exactly is that typeface thing? 
<Cryterion> inetpro - are you around?
<Cryterion> and hi everyone
<Cryterion> maaz: it's late
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Cryterion> Maaz: you're a bot!
<Maaz> Cryterion: Sorry...
<gremble> I am well thanks kulelu88 
<Cryterion> heya gremble
<gremble> Hey Cryterion 
<gremble> The whole font thing is a bit weird to me
<gremble> I'm not even sure what kind of font I am currently using, but it works perfectly for me
<kulelu88> Maaz needs some NLP
<Maaz> kulelu88: What?
<kulelu88> gremble: so its a thing about fonts?
<superfly> kulelu88: sorry, was caught up in minetest. it's a font.
<kulelu88> eeek I think I'm still on the local minetest server :D
<superfly> kulelu88: thatgraemeguy's server?
<kulelu88> yeah, same one
<kulelu88> you guys built mansions there
<gremble> Who here is good with css?
<kulelu88> gremble: I may be able to assist
<gremble> I have a table that I don't know the size of before hand, however, I want the cells to fit the content. width: auto almost works, but I want the cells to have the size of the largest one
<kulelu88> that sounds more like a need for javascript combined with css
<gremble> That will make me sad
<kulelu88> gremble: screenshot?
<gremble> http://grump.xyz/2015/08/24/Propositional-Logic/ I'm working on this post and the tables I have there work for what are in them now. I changed some glyphs to mathjax because on my phone the biconditional glyp is bright red
<gremble> Now it is slightly longer than what fits comfortably
<kulelu88> gremble: space them out with spaces I guess
<gremble> I switched from the glyphs to complete latex, now it fits. Thanks for looking anyway kulelu88 
<kulelu88> np gremble 
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-29
<qwebirc58499> hello
<qwebirc58499> login
<qwebirc58499> how to i register and login?
<pavlushka> qwebirc58499: about what? 
<qwebirc62573> JOIN
<nlsthzn> what a strange fellow :p
 * pavlushka chuckles
<paddatrapper> Morning nlsthzn, pavlushka
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn paddatrapper inetpro and all others
 * Kilos packing
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Try not forget anything :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> head spinning
<Kilos> 20 hours i think
<bushtech> kophou
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> wbb. chores time
<nsnzero> morning all
<nsnzero> well i managed to break my system again - 1 fatal click in muon resulted in my entire kubuntu-desktop package being removed 
<CraigZ> can put it back together again
<Kilos> wbb
<nsnzero> already re-installed - like a brand new system and it feels faster - luckily all settings were preserved 
<jerit> hello AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> hello jerit 
<jerit> was gonna greet Langjan but it seems I was too late :`(
<AudaciousTUX> :p ... he'll check the log :D
<bushtech_> is za.archive.ubuntu.com down? Getting a temporary failure
<CraigZ> I go straight in
<bushtech_> thanks 
<bushtech_> maybe my sucky connection
<Kilos> sigh, so many emails
<jerit> Kilos don't even get me started on emails
<jerit> I'm getting 15+ spam mails per day and Vodacom is less than useless
<Kilos> haha at least mine arent spam
<Kilos> but spam you just delete and dont have to read
<Kilos> use sugarplum to fight back at spammers
<jerit> Kilos, sugarplum?
<Kilos> look in repos jerit 
<Kilos> it spams back at spammers
<jerit> so how do I use this?
<jerit> its my vodamail account thats getting spammed, is this even going to help in that case?
<Kilos> see if you can find a write up on it
<Kilos> google finds lots of info
<Kilos> im too busy atm to look
<superfly> Kilos: sugarplum is a server tool, it's not going to help you with a gmail or a vodamail address
<Kilos> aha ty superfly 
<jerit> also its apparently quite old circa 2003
<Kilos> i never get spam mails
<jerit> I dunno where the spammers got my email address but its insane
<jerit> its a constant blight on my day
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 6 hours, 29 minutes and 5 seconds ago in private on freenode [2016-08-29 00:05:27 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-08-27 00:17:33 PDT
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<paddatrapper> Does anyone have suggestions for applications that would allow me to record (preferably without a GUI) continuous audio  and break it up into 10 minute segments, or however long I need them to be?
<bushtech> paddatrapper: i use audacity for recording old lp's. It can do that sort of thing
<paddatrapper> bushtech: Looking for something to record 24/7 live stream on a headless server...
<paddatrapper> Audacity unfortunately won't handle the continuous nature of the stream
<SEptic> evening boys
<bushtech> yep. sorry with my data limitation never looked at streaming
<paddatrapper> No worries. Looking to move the radio station I work for off a desktop Windows machine for streaming and feed recording
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> hey Kilos
<SEptic> how goes everything?
<Kilos> please all you guys, keep things running smoothly here while im away
<bushtech> Kilos: moenie ons naam tottie maak daar anderkant nie
<bushtech> Bon Voyage
<Kilos> haha bushtech_ wat dink jy van my man
<Kilos> i gotta pack lappy charger and stuff now. cheers guys , look after yourselves and keep the flag flying
<Kilos> superfly everything of the best sir with finding work and with all your goals
<Kilos> night everyone, sleep tight and stay well
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos thank you, all the best with your visit! I'll be around :-)
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<bushtech_> gonna be quiet without kilos drinking coffee
<paddatrapper> We'll have to write a bot to do it randomly throughout the day! 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: coffee on 
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for paddatrapper!
<paddatrapper> Maaz: thanks 
<Maaz> paddatrapper: No problem
<bushtech_> paddatrapper: is a bot?
<paddatrapper> bushtech_: maybe 
<kulelu88> almal is wakker vanand
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-30
<theblazehen> paddatrapper got it sorted?
<theblazehen> hi all
<theblazehen> You want to have an internet stream server from audio input, as well as recording?
<thatgraemeguy> hiiii
<theblazehen> hi thatgraemeguy
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: the streaming is optional, but recording is needed. Looks like I'm going to just roll a python script 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper How about icecast for streaming, and then streamripper (1
<theblazehen> )?
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: I'd need to stream to an Icecast server. The use case is a radio station - we need to send a stream of our outgoing feed to our internet streaming provider and keep a recording of the same feed for ICASA. Can Icecast do a relay? 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper Looks like you can use http://www.darkice.org/
<theblazehen> "archive the encoded audio in files" nice
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: thanks. I'll take a look. Google was failing me because I couldn't phrase what I was looking for properly 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper Yeah, I know how that feels.. Sometimes I even just ask people what search terms I should use so they don't think that I'm unable to use the googles. Mostly in the os dev space / kernel space stuff
<theblazehen> Wish there was a list of "Heres a bunch of keyworks you can google" listed on some websites
<theblazehen> spend 80% of the time finding the keywords to google, 20% finding what you need and fixing the thing
<paddatrapper> Exactly. Usually I can find what I need fairly easily, but this was drawing blank lol
<theblazehen> paddatrapper if you have the hardware, run a private http://yacy.net/en/index.html instance, and have greasemonkey add all the pages you visit to the crawler with a depth of 2 or 3. Lets you see what pages link to a specifc page.. Can help possibly find related data
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: I'll definitely check it out. Looks interesting! 
<theblazehen> paddatrapper https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/jy8kjpnu.js
<theblazehen> greasemonkey
<theblazehen> Need to stay on page for at least 60s before it starts indexing
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: That shouldn't be an issue. Takes longer than that to read a page anyway
<theblazehen> paddatrapper I'm mentioning it as a feature :)
<theblazehen> If you see it's a useless page you'd close it in 60s and it won't be crawled
<theblazehen> Otherwise I once had 1000+ crwals running before
<paddatrapper> Ah I see. Alright I'm off. Thanks for the help
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> Heya thatgraemeguy :)
<pavlushka> Heya theblazehen  :)
 * pavlushka oops
<thatgraemeguy> g'day :)
<theblazehen> Heh. Not just me that tab completes wrong
<pavlushka> How are you thatgraemeguy :)
<pavlushka> theblazehen: ha ha, yes, but really very happy to see your ping.
<theblazehen> heh
<magespawn> good morning
<pavlushka> morning magespawn !
<jerit> You guys seen this mess at pretoria high school for girls? I think these girls need to do less drugs
<theblazehen> jerit What's that?
<jerit> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/black-schoolgirls-forced-to-straighten-hair-say-blackness-discouraged-20160829
<jerit> somehow these girls think that the school requires them to wear their hair straight, speak only afrikaans/english and not stand around in groups
<jerit> also apparently its claimed that the school discriminates against black and muslim students... somehow
<theblazehen> Oh, suuure.. Now, let bring up the topic of needing to wear school uniforms, needing to shave, and all the other rules schools make about appearance. How about, instead of assuming maliciousness, they rather just assume it's just another stupid school rule?
<jerit> because entitlement attitude
<MaNI> I find there is usually some truth to both sides
<MaNI> as for school uniform/hair etc. rules, they have always been daft - if the racism card brings some progress there then so be it, it's certainly been used for far worse causes in the past
<jerit> given the school's code of conduct, I'm inclined to believe the truth is that one or more of the school's faculty has a problem with black people and so takes it out on the black students telling them to straighten their hair and speak a "proper" language and is suspicious of them - hence the standing around in groups
<jerit> in that case, its clear the students don't know the school rules or that they should lay a complaint against the offending faculty member with the headmistress
<jerit> somebody tweeted me that they want to interview me for my views on the Pretoria Girls high school situation
<jerit> dude called Andrew Levy
<jerit> in relation to cliff central apparently
<andrewlsd> wow, when did CLi whois start working for .co.za domains?
 * andrewlsd looks over at jerit logan.....
<jerit> andrewlsd?
<jerit> not a fuck you're the guy from Cliff Central
<magespawn> andrewlsd: always as far as i know
<andrewlsd> nah. not me
<andrewlsd> I promise
<jerit> so how'd you know my name?
<andrewlsd> whois.
<jerit> oh right
<andrewlsd> didn't know it was your name, thought it was just a company name
<andrewlsd> sounds like a legal firm
<jerit> yeah I suck at naming things
 * andrewlsd thinks that is actually a good name.
<andrewlsd> just get a wordpress legal theme.
<andrewlsd> ... and you'll be ready to start charging people for every little thing
<andrewlsd> jerit: I hope you've got your hard-hat on for tomorrow. 
<jerit> just need some valium for the nerves is all :P
<andrewlsd> jerit: you tried .Net-core on Ubuntu yet?
<jerit> not yet
<jerit> too busy doing the boring old stuff for clients to get my teeth into anything else
<andrewlsd> ... I'm signed up for MS SQL server on Linux. Looking forward to taking that for a drivve.
<andrewlsd> (just "because")
<jerit> wonder if mono would allow me to serve asp.net pages on Linux
<jerit> might be able to set up extremely low cost hosting that way since my php knowledge is comical at best
<andrewlsd> the dev pro's here would probably recommend python over PHP.
<andrewlsd> http://www.mono-project.com/docs/faq/aspnet/
<andrewlsd> it supports ASP.NET but not ASP
<jerit> I'll be damned
<jerit> that's pretty sweet
<andrewlsd> ;-)
 * andrewlsd has no idea what any of that stuff is.
<andrewlsd> ... or at least how to set it up.
 * andrewlsd goes to google "set up mono on ubuntu"
<jerit> haha
<andrewlsd> https://docs.asp.net/en/latest/publishing/linuxproduction.html
<andrewlsd> that looks interesting ^
<andrewlsd> "In this guide, we will cover setting up a production-ready ASP.NET environment on an Ubuntu 14.04 Server"
<jerit> oh nice :)
 * andrewlsd disappears again for a day or two
<jerit> lol cya andrewlsd thanks for the links btw
<magespawn> chat later home time for me
<superfly> Maaz: tell kulelu88 https://blog.codinghorror.com/new-programming-jargon/
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<superfly> paddatrapper: ^^
<pavlushka> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> pavlushka: Kilos was last seen 23 hours, 43 minutes and 27 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-08-29 11:03:05 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-08-29 11:03:17 PDT
<superfly> he should be on a plane by now
<pavlushka> aha
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> mr superfly, good late evening :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: how goes?
<nlsthzn> slowly but surely, and your arrangements? all systems goo?
<nlsthzn> *go
<nlsthzn> (not sure why this PC is prone to double and triple letters)
<paddatrapper> superfly: Thanks for the link. I enjoyed it :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: getting there
<superfly> nlsthzn: spent the day at home affairs, hopfully the last time I need to go there for a while (other than to collect)
<nlsthzn> I also have one (possible two) days of paperwork to sort the daughters VISA again (it expired while she was in SA on holiday)... pita
<superfly> paddatrapper: you're welcome :-)
<nlsthzn> especially as I have too drive 300km to do half of it
<nlsthzn> but glad you are getting sorted :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: next step is to get my US visa
<superfly> it's mostly just filing paperwork, it technically should be approved without a hitch
<nlsthzn> \o/
<superfly> but the rest of the family leaves in October, and I have to wait for my visa interview, which will likely only be in December
<nlsthzn> :/
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos you'd better tell us when you've arrived, and tell us how things are going.
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos and you need to post lots of pictures while you're over on that side with lots of internet
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-31
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<magespawn> good morning all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<superfly> morning jerit
<jerit> morning superfly
<jerit> superfly, any ideas on this? I couldn't log in as the znc user http://forum.lowendspirit.com/viewtopic.php?id=1305
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<jerit> morning
<superfly> jerit: show me your commands?
<superfly> hi paddatrapper, meant to drop past you yesterday afternoon, but time was not on my side
<paddatrapper> superfly: no worries. If you want I can pop over to your place later. Need to drop off paperwork and do some shopping anyway 
<jerit> superfly, well I closed the terminal
<jerit> but literally I was typing in exactly whats there
<jerit> first,
<jerit> su znc
<superfly> paddatrapper: I'm back at work today, but no worries, we can reschedule for another day
<jerit> then it asked for a password
<superfly> jerit: I know, but I want to see the error message you get
<jerit> it asks for the password which I don't know so I get it wrong then it says authentication failed
<paddatrapper> superfly: Ok cool 
<superfly> jerit: use "sudo -u znc -i"
<magespawn> superfly where would like me to send the money?
<jerit> superfly what did that do?
<jerit> magespawn if you're giving out money, I'd like some, too :P
<superfly> magespawn: I'll PM you my bank details in a few
<magespawn> cool beans
<superfly> jerit: uses sudo to log you in as the znc user, which uses your own password, not the znc password
<magespawn> jerit: unfortunately not
<andrewlsd> Morning
<jerit> oh I see now znc@...:~$ 
<jerit> znc conf won't let me set a Listen Host because this one's currently in use
<jerit> or ... already in use
<dlPhreak> Has anyone else experienced this bug with apt preventing updates to be installed?
<dlPhreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-listchanges/+bug/1614191
<dlPhreak> Rebooting does not fix the issue for me.
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: I've had that issue on debian. Needed to edit a comfig file to fix it
<dlPhreak> I'm on debian as well.
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper: what was the fix?
<paddatrapper> Add this to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20listchanges
<paddatrapper> DPkg::Tools::Options::/usr/bin/apt-listchanges::InfoFD "20";
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: ^^
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper: eureka
<dlPhreak> should I now keep the current version of 20listchanges or install the maintainers version?
<paddatrapper> The maintainer's version probably has that fix in it. Maybe save it as .new and compare them
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: Are you running KDE or Gnome?
<dlPhreak> xfce actually paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: ah ok, then never mind. I was hoping if you could confirm a bug for me
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper: Ah well, thanks. Problem solved.
<paddatrapper> Awesome
<pavlushka> I am getting this prompt http://imgur.com/a/ZBJix after kernel upgrade this morning. and http://paste.ubuntu.com/23114960/
<andrewlsd> pavlushka: no idea
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: but thanks for looking, have you tried to load the link in that screenshot?
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: https://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<smile> nlsthzn: good night ;)
<nlsthzn> if only >.<
<superfly> it's so quiet without Kilos
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> the glue that keeps this place standing :p
<smile> The Department of Home Affairs is notoriously inefficient, so make sure to apply for visas and visa extensions as early as possible. A way to 'extend' your visa without going through the disaster that is the Department of Home Affairs, is by leaving and re-entering South Africa. o.O
<smile> nlsthzn: where is the glue? ;) 
<smile> or maybe I should ask superfly o.O
<superfly> smile: Kilos has gone to Australia to visit a lady friend of his
<smile> :D
<smile> oh yes, he told me about that friend :)
<smile> do you know he long he will be staying there, superfly ? :)
<smile> what about his sheep? :p
<superfly> nope
<superfly> they aren't his sheep
<smile> I see :o
<smile> Historically, South African fuel stations were cash only, which was and still is indicated by many guidebooks. However, after a period in which fuel stations accepted only their own proprietary credit cards, in 2009, the government authorized them to begin accepting major credit cards like Visa and MasterCard. As of 2011, some smaller fuel stations accept cash only, but most fuel stations...
<smile> ...will accept major credit cards. Thus, you do not need to carry large amounts of cash to pay for fuel, unless you are absolutely certain you will need to purchase fuel in a rural area that does not yet support credit cards.
<smile> no debit cards :(
<superfly> smile: debit cards too
<smile> :DD
<smile> SEPA? :)
<superfly> smile: I don't know what that stands for
<smile> Single Euro Payments Area :) it is used in whole Europe for bank transfers and payments
<superfly> smile: This is South Africa, not Europe ;-)
<smile> I know :) but MasterCard is not an African company, still it works in Africa ;) 
<smile> same logic :)
<smile> but SEPA is probably Europe-only, while SWIFT is worldwide
<smile> "Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication"
<superfly> Yes
<smile> nice :)
<superfly> If your debit card is from Mastercard, Maestro (which is Mastercard) or Visa, then it will work here
<smile> I have Maestro, but have never used it :) here in Belgium we have a system which is called Bancontact, so I haven't had the need to use Maestro :)
<smile> I guess I'll have to see :D
<aquarat> You could get a Revolut card...
<aquarat> https://revolut.com/
<aquarat> although it might only be available to UK citizens.
<nlsthzn> petrol cards were so dumb
<smile> aquarat: sure looks nice :)
<aquarat> Not too long ago I still had to present one @ Petrol card... in Sutherland.
<aquarat> They wouldn't take any other type of card haha.
<aquarat> It's not bad smile... it lets you keep three base currencies in the account and gives inter-bank rates for exchange between them. They don't charge fees on that either.
<smile> EUR, USD and ZAR
<smile> perfect ;)
<aquarat> well they don't natively do ZAR, but they support ZAR via ATM withdrawals, POS purchases and SWIFT transfers.
<aquarat> They only natively support EUR, USD and GBP.
<smile> :)
<smile> "Topping up via bank transfer within the Single Euro Payments Area is free."
<smile> SEPA :D
<aquarat> SEPA doesn't work in South Africa :)
<aquarat> But no one in South Africa will charge you a fee for paying with a Visa or Mastercard card.
<aquarat> It's illegal for vendors here to charge more for credit card transactions, except in very specific situations.
<smile> :)
<smile> good
<smile> what's the difference between unleaded petrol and lead replacement petrol? :)
<smile> (I wonder why the word replacement is there..)
<aquarat> unleaded petrol has low lead content, which is now mandatory. Lead replacement petrol contains additives which emulate the presence of lead.
<smile> aquarat: thanks :)
<aquarat> lol, no worries
<aquarat> bbl (lol)
<magespawn> chat later all home time
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<pavlushka> good morning inetpro for some utc- more than 12 time zoners :p
<inetpro> so quiet here without Oom Kilos 
<inetpro> hope he arrived safely at his destination 
<smile> good evening, inetpro ;)
<smile> tot ziens! :)
<smile> bye :) 
<nlsthzn> cheers
<nlsthzn> :p
<smile> good night :) / good morning
<superfly> where's kulelu88 when you want to boast to him? :-P
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-01
<Tara>  Cremora minora 
<Tara>  Kilos arrived safely
<Tara> And he sends his best wishes to everybody
<Tara> Maaz: Watch them
<Maaz> oh Tara I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Tara> Toods everyone. Kilos will be here when we find a plug for his laptop.
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone 
<dlPhreak> Good morning
<superfly> morning
<andrewlsd> Morning paddatrapper superfly dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> hi there andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> \o
<dlPhreak> Just a random question but does the lsd in your nick refer to lucy in the sky with diamonds?
<andrewlsd> yes dlPhreak
<andrewlsd> but indirectly
<andrewlsd> it is related to www.lsd.co.za
<dlPhreak> I've never taken lsd before but if it's anything like moonflower then I don't want it. That stuff scared me shitless..
<andrewlsd> neither have I
<andrewlsd> the idea of it scares me too.
<dlPhreak> The only place I'm fine with seeing dragons is on my computer screen playing skyrim.
<andrewlsd> Hi Na3iL, zipper
<zipper> You guys need to stop group mentioning me.
<zipper> Make me feel special goddamnit
<zipper> You ZA people must be very unromantic :P
<zipper> andrewlsd: ^
<andrewlsd> lol zipper \o
<superfly> unromantic?
<zipper> superfly: Not a word? :)
<zipper> It is according to google.
<zipper> :P
<superfly> zipper: no, you just sound like my wife :-P
<zipper> I was just saying because you people love to group mention nicks.
<zipper> superfly: Because she's right hahaha
<superfly> zipper: not you too now! :-P
<zipper> :D
<Na3iL> Hello andrewlsd and zipper haha 
<Na3iL> o/ superfly 
<superfly> sup Na3iL
<Na3iL> nothing much, work work work as usual x) 
<Na3iL> what about you
<superfly> ditto
<andrewlsd> zipper: you make "group mention" sound so dirty
<superfly> watching a script run -_-
<andrewlsd> maybe that's because "luv_panda"
<Na3iL> hahahaha I know that feel 
<andrewlsd> superfly: run script, run
<Na3iL> where kilos btw
<andrewlsd> kilos in oz
<superfly> Na3iL: he's in Australia with his family there
<zipper> hahahaha :D
<zipper> Well pandas are cute and I wish to touch one one day.
<andrewlsd> His family was online this morning at around 3am our time, to let us know
<Na3iL> ah, yep I forget. 
<andrewlsd> that Kilos arrived safely
<Na3iL> aw, ty andrewlsd for the great news :D 
<superfly> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmv2b56
<andrewlsd> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/01/%23ubuntu-za.html
<andrewlsd> superfly: yours post was better. I'll try to remember the pastebin option in future.  <nettiquet>
<andrewlsd> Maaz: tell Kilos welcome to OZ, we miss you already.
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hmm...
<Maaz> Kilos: Kilos: By the way, you have a pile of memos waiting for you, too many to read out in public. PM me
<Kilos> andrewlsd well im here but what a schlep
<Kilos> have ended up taking the power cable off a busteded toaster and just joining the wires to the lappy charger
<MaNI> at least they run the same voltage, could be worse :)
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> hope all good back there
<Kilos> flying for so long was murder
<Kilos> sleeping sitting straight up is for birds i think
<Na3iL> Kilos, \o/ 
<Kilos> Na3iL hows things up there
<Na3iL> as usual ty :D what about you 
<Kilos> ok ty , happy to be with my girls, 
<Na3iL> :D aww happy for you 
<Kilos> need to still work out the timezone difs in reverse
<Na3iL> yep good luck on that
<thatgraemeguy> Hi Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> get off the internet and go enjoy the real world.... :-p
<Kilos> haha its dark already here, and these peeps watching som stupid thing on the idiot box
<Kilos> some crazy game show
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> all ok there superfly ?
<Kilos> im gonna go off early and change lappy drive to ssd then spend i dunno how long ctaching up on 3 days emails
<Kilos> and eating jalapeno pizza
<Kilos> so will check you all tomorrow morning again. too cold here to be outa bed imo
<thatgraemeguy> your morning or our morning? 
<Kilos> this morning
<Kilos> 8 hours ahead of you
<thatgraemeguy> so morning for you
<superfly> Kilos: all fine here Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> yeah.... you won't see me then ;-P
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> Maaz seen theblazehen
<Maaz> andrewlsd: theblazehen was last seen 1 day, 21 hours, 12 minutes and 54 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-08-30 05:17:45 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-08-30 21:17:02 PDT
<Kilos> wbb hopefully, changing drives
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> hi Guest42214 
<Kilos> oh pavel, ill try be back tonight
<magespawn> Happy Spring day all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<nlsthzn> alo
<superfly> o/
<nlsthzn> all good superfly?
<superfly> nlsthzn: just trying not to fall asleep
<superfly> late night last night
<nlsthzn> getting old eh?
<pavlushka> Guys, I will face Ubuntu Membership board tonight at UTC 2000 hours, please be there for me, its at 2200 hours in your time :)
<nlsthzn> good luck pavlushka_
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tell kilos we need to make a noise for pavlushka_ 's membership meeting, let all the ZA peeps be made aware to pitch up
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<pavlushka_> thanks nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> :/ we need a cheerleader but uncle kilos is now down under
 * nlsthzn will be full of whiskey soon so better he stays afk :p
<magespawn> that was wierd, the network just went down and came back up again
<magespawn> home time for me, chat later all
<sakhi> Hello ubuntu-za
<sakhi> Does anyone know of an open source student management system? 
<MaNI> there was that thing unisa use
<MaNI> 'sakai'
<MaNI> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakai_(software)
<sakhi> Thanks, I forgot about sakai integration can be done on it.
<sakhi> UCT calls theirs Vula
<Kilos> hi roabish are the guys making you feel at home here?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: hey! 
<paddatrapper> sakhi: most of the varsities use it. Pretty nice software. There's also Staffroom, but I don't know if it's open source. It's more focused on the administration side of things - Student details, classes, grades, etc 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper and other za peeps
<paddatrapper> How was the flight? 
<Kilos> great ty just long and cramped
<Kilos> we inna meeting on #ubuntu-meeting
<pavlushka> yea.. me and Kilos did it :)
<Kilos> well done pavlushka 
<pavlushka> thanks Kilos 
<pavlushka> Kilos: what next?
<Kilos> you go sleep lad
<pavlushka> dying to, now I can eat and breath being relax, I was very nervous
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-02
<Langjan> Hey the Aussies are here! Hi mate...
<Langjan> Is that a kangaroo tail?
<Langjan> there by Kilos- 
<Kilos-> AW MISSED HIM
<Kilos-> oops
<Kilos> wb Langjan 
<Langjan> How you doing Kilos ?
<Langjan> nb Kilos 
<Kilos> very wwell ty Langjan and you?
<Kilos> whats nb
<Langjan> Good thanks, good to see you here
<Kilos> nota bena
<Kilos> yes took a while to get power for the lappy
<Langjan> nothing broke, lmga! that must be a long wire halfway around the globe
<Kilos> international adapter does work in aus
<Langjan> plug connectors?
<Langjan> good
<Kilos> yip in the end i cut the cable off a toaster and lassed the wire to mine
<Langjan> Your day is almost gone, 15:30
<Kilos> nononono
<Kilos> internalnional adapter does not work here
<Langjan> ok you said it does...
<Kilos> and then said nononono
<Kilos> i read my own posts as well to see mistakes
<Kilos> its cold here
<Kilos> no sun yet
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> these peeps are skelm i think
<Langjan> Ja its quite far south
<Langjan> skelm? why?
<Kilos> beer mugs are 400 ml not 500 ml like there
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> i couldnt understand why my coffee got finished so quick
<Langjan> and about 10 dollars a shot, more than R100?
<Langjan> beer about 5 I think, R60
<Kilos> man i drink coffee and tea
<Langjan> in beer mugs?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> what a waste 
<Kilos> tea cups are make for ladies
<Kilos> whats the waste
<Kilos> i  drink every drop
<Langjan> tea and coffee in beer mugs
<Langjan> better to use coffee mugs
<Kilos> much healthier than beer in a tea cup
<Kilos> or coffee mug
<Langjan> water even better
<Kilos> coffee mugs are 250 or 300ml
<Langjan> or rooibos
<Kilos> yes i drink rooibos
<Langjan> better so, too much coffee very bad
<Langjan> do you get it in oz? rooibos 
<Kilos> yeah but nescafe gold is lekker
<Kilos> yes tara drinks rooibos
<Langjan> good, feather in her cap
<Kilos> no place for cap, too much hair
<Langjan> you only there two days and already thinking like an aussie
<Langjan> I will have to explain more clearly  
<Kilos> i live on beer mugs of tea man
<Kilos> for many years already
<Langjan> you got uncapped there? then we can chat on Skype
<Kilos> oh ya
<Langjan> wi fi?
<Kilos> i have even posted a 30 meg video on facebook
<Kilos> ya hole house wifi
<Langjan> nice, like mine, works well
<Kilos> yip but here place polluted with windows pcs
<dlPhreak> Morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and good evening Kilos as well
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> what's time there now?
<Kilos> 4.58pm
<Kilos> pavlushka congrats on your ubuntu membership
<Kilos> keep up the good work ladd
<superfly> Hi Kilos!
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> ty for fb comments
<pavlushka> Thanks Kilos :), you made me do that :p
<pavlushka> Hello superfly :)
<superfly> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> superfly: how's your kids? :)
<superfly> pavlushka: the same as usual
<pavlushka> I became uncle of a new born niece 10 days before, but she and her mother are 500 kms away, dying to see them :(
<MaNI> better 500km than 11000km - they need to hurry up with teleportation :p
<nlsthzn> congrats pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> lol @ MaNI 
<pavlushka> thanks nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos, thanks for the facebook updates, from the photo's and video it is a good thing you have ears or your smile would have gone right round your head :p
<Kilos> rofl
<nlsthzn> oh and congrats, I am so happy you finally made it!!!
<Kilos> ty so much neelsie
<nlsthzn> not sure why this song just popped into my head https://youtu.be/XfR9iY5y94s
<superfly> nlsthzn: hahahaha
<superfly> the music video is even weirder
<nlsthzn> first time watching it myself :p
<dlPhreak> Epic song nlsthzn. First song I ever learned to play on guitar.
<nlsthzn> nice dlPhreak
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. 11.13 pm here
<Kilos> see you morrow
<kulelu88> where is Kilos? OZ?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> in the land down under
<andrewlsd> have a good weekend all
<jerit> in #linux...
<jerit> [15:50] <jerit> I just typed did a sudo rm -rf / and now I can't do anything
<jerit> [15:51] <Dominian> jerit: I really hope you're joking
<andrewlsd> jerit: it shouldn't be possible these days without a `--force-root` option or something
<andrewlsd> ... --no-preserve-root
<jerit> yup that's why its a joke and everything
<andrewlsd> aah
<andrewlsd> sorry, didn't realize it was a joke.
 * andrewlsd is ready for weekend
<andrewlsd> cheers all.
<magespawn> chat later home time
<inetpro> good evening
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 27 September 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/2bQE5p8
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi bushtech nlsthzn MaNI paddatrapper and lurkers
<Kilos> lovely weather here, if you sit inna car with windows close its nice and warm
<Kilos> oops 1.15 there. fp then
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> I take it you're somewhere like Australia at the moment
<Kilos> yeah
<Trixar_za> I figured since it's around 10am there (9:40 at the one end to about 11:40 at the other)
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-03
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<bushtech> Hi Kilos Hope you're well
<Kilos> yes ty bushtech  very happy atm
<Kilos> 3 months arent going to  be enough
<Kilos> doing some house repairs for my girls
<magespawn> good morning
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<paddatrapper> And magespawn
<magespawn> hey paddatrapper 
<magespawn> does anyone have info regarding SFD this year?
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<magespawn> chat later all
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-04
<magespawn> good morning
<pavlushka> Good Morning magespawn 
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-28
<chesedo> morning all
<pavlushka> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> pavlushka: Kilos was last seen 3 days, 6 hours and 5 minutes ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-08-25 10:10:27 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-08-25 19:45:17 SAST
<chesedo> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello chesedo :)
 * pavlushka trying to listen to the silence
<pavlushka> chesedo: gotta go somewhere, take care
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-29
<chesedo> morning all
<nlsthzn> Goeie môre Suid Afrika :)
<nlsthzn> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-08-22-18-30-05.html very uhm... productive meeting?
<nlsthzn> seems that the aardvark and the new gnome changes is as good a time as any to re-vitalize the Loco and to go big no?
<nlsthzn> but then again that's just me... and I don't even Ubuntu any longer or SA for that matter :(
<chesedo> interesting story -> https://hackernoon.com/how-my-10-year-old-learned-javascript-d8782b586db7
<chesedo> nlsthzn: yea, we rarely do much these days it seems
<paddatrapper> nlsthzn: chesedo: yeah, I find time is the big issue
<chesedo> paddatrapper: same here
<nlsthzn> an issue for all I fear
 * nlsthzn goes sleepy now... zzzz
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-30
<chesedo> morning all
<SugarHigh> goeiemore
<theblazehen> Morning
<andrewlsd> Morning theblazehen SugarHigh chesedo
<andrewlsd> ... afternoon all
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd 
<chesedo> hi SugarHigh theblazehen andrewlsd
<theblazehen> Hi chesedo 
<Kilos-> hi guys
<chesedo> and hi oom Kilos-
<chesedo> ...with the tail
<Kilos-> haha bad  connection
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-31
<nlsthzn> Goeie môre Suid Afrika :)
<chesedo> hi nlsthzn and all others
<nlsthzn> hey chesedo :)
<Kilos> morning all and inetpro 
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-01
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> morning inetpro wb
<inetpro> and Happy Springday!!
<Kilos> yay couldnt come soon enough
<chesedo> morning Kilos inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<NeRoboto> Yellow, all. 
<NeRoboto> When's the next meeting?
<paddatrapper> NeRoboto: end of this month. Not sure exact dates
<chesedo> NeRoboto: 26th
<NeRoboto> Cool. Into my diary that goes. 
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-02
<Squirm1> Morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<chesedo> hi Squirm Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> Kilos: hoe is oom se naweek?
<Kilos> o is dit naweek?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> slaap baie en rus meeste van die tyd
#ubuntu-za 2019-08-26
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-za 2019-08-28
<Kilos> o/
